# Hazeman Seeds



## greencropper (Jul 3, 2017)

this bank has been offering some unique types so here is a dedicated thread to this banks wares....
Ive got the Mikado, Strawberry Cough, 88 G-13HP & Fat Purple in the collection, with the Grape 13 + Monkey Balls to be added at a later date, be growing out the Mikado + Strawberry Cough for pollen chucks next outdoor season...as it is post away your Hazeman fire right here!


----------



## Angry Pollock (Jul 4, 2017)

Mikado doing very well outside.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm getting ready to make another seed order. Today for the 4th of July specials. I'm gonna get a pack of hazemans headcandy, and a pack of comet kush.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 4, 2017)

I almost popped a Grape 13, but forgot I have some testers from Gu...I popped a shuteye x chopper chem from greenpoint instead. Grape 13 will be next round. I have a bunch of hazeman stuff so will post in this thread when I get around to it. good luck on your grows


----------



## higher self (Jul 4, 2017)

Got 2 packs of Grape Stomper x Stardawg. I may or may not run them before grape pie crosses. Would like to run the Stompers but have to free up a lot to run the regs. I'm defiantly making F2's!!!!


----------



## greencropper (Jul 4, 2017)

Angry Pollock said:


> Mikado doing very well outside.


awesome, im keen to get my Mikado going outdoors too, really need a top quality early finisher, in fact i will use a 'him' in outcrossing to hit up some worthy gals as well! heard good things about Mikado


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 4, 2017)

Just ran some tude freebies of White Grapes & Elephant Stomper

2 reg beans of each from purchases long ago..got 1 dude & 1 lady of each. Flowered out both ladies . Elephant stomper wasnt nothing special...but got really lucky with the pheno of White Grapes..smells very pungent Grapey/floral odor ..cant stop smelling the jar. Might have some pics while they were in flush mode I will dig up for you. Again it was 1 pheno, 1 lady of each. No full pack action so hard to judge a strain from a solo pheno..but that White Grapes was something special. The Elephant stomper was bland..not a very good looker but yielded medium-high. Actually both strains yielded quite nicely.


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Jul 5, 2017)

I have nothing but great things to say about Hazeman and his seed company. Not only does he have outstanding genetics at a very affordable price but he's a really down to earth normal kind of guy. I got in touch with him recently about his new Durban Poison line and I'll actually be testing some of these new crosses. I am very excited to say the least. I ran his blue bubba in the past and it was outstanding. A very good expression of the pre 98 Bubba. My father is also running some Madness and Monkey Balls right now and they look awesome.

I am not sure which Durban crosses he is sending but I know he made crosses with The White , Pre 98 BK, Green Crack, GG4 and a durban f2. I hope to do a log about these testers. Hazeman is sending out the beans today so I hope to have them germinating by next week, stay tuned!


----------



## greencropper (Jul 5, 2017)

ScaryHarry45 said:


> I have nothing but great things to say about Hazeman and his seed company. Not only does he have outstanding genetics at a very affordable price but he's a really down to earth normal kind of guy. I got in touch with him recently about his new Durban Poison line and I'll actually be testing some of these new crosses. I am very excited to say the least. I ran his blue bubba in the past and it was outstanding. A very good expression of the pre 98 Bubba. My father is also running some Madness and Monkey Balls right now and they look awesome.
> 
> I am not sure which Durban crosses he is sending but I know he made crosses with The White , Pre 98 BK, Green Crack, GG4 and a durban f2. I hope to do a log about these testers. Hazeman is sending out the beans today so I hope to have them germinating by next week, stay tuned!


damn you got a hotline straight to the man! we will be tuned in for sure!


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hazeman for the win!!! Stay tuned ladies and gents, shits about to get real. Here's a little taste of whats to come. These are some Hazeman Blue Bubba x Cannaventure Cookie mix. Two diff phenos. Unfortunately I lost the one that I really liked due to a stupid mistake. Both are pretty spectacular though.


----------



## mrfreshy (Jul 5, 2017)

Solid gear from this guy, and the price is right. I have a few of the white erkel x Astro Kush (Fugu Kush x underdawg), they looks super solid right now. Will post updates


----------



## greencropper (Jul 5, 2017)

ScaryHarry45 said:


> Hazeman for the win!!! Stay tuned ladies and gents, shits about to get real. Here's a little taste of whats to come. These are some Hazeman Blue Bubba x Cannaventure Cookie mix. Two diff phenos. Unfortunately I lost the one that I really liked due to a stupid mistake. Both are pretty spectacular though.
> View attachment 3972838 View attachment 3972839


looks dank! is this your own cross or a Hazeman cross? i cant find that strain in attitudeseedbanks Hazeman stock?
interesting coincidence this recent pollen chuck CV GSCM(Bubbas Urkle Cookies pheno i think) x Cannarado Barney Rubble here is going well approx 6" high, excited about this chuck!
the mum(GSCM) was a real nice type


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Jul 9, 2017)

@greencropper that was a cross I made. Came out dank as fuck too. I had two phenos but somehow I lost one due to being really stupid. I must have got my clones mixed up when I was culling some diff phenos of other strains the other night. Both are pretty nice tho. I know that Durban testers are in the mail so I'm getting anxious to get those things popping . Below are the two Blue Bubba Cookie mix phenos after a dry trim.


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 9, 2017)

higher self said:


> Got 2 packs of Grape Stomper x Stardawg. I may or may not run them before grape pie crosses. Would like to run the Stompers but have to free up a lot to run the regs. I'm defiantly making F2's!!!!


Which seed cie make them please


----------



## greencropper (Jul 9, 2017)

ScaryHarry45 said:


> @greencropper that was a cross I made. Came out dank as fuck too. I had two phenos but somehow I lost one due to being really stupid. I must have got my clones mixed up when I was culling some diff phenos of other strains the other night. Both are pretty nice tho. I know that Durban testers are in the mail so I'm getting anxious to get those things popping . Below are the two Blue Bubba Cookie mix phenos after a dry trim.
> 
> View attachment 3974970 View attachment 3974971


looks real tasty! that bubba is a sure utility strain that livens up everything it crosses with, nice effort there bro!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 9, 2017)

The strawberry cough is good.


----------



## higher self (Jul 10, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Which seed cie make them please


Which seeds of the Grape Pie? Ive got the Durban & Irene crosses. And you know it, Open polination with multiple females I feel it would be more a preservation project as I dont have acess to clones. Anything with Grape Stomper has always been fire for me but Ive alwsys ended up losing the cut & having no more beans.


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Jul 10, 2017)

Guys...



These came in the mail today and its a full moon tonight! Already dropped the GG4 x in water


----------



## bellas6 (Jul 10, 2017)

Running Strawberry Cough and Cocoa Puffs at the moment.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 11, 2017)

ScaryHarry45 said:


> Guys...
> 
> View attachment 3975815
> 
> These came in the mail today and its a full moon tonight! Already dropped the GG4 x in water


Shit yeah, get them soaking and planted, I want those durban asap!!


----------



## littlegiant (Jul 11, 2017)

Where can you order Hazeman seeds in the USA?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jul 11, 2017)

littlegiant said:


> Where can you order Hazeman seeds in the USA?


https://www.dcseedexchange.org/store.html#!/Hazeman-Seeds/c/21097870/offset=0&sort=nameAsc


----------



## HamNEggs (Jul 11, 2017)

If you are looking to save a few bucks you can find him on IG. He sends you a list of everything he has and its only 40 bucks for a 12 pack with free shipping in the states. Hopefully I will be seeing the Pine Tar Kush here shortly!


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 15, 2017)

higher self said:


> Which seeds of the Grape Pie? Ive got the Durban & Irene crosses. And you know it, Open polination with multiple females I feel it would be more a preservation project as I dont have acess to clones. Anything with Grape Stomper has always been fire for me but Ive alwsys ended up losing the cut & having no more beans.


Thé grapestomper x stardawg it the one im interested


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Jul 16, 2017)

9/10 germination on the gg4 x durban


----------



## HamNEggs (Jul 18, 2017)

Nice, sent my order out last Tuesday and have it here in Cali this Tuesday. I got the Pine Tar Kush and he tossed in a full freebie pack of underdawg x stardawg. I don't know about the freebie pack strains but the descriptions look great. I can't believe how quick he got those out.


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Jul 21, 2017)

@HamNEggs Hazeman doesn't mess around. Underdawg is the same as headband I believe and Stardawg is basically chem. That cross should be really strong meds. I have some stardawg crosses from greenpoint I need to get around to actually. 

So far my seedlings are looking very vigorous. I'll snag a couple shots in the AM if I remember .


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 8, 2017)

ScaryHarry45 said:


> @HamNEggs Hazeman doesn't mess around. Underdawg is the same as headband I believe and Stardawg is basically chem. That cross should be really strong meds. I have some stardawg crosses from greenpoint I need to get around to actually.
> 
> So far my seedlings are looking very vigorous. I'll snag a couple shots in the AM if I remember .


Any updates on the Durban Poison seedlings? I'm keen to get a pack but want to be sure they are the real deal first!


----------



## mrfreshy (Aug 8, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Any updates on the Durban Poison seedlings? I'm keen to get a pack but want to be sure they are the real deal first!


its hazeman, its the real deal. just because the price is low , does not mean you are being ripped off.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 9, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> its hazeman, its the real deal. just because the price is low , does not mean you are being ripped off.


Thanks for that. I realise the price is good, I've got 13 packs of his other strains already, I'm just not sure what I saw on IG is the durban I'm after, I wanted to see others before I bought some.


----------



## volusian (Aug 11, 2017)

Blue bubba was a great strain. I got some as freebies the Attitude. They were gown outside in the Florida sun where they flourished. Finished it had a slight taste of berries and some of what I call earthyness. Super stinky and sticky for outdoor.
I'm also sitting on some double white cheese, also received as freebies, as of now I have not gotten to them. Has anybody run those and have any input.
Stay Frosty everyone!


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Sep 2, 2017)

@eastcoastmo yup, they are vegging right now. I'm taking down my Strawberry Fields , Sour Kosher and Maroon Cookies starting next week so I'll be throwing them into flower in about a week or two. I'll snag some pics tomorrow morning and post them. Gonna be some fire for sure. If you're on IG I posted a couple shots on my feed @cool_cannabis


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 2, 2017)

ScaryHarry45 said:


> @eastcoastmo yup, they are vegging right now. I'm taking down my Strawberry Fields , Sour Kosher and Maroon Cookies starting next week so I'll be throwing them into flower in about a week or two. I'll snag some pics tomorrow morning and post them. Gonna be some fire for sure. If you're on IG I posted a couple shots on my feed @cool_cannabis


Sick one, cheers man, I'll check out your IG. I'm @theeastcoastmo


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 16, 2017)

higher self said:


> Got 2 packs of Grape Stomper x Stardawg. I may or may not run them before grape pie crosses. Would like to run the Stompers but have to free up a lot to run the regs. I'm defiantly making F2's!!!!





madininagyal said:


> Thé grapestomper x stardawg it the one im interested


I got the grapestomper x stardawg as a freebie. Sounds outstanding, anyone run them yet?



eastcoastmo said:


> Any updates on the Durban Poison seedlings? I'm keen to get a pack but want to be sure they are the real deal first!


Anyone run the Durban F2's? I have a pack that will get popped mid 2018. Really looking forward to those.


----------



## higher self (Nov 16, 2017)

Sour Wreck said:


> I got the grapestomper x stardawg as a freebie. Sounds outstanding, anyone run them yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone run the Durban F2's? I have a pack that will get popped mid 2018. Really looking forward to those.


Haven’t gotten to them yet. Grape Stomper/Sour Grapes is the shit! Ive only had crosses of it & eveyone has been potent & unique grape terps. The last was Sun Maiden from Gage Green truly was one of those I regret not keeping rather I couldnt. The GS x Stardawg should be dank stuff for sure! I had it.

Heavily comsidering running a pack when I get space for regs but I kind of want to run the Pure Kush bx from Hazeman instead. I want the Durban’s as well but Im tired of sativas at this point & im already growing Zamal strains lol.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 16, 2017)

higher self said:


> Haven’t gotten to them yet. Grape Stomper/Sour Grapes is the shit! Ive only had crosses of it & eveyone has been potent & unique grape terps. The last was Sun Maiden from Gage Green truly was one of those I regret not keeping rather I couldnt. The GS x Stardawg should be dank stuff for sure! I had it.
> 
> Heavily comsidering running a pack when I get space for regs but I kind of want to run the Pure Kush bx from Hazeman instead. I want the Durban’s as well but Im tired of sativas at this point & im already growing Zamal strains lol.


cool, thanks.

i don't know if i can grow tired of sativas, but i have some mk-ultra going and i am looking forward to that heavy hitting indica...


----------



## higher self (Nov 16, 2017)

Sour Wreck said:


> cool, thanks.
> 
> i don't know if i can grow tired of sativas, but i have some mk-ultra going and i am looking forward to that heavy hitting indica...


Im still going to have one or two & im chucking with a Jamaican landrace male. Ive grow mostly sativa for years & didnt like indicas but when you only have sativa you miss the hard hitting indicas like you said.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 16, 2017)

higher self said:


> Im still going to have one or two & im chucking with a Jamaican landrace male. Ive grow mostly sativa for years & didnt like indicas but when you only have sativa you miss the hard hitting indicas like you said.


yup looking forward to sleepiness the mk will give me


----------



## greencropper (Nov 16, 2017)

these arrived last wk direct from the 'MAN'
full pack of LA Pure Kush freebies


----------



## Angry Pollock (Nov 27, 2017)

greencropper said:


> these arrived last wk direct from the 'MAN'
> full pack of LA Pure Kush freebies
> View attachment 4044150


You'll like the Mikado.


----------



## legalcanada (Nov 27, 2017)

is the hazeman 88 g-13 / hashplant still available ?


----------



## legalcanada (Nov 27, 2017)

i see them @ dcseedexchange for $50 thanks guys


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 27, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> i see them @ dcseedexchange for $50 thanks guys


 i think they showed out of stock when i just looked


----------



## legalcanada (Nov 27, 2017)

ohh. i know someone with 13 packs. i'm trying to establish a value.


----------



## greencropper (Nov 27, 2017)

Angry Pollock said:


> You'll like the Mikado.


im really looking forward to those, in fact ive got another pack just in case, last season i planted a whole pack, but a heatwave wiped them all out, got 20 beans of the Mikado ready now, be using them as stud in upcoming heavy yielding early finishing pollen chuck, got a lot of quality types in stock here but no real yield & most are late finishers,


----------



## higher self (Nov 27, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> ohh. i know someone with 13 packs. i'm trying to establish a value.


Order them direct from hazeman for $40 a pack.


----------



## legalcanada (Nov 27, 2017)

awesome thanks for the heads up! he still has the 88 g13 ? originally they were only being given as freebies as ndnguy didn't want anyone profiting off that seedline, but that was 5 years ago


----------



## higher self (Nov 27, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> awesome thanks for the heads up! he still has the 88 g13 ? originally they were only being given as freebies as ndnguy didn't want anyone profiting off that seedline, but that was 5 years ago



From stocklist he sent me earlier this month. Has crosses with a male & made f2’s so there you go.


----------



## taint (Nov 27, 2017)

In 06 ndnguy sent me his last ten seeds of the 88\g13 x HP f1 he had.
I did an open pollination using three males and four females,that would be the f2 gen.
So hazeman started with f2 seeds..........and they were never supposed to be sold.......fucking ever.


----------



## higher self (Nov 27, 2017)

taint said:


> In 06 ndnguy sent me his last ten seeds of the 88\g13 x HP f1 he had.
> I did an open pollination using three males and four females,that would be the f2 gen.
> So hazeman started with f2 seeds..........and they were never supposed to be sold.......fucking ever.


Your saying you gave hazeman the f2’s you made? But for $40 a pack not like he’s making a killing or anything.


----------



## taint (Nov 27, 2017)

I gave the seeds back to ndn.


----------



## legalcanada (Nov 27, 2017)

what forum were you guys on in 06? OG? breeder steve was posting there the other day


----------



## taint (Nov 27, 2017)

Started on og then went to pg after og went down..........


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 30, 2017)

taint said:


> In 06 ndnguy sent me his last ten seeds of the 88\g13 x HP f1 he had.
> I did an open pollination using three males and four females,that would be the f2 gen.
> So hazeman started with f2 seeds..........and they were never supposed to be sold.......fucking ever.


Were they to be given away for free or do you mean they were supposed to be hoarded for the benefit of a small group? Because one scenario seems reasonably understandable but the other is just as dickheaded as selling seeds not to be sold. lol


----------



## legalcanada (Nov 30, 2017)

i know 5 years ago they were being given away as freebies with orders. i guess that's how you increase the value of something tho right, manufactured scarcity? i'm finding it damn near impossible to find some strains. can't wait until tissue culturing is a bigger thing and you can buy from a library of everything


----------



## taint (Nov 30, 2017)

Given freely,that was how we were doing it.........one love for all.
Crosses were up to the individual but the original line was for giving only.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 1, 2017)

taint said:


> Given freely,that was how we were doing it.........one love for all.
> Crosses were up to the individual but the original line was for giving only.


Unfortunately that seems to be the business but if it was requested not to sell then bad on hazeman. He should have at least just released the cross or perhaps a further worked f3 or f4.


----------



## taint (Dec 2, 2017)

I took them to f9 and gave them away...........making seeds is by no means "work".
I have been making them for decades and its a minor Inconvenience at best not too mention extremely profitable,despite what they will have you believe.
So hazemans agreement was no sales of the pure line no matter what generation it was,I know because that was everyone's dealio.............


----------



## Rolla J (Dec 2, 2017)

I like his crosses
I can see buying 3 or 4 packs from him
Guna try the kK StrCgh x StrDiesel
For sure


----------



## taint (Dec 2, 2017)

Me to I am running a couple of his crosses right now.


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 2, 2017)

higher self said:


> From stocklist he sent me earlier this month. Has crosses with a male & made f2’s so there you go.
> 
> View attachment 4049465


Do you know if he still got ags cross?


----------



## Rolla J (Dec 2, 2017)

Don't get me wrong I like a lot of other us seedbanks hybrids but most of the crosses I never heard of. Like tuity tang g thang or whatever
I like that hazeman has some strains I've heard of. And seemingly priced for sure


----------



## higher self (Dec 2, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Do you know if he still got ags cross?


What’s AGS? Aloha Grape Stomper?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 2, 2017)

I just put 6 grapes 13 in a paper towel today. They're old and white looking seeds so I'm not sure how viable they are still but I'll keep updated.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 2, 2017)

higher self said:


> Got 2 packs of Grape Stomper x Stardawg. I may or may not run them before grape pie crosses. Would like to run the Stompers but have to free up a lot to run the regs. I'm defiantly making F2's!!!!


Did you ever run these? I have 5 pack of regs that were freebies a buddy sent me. I was thinking bout popping em and finding a decent male. If you did how was the smoke from the females


----------



## higher self (Dec 2, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> Did you ever run these? I have 5 pack of regs that were freebies a buddy sent me. I was thinking bout popping em and finding a decent male. If you did how was the smoke from the females


No not yet no space but when things free up im highly considering it. Would like to see how they compare to the Jelly Pie Greenpoint has since people are popping those lol. I think the Hazeman packs will put out better Grape Stomper pheno’s.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Dec 2, 2017)

higher self said:


> No not yet no space but when things free up im highly considering it. Would like to see how they compare to the Jelly Pie Greenpoint has since people are popping those lol. I think the Hazeman packs will put out better Grape Stomper pheno’s.


i hear you on space, i set up a third tent today and beefed up my clone area. veg area upgrade tomorrow in prep for some clones i am recv'ing.

currently balancing 5 strains, with about 10 or 11 arriving next week.

i also bought a bunch seeds recently, thus the GSxSD freebies. it's literally gonna be close to a year before i can go there 

i could veg, but no room for flowering.


----------



## greywind (Dec 2, 2017)

higher self said:


> No not yet no space but when things free up im highly considering it. Would like to see how they compare to the Jelly Pie Greenpoint has since people are popping those lol. I think the Hazeman packs will put out better Grape Stomper pheno’s.


I haven't been on IG for a sec, but I thought I saw something in the last few month's about Hazeman putting some more work in on his Grape Stomper crosses. His Elephant Stomper I grew a few years ago was great. Hazeman's genetics have to be the one of the best bangs for your buck on the market at the moment. Cheers and happy hunting!


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 2, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I just put 6 grapes 13 in a paper towel today. They're old and white looking seeds so I'm not sure how viable they are still but I'll keep updated.


Would love to see this. Hope you get a keeper. I popped one, but kept my humidity dome too humid and got mold. I"m on my second grow and I'm pretty sure i've been overwatering. I will pop them again once I can keep babies alive

I still have 11


----------



## higher self (Dec 2, 2017)

Sour Wreck said:


> i hear you on space, i set up a third tent today and beefed up my clone area. veg area upgrade tomorrow in prep for some clones i am recv'ing.
> 
> currently balancing 5 strains, with about 10 or 11 arriving next week.
> 
> ...


I have 3 tents as well, one is for sexing & then I have an open area for mother’s & the plants next up vegging in 2 & 5 gals. Once I sex these testers & my chucks i’ll start so some more beans.

Also going to cull some of these damn cookie crosses I have but need to wait until my next run is over. Im only 9 days into flower in that tent so will be a few months before I see what’s what.



greywind said:


> I haven't been on IG for a sec, but I thought I saw something in the last few month's about Hazeman putting some more work in on his Grape Stomper crosses. His Elephant Stomper I grew a few years ago was great. Hazeman's genetics have to be the one of the best bangs for your buck on the market at the moment. Cheers and happy hunting!


Yeah I believe I read that as well just recently. I ran Elephant Stomper about 2 years ago & it was really good I still have some chucks I made with it.

I agree his gear is a steal! Really want to get a few packs of the LA Pure Kush. May do a 6 each of that & Stomper x Stardawg when I cull all the males I end up getting.


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 2, 2017)

Can anyone please PM me hazeman's email? thanks


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 3, 2017)

higher self said:


> What’s AGS? Aloha Grape Stomper?


Yes


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 3, 2017)

I want that grapestomper x syardawg where do you find them please??


----------



## Sour Wreck (Dec 3, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> I want that grapestomper x syardawg where do you find them please??


mine were freebies, when i bought a couple of hazeman packs from dc seed exchange


----------



## higher self (Dec 3, 2017)

rollinfunk said:


> Can anyone please PM me hazeman's email? thanks


[email protected]



madininagyal said:


> Yes


There are a few that I saw with the Aloha 



madininagyal said:


> I want that grapestomper x syardawg where do you find them please??


He should still have them.


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 3, 2017)

Angry Pollock said:


> Mikado doing very well outside.


Curious how / when this finished, mold resistance etc. and about which latitude grown ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 4, 2017)

Anyone know what's up with hazeman's grape bubba? I got a 6 pack with my DC order and I believe it said it was mendo purple x bubba, just curious if anyone had grown or smoked.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Dec 5, 2017)

Rob Roy said:


> Curious how / when this finished, mold resistance etc. and about which latitude grown ? Thanks in advance.


Great mold resistance, not sure of the latitude, but its similar to Toledo Ohio
Finished mid Oct, but it was put out later than usual.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 5, 2017)

Sour Wreck said:


> mine were freebies, when i bought a couple of hazeman packs from dc seed exchange


I don't think they are the freebies anymore. I think the freebies are a different strain now.


----------



## legalcanada (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## greencropper (Feb 27, 2018)

should be able to find a good stud for a pollen chuck in this 20+ batch of Mikado at 1' high


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 27, 2018)

Man I know a lot of cats have hazeman gear so why no one ever post grows is beyond me?!

My 4 grapes 13 plants flowering right now are very frosty and have interesting sweet smell but sadly the tupur coco mix they're in is a bad batch or something because the plants suffered and limped along the whole grow. They look sad in flower but I cloned them all and the clones are looking great and will be put into flower in a few days so I can see what the grapes 13 can do when healthy.

Here are the clones in front of the tangerine powers and goji in bigger pots.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 27, 2018)

i have some hazeman durban poison babies... just a few days to a week old.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 27, 2018)

So far 3 of the grapes 13 have a grape-ish smell with one being super nice, a grape juice fruity pebbles smell!

If y'all sitting on the grapes 13, don't even going through hell they look and smell like they'll be great smoke.

Oh yeah, the 4th grapes 13 has a funk offense stink to it with no sweet, more like feet or something, lol.


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 27, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i have some hazeman durban poison babies... just a few days to a week old.


Please post some update pics when there's something worth showing. I picked up a pack and am debating running some outdoors this year.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 27, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Please post some update pics when there's something worth showing. I picked up a pack and am debating running some outdoors this year.


most definitely...

hoping to find some fire in there !!!!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 3, 2018)

Grapes 13 is definitely grape smelling so far I got 4 girls running and all have grape smells with one being great and another super nice, lol. The plants in flower don"t look the best because the tainted tupur but the smell is there and resin looks good so I'm stoked to see the clones flower. 

These clones are the best 2 grape13 pheno that have nice top colas and great smells. One is straight grape juice and one is a skunky grape smell.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 3, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Grapes 13 is definitely grape smelling so far I got 4 girls running and all have grape smells with one being great and another super nice, lol. The plants in flower don"t look the best because the tainted tupur but the smell is there and resin looks good so I'm stoked to see the clones flower.
> 
> These clones are the best 2 grape13 pheno that have nice top colas and great smells. One is straight grape juice and one is a skunky grape smell.
> View attachment 4099666


they are looking good! better than mine, still got the training wheels on just starting with full coco grows


----------



## HeartIandhank (Mar 9, 2018)

I heard hazeman takes orders by email now? Anyone know about that?
Looking for packs of Monkey Balls.. Sold out everywhere..


----------



## greencropper (Mar 9, 2018)

HeartIandhank said:


> I heard hazeman takes orders by email now? Anyone know about that?
> Looking for packs of Monkey Balls.. Sold out everywhere..


yes email him [email protected]
he has Monkey Balls in stock at $40 pack with cheap postage, most forms of payment are ok too


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 9, 2018)

HeartIandhank said:


> I heard hazeman takes orders by email now? Anyone know about that?
> Looking for packs of Monkey Balls.. Sold out everywhere..


I was peeping those monkey balls as well, lol.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 9, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I was peeping those monkey balls as well, lol.


those Monkey balls(Deep Chunk) should be great to pollen chuck with, recently seen Mendo Purple crossed with it & was off the charts in the looks dept.


----------



## N.R.G. (Mar 9, 2018)

Hazeman is the most under rated breeder in the game. He's one of the best out there as well IMO. He's also down to earth and humble offering his amazing genetics at awesome prices. I read a thread on another site where the guy did a run of 6-7 strains. Most were Bodhi and two were Hazeman. Long story short, one of Hazeman's strains was not only the best of the bunch but some of the best this guy had ever had. That's a pretty nice feather to have in your cap when you out do 3-4 Bodhi strains.


----------



## Pin Tar Kush (Mar 9, 2018)

Just picked these up from Hazeman. Great Bargain and got some freebie Blueberry Seeds too!


----------



## N.R.G. (Mar 9, 2018)

I'm on the hunt for something special!


----------



## greencropper (Mar 9, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> I'm on the hunt for something special!
> View attachment 4103163


mmmmm good luck with those, may have to look at them myself, got some original GGG Bright Moments growing out now, they are so slow in the veg state im wondering if they will get ever there to be the right size for a pollen chuck with others growing much better ATM, the Bright Moments were purchased in 2011


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Mar 30, 2018)

Sour Grapes and Grape Stomper hybrids. what kind of fuckery is this? GRAPE STOMPER is the original. Sour Grapes if it's legit is the exact same cut renamed. so how do you have the grape stomper cut and cross it with spur grapes if you already have the legit GS cut ?

then i see he names them JoJo sour grapes. well, JoJo rizzo never named it sour grapes. 
swerve/keyplay = GGG didn't rename it either. so why is hazeman naming them that way. 
this is some Marvin Gaye shit right here. " what's going on" ??? 

nobody here has shown anything finished and this thread was started last year in july. what's up with that. @greencropper 

i also wonder why with all these big name crosses at cheap prices how come grow reports aren't coming out the woodwork in the community for hazeman's gear ? makes me wonder for real.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 30, 2018)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> Sour Grapes and Grape Stomper hybrids. what kind of fuckery is this? GRAPE STOMPER is the original. Sour Grapes if it's legit is the exact same cut renamed. so how do you have the grape stomper cut and cross it with spur grapes if you already have the legit GS cut ?
> 
> then i see he names them JoJo sour grapes. well, JoJo rizzo never named it sour grapes.
> swerve/keyplay = GGG didn't rename it either. so why is hazeman naming them that way.
> ...


mmmmm ive had a heap of others to grow out meantime but my Mikado are coming along well now, just threw approx 7 good males(best one chosen when more mature) out into isolation until girls get a bit fuller before mating begins...pics tomorrow morn, as far as those other issues regarding why others are not growing Hazemans stuff out i can imagine many get caught up in the latest trends with bigger name seedbanks going down ATM, yet everyone ive seen who has grown Hazemans gear previously has had good reports of their grows, im not up on the exact breeding history of Hazemans lines either? whether the gossip is true or not if a Hazeman strain presents the goods on the table at the end of a grow then thats good enough for me, eg KC Brains Mango...cheapest shit out there yet its being used in some new strains presented by some big banks...


----------



## N.R.G. (Mar 30, 2018)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> Sour Grapes and Grape Stomper hybrids. what kind of fuckery is this? GRAPE STOMPER is the original. Sour Grapes if it's legit is the exact same cut renamed. so how do you have the grape stomper cut and cross it with spur grapes if you already have the legit GS cut ?
> 
> then i see he names them JoJo sour grapes. well, JoJo rizzo never named it sour grapes.
> swerve/keyplay = GGG didn't rename it either. so why is hazeman naming them that way.
> ...


Who told you Jojo never named it Sour Grapes? I asked Hazeman myself and also heard Matt from Riot seeds talking about it several times and they both say it was Sour Grapes and Keyplay renamed it. Believe what you want, Hazeman has been around a long time putting out fire at amazing prices. You want to see some of his grows, go to thcfarmer. You'll find lot's of stuff over there going back for years. If you really want to know for yourself, go buy a $200 pack of Grape Stomper from GGG and then a $50 pack of Sour Grapes from Hazeman and grow them side by side. The proof is in the pudding.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Mar 30, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Who told you Jojo never named it Sour Grapes? I asked Hazeman myself and also heard Matt from Riot seeds talking about it several times and they both say it was Sour Grapes and Keyplay renamed it. Believe what you want, Hazeman has been around a long time putting out fire at amazing prices. You want to see some of his grows, go to thcfarmer. You'll find lot's of stuff over there going back for years. If you really want tom know for yourself, go buy a $200 pack of Grape Stomper from GGG and then a $50 pack of Sour Grapes from Hazeman and grow them side by side. The proof is in the pudding.


well, i never heard that version of the name difference. all i ever heard was the cut was stolen and then renames sour grapes. are you saying keyplay stole the cut and he's the one who originally renamed it ? GGG doesn't sell GS pure but u know that already lol. i know keyplay/swerve is dicey and as far as i know so is Riot. ijs do you think swerve and keyplay are the same person. that's the conclusion i came up with after some recon.

i've dealt with keyplay when he came on Opengrow and that's how i got the GGG gear. but i do know what they say on the label might not be exactly as stated. i guess most know by now GGG gear is hit and miss regardless of the hype that comes with his descriptions. 

yes, hazeman has been around . i can't vouch for much else as i don't know him. i know that many folks who rub elbows with some of these guys see the facet of them they present. it doesn't mean they know the real dude as a real comrade at all though imho. ijs

before i forget. u spoke abut pudding. but i guess you never grew out hazeman's sour grapes or you would have said so. Also you told a different story on the name.
based on your stated version how do you explain or hazeman explain the use of the grape stomper cut. how did this come into Hazeman's hands if he had the so called sour grapes that you and supposedly he as well as riot say was the original name? it's got to be a reason he uses both names in his descriptions. so if you have his ear please ask him to explain this please. i certainly would like to here his explanation since he uses both names on purpose. 

i will go to THC farmer to check on some hazeman grows. thx. 


i appreciate your response though most def. more grains of salt to add to the 411 i have so far. thx.


----------



## N.R.G. (Mar 30, 2018)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> well, i never heard that version of the name difference. all i ever heard was the cut was stolen and then renames sour grapes. are you saying keyplay stole the cut and he's the one who originally renamed it ? GGG doesn't sell GS pure but u know that already lol. i know keyplay/swerve is dicey and as far as i know so is Riot. ijs do you think swerve and keyplay are the same person. that's the conclusion i came up with after some recon.
> 
> i've dealt with keyplay when he came on Opengrow and that's how i got the GGG gear. but i do know what they say on the label might not be exactly as stated. i guess most know by now GGG gear is hit and miss regardless of the hype that comes with his descriptions.
> 
> ...


No, I just got those packs a few weeks ago. I'm hoping to get some started in the next month. I just finished up some Bodhi gear and crossing a raspberry lemonade smelling Wookie/Hashplant x a SSDD male. Go listen to PotCast on Sound Cloud. Look for the episode with Matt Riot. He talks about the whole Sour Grapes thing and Keyplay from GGG.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 30, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> No, I just got those packs a few weeks ago. I'm hoping to get some started in the next month. I just finished up some Bodhi gear and crossing a raspberry lemonade smelling Wookie/Hashplant x a SSDD male. *Go listen to PotCast on Sound Cloud. Look for the episode with Matt Riot. He talks about the whole Sour Grapes thing and Keyplay from GGG*.


thanks, haven't listened to that episode yet.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 30, 2018)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> Sour Grapes and Grape Stomper hybrids. what kind of fuckery is this? GRAPE STOMPER is the original. Sour Grapes if it's legit is the exact same cut renamed. so how do you have the grape stomper cut and cross it with spur grapes if you already have the legit GS cut ?
> 
> then i see he names them JoJo sour grapes. well, JoJo rizzo never named it sour grapes.
> swerve/keyplay = GGG didn't rename it either. so why is hazeman naming them that way.
> ...


Grapes 13 and all four phenos have a grapes smell. I have the whole grow here on RIU, lol.

These are the 2 keepers, first one is a sweet subtle grape/berry smell, the 2nd is straight up grape soda. These girls were in a bad batch of tupur and so they're not as nice as the clones are going to be this next round.

I'm harvesting the grapes 13 this weekend and will test some buds when they're dry. As of now I'm pleased and I'm definitely going to run more hazeman gear without a doubt.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 30, 2018)

I remember reading on a forum that Hazeman got his grapestomper cut from GGG, I believe GGG got the aloha white widow from hazeman and the two worked on some aloha ww x grapestomper crosses or some bull jazz like that.

It has been years and I forgot which of the many forums I would have read it on, maybe thcfarmer?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 30, 2018)

Here is one of the grapes 13 that was grown in healthy tupur, this was a non keeper so I'm thinking my keeper's clones will look just as good with this next run.
 
Here are the 2 keeper clones going into flower this wkend.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 30, 2018)

not trying to steer the conversation away from the grape strains, but here are two hazeman durban poisons just topped.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Mar 30, 2018)

greencropper said:


> mmmmm ive had a heap of others to grow out meantime but my Mikado are coming along well now, just threw approx 7 good males(best one chosen when more mature) out into isolation until girls get a bit fuller before mating begins...pics tomorrow morn, as far as those other issues regarding why others are not growing Hazemans stuff out i can imagine many get caught up in the latest trends with bigger name seedbanks going down ATM, yet everyone ive seen who has grown Hazemans gear previously has had good reports of their grows, im not up on the exact breeding history of Hazemans lines either? whether the gossip is true or not if a Hazeman strain presents the goods on the table at the end of a grow then thats good enough for me, eg KC Brains Mango...cheapest shit out there yet its being used in some new strains presented by some big banks...



first i hope that Mikado works out well for you. i hope my mikados germ when it's time. they are old now as many of my cultivars i had high hopes for are. 

your absolutely correct many go after the latest and greatest and forget the older stuff. 
frankly i like that because it makes it a bit more easier to grab the older stuff i like if it's still around  ijs 

ironically you mentioned KC brains. I HAVE HEARD GOOD AND BAD STUFF ABOUT HIS STRAINS FOR MANY YEARS. from what i recall many that carried it had old stock and got bad germ rates. some growers loved the nice ones they got while others thought they sucked.
that is why i passed on them and went after other gear that got better reviews. ijs 

let those plants die if you need to to make good viable baby watermelon seeds. some won't do it for some reason but most will if you leave them on the mom long enough. that 6 week time table does work for certain strains. but imho i rather go by the seeds showing maturity than a time table to do so. just my .5 cents not much i know 

i will mos def keep my eyes peeled for your updates on the mikado. how much experience do you have with it or is this your first go with mikado. federation flowering time says 45 days and hazeman says 56 days. that's of interest to me. 

from thc farmer i saw this

now i see this tidbit of info for the first time associated with mikado
Jan 20, 2015 post #21

*Motarebel*
A lot of things Emery said didn't add up back then and still don't. Not saying he was lying but he was a salesman. Breeder Steve worked with/for Federation before parting ways and forming SOL. When asked about Mikado he said this, " Mikado= Sweet Tooth". I've seen similarities but 2 distinct flavors have me scratching my head on that theory.

Jan 21, 2015 post #24

*SAPPPremium MemberSupporter*
Mota is right it is Sweet tooth or a remake of, i believe Breeder Steve was a little pissed about this. (that was my initial guess lol)

what about this singe leaf pheno of Mikado ? do you know anything about that?
i heard of it before but totally forgot util reading that thread. i never did get any real info concerning it though. when i heard of that i don't even think i had mikado then in the vault.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 30, 2018)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> first i hope that Mikado works out well for you. i hope my mikados germ when it's time. they are old now as many of my cultivars i had high hopes for are.
> 
> your absolutely correct many go after the latest and greatest and forget the older stuff.
> frankly i like that because it makes it a bit more easier to grab the older stuff i like if it's still around  ijs
> ...


i had Fedration's Mikado approx 14yrs ago & used it in a pollen chuck back then, was good offspring, im happy if the Mikado does have Sweet tooth in it cos i liked the #3 version especially back in that era too, but truthfully i know very little as to the fine details of Hazemans Mikado, just a few peeps in the know have highly recommended it for my desire of an early finishing heavy yielder with good potency, i will post the results here right to the finish, though the best females will be seeded up with other strain types pollen


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 30, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Grapes 13 and all four phenos have a grapes smell. I have the whole grow here on RIU, lol.
> 
> These are the 2 keepers, first one is a sweet subtle grape/berry smell, the 2nd is straight up grape soda. These girls were in a bad batch of tupur and so they're not as nice as the clones are going to be this next round.
> 
> ...


Looks fire. I have a pack. I’ll pop them first from hazeman..I asked hazeman what his g13bx was and he said g13bx. Lol. No shit, what did you cross g13 with? He wouldn’t answer. I think he slightly misleads on genetics. As long as it’s stable and fire I don’t care. Not sure why he misleads on names so much? Not smart in the long run.


----------



## sharptater (Mar 30, 2018)

Running Hazeman for the first time. I have the g13/hp and super strawberry diesel. Planted 5 of each, 100% germ rate. All nice and healthy. No runts or mutants. I'm happy so far.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 30, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> Looks fire. I have a pack. I’ll pop them first from hazeman..I asked hazeman what his g13bx was and he said g13bx. Lol. No shit, what did you cross g13 with? He wouldn’t answer. I think he slightly misleads on genetics. As long as it’s stable and fire I don’t care. Not sure why he misleads on names so much? Not smart in the long run.


Yeah, I didn't really care about the hash plant side at all honestly, just wanted a grapestomper cross and came across the grapes 13. I assumed the hash plant might have been the G13 cross with some other hashplant to get males. I could have sworn I remember reading more about it but if you talked to the man and he iced you out then I'm not sure. 

I have noticed he is not very active with his IG account and I never hear shit about him or his strains, that's why I posted up the grapes 13. I gotta figure this is why more people aren't growing his shits.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Mar 31, 2018)

So, here's a thread on icrag on mikado https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=270071

because of it i do recall the story on mikado being a remake attempt at the SPG. but to me dynamite might be the closer remake. I DO HAVE DYNAMITE SEEDS for that reason. and i ran the pukeberry clone remake attempt at SPG. i loved the pukeberry so much and wish i could get her again. i had huge plans for her but it never happened as an unexpected shut down fucked up everything so far as my project plans. 

So, one thing bothers me on the hazeman seed descriptions and i sure as hell want to know the answer before i buy seeds i don't need. hazeman will list an elite cut and then breed it to itself and say he used a male. but the seeds are not fems but regular instead. wtf has anybody noticed that and if so what did you think about it ? 

as far as i know it's not even possible. u can have regular photoperiod 12/12 seed, u can have S1 seeds which will usually be female but can be male, you can have fem's using reversed pollen or fem's using stress to make them as well as fems that come from a female allowed to go extra long past normal flower time and she then throws nanners as a survival response. 
but you can not get regular seed from using a clone only elite bred to itself soley. 

this is an even more extreme example of confusion. Genetics: LA Pure Kush cut x LAPK clone. cut and clone are the same. why is he listing it like it's different. wtf is going on?
does hazeman have a thread to explain his crosses and their background cause it smells funny.

that 5K OG ggg/keyplay had too. not sure who had the aloha ww first between hazeman and them though. anybody know?

p.s when u see caps it's because i can't type worth shit and no longer retype stuff 2/3 times to avoid the caps.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 31, 2018)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> So, here's a thread on icrag on mikado https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=270071
> 
> because of it i do recall the story on mikado being a remake attempt at the SPG. but to me dynamite might be the closer remake. I DO HAVE DYNAMITE SEEDS for that reason. and i ran the pukeberry clone remake attempt at SPG. i loved the pukeberry so much and wish i could get her again. i had huge plans for her but it never happened as an unexpected shut down fucked up everything so far as my project plans.
> 
> ...


jeeeez man...there seems to be a tangled web no matter which way a person looks at a lot of the strains about, personally i dont care whether a type had to pass through 5 civets and be chosen by the oracle of delphi...if the shit is fire then its fire...KC Brains Gear or Aficionado...whatever if its good its good!


----------



## Gerfish (Mar 31, 2018)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> wtf has anybody noticed that and if so what did you think about it ?


Isn't that standard practice for every breeder trying to reproduce a clone in seed form?
Find a good male stud for the first out-cross,
grow out the progeny, choose the best male/s and cross back to the mother/clone.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Mar 31, 2018)

Gerfish said:


> Isn't that standard practice for every breeder trying to reproduce a clone in seed form?
> Find a good male stud for the first out-cross,
> grow out the progeny, choose the best male/s and cross back to the mother/clone.


Standard practice is to label it as a backcross, and make it clear what male was used initially and how many backcross generations it had undergone. Not pretend like you magically got pure reg seeds from a clone-only. Clarity about genetics actually matters. Fire or not, people should know exactly what they’re getting. Even an S1 should be labeled as such.

There’s other weird shit about Hazeman too. He sells 88g13HP when it was explicitly given out with instructions not to sell the pure line for profit. Same thing with Molokai Frost. I asked him about the Stardawg IX F2s and Underdawg D F2s he used to have available. He told me he doesn’t sell crosses made by other breeders, but I know he at least used to. Also, his Pine Tar Kush is apparently not PTK. This is according to Nspecta, the guy doing a huge Pine Tar Kush preservation project that probably has the majority of PTK seeds left in the world. According to him it’s Xmas Bud, which is still a rare and valuable strain, but it should be labeled appropriately. 

I’m sure that Hazeman has some really good stuff. But I have a tough time completely trusting the genetics behind it all.


----------



## Gerfish (Mar 31, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> explicitly given out with instructions not to sell the pure line for profit.


Indeed I have read about similar incidents before.
To be clear it was merely the genetics I was talking about.
I'm interested as I have a couple of packs of his I intend popping soon.
His Monkey Balls are listed 1st, for a look-see.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Mar 31, 2018)

Gerfish said:


> Isn't that standard practice for every breeder trying to reproduce a clone in seed form?
> Find a good male stud for the first out-cross,
> grow out the progeny, choose the best male/s and cross back to the mother/clone.


as jayblaze710 made clear it's not what your goals are it's what you tell the folks on how it was done that matters to many of us. especially when some of what you post in a strain description for seeds can not be done as a seller says it is. 

what always irks me is how some folks can just ignore the obvious that sticks out like a skunk with a his glands stuck on spray lol. So, many folks don;t even stop to think and just give anyone and everyone a pass that many times don't deserve one. 
legit breeders who are open and transparent will get the nod before a seller/breeder who is not making business sinse of their own gear that they have control over what they say about it or not. 

it's more than a few breeders who were outed as not being those types who actually comb through hella plants/phenos to make better selections. these fuckers were in a closet/tent set ups not much different from any hobby grower or pollen chucker. Yet, until it was made known they they were hacks instead of real breeders as they pretended to be; they had thousands of loyal customers/fans that trusted them as if they new these folks personally. they were all wrong. ijs 

i don't even need to buy freaking seeds but i'll be damned if i didn't want to still lol. 
i looked at the hazeman lineup again and chose a couple of winners in my book that might be awesome.
yet, as of right now i don;t fucking trust dude based on how he puts up his strain descriptions.
I'm not buying a pack of iffy just so i can see if it's real Jiffy. I rather have confidence before i lay down my coin that seems to be far ore scarce for me then most all of the folks i have ever been on any board with. 

i don't get how just because you have deep pockets/expendable cash you'll just say fuck it and by some IFFY stuff from whomever. especially these newer folks who are largely unknown and unproven breeders and yet they come out the gate asking $100 -$250 for a 10/12 pack. because they say they used an elite clone in their offering. all of us who pay for those seeds like that are encouraging more of this type of seller/breeder who is no more than a pollen chucker. just like the fake dog breeders. letting their dogs fuck is not breeding. breeding takes planning, time and effort and even then it just might not work out. but a breeder does all that to try to reach their goals. if they are successful they get a good reputation to enjoy provided there is proof in their gear. 

when my poor ass buys beans i'm making a sacrifice if i spend 80$, which btw i have not done so far lol. when i see the new folks and check out what they have the 1st thing i do is look at their lower price and avg. price. if there gear is $100 and up i just close that fucking tab asap. real simple and i have no regrets either. If i wasn't going to spend all that $$ on DJ Shorts gear before he lost his mothers why the fuck would i pay for these wannabe upstarts. 

and let me sling this for fun. i found 2 seeds of GG#1 in 2 SEPARATE tiny ass rock hard nugs.
i jumped for joy when i saw the 1st seed. then the next day i found the 2nd. and looked and ill be damn if they weren't baby watermelons too. snarf snarf  
I said that to say this. does that mean i should use those seeds and because the GG#1 is a legit cultivar i should start charging folks 150$ for a 10 pack when i knock it up or fem it. I DON'T THINK THAT'S COOL and i don't care if rich kids/folks can afford it. what about all the other folks. so, hazeman seeds and some others prices aren't bad at all. but either you know what you are getting or your guessing. You buy the shit and test it and then i might pull the trigger if i see others like you grow the same out in the same times spam of 1-5 yrs. your mileage may vary


----------



## N.R.G. (Mar 31, 2018)

> There’s other weird shit about Hazeman too. He sells 88g13HP when it was explicitly given out with instructions not to sell the pure line for profit. Same thing with Molokai Frost. I asked him about the Stardawg IX F2s and Underdawg D F2s he used to have available. He told me he doesn’t sell crosses made by other breeders, but I know he at least used to. Also, his Pine Tar Kush is apparently not PTK. This is according to Nspecta, the guy doing a huge Pine Tar Kush preservation project that probably has the majority of PTK seeds left in the world. According to him it’s Xmas Bud, which is still a rare and valuable strain, but it should be labeled appropriately.
> 
> I’m sure that Hazeman has some really good stuff. But I have a tough time completely trusting the genetics behind it all.


 Hazeman is releasing 88g13/hp at $40 a pack, that's close enough to free for me! Also if you want to get technical Hazeman had no deal with ndnguy, that was Mota's deal. Hazeman just made the seeds Mota gave him. So technically when Hazeman went solo with Infinity Genetics he was free to sell the strain. Also look around, out of those original guys that were gifted 88G13/hp, who's been giving them away the last 7-8 years? Not a single one of them. Bodhi is putting out crosses with everything under the sun at $70 a pack. That's fine and all, I have nothing but respect for Bohdi but if not for Hazeman many of us would not have the pure 88g13/hp. So I'm thankful he does what he does. 

As far as his PTK, well of course Nspecta is trying to say that, he has an agenda, he's trying to work on the line himself. Hazeman has been around way longer than Nspecta and sells his gear at amazing prices so again, take what you want from that.

As far as Stardawg IX, I have never seen that for sale. I was gifted a freebie pack when buying another pack though. Thankful for that as well. 


Here is a quote about Hazeman by Shoes back in 2011. 


> Man, i've known Mota for years, Hazeman not as long, though he's known Mota longer than me. I can personally attest to their honesty and integrity, ESPECIALLY when it comes to the breeding game.
> 
> Sorry, but i really had to put my 2 cents in and clear up this huge misunderstanding.
> 
> ...


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 31, 2018)

greencropper said:


> i had Fedration's Mikado approx 14yrs ago & used it in a pollen chuck back then, was good offspring, im happy if the Mikado does have Sweet tooth in it cos i liked the #3 version especially back in that era too, but truthfully i know very little as to the fine details of Hazemans Mikado, just a few peeps in the know have highly recommended it for my desire of an early finishing heavy yielder with good potency, i will post the results here right to the finish, though the best females will be seeded up with other strain types pollen


You need to order Grapefruit x BB by Chimera. A wide open F1 110% legitimate Sweet Tooth. The only difference is Chimera's BB selection and if I were to trust anyone with selections it would be him.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Mar 31, 2018)

well, lets me say i have some PTK mos def pure and crossed. now will they pop lol is the question. i did have a comrade in israel use PTK to knock up an Orange Hill mom & the other
was Kings Bread. only have a couple beans of those left and they need to be grow out. 
oh yeah, like most of my stock does lol. PTK was scheduled for a seed run. didn't happen though. 

i do have deep chunk x PTK AND MAYE 6/7 other deep chunk crosses and one pack of pure deep chunk with lighter seeds


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Mar 31, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> You need to order Grapefruit x BB by Chimera. A wide open F1 110% legitimate Sweet Tooth. The only difference is Chimera's BB selection and if I were to trust anyone with selections it would be him.



finding it is going to be rough why did you not tell hi where to get them. lol
i had GG x BB legit male as a cut. only so i could let him fuck most of my ladies. it never happened. grrr somewhere recently online i forgot it was that cut and actually named a cut i didn't have by mistake. 

icrag is done with selling his gear, very few banks have his stuff anyway
*grow shop alien and Alphakronik but can't vouch for them personally if they are legit or how old the stock is if they have it. *


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Mar 31, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Hazeman is releasing 88g13/hp at $40 a pack, that's close enough to free for me! Also if you want to get technical Hazeman had no deal with ndnguy, that was Mota's deal. Hazeman just made the seeds Mota gave him. So technically when Hazeman went solo with Infinity Genetics he was free to sell the strain. Also look around, out of those original guys that were gifted 88G13/hp, who's been giving them away the last 7-8 years? Not a single one of them. Bodhi is putting out crosses with everything under the sun at $70 a pack. That's fine and all, I have nothing but respect for Bohdi but if not for Hazeman many of us would not have the pure 88g13/hp. So I'm thankful he does what he does.
> 
> As far as his PTK, well of course Nspecta is trying to say that, he has an agenda, he's trying to work on the line himself. Hazeman has been around way longer than Nspecta and sells his gear at amazing prices so again, take what you want from that.
> 
> ...


you are reinforcing what i said earlier today concerning who we think we know and can trust. most all of us don't fall into the know or the legit trust category. 

just like you pointing out nspecta has a dog in the fight. ok, fine but that doesn't mean you know if he's being totally honest or just protecting his own project. 
Again we don't know these folks that well if at all. what they reveal in a thread or not is up to them what they do behind closed doors that we aren't privy too is something else and often we just don't know it. 

each and every time i or any of us speculate that is all it is. we don't usually have the evidence to support our assertions. just because they might seem reasonable does not mean that is the reality at all. i can only go by what i have heard or read online like most of us. just like all the origin stories that have come out for various strains. just when u think u have heard them all after a decade here comes another one. can some one say Bubba Kush ijs


----------



## Gerfish (Mar 31, 2018)

I should say I'm coming from the perspective of a grower new to the scene.
An awful lot of the shadows hanging over various reputations are buried deep in forums and not readily accessible.
I did what research I could and whilst people argued his about ethics, nobody argued about his genetics.
And the bottom line is that's what matters.
I'm not condoning dishonourable behaviour, but from an outsider's perspective the jury was still out when I pulled the trigger on his gear.
And indeed it's the genetics I'm still interested in


----------



## sourgummy (Mar 31, 2018)

I have a lemon stomper by hazeman and it is very very frosty. It must be the lemon larry dominant. Its impressive, lemon almost cookie smell/og smell and I will be buying more hazeman gear because of it. I have white grapes going in veg, hopefully I get a female. That is my next strain I really want a female of.


----------



## N.R.G. (Mar 31, 2018)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> you are reinforcing what i said earlier today concerning who we think we know and can trust. most all of us don't fall into the know or the legit trust category.
> 
> just like you pointing out nspecta has a dog in the fight. ok, fine but that doesn't mean you know if he's being totally honest or just protecting his own project.
> Again we don't know these folks that well if at all. what they reveal in a thread or not is up to them what they do behind closed doors that we aren't privy too is something else and often we just don't know it.
> ...


You have a valid point. I asked Hazeman directly and he told me he was told it was PTK that he had. There is a long detailed grow involving Hazeman's PTK on THCfarmer and weeding through the whole thread and the ICmag thread, it's clear no one knows what the heck the real PTK looks like. Some guy named eastcoastjoe is claiming he had Xmas bud and gave Hazeman and others those seeds and that they came from ndnguy but who knows if that's even legit or not. What we do know for sure is that the genetics Hazeman has look just like what was being called PTK back in the early to mid 2000's.

As far as some secret society of growers and not being privy to certain things, none of that is true. A person is either honest or they are not. They are either transparent or they are not. Hazeman has answered every question I have asked him so far and I have no reason to doubt him. He seems like a very cool guy that's offering awesome strains at awesome prices and also does a good job of preserving older lines while the new breeders chase the flavor of the week. Go check out the grow on thcfarmer titled Bodhi and Hazeman, the guy runs like 7-9 strains mostly Bodhi and 2-3 Hazeman and at the end he says Hazeman's Madness is the best plant/genetics he has ever had and will never go without it in his garden. That grow included Bohdi's Goji OG, Acient OG, Blue Lotus and others. That's a testament to how legit Hazeman's genetics are. I have some Madness sitting here, I just need more room! I have so many strains I need to pop and go through but space is killing me.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 31, 2018)

I like hazeman seeds i dont have alot of experience with them but the prices and crosses are always interesting.. 

Only thing i dont like is the way he list his lineages its not always 100% clear fpr example 

He sells la pure kush .. but la pure kush is clone only so what male did u use ? Says pure kush male how ?


----------



## sourgummy (Mar 31, 2018)

insane that he offers a 12 pack of his seeds for $25 plus shipping. I have to get some now.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 31, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> You need to order Grapefruit x BB by Chimera. A wide open F1 110% legitimate Sweet Tooth. The only difference is Chimera's BB selection and if I were to trust anyone with selections it would be him.


tanx for that tip, where is Chimera to be had these days?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 31, 2018)

Which banks have the best stock?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 31, 2018)

greencropper said:


> tanx for that tip, where is Chimera to be had these days?


Hit him up on icmag. He has his own forum and breeders retail was his seed company he made for seed distribution. I forgot recently his seedbank in UK had to close down as the person running it for him had to tend to other matters. Hempdepot.ca used to always have his stuff but I was surprised to see no more just now. He probably removed it from all vendors when he started his own bank which was great bitcoin rocked... I would highly recommend you hunt him downa nd get these seeds though I know he has a good bit of stock left and I too need to restock on at least 6 packs. I have run 4-5 and it's fantastic stuff. Awesome GF and BB leaners to find. My favorite is the bb dom ones but the grapefruit is all the rage with many.

Also his new blockhead lines are fire. Think I got like 15+ different packs.

Way off topic though so sorry to rest of thread.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 31, 2018)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> you are reinforcing what i said earlier today concerning who we think we know and can trust. most all of us don't fall into the know or the legit trust category.
> 
> just like you pointing out nspecta has a dog in the fight. ok, fine but that doesn't mean you know if he's being totally honest or just protecting his own project.
> Again we don't know these folks that well if at all. what they reveal in a thread or not is up to them what they do behind closed doors that we aren't privy too is something else and often we just don't know it.
> ...


at the end of the day lifes too short...if a few known cats on here grow a strain thats from a nefarious background yet turn out fire and its traits are what i like then im in boots n all...person can split hairs all day, definitely gotta draw a line somewhere and i wouldnt purchase if the funds were to support terror or anything like that, but thats about it, purchased Rezdogs sour diesel x chemdog before i knew it was supposedly stolen, yet am i going to throw them away cos they are? no way, supposed to be one of he best expressions out there are Rez's stuff, pollen chucked them well & have 1000's of offspring that 'are fire', regretful? nahhhh, really glad i grabbed that Rez gear


----------



## greencropper (Mar 31, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Hit him up on icmag. He has his own forum and breeders retail was his seed company he made for seed distribution. I forgot recently his seedbank in UK had to close down as the person running it for him had to tend to other matters. Hempdepot.ca used to always have his stuff but I was surprised to see no more just now. He probably removed it from all vendors when he started his own bank which was great bitcoin rocked... I would highly recommend you hunt him downa nd get these seeds though I know he has a good bit of stock left and I too need to restock on at least 6 packs. I have run 4-5 and it's fantastic stuff. Awesome GF and BB leaners to find. My favorite is the bb dom ones but the grapefruit is all the rage with many.
> 
> Also his new blockhead lines are fire. Think I got like 15+ different packs.
> 
> Way off topic though so sorry to rest of thread.


its all good info, no restrictions here if anyone wants to go off topic, thanks


----------



## jayblaze710 (Mar 31, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Hazeman is releasing 88g13/hp at $40 a pack, that's close enough to free for me! Also if you want to get technical Hazeman had no deal with ndnguy, that was Mota's deal. Hazeman just made the seeds Mota gave him. So technically when Hazeman went solo with Infinity Genetics he was free to sell the strain. Also look around, out of those original guys that were gifted 88G13/hp, who's been giving them away the last 7-8 years? Not a single one of them. Bodhi is putting out crosses with everything under the sun at $70 a pack. That's fine and all, I have nothing but respect for Bohdi but if not for Hazeman many of us would not have the pure 88g13/hp. So I'm thankful he does what he does.
> 
> As far as his PTK, well of course Nspecta is trying to say that, he has an agenda, he's trying to work on the line himself. Hazeman has been around way longer than Nspecta and sells his gear at amazing prices so again, take what you want from that.
> 
> ...


My understanding was that 88g13HP was given out with the instructions that anyone given it shouldn’t sell it. The purpose wasn’t to hoard genetics. It was the opposite, make sure people had access to it. Crosses using the strain was never the issue, it was the pure line. Yeah, $40 is cheap, but going against the original breeders intentions isn’t something I can support.

Nspecta is about as open, honest, and knowledgeable when it comes to old school genetics as anyone. As far as I know, he has zero intention of selling anything involved with the Pine Tar Kush project. His number one priority is just preserving the genetics of this old work, not making money off of it. Tom Hill even offered to give him his remaining seed stock so he could work on preserving it before he disappeared. On top of that, Xmas Bud is a strain that Nspecta HAS used for crosses that he sells and is a strain in high demand among collectors of older stuff. If he just wanted to slander the competition, he would’ve said it wasn’t anything at all. He’s just trying to make it clear that Hazeman’s PTK isn’t the real thing so people shouldn’t continue muddying up the genetics.

Also, from what I gathered, this came after Nspecta had sourced as many PTK seeds as he could. I believe the deal was he’d send new pure line PTK seeds to anyone who sent him seeds from old stock. After growing out seeds from every source he could find, the Hazeman seeds didn’t match and appeared to be Xmas Bud. He also wasn’t accusing Hazeman of being intentionally dishonest, but thought that he probably received mislabeled seeds from someone else.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 31, 2018)

9 x Mikado day 15 12/12, approx 3' high, happy with growth though about 5 casualties grower error first time full coco grow


----------



## greencropper (Mar 31, 2018)

i may add that out of 24 germinated Mikado though approx 5 have 'drowned' through grower error not 1 have hermied...compared to 40% of Greenpoints Orange Blossom Special & 20% of Exotic Genetix Candy Apple Kush grown in exactly same circumstances as the Mikado...more stable genetics from Hazeman are obvious


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 31, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Hazeman is releasing 88g13/hp at $40 a pack, that's close enough to free for me! Also if you want to get technical Hazeman had no deal with ndnguy, that was Mota's deal. Hazeman just made the seeds Mota gave him. So technically when Hazeman went solo with Infinity Genetics he was free to sell the strain. Also look around, out of those original guys that were gifted 88G13/hp, who's been giving them away the last 7-8 years? Not a single one of them. Bodhi is putting out crosses with everything under the sun at $70 a pack. That's fine and all, I have nothing but respect for Bohdi but if not for Hazeman many of us would not have the pure 88g13/hp. So I'm thankful he does what he does.
> 
> As far as his PTK, well of course Nspecta is trying to say that, he has an agenda, he's trying to work on the line himself. Hazeman has been around way longer than Nspecta and sells his gear at amazing prices so again, take what you want from that.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing about Bodhi and the 88hp. Like wtf this dude talking about?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 31, 2018)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> you are reinforcing what i said earlier today concerning who we think we know and can trust. most all of us don't fall into the know or the legit trust category.
> 
> just like you pointing out nspecta has a dog in the fight. ok, fine but that doesn't mean you know if he's being totally honest or just protecting his own project.
> Again we don't know these folks that well if at all. what they reveal in a thread or not is up to them what they do behind closed doors that we aren't privy too is something else and often we just don't know it.
> ...


Dude, who do you order seeds from then? I mean look at the seed industry now and tell me how you think Hazeman is more dubious. 

If you don't like what he is selling then go check out some breeders you're digging but expecting a breeder to go into conversation with every Tom Dick and Harry about where they got a male or a female is expecting a bit too much imo. 

At $40 a pack, I mean come on.


----------



## greywind (Mar 31, 2018)

He said, she said... Elephant Stomper is still a top ten for me. I'll eventually get around to his work with the Sour Grapes. Cheers everybody and happy hunting. In the end, it's just a plant. Grow it already!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 31, 2018)

I was actually going to grab the Elephant stomper instead but snagged the grapes 13. My bro did the ele stomper and love them too.

I might still snag a pack of the E stomper but I think I got a really nice grape soda pheno of grapes 13 for now. 

I just hit this grapes 13 (one of the non keepers out of 4 females) with a male tangerine power by sin city.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 31, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I was actually going to grab the Elephant stomper instead but snagged the grapes 13. My bro did the ele stomper and love them too.
> 
> I might still snag a pack of the E stomper but I think I got a really nice grape soda pheno of grapes 13 for now.
> 
> ...


should be a killer cross that, looking forward to when you grow the offspring out!


----------



## jayblaze710 (Mar 31, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I was thinking the same thing about Bodhi and the 88hp. Like wtf this dude talking about?


Ndnguy had no problems with crosses using his line. He didn’t want the pure line to be sold.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 31, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I was actually going to grab the Elephant stomper instead but snagged the grapes 13. My bro did the ele stomper and love them too.
> 
> I might still snag a pack of the E stomper but I think I got a really nice grape soda pheno of grapes 13 for now.
> 
> ...



that sounds tasty


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 31, 2018)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> Sour Grapes and Grape Stomper hybrids. what kind of fuckery is this? GRAPE STOMPER is the original. Sour Grapes if it's legit is the exact same cut renamed. so how do you have the grape stomper cut and cross it with spur grapes if you already have the legit GS cut ?
> 
> then i see he names them JoJo sour grapes. well, JoJo rizzo never named it sour grapes.
> swerve/keyplay = GGG didn't rename it either. so why is hazeman naming them that way.
> ...


Why so much hate?? There à lot of strain going by the name of sour grape like one i smoked ( sour diesel x grape ape) ,

hazeman is one of the few like ggg To have thé original GS from jojorizo 

Hazeman gear is fucking legit and Lemon stomper and elephant stomper were great smoke

And by the way ,nobody give à fuck about key"shithole"play and thé little rice m4k , healthy and good mind people in front... crooked as riot and swerve in thé back, so don't mention those asshole GGG got good strain not gonna lie but they are piece of shit, simple as that you might disaprove but thats thé reality


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 31, 2018)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> So, here's a thread on icrag on mikado https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=270071
> 
> because of it i do recall the story on mikado being a remake attempt at the SPG. but to me dynamite might be the closer remake. I DO HAVE DYNAMITE SEEDS for that reason. and i ran the pukeberry clone remake attempt at SPG. i loved the pukeberry so much and wish i could get her again. i had huge plans for her but it never happened as an unexpected shut down fucked up everything so far as my project plans.
> 
> ...


The 5k is just abusive og renamed...


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 31, 2018)

The la pure kush ia a bx4 male .. says hazeman


----------



## jayblaze710 (Mar 31, 2018)

silverhazefiend said:


> The la pure kush ia a bx4 male .. says hazeman


Thanks for the info. That’s actually super intriguing. I’ve heard nothing but good things about LA Pure Kush aka Hollywood Pure Kush aka Topanga Canyon Kush. Do you happen to know what male he used initially?


----------



## greencropper (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 31, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Thanks for the info. That’s actually super intriguing. I’ve heard nothing but good things about LA Pure Kush aka Hollywood Pure Kush aka Topanga Canyon Kush. Do you happen to know what male he used initially?


Nah i just really went digging for the info i want a pack and i wanted them to see i found the info on ig


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Apr 1, 2018)

silverhazefiend said:


> The la pure kush ia a bx4 male .. says hazeman


cool, i wonder what he used for the bx. that's a tidbit worth knowing. especially since he can't have but so much time to work each into a stable seed form. thx. for the info most def


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Apr 1, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Why so much hate?? There à lot of strain going by the name of sour grape like one i smoked ( sour diesel x grape ape) ,
> 
> hazeman is one of the few like ggg To have thé original GS from jojorizo
> 
> ...


1st. don't assume Hate. i just want to know as much as i can to make better decisions. 
no need to hype hazeman to me or who has GS, as quite a few folks have GS now. not the rarity she used to be a few years ago, but i'm guessing you know this/maybe not idk you. 

other strains going by the name sour grape was never an issue. i have told folks who named their strain they created that their was already a strain sour grapes. this dude had no idea of that. how he came up with the name made sense just like the one you mentioned. but like i said it's not germane to what i focused on in my post dribble. 

thx for letting me know that those two people don;t give a fuck about or at least you don't.
how that helpd in anyway i don't know. i don't think u would o well in court constantly bringing up irrelevant info while on the stand though. ijs hint hint lol. yes, the wake and bake is on too. GG#1 

i never hyped GGG gear, maybe you were squinting so hard from weed that you could see what i wrote. btw just for the record. don't tell me what to so or say, I'm grown. ijs

you mind translating what this means "healthy and good mind people in front... crooked as riot and swerve in thé back" i have always been under the impression that riot, key,and swerve were all dicey as fuck and often lied about genetics. i thought swerve and keyplay were the same person. after doing a little background investigation a few years ago. surely could be wrong though. I'm all ears if u have the consensus of truth on those two.

You didn't really help much with your post. maybe next time that will change. we can only hope so.


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 1, 2018)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> crooked as riot and swerve in thé back" i have always been under the impression that riot, key,and swerve were all dicey as fuck and often lied about genetics. i thought swerve and keyplay were the same person. after doing a little background investigation a few years ago. surely could be wrong though. I'm all ears if u have the consensus of truth on those two.


I have not seen or heard anything about Matt Riot lying about genetics. Does he rub some people the wrong way, sure he does. He can come off as abrasive I guess but I have a lot of friends like that. I think he just tells it like it is and doesn't candy coat it. The guy has been good friends with a lot of people I have a lot of respect for - for years so that's a tell tale sign about who he is as a person. He just calls out the liars, scammers and rip off artists and doesn't hold back. Ask him about his genetics and he doesn't hesitate to tell you exactly where it came from, who first bred it if he has that info and so on. He's pretty dang transparent.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 1, 2018)

silverhazefiend said:


> The la pure kush ia a bx4 male .. says hazeman


This is why I never even bothered to question where he got a male of a clone only, because logic would lead one to assume he back crossed 3 or 4 generations with a strain close to the clone only.

It really isn't that hard to do, just takes time.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 1, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Ndnguy had no problems with crosses using his line. He didn’t want the pure line to be sold.


But hazeman isn't selling pure 88hp seeing as that is a clone. Hazeman had to backcross with a different plant to get that Y chromosome and so it is no longer "pure" clone or line so what is your gripe?


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Apr 1, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> I have not seen or heard anything about Matt Riot lying about genetics. Does he rub some people the wrong way, sure he does. He can come off as abrasive I guess but I have a lot of friends like that. I think he just tells it like it is and doesn't candy coat it. The guy has been good friends with a lot of people I have a lot of respect for - for years so that's a tell tale sign about who he is as a person. He just calls out the liars, scammers and rip off artists and doesn't hold back. Ask him about his genetics and he doesn't hesitate to tell you exactly where it came from, who first bred it if he has that info and so on. He's pretty dang transparent.


see after all these years i have never heard of mathew riot having a good character or integrity as his known reputation. this is the first time. lol ijs 
like i like to tell folks. people have many facets about themselves. they pick what they choose to show us and we often don't get to see the rest/all with most/certain people. i'm open and honest as hell but i don't show all my facets either to be frank. 

though i routinely piss people off and usually gleefully lol because i like to mix wit/humor together. all who really know me will always say i'm honest even if that means i'm honest about them. which in many cases i am then an ass hole lol. yes, a meme of george carlin appeared on facebook. talked about how people respected his candor telling of truth/ perspectives or whatever. 

when we don't know someone and all we get is bits and pieces of info. all we can do is weight the info. if it's all bad or mainly bad we note that as well as good or mostly good. I don't see friends of pot personalities usually talk bad abut them. once in a blue moon they will say he/she is an asshole. but when the rep is unsavory and that's the consensus for years from various parties; us strangers who don't know them can't help but think not everybody is lying about the unsavory types. friends/comrades taking up for them won't pull much weight and i'm sure u feel the same way with folks you don't know. ijs


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Apr 1, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> This is why I never even bothered to question where he got a male of a clone only, because logic would lead one to assume he back crossed 3 or 4 generations with a strain close to the clone only.
> 
> It really isn't that hard to do, just takes time.


wtf , your logic isn't logical. you say this is why... but it's based on a quote that says a backcross. which as u state would have to be a different male as we all know.
so stay with me cause here's the rub that you pretend not to get. 
he didn't list his shit as a bx backcross like folks do when that's what they do and want to let their customers know. he listed it like he femmed the cut and then said they were regular seed.

back to your fuzzy logic. you nor any of us can assume jack shit about what these dudes actually do to make what they sell. some are transparent, some are semi transparent, some don't say at all and some say but lie through their teeth on the regular. after time passes folks who didn't know shit from the beginning or when the sht was fresh don't have a clue as to the shady nature or trustworthy nature of many of these so called breeders.

just in the last 2 days i saw where Supposedly BOG was a liar back in the day point blank.
and of all the strains this was mentioned in connection with it was his infamous sour bubble.
I paid attention because I sour bubble in remake form as well as direct from bog. i have had plans for it for a decade since mole said it was a great plant to work with... imagine my eyes and ears when the story that is apparently old and true hit my cranium. i was like wtf are u kidding me. So do i now say fuck SB because of an old story that seems to be true and very likely is. no, because SB has seemed to proven itself even if the stated/claimed origin is not the truth. Prior to this story i have never heard a bad word spoken about BOG. 
"THIS IS THE LIFE WE CHOSE" SMDH LOL


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 1, 2018)

^ Who gives a funk bro, lol. Seriously nobody coming to this thread gives a shit about your opinions about anything. lmao


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 1, 2018)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> wtf , your logic isn't logical. you say this is why... but it's based on a quote that says a backcross. which as u state would have to be a different male as we all know.
> so stay with me cause here's the rub that you pretend not to get.
> he didn't list his shit as a bx backcross like folks do when that's what they do and want to let their customers know. he listed it like he femmed the cut and then said they were regular seed.
> 
> ...


Dude get a life bruh. 

I can assume what ever the hell I want and I do. All I know is I posted up pictures of weed that I grew from hazeman. It is just as his descriptions said.

What have you done here? Cry and just blurt out the most incomprehensible long ass winded ramblings.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 1, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> But hazeman isn't selling pure 88hp seeing as that is a clone. Hazeman had to backcross with a different plant to get that Y chromosome and so it is no longer "pure" clone or line so what is your gripe?


You’ve got a lot of wrong info.

The 88g13HP is an inbred line worked by NDNguy. He’s the one who gave out the seeds and didn’t want anyone to profit from it. Hazeman just got a hold of some seeds and F2ed them.

Also, the HP in 88g13HP wasn’t a clone only, it comes from Sensi Seeds stock. They crossed it to the clone only G13. NDNguy then worked the line over multiple generations. 88g13HP IS the pure line that wasn’t supposed to be sold for profit.

You can argue whether or not what Hazeman is doing is ethical or not, but by selling the seeds he’s going directly against the intentions of the person who spent years working the line and chose to give it away.


----------



## torontoke (Apr 1, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> You’ve got a lot of wrong info.
> 
> The 88g13HP is an inbred line worked by NDNguy. He’s the one who gave out the seeds and didn’t want anyone to profit from it. Hazeman just got a hold of some seeds and F2ed them.
> 
> ...


Well if he was legit giving it away then wouldn’t people be running those freebies instead of buying hazemans gear?
I have no dog in this fight btw just giving a different perspective.
But all this talk of ethics is a bit unfair.
If no one made more seeds or crosses then all the work would be for nothing.
To many of the best strains have been lost and I’m glad that these g13hp are available to everyone not just a small group of hoarders


----------



## greencropper (Apr 1, 2018)

i think thenotsoesoteric has the feel of this thread in that most are not interested in the ins & outs or the intrigue of what maybe/could be...one gets the notion there are some personal axes being ground here, possibly for a genuine reason, but again thats not in the interest of real growers, what matters in general is...are Hazemans strains worth growing? from what ive seen the overwhelming majority support his strains, the only true way to prove if his gear is ok or not is to just grow it out then give an honest report back to the growing community...isnt that what RIU was invented for in the first place?


----------



## sourgummy (Apr 1, 2018)

What are everyone's favorite hazeman strains he has? I was looking at getting his strawberry diesel x aloha ww. I hear y'all talking about his 88 g13 hp so I am guessing that is very good too? So far lemon stomper is a favorite of mine just looking at it. White grapes will go into flower in a month or so assuming I have a female. I want to buy some more of his.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 1, 2018)

torontoke said:


> Well if he was legit giving it away then wouldn’t people be running those freebies instead of buying hazemans gear?
> I have no dog in this fight btw just giving a different perspective.
> But all this talk of ethics is a bit unfair.
> If no one made more seeds or crosses then all the work would be for nothing.
> To many of the best strains have been lost and I’m glad that these g13hp are available to everyone not just a small group of hoarders


His intentions weren’t to hoard it. He didn’t want people to profit off of it, he wanted the line just given away.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 1, 2018)

greencropper said:


> i think thenotsoesoteric has the feel of this thread in that most are not interested in the ins & outs or the intrigue of what maybe/could be...one gets the notion there are some personal axes being ground here, possibly for a genuine reason, but again thats not in the interest of real growers, what matters in general is...are Hazemans strains worth growing? from what ive seen the overwhelming majority support his strains, the only true way to prove if his gear is ok or not is to just grow it out then give an honest report back to the growing community...isnt that what RIU was invented for in the first place?


Ok. So some people don’t care about the genetics behind his strains. That’s fine. You do you. 

But many of do care because it’s important. There’s so much misinformation, and incorrectly labeled cuts and crosses that sometimes it’s tough to truly verify people have what they think they have. Many of the top breeders I admire today work diligently to verify and preserve older genetics. Hazeman labels a backcross LA Pure Kush. Cali Conn has a Chem 91 skva strain which might not even have Chem 91 in it. Some people don’t care they just want fire. That’s fine, but coming from the preservation side of things, it’s important.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 1, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Ok. So some people don’t care about the genetics behind his strains. That’s fine. You do you.
> 
> But many of do care because it’s important. There’s so much misinformation, and incorrectly labeled cuts and crosses that sometimes it’s tough to truly verify people have what they think they have. Many of the top breeders I admire today work diligently to verify and preserve older genetics. Hazeman labels a backcross LA Pure Kush. Cali Conn has a Chem 91 skva strain which might not even have Chem 91 in it. Some people don’t care they just want fire. That’s fine, but coming from the preservation side of things, it’s important.


ummm to a certain point i care, but we never really know what is the real truth anyway regarding a strain as its entirely on the shoulders of the breeder what info is released whether its true or otherwise...yourself & cold bulldog are welcome to start a new thread possibly titled 'Hazeman Seeds(for those who really care about the finer details)'...because i think you're on the wrong thread if you think most here do?


----------



## genuity (Apr 1, 2018)

Oh to be a breeder.....


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 1, 2018)

genuity said:


> Oh to be a breeder.....


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 1, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Ok. So some people don’t care about the genetics behind his strains. That’s fine. You do you.
> 
> But many of do care because it’s important. There’s so much misinformation, and incorrectly labeled cuts and crosses that sometimes it’s tough to truly verify people have what they think they have. Many of the top breeders I admire today work diligently to verify and preserve older genetics. *Hazeman labels a backcross LA Pure Kush. Cali Conn has a Chem 91 skva strain which might not even have Chem 91 in it.* Some people don’t care they just want fire. That’s fine, but coming from the preservation side of things, it’s important.


What does one have to do with the other? If Hazeman back crosses La Pure 4 times and then took that male and bred it to La Pure, it's freaking LA Pure in seed form. It's no different than Pro. P of Dynasty's Blue Magoo. You sound to me like someone in the industry smurfing under this screen name. I'm not sure what you're talking about with this preservation crap. Hazeman has spent a lot of time keeping and preserving old strains. Who else has Deep Chunk, Blowfish, Black Russian, '88g13/HP, Strawberry Cough and so on???


----------



## torontoke (Apr 1, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> His intentions weren’t to hoard it. He didn’t want people to profit off of it, he wanted the line just given away.


Please point me to the list to sign up for some of the intended freebies.
Not available anymore is my guess so perhaps this method of preservation clearly doesn’t work.
I agree 100% about preserving and keeping quality stuff around but I think it’s crazy for anyone to think that they can control what happens to a plant after they’ve given seeds away. Credit to the “breeder” should be more then enough


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 1, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> You’ve got a lot of wrong info.
> 
> The 88g13HP is an inbred line worked by NDNguy. He’s the one who gave out the seeds and didn’t want anyone to profit from it. Hazeman just got a hold of some seeds and F2ed them.
> 
> ...


You're right, I was thinking it was a clone but now I read your comment I do remember reading something about this years ago. I get what you're saying now and it is kind of shitty if Hazeman has or had any respect for the original breeder.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 1, 2018)

genuity said:


> Oh to be a breeder.....


absolutely, ive never claimed to be anything other than a pollen chucker(which is actually the first step in breeding i guess?) lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 1, 2018)

torontoke said:


> Please point me to the list to sign up for some of the intended freebies.
> Not available anymore is my guess so perhaps this method of preservation clearly doesn’t work.
> I agree 100% about preserving and keeping quality stuff around but I think it’s crazy for anyone to think that they can control what happens to a plant after they’ve given seeds away. Credit to the “breeder” should be more then enough


I agree. There has to be incentive for someone to keep a line in pure seed form and just giving away seeds isn't really that incentive.


----------



## torontoke (Apr 1, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I agree. There has to be incentive for someone to keep a line in pure seed form and just giving away seeds isn't really that incentive.


I can’t understand why so many people seem so offended by someone else trying to earn a living. 
The narrative reads as tho ndnguy toiled away in a sweat shop of a lab creating a pure utopian og for the people. And was taken advantage of by the man.
Much more dramatic then the truth that he bought a pack of another breeders gear found a good pheno and decided to share it. Shouldn’t the og breeder be as upset or moreso ?

If people are gonna start trying to own exclusivity of shit where do they draw the line or starting point?
The entire topic seems to go against the supposed intended ideal imo

Just my two cents 
I only want good meds not soap opera dramatics I’ll leave that to those in the “know”


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 1, 2018)

torontoke said:


> I can’t understand why so many people seem so offended by someone else trying to earn a living.
> The narrative reads as tho ndnguy toiled away in a sweat shop of a lab creating a pure utopian og for the people. And was taken advantage of by the man.
> Much more dramatic then the truth that he bought a pack of another breeders gear found a good pheno and decided to share it. Shouldn’t the og breeder be as upset or moreso ?
> 
> ...


Well said


----------



## genuity (Apr 1, 2018)

torontoke said:


> I can’t understand why so many people seem so offended by someone else trying to earn a living.
> The narrative reads as tho ndnguy toiled away in a sweat shop of a lab creating a pure utopian og for the people. And was taken advantage of by the man.
> Much more dramatic then the truth that he bought a pack of another breeders gear found a good pheno and decided to share it. Shouldn’t the og breeder be as upset or moreso ?
> 
> ...


Soap opera sells.... & most humans love to pick sides.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Apr 1, 2018)

This topic has been online for years .. im not sure how one part goes but i believe ndn gave mota rebel the seeds for repro and mota selected the sativa side and gave them away as freebies i also rememeber reading hazeman selected more to the indica side .. theres a thread on it on thc or somewhere its really a long story 

Also there was THH (aka hawaiian) whos a a really good dude btw who also had the Molokai frost he asked not to be sold and given away .. i think hazeman did some selections and crosses it to his bluegod male and released that .. but i think for a limited time he sold pure frost .. which sparked a debate on ic on ethics i dont think he sells it pure .. 

Its hard for ndn to get the g13 to everybody who wants to grow it so i can see the problem with people wanting it and it not being available to get it so as a consumer a 25 dollar option would be ya next bet .. not knowing either party or the story behind it most people would careless its a crazy situatuon


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Apr 2, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Dude get a life bruh.
> 
> I can assume what ever the hell I want and I do. All I know is I posted up pictures of weed that I grew from hazeman. It is just as his descriptions said.
> 
> What have you done here? Cry and just blurt out the most incomprehensible long ass winded ramblings.


i ask about what i'm interested in. ii try to get feedback to help with what i am interested in. I DON'T CARE IF YOU Or others aren't sharing my interest. do you post soley to have others ride your jock or jump on a bandwagon your started on a topic. i don't think so. so don't act like i need to do that you jack ass. ur not even a legit jack ass based on your comments to me. stfu!

if u have a problem with me voicing my opinion yet can say what you want to. then don't say shit about what i comment on. it's that simple. what have i done here. stfu with that bull shit. i don't need a fucking resume here to say what i want about whatever i want. gtfo with your weak ass questions. u don;t have to read shit i post. ignore it dude. i'm not making you read shit you don't want too. grow the fuck up or stfu or both.


----------



## sourgummy (Apr 2, 2018)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> i ask about what i'm interested in. ii try to get feedback to help with what i am interested in. I DON'T CARE IF YOU Or others aren't sharing my interest. do you post soley to have others ride your jock or jump on a bandwagon your started on a topic. i don't think so. so don't act like i need to do that you jack ass. ur not even a legit jack ass based on your comments to me. stfu!
> 
> if u have a problem with me voicing my opinion yet can say what you want to. then don't say shit about what i comment on. it's that simple. what have i done here. stfu with that bull shit. i don't need a fucking resume here to say what i want about whatever i want. gtfo with your weak ass questions. u don;t have to read shit i post. ignore it dude. i'm not making you read shit you don't want too. grow the fuck up or stfu or both.


my advice is to start your own thread discussing his ethics. Yes you have the right to talk about what you desire, but please don't clog up this thread with that stuff that is not really factual. It could be, but there is no way to be totally certain. This thread is hopefully to be about hazeman's gear and how it grows, etc. I don't believe the intention was to discuss his ethics. Or you would be best to just continue asking your questions and forget the ill-posts. One way to know you have matured over lots of people is when you realize not every situation requires a reaction. That last sentence would serve so many people well, it does me.


----------



## Anothermeduser (Apr 2, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> my advice is to start your own thread discussing his ethics. Yes you have the right to talk about what you desire, but please don't clog up this thread with that stuff that is not really factual. It could be, but there is no way to be totally certain. This thread is hopefully to be about hazeman's gear and how it grows, etc. I don't believe the intention was to discuss his ethics. Or you would be best to just continue asking your questions and forget the ill-posts. One way to know you have matured over lots of people is when you realize not every situation requires a reaction. That last sentence would serve so many people well, it does me.


Well said...... i am curious as to the capabilities to the genetics available, dont give a shit of the politics, bulldog ahould start a thread as i have to skip his input anyway here as i dont care for opinions as such based on drama or opinion, take that shit to political secton.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 2, 2018)

If guys don't want their genetics out to the public, then why would they give them to a breeder, regardless of instructions!!??!!
Duh!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 2, 2018)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> i ask about what i'm interested in. ii try to get feedback to help with what i am interested in. I DON'T CARE IF YOU Or others aren't sharing my interest. do you post soley to have others ride your jock or jump on a bandwagon your started on a topic. i don't think so. so don't act like i need to do that you jack ass. ur not even a legit jack ass based on your comments to me. stfu!
> 
> if u have a problem with me voicing my opinion yet can say what you want to. then don't say shit about what i comment on. it's that simple. what have i done here. stfu with that bull shit. i don't need a fucking resume here to say what i want about whatever i want. gtfo with your weak ass questions. u don;t have to read shit i post. ignore it dude. i'm not making you read shit you don't want too. grow the fuck up or stfu or both.


Nobody cares bruh. And no one reads your long ass stupid post.


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 2, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> What are everyone's favorite hazeman strains he has? I was looking at getting his strawberry diesel x aloha ww. I hear y'all talking about his 88 g13 hp so I am guessing that is very good too? So far lemon stomper is a favorite of mine just looking at it. White grapes will go into flower in a month or so assuming I have a female. I want to buy some more of his.


Lemon stomper was very good


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 2, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> What are everyone's favorite hazeman strains he has? I was looking at getting his strawberry diesel x aloha ww. I hear y'all talking about his 88 g13 hp so I am guessing that is very good too? So far lemon stomper is a favorite of mine just looking at it. White grapes will go into flower in a month or so assuming I have a female. I want to buy some more of his.


I just chopped down my first run of hazeman's gear, grapes 13. I'm happy with the strain so far. Germinated 5, all 5 popped, 4/5 females, all 4 phenos have grapeish smells with one being straight sour grape soda goodness. 

3 out of the 4 have a hashplant growth pattern, single cola indica with little energy in side growth, but the grape soda responds good to topping. 

I'll probably run the grape soda, or my other keeper which has a more subtle grape/berry smell but heavier resin and tighter buds, for a while. 

I have Hazeman's beans of strawberry cough that I'll run eventually, this one I don't have the highest hopes for but said fuck it I'll cross it to one of my grapes if flavor is lacking, lol.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 2, 2018)

looks like the Grapes 13 fitted the bill! why do you think the Strawb Cough maybe lacking somehow?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 2, 2018)

greencropper said:


> looks like the Grapes 13 fitted the bill! why do you think the Strawb Cough maybe lacking somehow?


Lacking my expectations. I just don't think I'll find anything like the clone only but I'm still kind of hoping I will.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Apr 2, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> my advice is to start your own thread discussing his ethics. Yes you have the right to talk about what you desire, but please don't clog up this thread with that stuff that is not really factual. It could be, but there is no way to be totally certain. This thread is hopefully to be about hazeman's gear and how it grows, etc. I don't believe the intention was to discuss his ethics. Or you would be best to just continue asking your questions and forget the ill-posts. One way to know you have matured over lots of people is when you realize not every situation requires a reaction. That last sentence would serve so many people well, it does me.


u have it wrong. i wanted to know what he was actually selling. his ethics were a side issue that just came along for the ride. i was not the only person to address that at all because many besides me did so. did you send them a nice message/advice like you did me. nope u sure didn't. enuff said. i was interested in buying his gear. it's that simple. and when i looked at how it was described it was a yellow flag that made me ask about his gear in this thread. i think that was appropriate to do. peace

matter of fact as i think about the post's made to me personally there is a clear air of a double standard here. i guess the new guy doesn't get respect for doing or saying the same type of shit established members do. Yet, some established members act and posted in a practical way like i did. i don't like swimming up stream with people or sites i don't need to be on.
so, with that said i'm out. fuck the small minded sheeple here. As for the rest of the good folks here i wish you all well. no, i'm not sensitive and i have a thick skin too. with that said i have evolved enough to know what shit is worth it and what shit is not. this site is not worth it and it's that simple.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 2, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Lacking my expectations. I just don't think I'll find anything like the clone only but I'm still kind of hoping I will.


hopefully you will be surprised with it, i was gonna chuck my Strawb Coughs with something but seemed to have forgot what it was now? need to dig into those notes again lol, not sure when i will be growing that one out, next for me will be Monkey Balls to be hit with some Purple Urkle pollen, next yr or after


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 2, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I'm getting ready to make another seed order. Today for the 4th of July specials. I'm gonna get a pack of hazemans headcandy, and a pack of comet kush.


did you ever grow the comet kush?


----------



## sourgummy (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks for the input on your favorite/experience with his strains. I would definitely recommend the Lemon stomper as others have too. Its my first experience with hazeman's. So i have a pheno hunt going on and nearing the end. The lemon stomper has almost all fallen over I believe due to heavy deficiency. It has really tiny buds, but the frost and smell are top notch for sure. Poster worthy with its frosty look. The smell is pretty unique. With the deficiency it really surprises me the trichome coverage is so good.


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 2, 2018)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> u have it wrong. i wanted to know what he was actually selling. his ethics were a side issue that just came along for the ride. i was not the only person to address that at all because many besides me did so. did you send them a nice message/advice like you did me. nope u sure didn't. enuff said. i was interested in buying his gear. it's that simple. and when i looked at how it was described it was a yellow flag that made me ask about his gear in this thread. i think that was appropriate to do. peace
> 
> matter of fact as i think about the post's made to me personally there is a clear air of a double standard here. i guess the new guy doesn't get respect for doing or saying the same type of shit established members do. Yet, some established members act and posted in a practical way like i did. i don't like swimming up stream with people or sites i don't need to be on.
> so, with that said i'm out. fuck the small minded sheeple here. As for the rest of the good folks here i wish you all well. no, i'm not sensitive and i have a thick skin too. with that said i have evolved enough to know what shit is worth it and what shit is not. this site is not worth it and it's that simple.


Well I don't like people feeling unwanted. I think people just get tired of negative folks that have not grown a breeders gear but try to discredit it just because they heard another breeder with an agenda talking crap "not talking about you per say". Hazeman has a lot of breeders butt hurt because he's good, he puts out fire and he does it at an awesome price. His $40-$50 packs shame a lot of guys $100-$300 dollar packs. That hurts feelings.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 2, 2018)

This thread needs more pictures and less crying. I'd love to see some of those stomper crosses.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 2, 2018)

hoping to give those Monkey Balls a bit of a slap of Purple Urkle pollen for some Purple Monkey Balls outcome!


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 2, 2018)

greencropper said:


> hoping to give those Monkey Balls a bit of a slap of Purple Urkle pollen for some Purple Monkey Balls outcome!
> View attachment 4115965
> View attachment 4115966


Wish I had some pure Purple Urkle. That will be a nice cross.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 2, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> did you ever grow the comet kush?


Not yet. It's in the vault still.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 2, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Wish I had some pure Purple Urkle. That will be a nice cross.


planning on using the Pirates Emerald Triangle Purple Urkle x Chitral + Buckeye Purple as studs


----------



## kona gold (Apr 2, 2018)

greencropper said:


> hoping to give those Monkey Balls a bit of a slap of Purple Urkle pollen for some Purple Monkey Balls outcome!
> View attachment 4115965
> View attachment 4115966


So funny how we just combine strain names into a new name of the two.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 2, 2018)

greencropper said:


> hoping to give those Monkey Balls a bit of a slap of Purple Urkle pollen for some Purple Monkey Balls outcome!
> View attachment 4115965
> View attachment 4115966


So what's the smells and flavors of that one??


----------



## greencropper (Apr 2, 2018)

kona gold said:


> So what's the smells and flavors of that one??


ive not ventured there yet, but looking forward to it!


----------



## greencropper (Apr 2, 2018)

kona gold said:


> So funny how we just combine strain names into a new name of the two.


 saw that Purple Monkey Balls about 1 yr ago online somewhere, looked real nice but i cant find that original batch of pics i saw anywhere, there were delicio!


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 3, 2018)

greencropper said:


> saw that Purple Monkey Balls about 1 yr ago online somewhere, looked real nice but i cant find that original batch of pics i saw anywhere, there were delicio!


Snow High Seeds has Purple Monkey Balls. I wouldn't mind buying a pack and working the line to try and get to the cherry ak-47 genetics. Cabin Fever Seeds has quite a few hybrids using Purple Monkey Balls as well.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 3, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Snow High Seeds has Purple Monkey Balls. I wouldn't mind buying a pack and working the line to try and get to the cherry ak-47 genetics. Cabin Fever Seeds has quite a few hybrids using Purple Monkey Balls as well.


sounds worth a shot for sure, Hazeman has Purple Monkey Balls x Stardawg in his email menu too, but i want to try to make my own PMB


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 3, 2018)

greencropper said:


> sounds worth a shot for sure, Hazeman has Purple Monkey Balls x Stardawg in his email menu too, but i want to try to make my own PMB


Yeah I think it's a little strange that Snow High has a Purple Monkey Balls strain but it has nothing to do with Deep Chunk's Monkey Balls pheno. I'd think a more accurate Purple Monkey Balls would be along the lines of what you're wanting to do.


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 3, 2018)

Has anyone grown HeadChez? I asked Hazeman what a must have strain of his was and that's the one he said is a must have so I grabbed it. Anyone that has seen his email menu knows how many strains he has available - it's almost overwhelming lol. Reading the info on headChez it sounds good but haven't seen any grows or reports on it. Anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## greencropper (Apr 3, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Yeah I think it's a little strange that Snow High has a Purple Monkey Balls strain but it has nothing to do with Deep Chunk's Monkey Balls pheno. I'd think a more accurate Purple Monkey Balls would be along the lines of what you're wanting to do.


i see Snowhighs PMB is Sputnik 1.0 x Acapulco Gold x C99, very different from Hazemans, i wonder whose came first? or even if Hazemans is Deep Chunk x Purple Urkle? plot thickens lol, whatever there's that many strains out there exploding exponentially into the scene no one can keep up?


----------



## greencropper (Apr 3, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Has anyone grown HeadChez? I asked Hazeman what a must have strain of his was and that's the one he said is a must have so I grabbed it. Anyone that has seen his email menu knows how many strains he has available - it's almost overwhelming lol. Reading the info on headChez it sounds good but haven't seen any grows or reports on it. Anyone have any experience with it?


i dont know about that HeadChez but if he used that original Big Buddha UK Cheese in the combo its a knee trembler....still got a chuck with that in it, the stuff is too profound for many hehehe


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 3, 2018)

i want the Cheese BX1 ((UK Cheese x Aloha White Widow) x UK Cheese), but its sold out


----------



## greencropper (Apr 3, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i want the Cheese BX1 ((UK Cheese x Aloha White Widow) x UK Cheese), but its sold out


yes me too, had my eye on it for awhile but its gone for now, hope Hazeman brings it back!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 3, 2018)

greencropper said:


> yes me too, had my eye on it for awhile but its gone for now, hope Hazeman brings it back!


just asked dc seed exchange in DCSE thread if he knew when it would be back?


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 3, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> just asked dc seed exchange in DCSE thread if he knew when it would be back?


I think I'll grab a pack when it's back in stock as well. Have you emailed Hazeman and asked if he had it in stock? I don't see it listed in his "On The Market" list.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 3, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> I think I'll grab a pack when it's back in stock as well. Have you emailed Hazeman and asked if he had it in stock? I don't see it listed in his "On The Market" list.


i have not. tell me more about the "on the market" list please


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 3, 2018)

just found some stuff on IG


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 3, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i have not. tell me more about the "on the market" list please


Oh when you email him he will send his menu. He has a ton of strains and they are all organized by the main male or crosses at the top and everything they are crossed to under that. It's a long list and it includes misc. strains and also the strains he offers on the market like what you see at DCSE. What you see at DCSE isn't even a fraction of what all he has to offer lol.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 3, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Oh when you email him he will send his menu. He has a ton of strains and they are all organized by the main male or crosses at the top and everything they are crossed to under that. It's a long list and it includes misc. strains and also the strains he offers on the market like what you see at DCSE. What you see at DCSE isn't even a fraction of what all he has to offer lol.


i see that

he around 200 strains listed on instagram. and categorized by the male. very nice list indeed, but no Cheese BX1

lots of other stuff i want now too. and cheaper to but direct, much cheaper.

thanks


----------



## greencropper (Apr 3, 2018)

Got no idea about what these Tuna are about? hoping someone is feeling like an adventure!

Tuna (Black Tuna)

Chemd x grape stomper x aloha white widow x tuna

Yumbolt x tuna

Fat purple x tuna

Bubba kush x tuna

Tuna x tuna

Girl scout cookies x tuna

K9og kush/aloha white widow x tuna

Blue dream x tuna

Grape stomper x tuna

purple bubble gum x tuna

Mikado x tuna

Chemd x tuna

Headband x tuna

Kodiak gold x tuna


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 4, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i see that
> 
> he around 200 strains listed on instagram. and categorized by the male. very nice list indeed, but no Cheese BX1
> 
> ...


If you're looking at his strain list on IG, you're probably on his old page. That list probably isn't current and the prices aren't either. His IG account is now Infinity Genetics. His packs are $40 a pack when buying direct with free shipping. So $5 more than the old $25 a pack plus $10 shipping. Just an FYI.


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 4, 2018)

greencropper said:


> Got no idea about what these Tuna are about? hoping someone is feeling like an adventure!
> 
> Tuna (Black Tuna)
> 
> ...


I plan to pick up his Black Tuna which is the Tuna x Tuna. I do have a pack of his Tuna Kush from Reeferman I believe that's supposed to be very, very good.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Apr 4, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Well I don't like people feeling unwanted. I think people just get tired of negative folks that have not grown a breeders gear but try to discredit it just because they heard another breeder with an agenda talking crap "not talking about you per say". Hazeman has a lot of breeders butt hurt because he's good, he puts out fire and he does it at an awesome price. His $40-$50 packs shame a lot of guys $100-$300 dollar packs. That hurts feelings.


dude it's weird because when someone seems to address me i'm being accused of something i didn't do. no where have i posted to try and discredit anyone. i asked questions i wanted answers too based on hazeman's descriptions and also based on basic things i know has to happen to make regular seed. It's certainly not my fault how he chose to describe his gear and isn't that transparent about sharing the background makeup of his gear.

then all those who like a dudes gear seem to think they either need to hype it/defend it or just say what their experience is with it. only their experience with it matters. defending it or hyping it doesn't help anyone at least not me. i was told to go to thc farmer to check all the gear folks grow there. so far i haven't found a lot but intend to look deeper. i do pretty good research to find out info via google and my search parameters. I'm all about getting the best info i can and nothing more. 

you make a post and complete strangers act like they have the right and duty to misinterpret the post in a way that doesn't align with what I OR OTHER POSTERS EVEN WROTE . 
They go the fuck off on tangential issues never raised by the OP and answer question never asked like they matter and in most cases they don't. yet, do not address the simple question asked. hell if you can't answer a simple question that person should stfu. imho

then when the shit spins out of control the num nuz try to blame it on someone like me instead of their buddies and comrades that spins the who idea/topic. FYI, been there and done that and it's online SOP by grown men who act like kids who can't even focus on 1 topic at a time lol. Pot sites are not the only ones where this is pandemic. doesn't make it right or cool at all. 

i think that sums up all the nonsense that was pointed at me. nuff said


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 4, 2018)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> dude it's weird because when someone seems to address me i'm being accused of something i didn't do. no where have i posted to try and discredit anyone. i asked questions i wanted answers too based on hazeman's descriptions and also based on basic things i know has to happen to make regular seed. It's certainly not my fault how he chose to describe his gear and isn't that transparent about sharing the background makeup of his gear.
> 
> then all those who like a dudes gear seem to think they either need to hype it/defend it or just say what their experience is with it. only their experience with it matters. defending it or hyping it doesn't help anyone at least not me. i was told to go to thc farmer to check all the gear folks grow there. so far i haven't found a lot but intend to look deeper. i do pretty good research to find out info via google and my search parameters. I'm all about getting the best info i can and nothing more.
> 
> ...


I can respect that. It is true that a lot of breeders don't put enough info on their strains. It drives me crazy but I find that Hazeman does a better job than a lot out there trying to give details. I refuse to buy anything from OregonElite because of how ridiculous they are with their strains they carry for people. Lot's of hyped "elite" strains and most don't even tell you parents much less any other info. I like DCSE because every strain has a decent bit of info at least. If you want to sell people your stuff, you better make the time to describe it properly IMHO.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 4, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> If you're looking at his strain list on IG, you're probably on his old page. That list probably isn't current and the prices aren't either. His IG account is now Infinity Genetics. His packs are $40 a pack when buying direct with free shipping. So $5 more than the old $25 a pack plus $10 shipping. Just an FYI.


thanks man, looking at old page for sure...


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Apr 4, 2018)

greencropper said:


> i see Snowhighs PMB is Sputnik 1.0 x Acapulco Gold x C99, very different from Hazemans, i wonder whose came first? or even if Hazemans is Deep Chunk x Purple Urkle? plot thickens lol, whatever there's that many strains out there exploding exponentially into the scene no one can keep up?


Hazeman's Purple Monkey Balls is Snowhigh's not to be confused with Monkey Balls (Deep Chunk) I actually spoke to him about that strain .I've been testing for him for about a year now and now his official tester (basically because I'm the only one who actually grew the shit out and posted on IG @cool_cannabis ). Any ways he sent me a pack labeled Gold 7 x Durban and he told me the Gold 7 was a particular cut of SnowHighs PMB and the Gold referred to the Acapulco Gold leaning pheno of PMB. Unfortunately the ones I popped were all male but they had an incredibly sweet tropical fruit smell in veg with great structure. They also showed sex very early which makes sense as the PMB is supposedly very fast strain as is the Durban

I'm actually in the process of getting some pics together for him of my most recent runs . So far I've finished the King Kong Poison , Mikado x Headchez , U.K. Cheese x Headchez , Headband X Headchez, Blue Cheese x Headchez and g13 x astro kush . The headchez male he is using produces some incredible plants. They were all fantastic . Its tough to pick a favorite but the blueberry terps from both the Blue Cheese and the UK Cheese lines are to die for. The UK Cheese takes the cake on yield though. I had a large yieldng purple Mikado as well that was really fantastic. Hazeman found his Mikado in old Federation stock 15 years ago and told me it is a great breeder.

Currently I'm at about 6 weeks of flower on Buckeye Purple x Durban , Headband x Durban and Chem D x Durban. The Durban line from what I can tell is also very solid . Vigorous compact plants with dense buds and heavy resin. I found two resin males in a ten pack of GG4 x Durban.

Next up is the Hindu Kush line.

I attached several photos of the Headchez crosses


----------



## greencropper (Apr 4, 2018)

ScaryHarry45 said:


> Hazeman's Purple Monkey Balls is Snowhigh's not to be confused with Monkey Balls (Deep Chunk) I actually spoke to him about that strain .I've been testing for him for about a year now and now his official tester (basically because I'm the only one who actually grew the shit out and posted on IG @cool_cannabis ). Any ways he sent me a pack labeled Gold 7 x Durban and he told me the Gold 7 was a particular cut of SnowHighs PMB and the Gold referred to the Acapulco Gold leaning pheno of PMB. Unfortunately the ones I popped were all male but they had an incredibly sweet tropical fruit smell in veg with great structure. They also showed sex very early which makes sense as the PMB is supposedly very fast strain as is the Durban
> 
> I'm actually in the process of getting some pics together for him of my most recent runs . So far I've finished the King Kong Poison , Mikado x Headchez , U.K. Cheese x Headchez , Headband X Headchez, Blue Cheese x Headchez and g13 x astro kush . The headchez male he is using produces some incredible plants. They were all fantastic . Its tough to pick a favorite but the blueberry terps from both the Blue Cheese and the UK Cheese lines are to die for. The UK Cheese takes the cake on yield though. I had a large yieldng purple Mikado as well that was really fantastic. Hazeman found his Mikado in old Federation stock 15 years ago and told me it is a great breeder.
> 
> ...


awesome news man! glad you found the thread here & looking forward to seeing your progress!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 4, 2018)

ScaryHarry45 said:


> Hazeman's Purple Monkey Balls is Snowhigh's not to be confused with Monkey Balls (Deep Chunk) I actually spoke to him about that strain .I've been testing for him for about a year now and now his official tester (basically because I'm the only one who actually grew the shit out and posted on IG @cool_cannabis ). Any ways he sent me a pack labeled Gold 7 x Durban and he told me the Gold 7 was a particular cut of SnowHighs PMB and the Gold referred to the Acapulco Gold leaning pheno of PMB. Unfortunately the ones I popped were all male but they had an incredibly sweet tropical fruit smell in veg with great structure. They also showed sex very early which makes sense as the PMB is supposedly very fast strain as is the Durban
> 
> I'm actually in the process of getting some pics together for him of my most recent runs . So far I've finished the King Kong Poison , Mikado x Headchez , U.K. Cheese x Headchez , Headband X Headchez, Blue Cheese x Headchez and g13 x astro kush . The headchez male he is using produces some incredible plants. They were all fantastic . Its tough to pick a favorite but the blueberry terps from both the Blue Cheese and the UK Cheese lines are to die for. The UK Cheese takes the cake on yield though. I had a large yieldng purple Mikado as well that was really fantastic. Hazeman found his Mikado in old Federation stock 15 years ago and told me it is a great breeder.
> 
> ...



very nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 5, 2018)

ScaryHarry45 said:


> Hazeman's Purple Monkey Balls is Snowhigh's not to be confused with Monkey Balls (Deep Chunk) I actually spoke to him about that strain .I've been testing for him for about a year now and now his official tester (basically because I'm the only one who actually grew the shit out and posted on IG @cool_cannabis ). Any ways he sent me a pack labeled Gold 7 x Durban and he told me the Gold 7 was a particular cut of SnowHighs PMB and the Gold referred to the Acapulco Gold leaning pheno of PMB. Unfortunately the ones I popped were all male but they had an incredibly sweet tropical fruit smell in veg with great structure. They also showed sex very early which makes sense as the PMB is supposedly very fast strain as is the Durban
> 
> I'm actually in the process of getting some pics together for him of my most recent runs . So far I've finished the King Kong Poison , Mikado x Headchez , U.K. Cheese x Headchez , Headband X Headchez, Blue Cheese x Headchez and g13 x astro kush . The headchez male he is using produces some incredible plants. They were all fantastic . Its tough to pick a favorite but the blueberry terps from both the Blue Cheese and the UK Cheese lines are to die for. The UK Cheese takes the cake on yield though. I had a large yieldng purple Mikado as well that was really fantastic. Hazeman found his Mikado in old Federation stock 15 years ago and told me it is a great breeder.
> 
> ...


Nice! Some good info there on the HeadChez. I'm excited to get these started. Think I'll pick up some of these HeadChez crosses as well. So many strains and so little space, story of my life! Hahaha. Thanks for the info, I'll follow you on IG.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Apr 5, 2018)

ScaryHarry45 said:


> Hazeman's Purple Monkey Balls is Snowhigh's not to be confused with Monkey Balls (Deep Chunk) I actually spoke to him about that strain .I've been testing for him for about a year now and now his official tester (basically because I'm the only one who actually grew the shit out and posted on IG @cool_cannabis ). Any ways he sent me a pack labeled Gold 7 x Durban and he told me the Gold 7 was a particular cut of SnowHighs PMB and the Gold referred to the Acapulco Gold leaning pheno of PMB. Unfortunately the ones I popped were all male but they had an incredibly sweet tropical fruit smell in veg with great structure. They also showed sex very early which makes sense as the PMB is supposedly very fast strain as is the Durban
> 
> I'm actually in the process of getting some pics together for him of my most recent runs . So far I've finished the King Kong Poison , Mikado x Headchez , U.K. Cheese x Headchez , Headband X Headchez, Blue Cheese x Headchez and g13 x astro kush . The headchez male he is using produces some incredible plants. They were all fantastic . Its tough to pick a favorite but the blueberry terps from both the Blue Cheese and the UK Cheese lines are to die for. The UK Cheese takes the cake on yield though. I had a large yieldng purple Mikado as well that was really fantastic. Hazeman found his Mikado in old Federation stock 15 years ago and told me it is a great breeder.
> 
> ...


i'll be paying attention. so you have threads for all of those or what exactly so far as the feedback you got from growing them out ?

seems i got my mikado around the same time hazeman got his. mine were from a comrade and i haven't grown them out yet what is left of them. hope they pop so i can make more and use it in a project i planned years ago for mikado. 

i've got a buckeye purple cross too. will be interesting to hear/see how yours turned out.
thx. for sharing those pics etc.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 9, 2018)

Mikado day 26
im thinking some sort of insect has damaged the pistils, regardless she is soldiering on!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 9, 2018)

greencropper said:


> Mikado day 26
> im thinking some sort of insect has damaged the pistils, regardless she is soldiering on!
> View attachment 4119409


Looks like it was pollinated, did she get sprayed by accident?


----------



## greencropper (Apr 9, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Looks like it was pollinated, did she get sprayed by accident?


no pollination, oddly there are 4 other Mikado girls all exhibiting this same thing, yet other types such as GDP x C99 at the same stage of budding are showing normal pistil health?
there's no shortage of insects here & i think a certain type has taken a fancy to Ms Mikado...gonna spray them tonite with eco-oil & see what happens


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 9, 2018)

greencropper said:


> no pollination, oddly there are 4 other Mikado girls all exhibiting this same thing, yet other types such as GDP x C99 at the same stage of budding are showing normal pistil health?
> there's no shortage of insects here & i think a certain type has taken a fancy to Ms Mikado...gonna spray them tonite with eco-oil & see what happens


Yeah the old cut of blueberry I had was a mite magnet. One of the people I gifted with clones was a slob and his room became infested with mites. I gave him skunk #1 and blueberry clones, both from dutch passion in 2002, and he had both clones running and almost all of the skunks were practically non infested while the blueberry plants were completely cover in mites and webs. I don't think he even harvested but a few bowls of mite covered buds, lol.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 9, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah the old cut of blueberry I had was a mite magnet. One of the people I gifted with clones was a slob and his room became infested with mites. I gave him skunk #1 and blueberry clones, both from dutch passion in 2002, and he had both clones running and almost all of the skunks were practically non infested while the blueberry plants were completely cover in mites and webs. I don't think he even harvested but a few bowls of mite covered buds, lol.


lol they are little horrors for sure, those mites that are so small(cant remember their name) they cannot be seen are bad news, taste's like burnt rubber when smoking buds infested with those, unsmokable really


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 9, 2018)

I haven't had spider mites in a long time but I have had to deal with them in years past. I was able to beat them by applying neem oil/soapy water every 3-4 days and when I say applying it, I mean 100% drenching every plant, all leaves top and bottom, stem, soaking the entire thing every 3-4 days for a few weeks and that did the trick. Nasty little things for sure. A great way to keep them away is to spray cedar oil all over your yard every so often. It works wonders on all pheromone driven insects, fleas, ticks, spider mites, all kinds of stuff will steer clear of cedar oil.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 9, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> I haven't had spider mites in a long time but I have had to deal with them in years past. I was able to beat them by applying neem oil/soapy water every 3-4 days and when I say applying it, I mean 100% drenching every plant, all leaves top and bottom, stem, soaking the entire thing every 3-4 days for a few weeks and that did the trick. Nasty little things for sure. A great way to keep them away is to spray cedar oil all over your yard every so often. It works wonders on all pheromone driven insects, fleas, ticks, spider mites, all kinds of stuff will steer clear of cedar oil.


Neem oil worked for me too, I got rid of bigger plants and all my small plants and clones got dipped in a 5 gallon bucket of neem oil mix. I just did it for several weeks and it was successful in killing those bastards. I ended up getting mites from just visiting that same buddies house, lol.


----------



## sourgummy (Apr 10, 2018)

Ok. So lemon stomper is the hands down best tasting lemon OG/cookie I have had. The bud was still wet and smelled a bit of chlorophyl still when I ground it up. I thought it was dry but it wasnt completely yet. So I just left it out for like half a day and then smoked it. Wow the taste was instant and I was shocked. Definitely the best OG taste and also the best lemon taste I have had. It is definitely the lemon larry. This one I cloned right off the bat since it already had a great lemony sort of stem rub. Proved to be super great! Can't wait for it to actually dry and cure. Im going to have to grow a big ol one of these now. Confirms I need more hazeman gear.


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Apr 10, 2018)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> i'll be paying attention. so you have threads for all of those or what exactly so far as the feedback you got from growing them out ?
> 
> seems i got my mikado around the same time hazeman got his. mine were from a comrade and i haven't grown them out yet what is left of them. hope they pop so i can make more and use it in a project i planned years ago for mikado.
> 
> ...


I dont have threads so to speak but I make posts about my grows on Instagram. I would like to do some threads but I can barely muster up the energy to post on IG sometimes. Bunch of idiots on there and its discouraging at points.

Feedback has been great from the people who have tried the bud and from Hazeman as well. Hazeman wants to use some of my pics to advertise his strains. We got a pretty good deal going. I am able to build my genetic library and learn a ton about different genetics and he gets some solid advertisement on IG. Win Win if you ask me.

Here's a couple pics of the current run of Hazeman Stuff
CD x DP = Chem D x Durban Poison- two phenos 1 and 2
Buckeye x Durban
Headband x Durban
Strawberry Fields x King Kong Poison ( I bred using KKP resin male)

Everything but the Buckeye is at 50 days in these pics


----------



## sourgummy (Apr 10, 2018)

I am hoping to get his super strawberry diesel and another one. Anyone grown that out?


----------



## greencropper (Apr 10, 2018)

ScaryHarry45 said:


> I dont have threads so to speak but I make posts about my grows on Instagram. I would like to do some threads but I can barely muster up the energy to post on IG sometimes. Bunch of idiots on there and its discouraging at points.
> 
> Feedback has been great from the people who have tried the bud and from Hazeman as well. Hazeman wants to use some of my pics to advertise his strains. We got a pretty good deal going. I am able to build my genetic library and learn a ton about different genetics and he gets some solid advertisement on IG. Win Win if you ask me.
> 
> ...


Dang you have some fire growing out there! hope you keep posting here like that, not so much color in the Buckeye cross, maybe it will develop later? dont be discouraged by the fools here or IG, they are everywhere & in great numbers...just look at how many support Trump?


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Apr 10, 2018)

greencropper said:


> Dang you have some fire growing out there! hope you keep posting here like that, not so much color in the Buckeye cross, maybe it will develop later? dont be discouraged by the fools here or IG, they are everywhere & in great numbers...just look at how many support Trump?


Haha, its just a really shitty pic of the Buckeye because the color is actually pretty intense so far. Below the white pistils is straight purple/pink/red . She started going purple almost immediately after flipping like end of week one. I got another shot that shows the purple a little better (not much lol) . I also found a pic of a male I gave to my pops. I have two more females lying in wait that I havent flowered yet . I will once I get a little more space.

I also just received word from Hazeman that he mailed me the next round of testers along with some B.C. bred outdoor stuff for me to run outside this year. Pretty sure he is sending the new Hindu Kush line for testers. Say what you want about Hazeman and his breeding practices ( NDNguy 88g13hp etc...) but it comes down to philosophy really. He believes that people should have access to whatever gene pool they desire really. Why hoard and hold onto shit? Instead make it available through seed at an affordable price. People still have to put the work in to grow it out and what not . It sickens me to hear guys like Top Dawg and Archive bitch and whine about people using their genetics. That's some Monsanto shit. Another thing to mention is he offers unique strains that a lot of breeders today don't. Don't get me wrong I got my share of "breath" and "cookie" crosses in the vault but they're getting played out real fast . Everything is either "something breath" or a dessert name, pretty unoriginal. Gotta respect the breeders that stay true to their game. Any ways that's my spiel.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 10, 2018)

ScaryHarry45 said:


> Haha, its just a really shitty pic of the Buckeye because the color is actually pretty intense so far. Below the white pistils is straight purple/pink/red . She started going purple almost immediately after flipping like end of week one. I got another shot that shows the purple a little better (not much lol) . I also found a pic of a male I gave to my pops. I have two more females lying in wait that I havent flowered yet . I will once I get a little more space.
> 
> I also just received word from Hazeman that he mailed me the next round of testers along with some B.C. bred outdoor stuff for me to run outside this year. Pretty sure he is sending the new Hindu Kush line for testers. Say what you want about Hazeman and his breeding practices ( NDNguy 88g13hp etc...) but it comes down to philosophy really. He believes that people should have access to whatever gene pool they desire really. Why hoard and hold onto shit? Instead make it available through seed at an affordable price. People still have to put the work in to grow it out and what not . It sickens me to hear guys like Top Dawg and Archive bitch and whine about people using their genetics. That's some Monsanto shit. Another thing to mention is he offers unique strains that a lot of breeders today don't. Don't get me wrong I got my share of "breath" and "cookie" crosses in the vault but they're getting played out real fast . Everything is either "something breath" or a dessert name, pretty unoriginal. Gotta respect the breeders that stay true to their game. Any ways that's my spiel.
> 
> View attachment 4120065 View attachment 4120066


nice specimens there, what is your grow medium & nute regimen if its ok to ask?


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Apr 11, 2018)

greencropper said:


> nice specimens there, what is your grow medium & nute regimen if its ok to ask?


I grow in living organic soil and supplement with ferments, fish emulsion , top dressing and a healthy mulch layer.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 16, 2018)

out of 2 full germinated packs of Mikado 2 herms presented, 1 male threw a female flower, & 1 female threw some nanners, pretty good odds really compared to some other famous brands of today!


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Apr 16, 2018)

Howdy folks, I just got my new batch of testers. Thought I was getting the Hindu Kush stuff but Hazeman actually sent me several of the new sour grapes (grape stomper) preservation project and some White/Strardawg crosses.. Super pumped to get these going.I am waiting a bit to pop the outdoor stuff that I was sent but I am currently soaking 10-12 of each of the following-

GG4 x Sour Grapes
Purple Monkey Balls x White/Stardawg
Bright Moments x Sour Grapes
Sour Grapes x White/Stardawg
Sensi Star x Stardawg ix


I also harvested one of my Chem D x Durban's last night. Picked at 58 days. A bit green for my liking but she is showing some amber trichs and throwing some late nanners so she got the chop.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 17, 2018)

ScaryHarry45 said:


> Howdy folks, I just got my new batch of testers. Thought I was getting the Hindu Kush stuff but Hazeman actually sent me several of the new sour grapes (grape stomper) preservation project and some White/Strardawg crosses.. Super pumped to get these going.I am waiting a bit to pop the outdoor stuff that I was sent but I am currently soaking 10-12 of each of the following-
> 
> GG4 x Sour Grapes
> Purple Monkey Balls x White/Stardawg
> ...


nice job & some great looking crosses in those satchels, ive got 4 Sensi Star regs purchased in 2011 going now, hoping for that special pheno! sorry bit off topic on a Hazeman thread, but since i saw that Sensi Star x Stardawg cross there....


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 17, 2018)

greencropper said:


> nice job & some great looking crosses in those satchels, ive got 4 Sensi Star regs purchased in 2011 going now, hoping for that special pheno! sorry bit off topic on a Hazeman thread, but since i saw that Sensi Star x Stardawg cross there....


Should be some fire in those Sensi Star x Stardawg crosses. That cross is Seeds of Compassion's "Gorilla Biscuit" whole seed line pretty much.


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Apr 17, 2018)

greencropper said:


> nice job & some great looking crosses in those satchels, ive got 4 Sensi Star regs purchased in 2011 going now, hoping for that special pheno! sorry bit off topic on a Hazeman thread, but since i saw that Sensi Star x Stardawg cross there....


I am very excited for the Sensi Star cross. Heard lots of good things about Sensi Star but never grown any genetics of it Stardawg speaks for itself. Almost 100% germ after 36 hours. 52/54 have cracked


----------



## greencropper (Apr 24, 2018)

Mikado approx day 38, heavy linctus/medicine terpines present, had an insect issue earlier but the plants are still filling out nicely


----------



## greencropper (Apr 27, 2018)

there are 2 pheno's of the Mikado currently running out of 7 females, one branchy & the other totem, very resinous, insects slowed these down earlier but are picking up after treatment, im liking the heavy terpines emanating & have a feeling this will probably be a later night toke


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Apr 27, 2018)

greencropper said:


> there are 2 pheno's of the Mikado currently running out of 7 females, one branchy & the other totem, very resinous, insects slowed these down earlier but are picking up after treatment, im liking the heavy terpines emanating & have a feeling this will probably be a later night toke
> View attachment 4128199 View attachment 4128200


Looks quick as hell. Looks great !


----------



## greencropper (Apr 27, 2018)

ScaryHarry45 said:


> Looks quick as hell. Looks great !


they are nice bro, stronger terpines than the Candy Apple Kush or Orange Blossom Special going at the same time, though the OBS is a close second!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 30, 2018)

Grapes 13, 30 days 12/12

pheno 1, more indica dom, great resin, a little slower than the g.s. pheno but not too bad overall, smells like raspberry/grape candy
 
pheno 2, smells like grape soda, faster veg and stretches a bit more in flower, different less rock hard buds but still nice, her smell is very potent grape skunk until you touch it and then it's grape soda all the way.


----------



## 1God777 (May 5, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Standard practice is to label it as a backcross, and make it clear what male was used initially and how many backcross generations it had undergone. Not pretend like you magically got pure reg seeds from a clone-only. Clarity about genetics actually matters. Fire or not, people should know exactly what they’re getting. Even an S1 should be labeled as such.
> 
> There’s other weird shit about Hazeman too. He sells 88g13HP when it was explicitly given out with instructions not to sell the pure line for profit. Same thing with Molokai Frost. I asked him about the Stardawg IX F2s and Underdawg D F2s he used to have available. He told me he doesn’t sell crosses made by other breeders, but I know he at least used to. Also, his Pine Tar Kush is apparently not PTK. This is according to Nspecta, the guy doing a huge Pine Tar Kush preservation project that probably has the majority of PTK seeds left in the world. According to him it’s Xmas Bud, which is still a rare and valuable strain, but it should be labeled appropriately.
> 
> I’m sure that Hazeman has some really good stuff. But I have a tough time completely trusting the genetics behind it all.


Im going to test his shit maybe cross with his genetics. a strawberry cough an let you know if his stuff sucks. all people want is something that won't hermie an is top quality erb. A Back X is something cross to the original father to dominate an predict the offspring. So his strain is awesome this pheno is got fat indica leaves


----------



## 1God777 (May 5, 2018)

greencropper said:


> ummm to a certain point i care, but we never really know what is the real truth anyway regarding a strain as its entirely on the shoulders of the breeder what info is released whether its true or otherwise...yourself & cold bulldog are welcome to start a new thread possibly titled 'Hazeman Seeds(for those who really care about the finer details)'...because i think you're on the wrong thread if you think most here do?


Strawberry cough from hazeman im growing so far i can't smell strawberries when I rub the stems its a kens cut Kyle's friend and cross to strawberry cough unknown. I think my phenotype is dominate traits from the the unknown hope its not a hermie


----------



## greencropper (May 9, 2018)

these Mikado @ day 54 approx 3' are just about done, these rebounded better than expected after a mauling by unknown insect/s?
terpines are of a 'Medicine' type, like an old style herbal compound
 

Mikado pictured below has been pollinated by GGG Bright Moments male, not pictured is another Mikado Female pollinated by a Goji OG male


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 9, 2018)

1God777 said:


> Im going to test his shit maybe cross with his genetics. a strawberry cough an let you know if his stuff sucks. all people want is something that won't hermie an is top quality erb. A Back X is something cross to the original father to dominate an predict the offspring. So his strain is awesome this pheno is got fat indica leavesView attachment 4131380


See if his stuff is any good? 

Scroll up the page a little and peep those two grapes 13 I posted or the Greencropper's pics of mikado. 

Hazeman said the grapes 13 is grapestomper x 88g13/hp and I got 2 grape funk phenos and I had 1 88g13/hp leaner that looks like other pics I've seen of other people's crosses with the g13/hp. 

For the $, Hazeman is legit as fuck.


----------



## greencropper (May 9, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> See if his stuff is any good?
> 
> Scroll up the page a little and peep those two grapes 13 I posted or the Greencropper's pics of mikado.
> 
> ...


ive yet to smoke any but i can say the terps of that Mikado are stronger than anything else going atm...usually a sign its good gear!


----------



## N.R.G. (May 9, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> *Hazeman said the grapes 13 is grapestomper x 88g13/hp* and I got 2 grape funk phenos and I had 1 88g13/hp leaner that looks like other pics I've seen of other people's crosses with the g13/hp.
> 
> For the $, Hazeman is legit as fuck.


I think Grape 13 is Grape Stomper x G13 isn't it? As far as I know it's not the 88g13/hp. I have read many accounts of it being fire that's for sure.


----------



## madininagyal (May 9, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> I think Grape 13 is Grape Stomper x G13 isn't it? As far as I know it's not the 88g13/hp. I have read many accounts of it being fire that's for sure.


Pretty sure its g13


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 9, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> I think Grape 13 is Grape Stomper x G13 isn't it? As far as I know it's not the 88g13/hp. I have read many accounts of it being fire that's for sure.


Yeah the description says g13 bx so I assumed it just meant that strain since he was working it as well.


----------



## greencropper (May 10, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah the description says g13 bx so I assumed it just meant that strain since he was working it as well.


any chance of an update on those Grapes 13? being day 41 they should have packed on some beef by now? be chopping those Mikado any day!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 10, 2018)

greencropper said:


> any chance of an update on those Grapes 13? being day 41 they should have packed on some beef by now? be chopping those Mikado any day!


Ever since the site crashed and was fixed I haven't been able to post pictures on RIU. I believe it is because my computer is old as dirt, old ass imac. I gotta upgrade my computer in the next couple weeks. Untill then I'm posting pics on IG under thenotsoesoteric. 

They are starting to chunk up and what's nice is the smell is much stronger this time around on both the phenos. It is really making it hard to pick a keeper,lol. The grape soda cut has a slight advantage because size and health but is a little lacking in density but that is a good thing to avoid mold though but the smaller indica cut is berry/grape smelling and has dense buds with bigger/taller resin glands than the GS cut.


----------



## greencropper (May 10, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Ever since the site crashed and was fixed I haven't been able to post pictures on RIU. I believe it is because my computer is old as dirt, old ass imac. I gotta upgrade my computer in the next couple weeks. Untill then I'm posting pics on IG under thenotsoesoteric.
> 
> They are starting to chunk up and what's nice is the smell is much stronger this time around on both the phenos. It is really making it hard to pick a keeper,lol. The grape soda cut has a slight advantage because size and health but is a little lacking in density but that is a good thing to avoid mold though but the smaller indica cut is berry/grape smelling and has dense buds with bigger/taller resin glands than the GS cut.


sounds great! true about that bud density when it becomes a mold issue, much prefer a not so dense type, ill wander over to IG for a gander!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 10, 2018)

greencropper said:


> sounds great! true about that bud density when it becomes a mold issue, much prefer a not so dense type, ill wander over to IG for a gander!


I'm gonna post up the new pics tonite.


----------



## Bad Karma (May 10, 2018)

I'm glad to hear that the Grape Stomper's characteristics are so prevalent in her offspring. I picked up a pack of Hazeman's Grape Stomper Cut (Grape Stomper x Sour Grapes F3). Won't be to able grow them until the fall but I'm really looking forard to seeing what these seeds can do.

I'v grown the Clone Only version of Grape Stomper (aka Sour Grapes) and it was phenomenal. Best buds I've ever grown and the second best weed I've ever inhaled. I wish I'd know enough back then to have kept a cut of her around. She was pure Welch's Grape juice in terms of flavor and truly did smell like sour grapes. Sorry for gushing over a past love like that but wow does she deserve it.


----------



## 1God777 (May 10, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> See if his stuff is any good?
> 
> Scroll up the page a little and peep those two grapes 13 I posted or the Greencropper's pics of mikado.
> 
> ...


Yeah I should go check it out sounds fire


----------



## 1God777 (May 10, 2018)

This strawberry cough could potentially be a male it's bushy i love her. From hazeman unfeminized indica pheno explosion of growth


----------



## sourgummy (May 11, 2018)

the lemon stomper I harvested a while ago now has cured in the jar from straight lemon cookie og, to now some berry jam added in to combine. They're both present, but the berry jam slightly taking over, but the og cookie and lemon still coming through as well. Its complex and must be a good combo of both strains I would imagine. One of my favorites among the few keepers I have found from the last couple runs of seeds.


----------



## 1God777 (May 11, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> the lemon stomper I harvested a while ago now has cured in the jar from straight lemon cookie og, to now some berry jam added in to combine. They're both present, but the berry jam slightly taking over, but the og cookie and lemon still coming through as well. Its complex and must be a good combo of both strains I would imagine. One of my favorites among the few keepers I have found from the last couple runs of seeds.


Anything lemon i LUV...


----------



## sourgummy (May 11, 2018)

1God777 said:


> Anything lemon i LUV...


You would like the las vegas triangle kush then too. Thats by cannaventure. Mine keeps going from lemon candy to lemon baked goods like a muffin/pound cake, and then back to the lemon candy now just today haha.
edit:
The lemon stomper is different though and going to be very tough to beat, we will see once the full report is in.


----------



## 1God777 (May 15, 2018)

I think it's a male a ball is forming


----------



## 1God777 (May 15, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> You would like the las vegas triangle kush then too. Thats by cannaventure. Mine keeps going from lemon candy to lemon baked goods like a muffin/pound cake, and then back to the lemon candy now just today haha.
> edit:
> The lemon stomper is different though and going to be very tough to beat, we will see once the full report is in.


That sounds amazing terpines I need lemon sour sour like sour kush thats crazy is fuck how great breeding changes flavor. how can i get half of each strains to get lemony sour flavor


----------



## 1God777 (May 15, 2018)

The question is should I breed with it


----------



## greencropper (May 15, 2018)

1God777 said:


> The question is should I breed with it


if you are wanting to breed with this strain possibly another 1 or 2 males may appear, then choose the best one from the group of boys


----------



## 1God777 (May 15, 2018)

greencropper said:


> if you are wanting to breed with this strain possibly another 1 or 2 males may appear, then choose the best one from the group of boys


True if I breed im pollinating entire plant.Im pollinate the ghost train haze
An maybe ak47


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 15, 2018)

1God777 said:


> True if I breed im pollinating entire plant.Im pollinate the ghost train haze
> View attachment 4136520


cool, love me some GTH


----------



## 1God777 (May 15, 2018)

I love hazeman strain but when i rub the stems don't smell strawberries. Like one time i grew strawberry cough bagseed it smelled like strawberries when I rub the stems with my fingers


----------



## greencropper (May 15, 2018)

1God777 said:


> I love hazeman strain but when i rub the stems don't smell strawberries. Like one time i grew strawberry cough bagseed it smelled like strawberries when I rub the stems with my fingers


maybe the strawb odour will come later when the plant is budding?, ive got a pack of the Cough too but do not know much about this strain?


----------



## 1God777 (May 16, 2018)

Im sorry y'all i decided to not breed it was very emotional to pull it. Knowing I probably shouldve handpollinated it with my buddies afgani male odorless.to breed two odorless phenotypes. Its heartbreaking because she was such a beauty


----------



## greencropper (May 17, 2018)

1God777 said:


> Im sorry y'all i decided to not breed it was very emotional to pull it. Knowing I probably shouldve handpollinated it with my buddies afgani male odorless.to breed two odorless phenotypes. Its heartbreaking because she was such a beauty


no need to despair, you can revisit her/him anytime for $40 per pack!


----------



## 1God777 (May 17, 2018)

greencropper said:


> no need to despair, you can revisit her/him anytime for $40 per pack!


No it was a unfeminized version not in stock this year.


----------



## dabby duck (May 17, 2018)

Well the other thread died I guess...

I havent seen a list since Sep, wowzers, and now my list wont open in android either. 

I was looking for anything crossed to Yumboldt still, shot in the dark...
And 
Green Crack x Pine Tar 
Green crack x durban p 
88g13/hp x 88g13/hp 
Gods gift 

Anyone pick these up lately, thanks


----------



## greywind (May 17, 2018)

I grabbed a list from him just before 4/20, and the only Yumboldt cross on it was with the Tuna male. Everything you are wondering about was on the list when I got it. Cheers and happy hunting!


----------



## dabby duck (May 17, 2018)

greywind said:


> I grabbed a list from him just before 4/20, and the only Yumboldt cross on it was with the Tuna male. Everything you are wondering about was on the list when I got it. Cheers and happy hunting!


Awesome, hope i get an email back soon, thank you for chiming in @greywind


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 17, 2018)

1God777 said:


> I love hazeman strain but when i rub the stems don't smell strawberries. Like one time i grew strawberry cough bagseed it smelled like strawberries when I rub the stems with my fingers


Some of the best and fruitest tasting strains I've grown over the years have had horrible smells from the stem rub, usually like bell peppers but then in flower straight berry candy. Top 44, critical jack herer and blueberry to name a few. 

Stem rub is sometimes an indicator of things to come but not always.


----------



## dabby duck (May 18, 2018)

Fixed. Hazeman hooked it up.

Green crack x pine tar kush 
Gods gift

Looking forward to finding quick males for 45N outdoors. Tired of growing shit that was never meant for these latitudes, been pollen chucking to select for mid september finishes, also with c99 and nl5, now these are in the stable. 
Should be a fun autumn


----------



## greywind (May 18, 2018)

dabby duck said:


> Fixed. Hazeman hooked it up.
> 
> Green crack x pine tar kush
> Gods gift
> ...


Right on! I read your post before the edit and was going to reply because I've gotten the short, straight to the point responses too. But I'm glad things worked out, good luck on the hunt. I was going to also mention the Memorial Day sale he just posted about on IG. Cheers all!


----------



## dabby duck (May 18, 2018)

greywind said:


> Right on! I read your post before the edit and was going to reply because I've gotten the short, straight to the point responses too. But I'm glad things worked out, good luck on the hunt. I was going to also mention the Memorial Day sale he just posted about on IG. Cheers all!


I should have went on my morning walk before emailing 
Answered and pasted all the pert info, minutes after my frustrations boiled over,lol, but I had asked 4 questions. 
No worries and I didnt get my order sent out because of Post Off, so I guess I am going to pick up a third pack and wait a week!
Fuck yeah, im seed shopping this weekend and probably wont for 2 years or more, so I am excited!


----------



## greencropper (May 18, 2018)

1God777 said:


> No it was a unfeminized version not in stock this year.


if you ask Hazeman for his stocklist with his email [email protected] you can buy the Strawberry Cough direct from him for $40, it is in stock now


----------



## greywind (May 18, 2018)

greencropper said:


> if you ask Hazeman for his stocklist with his email [email protected] you can buy the Strawberry Cough direct from him for $40, it is in stock now


His beans are 25% off during the Memorial Day sale I mentioned above. Just can't beat it. Best bang for your buck, no doubt in my mind. Cheers all!


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 18, 2018)

greencropper said:


> if you ask Hazeman for his stocklist with his email [email protected] you can buy the Strawberry Cough direct from him for $40, it is in stock now


$30 a pack for Memorial Day Weekend. Just sent an email off asking for the list...


----------



## 1God777 (May 18, 2018)

greencropper said:


> if you ask Hazeman for his stocklist with his email [email protected] you can buy the Strawberry Cough direct from him for $40, it is in stock now


No shit cool! His strawberry cough was a beauty


----------



## 1God777 (May 18, 2018)

Im Going to buy kc brains whole line plus a few from other breeders bomb seeds, ceres seeds, de sjamaan, mr. Nice, sativa seeds, seedsman, spliff, white label, world of seeds, 50 different strains for 100$


----------



## greencropper (May 18, 2018)

1God777 said:


> Im Going to buy kc brains whole line plus a few from other breeders bomb seeds, ceres seeds, de sjamaan, mr. Nice, sativa seeds, seedsman, spliff, white label, world of seeds, 50 different strains for 100$


go for it man...you only live once!


----------



## socaljoe (May 18, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> $30 a pack for Memorial Day Weekend. Just sent an email off asking for the list...


And what a list it is. Just scrolling through, I found no less than 4 packs I'd like. As if I need more seeds...


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 18, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> $30 a pack for Memorial Day Weekend. Just sent an email off asking for the list...


i'm a dumbass. Couldn't wait for the sale.

Went ahead and ordered a pack of each

Pine Tar Kush F2's
88 g-13/hp x 88 g-13/hp

Shit happens... and i need more seeds


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 18, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> And what a list it is. Just scrolling through, I found no less than 4 packs I'd like. As if I need more seeds...


i found more than 4, but i had to settle for 2.  i wasn't risking it. my shit will be in the mail tomorrow. i want that christmas bud and the 88g13hp


----------



## N.R.G. (May 19, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i'm a dumbass. Couldn't wait for the sale.
> 
> Went ahead and ordered a pack of each
> 
> ...


Even at $40 a pack it's a steal.


----------



## N.R.G. (May 19, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> And what a list it is. Just scrolling through, I found no less than 4 packs I'd like. As if I need more seeds...


I wish I only wanted 4 packs from him. I want no less than 20 packs lol. The guys has an amazing stable of genetics.


----------



## THT (May 19, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i'm a dumbass. Couldn't wait for the sale.
> 
> Went ahead and ordered a pack of each
> 
> ...


Where is the best place to order hazeman? It looks like some people are hitting him up directly on gmail?


----------



## N.R.G. (May 19, 2018)

THT said:


> Where is the best place to order hazeman? It looks like some people are hitting him up directly on gmail?


I buy from him direct via email and I also use DCSE which is an awesome Seed bank. They don't mess around, you get emails every step of the way, same day shipping and awesome deals. If you're buying 4 packs it's really not that much better going through Hazeman. With DCSE you get a 5 pack with every order so if it's a freebie you like it's worth going through him. If you buy 4 packs from Hazeman he'll usually send you one freebie with that order. You save $40 but going through DCSE you'd have 4 packs of 5 so it's a wash really. You can save $40 or get an extra 10 pack via DCSE. That's "if" you like the freebie that's offered at the time of course. He ships faster than Hazeman and also adds in his own freebies on top of the breeder promos. Both options are great and you can't go wrong either way.


----------



## blueman33 (May 19, 2018)

I'll second that on dc seed exchange,great bank got my hazemans mikado and stardawgxgrape stomper from there,need to get them in the dirt


----------



## socaljoe (May 19, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> I wish I only wanted 4 packs from him. I want no less than 20 packs lol. The guys has an amazing stable of genetics.


That's just 4 that I'd absolutely have to have if I ordered. In reality, I could easily expand that to 10+. He's got some interesting crosses. But I don't need any more seeds...


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 19, 2018)

I like Hazemans gear as well, I liked the Elephant Stomper, made a ton of f2's.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 19, 2018)




----------



## THT (May 19, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> you can't go wrong either way


Thanks N.R.G. awesome.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 19, 2018)

THT said:


> Where is the best place to order hazeman? It looks like some people are *hitting him up directly on gmail*?


this


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 19, 2018)

Useful said:


> I like Hazemans gear as well, I liked the Elephant Stomper, made a ton of f2's.



have you grown the 88g13/hp yet?

if so, what did you think?


----------



## greywind (May 20, 2018)

Useful said:


> I like Hazemans gear as well, I liked the Elephant Stomper, made a ton of f2's.


His Elephant Stomper was great. I'm hoping to pick up some of his Sour Grapes crosses to hunt through. Cheers brother!


----------



## N.R.G. (May 20, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Some of the best and fruitest tasting strains I've grown over the years have had horrible smells from the stem rub, usually like bell peppers but then in flower straight berry candy. Top 44, critical jack herer and blueberry to name a few.
> 
> Stem rub is sometimes an indicator of things to come but not always.


Exactly, letting it bloom is the only real way of knowing what a plant is like. I've been shocked too many times.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 20, 2018)

not 


Sour Wreck said:


> have you grown the 88g13/hp yet?
> 
> if so, what did you think?


not yet but im going to pretty soon


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 20, 2018)

Useful said:


> not
> 
> not yet but im going to pretty soon



thanks me too, as soon as i can work them in


----------



## madininagyal (May 21, 2018)

1God777 said:


> The question is should I breed with it


Hell yeah!!! When i got a male i love i use it To breed


----------



## madininagyal (May 21, 2018)

1God777 said:


> No it was a unfeminized version not in stock this year.


More reason To keep him and make some f2


----------



## dabby duck (May 21, 2018)

I picked up a pack of monkey balls from dc exchange today.
Purple G was the freebie for Hazeman, 
Any ideas on its lineage?

Thanks y'all


----------



## TheCatOutRanksYou (May 22, 2018)

what are DC's prices like? I can't seem to find that one their site. They have pictures of Skywalker Og Kush but no price at all..


----------



## N.R.G. (May 22, 2018)

TheCatOutRanksYou said:


> what are DC's prices like? I can't seem to find that one their site. They have pictures of Skywalker Og Kush but no price at all..


I'm not sure what you mean. Hazeman doesn't have a Skywalker OG Kush. If you go to D.C. Seed Exchange you'll see the list of breeders. Just click on Hazeman.


----------



## TheCatOutRanksYou (May 22, 2018)

No wonder.. I clicked on this site http://www.marijuanaplantsonline.com/states/dc/dc-cannabis-seeds.htm
Found what I needed now.

Is there anywhere trustworthy to buy Skywalker seeds from?..shit..


----------



## sourgummy (May 27, 2018)

So unfortunately the white grapes were really bad for me. I got one female from a pack, and it is not impressive in growth. 2 phenos, one is tall, no side branching basically. The other is little shorter, and also has poor sidebranching. I was hoping at least to get a male worthy of growing out completely but no way its worth it. might scrap the last 3 males to make room for others I have and maybe see what the female is going to do. I would scrap the female also if I hadn't paid for the seeds, so may cut the loss now. The stems are nice and thick and very rubbery and hollow, but it practically lollipops itself naturally. It is stretchy and just grows vertical. I will say that the plants were at least quite uniform and the same in growth. But the lemon stomper is another story from hazeman so the white grapes just may not be a hit.


----------



## socaljoe (May 27, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> So unfortunately the white grapes were really bad for me. I got one female from a pack, and it is not impressive in growth. 2 phenos, one is tall, no side branching basically. The other is little shorter, and also has poor sidebranching. I was hoping at least to get a male worthy of growing out completely but no way its worth it. might scrap the last 3 males to make room for others I have and maybe see what the female is going to do. I would scrap the female also if I hadn't paid for the seeds, so may cut the loss now. The stems are nice and thick and very rubbery and hollow, but it practically lollipops itself naturally. It is stretchy and just grows vertical. I will say that the plants were at least quite uniform and the same in growth. But the lemon stomper is another story from hazeman so the white grapes just may not be a hit.


That's a bummer to hear about White Grapes. I had started 5 of them, but lost 4 due my own bumblefuckery. Now I have 4/5 Hazeman Goldfish going in their place. (The 1/5 Goldfish wasn't my fault this time)

Hoping to see something good from the 1 remaining White Grapes, but I'm not holding my breath that it'll even be female. We shall see.


----------



## N.R.G. (May 27, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> So unfortunately the white grapes were really bad for me. I got one female from a pack, and it is not impressive in growth. 2 phenos, one is tall, no side branching basically. The other is little shorter, and also has poor sidebranching. I was hoping at least to get a male worthy of growing out completely but no way its worth it. might scrap the last 3 males to make room for others I have and maybe see what the female is going to do. I would scrap the female also if I hadn't paid for the seeds, so may cut the loss now. The stems are nice and thick and very rubbery and hollow, but it practically lollipops itself naturally. It is stretchy and just grows vertical. I will say that the plants were at least quite uniform and the same in growth. But the lemon stomper is another story from hazeman so the white grapes just may not be a hit.


You only got one female out of 12 seeds? I've never had 11 males out of a pack in my life. Talk about bad luck. I have no first hand experience with White Grapes but I did read some awesome reviews of it awhile back. It had me interested in it for sure. Hopefully the female turns into something spectacular for you. Such a waste when an entire pack is worthless.


----------



## moundstomper (May 27, 2018)

dabby duck said:


> I picked up a pack of monkey balls from dc exchange today.
> Purple G was the freebie for Hazeman,
> Any ideas on its lineage?
> 
> Thanks y'all


Purple g is hazemans g-13 x purple rhino


----------



## sourgummy (May 27, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> You only got one female out of 12 seeds? I've never had 11 males out of a pack in my life. Talk about bad luck. I have no first hand experience with White Grapes but I did read some awesome reviews of it awhile back. It had me interested in it for sure. Hopefully the female turns into something spectacular for you. Such a waste when an entire pack is worthless.


Ya I will give the female a chance in flower. Just was surprised at the high amount of males, but that can be luck of the draw sometimes. I have heard another person have a very similar review to mine with the white grapes I believe. But the lemon stomper is very nice so I think its just those white grapes or just the seeds I happened to get. It can happen


----------



## sourgummy (May 27, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> That's a bummer to hear about White Grapes. I had started 5 of them, but lost 4 due my own bumblefuckery. Now I have 4/5 Hazeman Goldfish going in their place. (The 1/5 Goldfish wasn't my fault this time)
> 
> Hoping to see something good from the 1 remaining White Grapes, but I'm not holding my breath that it'll even be female. We shall see.


What does it look like so far in veg and how old is it?


----------



## socaljoe (May 27, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> What does it look like so far in veg and how old is it?


It's barely more than a baby, it's only about 3 inches tall right now.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 27, 2018)

I'll be chopping my 2 grapes 13 keeper cuts I have I flower ,57 days, and I'll get more pics then as well.

So far the plants have been solid until 3 days ago when I found 10 dicks of the smaller grape/berry smelling indica leaner and then last night I spotted 1 dick on my grape soda phone, so I must have had a light leak. Neither plant harmed on the seed run and they went through a lot of stress that first run so I would have expected bananas then not this time.

Either way I'll keep an eye on the next clone run, if they produce banners again then I'll reassess what to do.
grape soda cut, straight grape skunky funk, very pungent smell, little less dense buds than berry/grape indica cut, grows more vigorously too, most likely my final keeper
  
berry indica cut, more finicky denser buds sweet berry/grape smell and frostier a small bit.


----------



## socaljoe (May 27, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'll be chopping my 2 grapes 13 keeper cuts I have I flower ,57 days, and I'll get more pics then as well.
> 
> So far the plants have been solid until 3 days ago when I found 10 dicks of the smaller grape/berry smelling indica leaner and then last night I spotted 1 dick on my grape soda phone, so I must have had a light leak. Neither plant harmed on the seed run and they went through a lot of stress that first run so I would have expected bananas then not this time.
> 
> ...


Them sure is purty.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 27, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Them sure is purty.


Thank you, they smell really good too! Like grape air freshener


----------



## N.R.G. (May 27, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Them sure is purty.


I agree, very nice looking plants.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 28, 2018)

Chopped the berry indica pheno last night and she was smelling good as a mofo, probably get a few ounces off her when she's dry. Not too shabby buds on top but I should have cleaned up the under growth more so it would have focused energy on top buds.


----------



## greencropper (May 28, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Chopped the berry indica pheno last night and she was smelling good as a mofo, probably get a few ounces off her when she's dry. Not too shabby buds on top but I should have cleaned up the under growth more so it would have focused energy on top buds.
> View attachment 4142823 View attachment 4142824


nice job there! it looks like some pics of Grapestomper around, on a winner!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 31, 2018)

Here is the grape soda pheno still chugging along. No cloudy or amber yet so she'll go another week at least but she is stacking up nicely so it's all good. She smells like skunky funk until you touch her then she is straight grape juice/soda smelling.

I decided to just keep her going forward. The more indica pheno is real nice and I liked her bud structure and her resin production a little more than grape soda but she was slower and much more finicky. She also threw out 10+ manners on day 55 of 12/12 which I think was light leak but her finicky nature and the herm did her in. I plan on working her with some other strains in the future and see if this grape passes on.
 
When I was watering the clone from the girl above I noticed a surprise. I reused soil from the last seeded run I did and this seed is either from the tangerine power x my blue miyagi cut or the tang pow x grapes 13 hash plant pheno but either way I think I'll let it grow and I transplant it since it is already up, lol. First tester


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 1, 2018)

these showed up today


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 1, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> these showed up today
> 
> View attachment 4144726


Nice! Those are both nice indica Dom selections. Be interested to see what she does for you.


----------



## N.R.G. (Jun 1, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> these showed up today
> 
> View attachment 4144726


Very nice! I have been eyeballing that PTK and White Grapes both. I just placed an order yesterday. This is what I ordered: 
*Sensi Star x Stardawg IX
Grape 13
Blue Cheese x HeadChez 
UK Cheese x HeadChez 
Mikado
Dream Weaver*
Pretty excited to get my hands on them! Incredible bang for your buck esp when he runs his sales.
*
*


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 1, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Nice! Those are both nice indica Dom selections. Be interested to see what she does for you.


i'm in search of a nice indica dom keeper.

can't wait to get a few going. just gotta finishing some flowering and selecting from my last big dump of seeds, lol...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 1, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Very nice! I have been eyeballing that PTK and White Grapes both. I just placed an order yesterday. This is what I ordered:
> *Sensi Star x Stardawg IX
> Grape 13
> Blue Cheese x HeadChez
> ...


very cool... and yes, i agree going direct to the man is the way to do business... his list is quite extensive compared to seedbanks.

good luck...


----------



## N.R.G. (Jun 1, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i'm in search of a nice indica dom keeper.
> 
> can't wait to get a few going. just gotta finishing some flowering and selecting from my last big dump of seeds, lol...


Don't sleep on his Madness strain. From what I have read it's incredible. I have a pack here but haven't started it yet.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 1, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Don't sleep on his Madness strain. From what I have read it's incredible. I have a pack here but haven't started it yet.


thanks man, will look into that one.


----------



## N.R.G. (Jun 1, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> thanks man, will look into that one.


Here is the thread that got me excited about Madness. It beat out some serious competition in this grow. 

https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/bodhi-hazeman-goji-ancient-buddhas-moonwalk-jabbas-blue-lotus-monkeyballs-madness-rocky-mo.64160/


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 1, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Here is the thread that got me excited about Madness. It beat out some serious competition in this grow.
> 
> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/bodhi-hazeman-goji-ancient-buddhas-moonwalk-jabbas-blue-lotus-monkeyballs-madness-rocky-mo.64160/


I think I read that thread before because I've heard the madness is jamming. Good luck with those recent purchases.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 1, 2018)

*Madness* »»» Bubba Kush pre98 x G-13 HP


----------



## TheCatOutRanksYou (Jun 2, 2018)

G-13 on it's own is fucking dank! So I can imagine that's a really good strain right there, looks amazing from the thread above for sure. 
On a random note I've still yet to find a legit bank that carries Skywalker og kush seeds. I've found a few that have them only feminized usually and they are out of stock every time and the bank itself always has 50/50 good and bad reviews where too many people have claimed they got screwed by them for me to trust it. Can anyone here point me in the right direction?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 2, 2018)

TheCatOutRanksYou said:


> G-13 on it's own is fucking dank! So I can imagine that's a really good strain right there, looks amazing from the thread above for sure.
> On a random note I've still yet to find a legit bank that carries Skywalker og kush seeds. I've found a few that have them only feminized usually and they are out of stock every time and the bank itself always has 50/50 good and bad reviews where too many people have claimed they got screwed by them for me to trust it. Can anyone here point me in the right direction?


When it comes to clone-onlys, like Skywalker OG, you’re not going to find truly legit seeds. Any seeds you find sold with the name of an elite clone could be from a selfed clone, could be seeds from backcrossing (Hazeman’s G13 and LA Pure Kush were both made by repeated backcrossing), could be an attempted recreation of the original clone, or could be random seeds with a popular name slapped on to help them sell. Depending upon which method was used, you could find plants that closely resemble the original clone, or you could end up with something not even remotely similar. 

This is why I don’t put any faith in places like ILGM and Nirvana. There’s zero information on who produced the seeds and how and what genetics actually went into them. It’s also why so many people will buy seeds labeled as something like Girl Scout Cookies, and end up with plants with no resemblance to the distinctive cookies. It’s also why Blue Dream has such a bad reputation. The original Santa Cruz Blue Dream cut is really spectacular, but most of what is sold as Blue Dream is a bland imitation. 

If you’re really looking for something resembling Skywalker OG you have a couple options. 

You could look for Skywalker OG crosses from a good breeder that has good reviews, Bodhi’s Sky Lotus is one if you can still find it (just checked, Great Lakes Genetics still has it). If you’re ok with hunting through a few plants, you should find something that has the qualities you’re looking for. If you’re lucky, you might find something even better. 

You could also buy Skywalker Kush from Reserva Privada, which makes fem seeds by selfing the original clone. These are probably the closest to the original cut that can be found in seed form. They’ve done the same with other elite clones (OG Kush, LA Affie) and have good reviews.


----------



## TheCatOutRanksYou (Jun 2, 2018)

Exactly what I thought was happening, thanks for the response. As seeds go I have a few I've found through GP that I would love to grow that seem pretty close to the SW OG so I'll probably just make due with that.

Yeah, I know what you mean. I smoked some "Blue Dream" dabs my friend had a few nights ago and it was pretty weak for dabs imo. Anytime I've gotten legit BD though it's one of the smoothest, mellowest highs I've ever had so that was pretty disappointing. It's the same with all big name strains though like you said. I've gotten AK47 that was 2 hit quitter and then seen some that I wouldn't waste my time or money on.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 2, 2018)

TheCatOutRanksYou said:


> G-13 on it's own is fucking dank! So I can imagine that's a really good strain right there, looks amazing from the thread above for sure.
> On a random note I've still yet to find a legit bank that carries Skywalker og kush seeds. I've found a few that have them only feminized usually and they are out of stock every time and the bank itself always has 50/50 good and bad reviews where too many people have claimed they got screwed by them for me to trust it. Can anyone here point me in the right direction?


The Nature Farm has a Skywalker cross, called Windwalker OG. Skywalker OG x Rocket Scientist OG. I got a free pack of it with another order, but I think it is on his site now for $60.


----------



## TheCatOutRanksYou (Jun 3, 2018)

Thank you! Haven't checked into or heard of Nature Farm but I will now.

You ordered through this site, with no problems? http://thenaturefarm.com/product/windwalker-og/

It seems a little sketchy to me. There isn't much description at all or mention of breeders or where the seeds came from. How long ago did you buy from them and how many seeds of their's have you planted (if so how did it go)?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 4, 2018)

TheCatOutRanksYou said:


> Thank you! Haven't checked into or heard of Nature Farm but I will now.
> 
> You ordered through this site, with no problems? http://thenaturefarm.com/product/windwalker-og/
> 
> It seems a little sketchy to me. There isn't much description at all or mention of breeders or where the seeds came from. How long ago did you buy from them and how many seeds of their's have you planted (if so how did it go)?


He breeds them. It’s direct from the breeder.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 4, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> He breeds them. It’s direct from the breeder.


Does he have a contact on RIU?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 4, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> The Nature Farm has a Skywalker cross, called Windwalker OG. Skywalker OG x Rocket Scientist OG. I got a free pack of it with another order, but I think it is on his site now for $60.


Oh, shit, it's you. Didn't know you frequented RIU. It's BadMFVoodoo.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 4, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> these showed up today
> 
> View attachment 4144726


I'm interested in the G13/HP. I'll have to check that out.


----------



## TheCatOutRanksYou (Jun 4, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> He breeds them. It’s direct from the breeder.


Look at the link to the WindWalker OG and tell me it's not a bit sketchy though, why I'm a curious. There is no picture, little information and the payment just states $60 for 1. 1 pack or 1 seed?.. throws me off a bit never having dealt with them. Did you grow any one the WW OG?

Also still wanting to know- How long ago did you buy from them and how many seeds of their's have you planted. How many popped, what was the quality..?


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jun 4, 2018)

Got a couple cocoa puff seedlings
Will post more info as they flower


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 4, 2018)

TheCatOutRanksYou said:


> Look at the link to the WindWalker OG and tell me it's not a bit sketchy though, why I'm a curious. There is no picture, little information and the payment just states $60 for 1. 1 pack or 1 seed?.. throws me off a bit never having dealt with them. Did you grow any one the WW OG?
> 
> Also still wanting to know- How long ago did you buy from them and how many seeds of their's have you planted. How many popped, what was the quality..?


I’ve never grown or purchased from him, but plenty have purchased his 1969 skunk ibl. He sells out immediately whenever those are put up for sale. If you really think it’s sketchy, just email him or check out his IG. the.nature.farm. He posts constantly and shows a lot of pictures of his extensive collection. I’ve seen grow pics from others growing his stuff on IG too. He’s had some of his cuts tested with phylos. I’d order from him without hesitation, and will if I can ever catch his skunk before it sells out.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 4, 2018)

I just ordered Oldtimer’s Haze from ACE Seeds.


----------



## HamNEggs (Jun 4, 2018)

Nature Farm has been around a long time. I originally started checking out what he does because of the work he did with KNF. Certainly never have seen any complaints from guys that have obtained his stuff. I did and everything was fine. In fact if you read a bit about the 69 skunk IBL he actually distributed it because the original guy Master Thai didn't always follow through for people. I was trying to find a nice way to say that because I have used Master Thai before and things were ok but that was a few years back. Like was mentioned before, reading a bit of his IG and you will get the gist. Guy seems like good people.


----------



## TheCatOutRanksYou (Jun 4, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I’ve never grown or purchased from him, but plenty have purchased his 1969 skunk ibl. He sells out immediately whenever those are put up for sale. If you really think it’s sketchy, just email him or check out his IG. the.nature.farm. He posts constantly and shows a lot of pictures of his extensive collection. I’ve seen grow pics from others growing his stuff on IG too. He’s had some of his cuts tested with phylos. I’d order from him without hesitation, and will if I can ever catch his skunk before it sells out.


Very much appreciated


----------



## greywind (Jun 4, 2018)

Another Mandela Effect... I swear this used to be a Hazeman genetics thread, but this page is all different with no mention of Hazeman anything... so weird. C'mon people!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 4, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I'm interested in the G13/HP. I'll have to check that out.


saw you msg on IG. hope to replicate at some point in the future. gotta a lot going on right now


----------



## HamNEggs (Jun 4, 2018)

Is Hazeman still running 40 bucks direct per pack?


----------



## Anothermeduser (Jun 4, 2018)

HamNEggs said:


> Is Hazeman still running 40 bucks direct per pack?


Yes, he just had a special on for the last of the month for $30 a pack, does that every once in awhile, he post that shit on ig


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 4, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> saw you msg on IG. hope to replicate at some point in the future. gotta a lot going on right now


Totally understood. I just meant when you breed up.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 4, 2018)

Anothermeduser said:


> Yes, he just had a special on for the last of the month for $30 a pack, does that every once in awhile, he post that shit on ig


What is his IG?


----------



## N.R.G. (Jun 4, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> What is his IG?


Infinity Genetics


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 4, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Infinity Genetics


Hazeman’s Instagram is Infinity Genetics?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 4, 2018)

TheCatOutRanksYou said:


> Look at the link to the WindWalker OG and tell me it's not a bit sketchy though, why I'm a curious. There is no picture, little information and the payment just states $60 for 1. 1 pack or 1 seed?.. throws me off a bit never having dealt with them. Did you grow any one the WW OG?
> 
> Also still wanting to know- How long ago did you buy from them and how many seeds of their's have you planted. How many popped, what was the quality..?


I have purchased from The Nature Farm twice now, both within the last 30-45 days or so. He is the breeder, selling his gear directly. Everything jayblaze said is right on. He has a huge following and continues to grow it, mostly through Instagram. Also a couple of video presentations on youtube, if you are interested in his farming techniques.

The listings don't always get the full description treatment, on his site. Like jay said, some are only up for hours before they sell out and are gone. Go look at a few other listings, and you will see that some do, others I assume he just hasn't taken the time to do so. The price is for one pack, of 12 regs. A freebie, full pack of 12 has been included with every order that I have placed, and seems to be the norm. In fact, the Windwalker that we are discussing, is one of the free packs I got. Not too shabby. Another was the professor jerry's og. Also, my last order, there was 13 seeds in each vial, not 12.

I purchased the 1969 Skunk#18 IBL and the Dumpster Skunk cross from him and have germed 4 from each pack, so far. All 8 seeds had sprouted tails in less than 24 hours, and were above ground in 3ish days from getting wet. Excellent germ rate and growth so far. That's as far as I have gotten.

As for payment, I placed each order and got an order number immediately. Sent money order across the country via snail mail, and received beans within 7-10 days. I had an issue with my first order, because I forgot to copy my order number. I reached out to him and he replied and got that number to me very promptly. Never had any weird vibes or bad dealings. Will definitely order again, and continue to see what his gear holds. Hope this helps.


----------



## N.R.G. (Jun 4, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Hazeman’s Instagram is Infinity Genetics?


Yes


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 4, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Yes


..I appreciate it, but why is it Infinity Genetics if he’s Hazeman Seeds?


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 4, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> ..I appreciate it, but why is it Infinity Genetics if he’s Hazeman Seeds?


He changed his name for some reason? At least from what I can gather. No clue why?


----------



## N.R.G. (Jun 4, 2018)

Yeah, at seed banks he's still known as Hazeman Seeds so don't know what his plan is with Infinity Genetics.


----------



## Anothermeduser (Jun 5, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Hazeman’s Instagram is Infinity Genetics?


Yes, there are a few fake accounts that have used hilt he baseman name so like N.R.G. Said infinitygenetics


----------



## Anothermeduser (Jun 5, 2018)

Used the hazeman name


----------



## Forte (Jun 6, 2018)

Does anyone know where I can find some 88g13xhashplant seeds? attitude is sold out


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 6, 2018)

Forte said:


> Does anyone know where I can find some 88g13xhashplant seeds? attitude is sold out


i just bought a pack direct from hazeman. hit him up on IG.


----------



## Forte (Jun 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i just bought a pack direct from hazeman. hit him up on IG.


I don't have instagram. Do you know another way I can reach him?


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 6, 2018)

Forte said:


> I don't have instagram. Do you know another way I can reach him?


Email [email protected], ask him for a strain list and ordering instructions.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 6, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Email [email protected], ask him for a strain list and ordering instructions.


damn, that is what i should have said to start. thanks socaljoe...


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 6, 2018)

I currently have 4 Hazeman Goldfish and 1 White Grapes going. They all got new shoes today, kids grow up so fast.

I'll try and get some pics up at some point.


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> damn, that is what i should have said to start. thanks socaljoe...


De nada, amigo.


----------



## Forte (Jun 6, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Email [email protected], ask him for a strain list and ordering instructions.


Thanks man!


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 6, 2018)

Forte said:


> Thanks man!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 6, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Yes


Aww shit, I keep tagging hazemanseedssig and dude never comments on the pics I post of his gear. I'll try Infinity, cheers.


----------



## Anothermeduser (Jun 7, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I currently have 4 Hazeman Goldfish and 1 White Grapes going. They all got new shoes today, kids grow up so fast.
> 
> I'll try and get some pics up at some point.


I've been wanting to order some goldfish myself


----------



## Forte (Jun 7, 2018)

Do any of you guys know how long hazeman usually takes to respond to emails?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 7, 2018)

Forte said:


> Do any of you guys know how long hazeman usually takes to respond to emails?


A day or 2 I believe.


----------



## neved (Jun 7, 2018)

HamNEggs said:


> If you are looking to save a few bucks you can find him on IG. He sends you a list of everything he has and its only 40 bucks for a 12 pack with free shipping in the states. Hopefully I will be seeing the Pine Tar Kush here shortly!


Hi 
Could y plz send me his acc name
Thnx


----------



## N.R.G. (Jun 7, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I currently have 4 Hazeman Goldfish and 1 White Grapes going. They all got new shoes today, kids grow up so fast.
> 
> I'll try and get some pics up at some point.


How are the Goldfish looking? I just realized I have a full pack of these I received as a freebie.


----------



## HamNEggs (Jun 7, 2018)

neved said:


> Hi
> Could y plz send me his acc name
> Thnx


Here you go @infinitygenetics


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 7, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> How are the Goldfish looking? I just realized I have a full pack of these I received as a freebie.


Mine were a freebie pack too. Not much to report right now, other than theyre healthy and growing steadily. They're 2-3 weeks old and looking primed to hit a growth spurt. I'll post an update when I have something worthwhile to share.


----------



## TheCatOutRanksYou (Jun 8, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I have purchased from The Nature Farm twice now, both within the last 30-45 days or so. He is the breeder, selling his gear directly. Everything jayblaze said is right on. He has a huge following and continues to grow it, mostly through Instagram. Also a couple of video presentations on youtube, if you are interested in his farming techniques.
> 
> The listings don't always get the full description treatment, on his site. Like jay said, some are only up for hours before they sell out and are gone. Go look at a few other listings, and you will see that some do, others I assume he just hasn't taken the time to do so. The price is for one pack, of 12 regs. A freebie, full pack of 12 has been included with every order that I have placed, and seems to be the norm. In fact, the Windwalker that we are discussing, is one of the free packs I got. Not too shabby. Another was the professor jerry's og. Also, my last order, there was 13 seeds in each vial, not 12.
> 
> ...


Thank you, definitely good to know. He sounds like an awesome person to do business with so I'll have to check it out. Now you have me wondering if I order the Windwalker to begin with if I'll get WW again for the freebie. lol $60 for 12 seeds is a great deal though, thanks again for the the info.


----------



## N.R.G. (Jun 8, 2018)

TheCatOutRanksYou said:


> Thank you, definitely good to know. He sounds like an awesome person to do business with so I'll have to check it out. Now you have me wondering if I order the Windwalker to begin with if I'll get WW again for the freebie. lol $60 for 12 seeds is a great deal though, thanks again for the the info.


It's a decent deal. Hazeman offers 12 seeds for $40. Now that's a great deal!


----------



## fartsalot (Jun 8, 2018)

Yup, excellent deal, and he ships fast and has good communication. Does anybody have a smoke report on his Durban POison?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 8, 2018)

fartsalot said:


> Yup, excellent deal, and he ships fast and has good communication. Does anybody have a smoke report on his Durban POison?


i have a nice one in veg, but that is far as i have got. will clone, sex and flower in the next couple months. sorry i can't help, but am interested also.


----------



## greywind (Jun 8, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> It's a decent deal. Hazeman offers 12 seeds for $40. Now that's a great deal!


And he generally includes a freebie with every order.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 8, 2018)

greywind said:


> And he generally includes a freebie with every order.


i got white grapes as a freebie recently....


----------



## N.R.G. (Jun 8, 2018)

greywind said:


> And he generally includes a freebie with every order.


Oops, you're right! I have always received a freebie and it's not subpar freebies, many times it's packs that are listed for sale. So that's 24 seeds for $40 if you order one pack. He is an unbelievable deal when you think about it. His genetics are legit fire too.


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 8, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i got white grapes as a freebie recently....


my white grapes female is actually looking pretty good right now after flipping. May just need some extra veg time with some topping and bending so it doesnt go straight up. I have a male i kept that was the shortest of the 2 phenos so I will make some f2's. The male, It looks pretty good actually now. It was most normal branching of the bunches and worth a look. The female and the male I kept are both the shorter phenos. The male dishing pollen in middle of week 3 flower. Top has a nice cluster too going.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 8, 2018)

neved said:


> Hi
> Could y plz send me his acc name
> Thnx


so the kush was in stock?


----------



## neved (Jun 8, 2018)

greenghost420 said:


> so the kush was in stock?


Not able to contact with, there’re lot of same usernames , couldn’t relized which ones


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> my white grapes female is actually looking pretty good right now after flipping. May just need some extra veg time with some topping and bending so it doesnt go straight up. I have a male i kept that was the shortest of the 2 phenos so I will make some f2's. The male, It looks pretty good actually now. It was most normal branching of the bunches and worth a look. The female and the male I kept are both the shorter phenos. The male dishing pollen in middle of week 3 flower. Top has a nice cluster too going.


awesome, thanks for the reply. look forward to a smoke report...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 9, 2018)

neved said:


> Not able to contact with, there’re lot of same usernames , couldn’t relized which ones


You can email him at [email protected]

And his IG username is infinitygenetics and his avatar pic is the Hazeman brand logo. Cheers


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 9, 2018)

Just chopped the grapes 13 grape soda pheno I have. This is the 1st clone run and she is real nice. Turned pretty "fall" colors and she smells like grape big league chew gum. Fingers cross on the taste. Just posted these on my thread but feel they belong here too.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just chopped the grapes 13 grape soda pheno I have. This is the 1st clone run and she is real nice. Turned pretty "fall" colors and she smells like grape big league chew gum. Fingers cross on the taste. Just posted these on my thread but feel they belong here too.
> View attachment 4148167View attachment 4148168 View attachment 4148169


nice, look forward to your smoke report too !!!


----------



## neved (Jun 9, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You can email him at [email protected]
> 
> And his IG username is infinitygenetics and his avatar pic is the Hazeman brand logo. Cheers


Thnxx again


----------



## N.R.G. (Jun 9, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just chopped the grapes 13 grape soda pheno I have. This is the 1st clone run and she is real nice. Turned pretty "fall" colors and she smells like grape big league chew gum. Fingers cross on the taste. Just posted these on my thread but feel they belong here too.
> View attachment 4148167View attachment 4148168 View attachment 4148169


Love the look of this plant. Hope it smokes and tastes as good as it looks. I have a pack of these on the way now. Great job on these!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 9, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Love the look of this plant. Hope it smokes and tastes as good as it looks. I have a pack of these on the way now. Great job on these!


Thank you. She really did turn pretty fall like colors. 

Hope you find something good too!


----------



## N.R.G. (Jun 11, 2018)

Order has arrived! I have had my eye on White Grapes and it came as a freebie!


----------



## dabby duck (Jun 11, 2018)

This was all from dcse, the freebies are weird since thors hammer seems mislabeled, and white lighting is both a white window cut and alien x alien tech cut, cool freebies though


----------



## N.R.G. (Jun 12, 2018)

dabby duck said:


> This was all from dcse, the freebies are weird since thors hammer seems mislabeled, and white lighting is both a white window cut and alien x alien tech cut, cool freebies though
> 
> View attachment 4149705


Hmm, I'm not sure what's going on with that Thor's Hammer unless the creator just didn't cross reference before calling the cross that. Maybe he didn't realize SnowHigh has a strain already called Thor's Hammer? Looks like a cool cross though either way!


----------



## dabby duck (Jun 13, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure what's going on with that Thor's Hammer unless the creator just didn't cross reference before calling the cross that. Maybe he didn't realize SnowHigh has a strain already called Thor's Hammer? Looks like a cool cross though either way!


I will have to ask at DCSE, but I enjoy the topic of mystery 

Yeah I wonder if it was just a goof up
I think there was a purple lighting too that was WWxNL5 x trainwreck


----------



## greywind (Jun 13, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure what's going on with that Thor's Hammer unless the creator just didn't cross reference before calling the cross that. Maybe he didn't realize SnowHigh has a strain already called Thor's Hammer? Looks like a cool cross though either way!


Just not enough names to go around anymore.


----------



## higher self (Jun 14, 2018)

Finally popped a pack of Grape Stomper x Stardawg. So far so good about 2 weeks in.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 14, 2018)

higher self said:


> Finally popped a pack of Grape Stomper x Stardawg. So far so good about 2 weeks in.


i got some of those as freebies. as soon as i do more sexing and selecting with what i have going now, i wanna pop all my purple genetics and see what babies can be made.

GS x Stardawg
Gorille de Raisin
GDP
Gorilla Grape Bx3 F2 
and 
White Grapes


----------



## higher self (Jun 14, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i got some of those as freebies. as soon as i do more sexing and selecting with what i have going now, i wanna pop all my purple genetics and see what babies can be made.
> 
> GS x Stardawg
> Gorille de Raisin
> ...


Same here really. Popped these along with fried grapes (grapist x rugburn OG), purple bandlands & may pop some more Lavender crosses. 

Eventually want to hit everything with an OG dom male, which for now is Blizzard Bush from Greenpoint.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 14, 2018)

higher self said:


> Same here really. Popped these along with fried grapes (grapist x rugburn OG), purple bandlands & may pop some more Lavender crosses.
> 
> Eventually want to hit everything with an OG dom male, which for now is Blizzard Bush from Greenpoint.


sounds like a plan


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 21, 2018)

The white grapes female I have is looking promising. Smells good too. Grapes for sure. The male was not a bad looker either. Gave some nice pollen and so I look forward to making some f2's of the white grapes. Probably cross a shorter pheno lemon stomper male I have to the white grapes female also to see how that goes.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 21, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> The white grapes female I have is looking promising. Smells good too. Grapes for sure. The male was not a bad looker either. Gave some nice pollen and so I look forward to making some f2's of the white grapes. Probably cross a shorter pheno lemon stomper male I have to the white grapes female also to see how that goes.


cool, thanks for the info. my white grapes will be grown. dammit, need more room...


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 23, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> cool, thanks for the info. my white grapes will be grown. dammit, need more room...


My white grapes female smells like a grape tootsie pop. Kind of a deep grape smell.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 24, 2018)

I think I'm gonna have to pop the rest of my grapes 13, 6 or 7 beans. While my grape soda smelling cut smells great it doesn't have that taste at all. It's not a bad taste but no grape soda/gum taste and that's what I want. She has a floral hash kind of taste. Maybe she needs a long cured to bring it out? 

Its a great plant and I'm looking forward to running her f2s but I think I'm gonna let the clone go. I'm on a flavor chase at the moment and she just ain't there for me.


----------



## N.R.G. (Jun 24, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I think I'm gonna have to pop the rest of my grapes 13, 6 or 7 beans. While my grape soda smelling cut smells great it doesn't have that taste at all. It's not a bad taste but no grape soda/gum taste and that's what I want. She has a floral hash kind of taste. Maybe she needs a long cured to bring it out?
> 
> Its a great plant and I'm looking forward to running her f2s but I think I'm gonna let the clone go. I'm on a flavor chase at the moment and she just ain't there for me.


Bummer! How's the potency on her?


----------



## blueman33 (Jun 24, 2018)

Dropped my grape stomperxstardawgxthe white last night can't wait,pics when they get big enough


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 24, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Bummer! How's the potency on her?


The potency on her is fine, she has a good high that is more sativa-ish heady and less body buzz. 

She is a good pheno but not great so I'm gonna keep looking. I know there is better phenos to find so I'll pop the last of the pack in hopes to find it.!


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Forte (Jul 1, 2018)

Whats the strongest indica that hazeman has on stock?


----------



## tatonka (Jul 1, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> View attachment 4158672


I emailed him but have recieved the list or instructions.


----------



## neved (Jul 1, 2018)

I notice his message on instagram today for 4th of july .
I will also get some
I love BC og or BC kush
Any similar by his list ?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jul 2, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I emailed him but have recieved the list or instructions.


It takes him a few days to respond, in my experience. I could probably send it to you if you need it right away.


----------



## neved (Jul 2, 2018)

He respond my email .
I wanna order Durban poison .
Which ones is better you think 
I’m hydro guy .
And anyones sending him cash by the mail ?
Thnx


----------



## tatonka (Jul 2, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> It takes him a few days to respond, in my experience. I could probably send it to you if you need it right away.


The list came, Hazeman sent it
It is huge, decision's decisions
Thanks @Spondylo Grow


----------



## N.R.G. (Jul 2, 2018)

tatonka said:


> The list came, Hazeman sent it
> It is huge, decision's decisions
> Thanks @Spondylo Grow


He has an extensive list that's for sure.


----------



## moundstomper (Jul 2, 2018)

Hazemans coming on strong with his creations this year I hit a home run with his LA pure kush x bluedream now he's done a collab with mel' s buckeye purple x fat purple another one that going to be epic throwed my name in the hat with hazemel's purple fat buck what y'all think sound good


----------



## N.R.G. (Jul 2, 2018)

moundstomper said:


> Hazemans coming on strong with his creations this year I hit a home run with his LA pure kush x bluedream now he's done a collab with mel' s buckeye purple x fat purple another one that going to be epic throwed my name in the hat with hazemel's purple fat buck what y'all think sound good


His genetics are legit. I threw a name out there for that cross as well. Bombastic Buckeye!


----------



## sourgummy (Jul 3, 2018)

my white grapes smells identical to a tootsie pop. Just add a little bit of grape smell in there. It's putting on a nice trichome layer.


----------



## Florigrown (Jul 11, 2018)

Been waiting on the confirmation email, Im worried i sent it to the wrong address lol, or does he only check the po box once or twice a week?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 11, 2018)

Florigrown said:


> Been waiting on the confirmation email, Im worried i sent it to the wrong address lol, or does he only check the po box once or twice a week?


how long you been waiting?

mine took a week or so if i remember correctly. probably 2-3 weeks from order time to receive package time.


----------



## Florigrown (Jul 11, 2018)

I sent it out last week and tracking says it got there at lunch monday, but if yours was 2-3 weeks then im good. He said hed email when he got it i just didnt want to sit here and someone else got the envelope lol. I always get paranoid that i do something wrong when sending money and handwriting stuff lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 11, 2018)

I ended up keeping my grape soda smelling pheno of grapes 13 because I think I need to give her one more chance because she smells so sweet and grapey in flower that I feel I can bring that flavor out more. I know a few of the buds I've been breaking up of it lately have been getting fruitier smelling and tasting. 

Here is a dry bud shot
 

I might try getting some organic soil and run one in soil with no salt ferts and see how that turns out.

Right now I have her in coco using canna a + b and rhizotonic which is all new to me so we'll see how she turns out in coco. The one clone I have flowering now is in the shitty tupur and not doing well at all, she is losing her fan leaves and she is barely a month in. It looks like she is getting no nitrogen? I'll be glad to be done with the tupur and will never use that product again.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 11, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I ended up keeping my grape soda smelling pheno of grapes 13 because I think I need to give her one more chance because she smells so sweet and grapey in flower that I feel I can bring that flavor out more. I know a few of the buds I've been breaking up of it lately have been getting fruitier smelling and tasting.
> 
> Here is a dry bud shot
> View attachment 4163762
> ...


Damn, that Tupur has been giving you tons of trouble.

I was a bit apprehensive about using compressed brick coco coir after reading horror stories about high salt content, foreign objects, etc... So far, my plants have been doing great. And I'm not just talking cannabis... tomatoes, potatoes, cucumbers, pumpkins.

So I don't know if you're looking to go that route, but I've been pretty happy with GH CocoTek bricks, very nice consistency to the coir. Can be had usually for $16-$18 on Amazon, depending on the seller.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 11, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Damn, that Tupur has been giving you tons of trouble.
> 
> I was a bit apprehensive about using compressed brick coco coir after reading horror stories about high salt content, foreign objects, etc... So far, my plants have been doing great. And I'm not just talking cannabis... tomatoes, potatoes, cucumbers, pumpkins.
> 
> So I don't know if you're looking to go that route, but I've been pretty happy with GH CocoTek bricks, very nice consistency to the coir. Can be had usually for $16-$18 on Amazon, depending on the seller.


Yeah for some reason 2 bags of tupur have cost me 2 months total of growth, so weird too. I can't figure out what the deal is with it so time to switch. 

I've used the GH cocotek bricks years ago but back then didn't realize I needed to add calmag so results weren't where they would be now. I think I'll give it a try in the future, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 11, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah for some reason 2 bags of tupur have cost me 2 months total of growth, so weird too. I can't figure out what the deal is with it so time to switch.
> 
> I've used the GH cocotek bricks years ago but back then didn't realize I needed to add calmag so results weren't where they would be now. I think I'll give it a try in the future, thanks for the heads up.


I only learned how to treat coco earlier this year. I first tried using it back in 2013, but was treating it like soil...so I'd feed, water, water, feed, etc. It started spiraling out of control on me and I couldn't figure out what I was doing wrong.

Now, I've got coco mixed with a healthy bit of perlite and am running Mega Crop @ 4g/gal and cal-mag at 1g/gal. Feed every watering and never letting it dry out. Results have been great.

Whatever you do, I hope you have better luck than you've had with the Tupur.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 11, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I only learned how to treat coco earlier this year. I first tried using it back in 2013, but was treating it like soil...so I'd feed, water, water, feed, etc. It started spiraling out of control on me and I couldn't figure out what I was doing wrong.
> 
> Now, I've got coco mixed with a healthy bit of perlite and am running Mega Crop @ 4g/gal and cal-mag at 1g/gal. Feed every watering and never letting it dry out. Results have been great.
> 
> Whatever you do, I hope you have better luck than you've had with the Tupur.


Thank you, and my seedlings and clones I transplanted into coco a couple weeks ago are all back on track and I'm so stoked.

Cheers and good growing to you


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 13, 2018)

Hazeman Goldfish keeper, #1 out of 5.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 13, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I ended up keeping my grape soda smelling pheno of grapes 13 because I think I need to give her one more chance because she smells so sweet and grapey in flower that I feel I can bring that flavor out more. I know a few of the buds I've been breaking up of it lately have been getting fruitier smelling and tasting.
> 
> Here is a dry bud shot
> View attachment 4163762
> ...


heres a recipe for coco nutes that Bakersfield was kind enough to share with me, guy grows the healthiest buds yet, hoping he wont be upset with me posting it onwards!


personally im not a fan of canna coco nutes either, maybe i did something wrong but my plants didnt thrive with canna gear, ive had much better growth using Bakersfields method


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 14, 2018)

greencropper said:


> heres a recipe for coco nutes that Bakersfield was kind enough to share with me, guy grows the healthiest buds yet, hoping he wont be upset with me posting it onwards!
> View attachment 4164801
> 
> personally im not a fan of canna coco nutes either, maybe i did something wrong but my plants didnt thrive with canna gear, ive had much better growth using Bakersfields method


Thanks bro! I appreciate the info.

Honestly I believe it was just the shitty 2 bags tupur. 

For the past 3 years I've been using tupur and I got every bag from the same store for those 3 years and had great results every time. I used pure blend pro, GH 3 part and GH flora nova all in tupur with the same results. 

Then in January of this year my go to store didn't have any tupur in stock so I went and got a bag from a 2nd store in town, that is when I had the issues with the grapes 13 seeds. There was weird white looking fungus on the bottom holes of the pots and plants roots never really developed. 

So I went back to my original store and purchased a couple more bags of tupur and ran the clones of the grapes with again with no issues. 

Then my go to store goes out of business and I had to once again buy tupur from a 3rd shop here in town to start my tangerine power crosses in and the same shitty performance as the bag from the 2nd store. Seeds stalled out and never really produced roots so I uprooted all plants and washed off the tupur and transplanted them into coco. I wished I would have put them in dwc to speed things up a bit. Next time.

Now I'm using the canna/coco my plants are looking healthy again. I've never ran canna but I find most nutrient lines are similar if used properly. It's all the same as long as you keep it simple. 

I used to use the general hydro line for 10+ years and always had solid results. It is still my go to when all else fails, I'm just playing with different things here and there.

I literally changed nothing with those two shitty bags but for the life of me I couldn't get the plants to respond. Sometimes it happens I reckon.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 14, 2018)

Here are the clones and seedlings I transplanted a couple weeks ago into the coco.
Like June 28th-ish, just transplanted into coco
 
Now
 
The big male clone and little miyagi clone are doing well in coco too


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jul 14, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Here are the clones and seedlings I transplanted a couple weeks ago into the coco.
> Like June 28th-ish, just transplanted into coco
> View attachment 4164888
> Now
> ...


Good to see them back on track, Eso. Happy growing, man.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 14, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Good to see them back on track, Eso. Happy growing, man.


Thank you Kindly


----------



## GUN1 (Jul 16, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Thank you Kindly


Was the grape 13 worth growing? How did it smoke


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 16, 2018)

GUN1 said:


> Was the grape 13 worth growing? How did it smoke


Yeah I think it is worth growing, I have pics back on page 20. The smoke is good all had a mix of indica/sativa buzz. All had berry/grape smells and the 2 I ran twice had very sweet and strong grape smells. The flavors aren't as grape tasting but I think the cure is bringing it out more.

I only popped 5 and got 4 females and 1 male. I'll run the rest of the pack eventually.


----------



## Florigrown (Jul 21, 2018)

The eagle has landed


----------



## Florigrown (Jul 21, 2018)

Anyone here run any of these before? Ive been looking for Chunky Diesel seeds forever, hoping to pull something similar from his DC/SD.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 23, 2018)

@Sour Wreck 

How's that Hazeman Durban doing?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 23, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> @Sour Wreck
> 
> How's that Hazeman Durban doing?


had two, one died, not sure why. any way the other is kicking well in veg, sexed as female recently and will get worked into the flower rotation in the next few runs for sure...


----------



## too larry (Jul 23, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> had two, one died, not sure why. any way the other is kicking well in veg, sexed as female recently and will get worked into the flower rotation in the next few runs for sure...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 23, 2018)

too larry said:


>


lol, i'm bottle necked right now.

just harvested 3, another 2 over the next couple weeks. traffic is starting to move, lol...


----------



## too larry (Jul 23, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> lol, i'm bottle necked right now.
> 
> just harvested 3, another 2 over the next couple weeks. traffic is starting to move, lol...


I can put as many as I want under my light. The only limitation is how much work I want to do. But the timer is preset.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 23, 2018)

too larry said:


> I can put as many as I want under my light. The only limitation is how much work I want to do. But the timer is preset.


i have 13 known females ready to be cloned and flowered ASAP...


----------



## Florigrown (Jul 24, 2018)

Ran one of each strain and 2 cheeses 5/6 are through the ground. The tuna kush hasnt budged yet. The gods gift was up in 28 hours with green leaves i was impressed.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 24, 2018)

Hazeman Goldfish. I do believe she's starting the stretch. I'll be interested to see how tall she gets...right now we're at 4'6" above the pot.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jul 25, 2018)

Nice to see Hazeman still at it.
I remember him from the old cannabis world and the old overgrow sites.


----------



## N.R.G. (Jul 25, 2018)

I'm running some Fat Purple right now. I had an A/C issue and had some high temps for a short period. The Fat Purple isn't very heat tolerant unfortunately. My other two strains held up but I lost a big portion of the Fat Purples. The three remaining are doing well now. They sure are nice smelling in veg. Very sappy strain, they are sticky to the touch and they produce sap when you clone them. Can't wait to see them flower. Going to grab another pack as well, I want a full run with them.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 4, 2018)

We're solidly into the stretch. My Hazeman Goldfish is around 75" and has been gaining 2" a day...hope she chills on that soon, I'm running out of vertical space under my shade cloth.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 4, 2018)

wow ^^^


----------



## too larry (Aug 4, 2018)

Taller tent poles are the answer.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 4, 2018)

too larry said:


> Taller tent poles are the answer.


Funny you should mention that...I'm using an ez-up frame, and shortly after posting that, I realized that the legs weren't fully extended. I gained a few inches, and I think I should be good now. 

I never expected the plant to blow up like it has. When I transplanted into the 15g pot, it was 34" tall...so it's basically doubled since then, and about 24" of that is stretch growth. Gonna be interesting...I was trying to avoid having plants much over 60-66". Oh well.


----------



## too larry (Aug 4, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Funny you should mention that...I'm using an ez-up frame, and shortly after posting that, I realized that the legs weren't fully extended. I gained a few inches, and I think I should be good now.
> 
> I never expected the plant to blow up like it has. When I transplanted into the 15g pot, it was 34" tall...so it's basically doubled since then, and about 24" of that is stretch growth. Gonna be interesting...I was trying to avoid having plants much over 60-66". Oh well.


If you happened to have an in-ground swimming pool laying around. . . . .


----------



## SativaInMind (Aug 5, 2018)

KQB is flame, intense smells, and very pleasing, really hard to describe but some of the best herb ive smelt are from two phenos of this line


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 5, 2018)

My Goldfish is a heavy, heavy feeder. She's the only one that's shown any yellowing in her leaves this entire grow cycle. I hope by feeding her more, she'll get nice and fat.


----------



## N.R.G. (Aug 5, 2018)

SativaInMind said:


> KQB is flame, intense smells, and very pleasing, really hard to describe but some of the best herb ive smelt are from two phenos of this line


What is KQB? Killer Queen x Blowfish?


----------



## SativaInMind (Aug 6, 2018)

yes I think that is correct, if you have these do not sit on them they are very unique, and easily some of the strongest smelling herb (and best to me) I have come across, which is a lot of herb....
they were freebies to, def had me interested in more of hazemans gear, guess I need to find him so does anyone know if Infinity genetics on IG is actually him forsure?


----------



## greywind (Aug 6, 2018)

SativaInMind said:


> yes I think that is correct, if you have these do not sit on them they are very unique, and easily some of the strongest smelling herb (and best to me) I have come across, which is a lot of herb....
> they were freebies to, def had me interested in more of hazemans gear, guess I need to find him so does anyone know if Infinity genetics on IG is actually him forsure?


Yes, it is him. Happy hunting!


----------



## dabby duck (Aug 6, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> My Goldfish is a heavy, heavy feeder. She's the only one that's shown any yellowing in her leaves this entire grow cycle. I hope by feeding her more, she'll get nice and fat.


Goldfish isnt current on the list is it? Missed it, still kicking myself on Black Tuna...


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 6, 2018)

dabby duck said:


> Goldfish isnt current on the list is it? Missed it, still kicking myself on Black Tuna...


Not sure. I received mine as a freebie.

I checked my strain list from a little while ago and it is listed as Tuna x Kodiak Gold. You'd have to check a current list to confirm.


----------



## dabby duck (Aug 6, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Not sure. I received mine as a freebie.
> 
> I checked my strain list from a little while ago and it is listed as Tuna x Kodiak Gold. You'd have to check a current list to confirm.


Nice thats it, definitely available, I should have read up on goldfishs lineage, but damn the tuna looks sick, heri x lambs b...

Oh well gots a little time, just sprouted some Monkey Ballz and already searching for a male for outdoor next year...


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 7, 2018)

dabby duck said:


> Nice thats it, definitely available, I should have read up on goldfishs lineage, but damn the tuna looks sick, heri x lambs b...
> 
> Oh well gots a little time, just sprouted some Monkey Ballz and already searching for a male for outdoor next year...


Right on. I can tell you this much about Goldfish: they're strong, fast growers. Hopefully I can report back some more positives a bit later.


----------



## N.R.G. (Aug 7, 2018)

dabby duck said:


> Goldfish isnt current on the list is it? Missed it, still kicking myself on Black Tuna...


He has Tuna in stock as well if you go through him directly. Just an FYI.


----------



## Anothermeduser (Aug 7, 2018)

got some black tuna going now, all have a similar odour, this is the standout


----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 13, 2018)

i got '79 xmas bud as freebies from CSI Humboldt. 

nspecta's '79 xmas bud and hazeman's pine tar kush are gonna make babies in the future


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 13, 2018)

is the comet kush any good?


----------



## Icemud420 (Aug 17, 2018)

Hey everyone, 

Great thread, lots of good info on hazeman strains. 

I'm currently running the Hazeman Pine Tar Kush aka 79 Xmas Bud and going to be doing an open pollenation for a seed increase as well as hitting 9 other strains with it. I'm waiting for some of my 9 plants to clone and root and then will be flipping to flowering. 
So far out of 10 Xmas Bud seeds popped, 2 never made it, and what looks like I have possibly 5 females, 3 males but still won't know for sure until I flower. They have a really interesting smell, a very skunky, almost deep pinesol smell with a peppery nose or chemically nose to them. Can't wait to see how they smell in flowering. 

I'm about to start my 2nd project, same goal (seed increase and to hit 9 other strains) and have a ton of Hazeman genetics... what should I pop next? I'm really leaning towards deep chunk or grape 13 but have so many choices.

Here is what I have to pop: (all from hazeman seeds)
Purple Monkey balls
Astro Kush
Blueberry
Blue Dream x Azure Haze
Gods Gift
Lemon Stomper
Super Strawberry Diesel
Monkey balls (deep chunk)
Grape 13
White Grapes
88G13/Hashplant
White Shark/Aloha White widow
Sour Grapes
Fat Purple
Deep Chunk x Sour Diesel x Deep Chunk x Sour Diesel
Durban Poison.


----------



## N.R.G. (Aug 17, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i got '79 xmas bud as freebies from CSI Humboldt.
> 
> nspecta's '79 xmas bud and hazeman's pine tar kush are gonna make babies in the future


Let us know how the '79 xmas bud compares to Hazeman's PTK. Some seem to think they are one in the same. I'm interested in this.


----------



## Icemud420 (Aug 17, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Let us know how the '79 xmas bud compares to Hazeman's PTK. Some seem to think they are one in the same. I'm interested in this.


From everything I read, Hazeman's PTK is 79 Xmas bud.


----------



## Chemlover (Aug 19, 2018)

Hey what's going on guys ! I was the winner of the the name the strain contest from hazeman on IG I chose the name Grape Jelly. Buckeye purple (Mel's cut) x fat purple. I germinated 13 seeds and 12 popped there heads out of the ground 1 of them is a little slow but still in the game
Below is a picture of the 2 day old seedlings


----------



## elephantSea (Aug 19, 2018)

Chemlover said:


> Hey what's going on guys ! I was the winner of the the name the strain contest from hazeman on IG I chose the name Grape Jelly. Buckeye purple (Mel's cut) x fat purple. I germinated 13 seeds and 12 popped there heads out of the ground 1 of them is a little slow but still in the game
> Below is a picture of the 2 day old seedlings


They look dank AF.


----------



## Chemlover (Aug 19, 2018)

elephantSea said:


> They look dank AF.



Thanx man this cross is gonna be something special ! Shout out to hazeman it was an honor to have named one of his cultivars


----------



## N.R.G. (Aug 20, 2018)

Chemlover said:


> Thanx man this cross is gonna be something special ! Shout out to hazeman it was an honor to have named one of his cultivars


Awesome, from what I have read the Buckeye can be slow in veg so will be interesting to see how this combo does. Should be some amazing colors and smells in flower!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Aug 29, 2018)

5 Mikado . 100% germination . Will post updates as it go's


----------



## greencropper (Aug 29, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> 5 Mikado . 100% germination . Will post updates as it go'sView attachment 4189066


grew 2 full packs of those out recently, had 2 herms...odds are you will probably not get any, good luck with those! nice


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Aug 29, 2018)

greencropper said:


> grew 2 full packs of those out recently, had 2 herms...odds are you will probably not get any, good luck with those! nice


I will keep a close eye on them. Looking for a good mom. How did you enjoy the smoke?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 29, 2018)

hazemen chocolate thai F2's hit the DC Seed Exchange today. i'm busy saving for nice tires, can't do seeds right now


----------



## Icemud420 (Aug 30, 2018)

Here is a photo of some of Hazeman's Monkey Balls (Deep Chunk pheno) that I popped last week. Cracked in water within 24 hours and popped into fresh soil. 7 of 8 popped  Can't wait to get these going.. really happy to have some Deep Chunk in my Garden!


----------



## Icemud420 (Aug 30, 2018)

Here is a photo of the Hazeman's Pine Tar Kush, rumored to be 79 Xmas Bud... just about to flower them and do an open pollination .


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Aug 30, 2018)

Icemud420 said:


> Here is a photo of some of Hazeman's Monkey Balls (Deep Chunk pheno) that I popped last week. Cracked in water within 24 hours and popped into fresh soil. 7 of 8 popped  Can't wait to get these going.. really happy to have some Deep Chunk in my Garden!


I had a hard time deciding between monkey balls and mikado. I wound up choosing makado i will keep a close eye on your grow.


----------



## Anothermeduser (Aug 30, 2018)

Anybody have any clues as to the lineage of "purple g" freebie?


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 30, 2018)

I


Anothermeduser said:


> Anybody have any clues as to the lineage of "purple g" freebie?


old one from gruru fame days gone by. Purple Indica. Look up Pacific POW strain. If thats the same one.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Sep 1, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> hazemen chocolate thai F2's hit the DC Seed Exchange today. i'm busy saving for nice tires, can't do seeds right now


I saw the email 7 hours after delivered & they were sold out only 20 packs were available


----------



## Sour Wreck (Sep 2, 2018)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I saw the email 7 hours after delivered & they were sold out only 20 packs were available


damn...


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Sep 2, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> damn...


I just finished my collection, even put the Cherry on Top aka Coastal Seeds - Panama Red so I guess Hazemans - Chocolate Thai will be my One for the Road  definitely gonna get a pack ASAP


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Sep 7, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> damn...


They restocked & have 2 packs left , I just paid for a pack , I was so close to missing out , luckily I was able to come up w/ the money. Now My collection is Officially done  & finally no more 
...One  Last  Pack  lmao


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Sep 7, 2018)

Hope u were able to get a pack @Sour Wreck , Chocolate Thai 2.5 restock is Sold Out already , wondering If I know any of the other 39 lucky ones to get a pack


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Sep 7, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> damn...


Hope I was lucky enough to get the free 5 pack of Purple G (aka Purple Indica) regular seeds while supplies last, 
Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## greencropper (Sep 7, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I will keep a close eye on them. Looking for a good mom. How did you enjoy the smoke?


i havnt got around to that one yet lol, been chuffing away on some other stuff and plum forgot about it...i will let you know what its like as soon as i find it...
ahhh found it, it smokes up well with a sort of fruity taste, pretty energetic high that lasts, mmmm yup recommend this one! @CAPT CHESAPEAKE


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Sep 10, 2018)

Sweet , Purple G freebie I’m a happy camper


----------



## dabby duck (Sep 10, 2018)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Sweet , Purple G freebie I’m a happy camper


I have been sitting on half a pack, G13 x purple rhino?


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Sep 11, 2018)

dabby duck said:


> I have been sitting on half a pack, G13 x purple rhino?


On DCS website it says Purple G aka Purple Indica, the only pack I wanted & didn’t get was Blue Magoo BX2 , instead I got Coastal - Panama Red & Hazeman - Chocolate Thai


----------



## kds710 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hazeman is a good dude. While back he sent me some new crosses he'd made:
Grape Stomper x Mikado
Bubblegum x Mikado
Bubba Kush x Head Candy
U.K. Cheese x Head Candy
Blue Dream x LA Pure

I'm unaware if he's even given these a name yet let alone if he released any of them. My brother also just got Blueberry and Grape Jelly from him which were in Hazeman's traditional packaging so I'm assuming those got released as mine were in regular glassine ziplocks like testers would come in for example. Has anybody grown any single one of these out yet?


----------



## Azubaz (Sep 12, 2018)

2 of Hazeman Blood Rose. Will be updating along the way


----------



## Icemud420 (Sep 24, 2018)

Here are some of Hazeman's monkey balls that I popped.. aka Deep Chunk F2's.


----------



## BubbaRax (Sep 26, 2018)

Does Hazeman ship internationally?


----------



## TWest65 (Sep 26, 2018)

BubbaRax said:


> Does Hazeman ship internationally?


Yes. $35 for international shipping and handling


----------



## greencropper (Sep 26, 2018)

TWest65 said:


> Yes. $35 for international shipping and handling


sorry but its $20 international shipping


----------



## TWest65 (Sep 26, 2018)

greencropper said:


> sorry but its $20 international shipping
> 
> View attachment 4205783


It must have changed since late July.


----------



## Azubaz (Sep 26, 2018)

I don't think you pay shipping through dcseedexchange it's just 50 if you pay paypal


----------



## greencropper (Sep 26, 2018)

TWest65 said:


> It must have changed since late July.


nothing changed, you got wrong info from somewhere, below is a costing from 21st september 2017


the first costing i posted here was from 1 month ago


----------



## BubbaRax (Sep 27, 2018)

greencropper said:


> sorry but its $20 international shipping
> 
> View attachment 4205783


Thank you for the information


----------



## TWest65 (Sep 27, 2018)

greencropper said:


> nothing changed, you got wrong info from somewhere, below is a costing from 21st september 2017
> View attachment 4205951
> 
> the first costing i posted here was from 1 month ago


I got the information from the pricelist Hazeman emailed to me at the end of July 2018. So, yes it has the price has changed dumbass.


----------



## N.R.G. (Sep 27, 2018)

I have an email from Hazeman on 8-21-18 and it says international shipping is $35 FYI.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 27, 2018)

TWest65 said:


> I got the information from the pricelist Hazeman emailed to me at the end of July 2018. So, yes it has the price has changed dumbass.


my last pricing list is on 3rd july '17, why didnt you post the new info like i did if you had it, nobody believes newbies dude!
cant find any of your grows anywhere? is that because you dont grow? or maybe just another sock puppet...


----------



## TWest65 (Sep 27, 2018)

greencropper said:


> my last pricing list is on 3rd july '17, why didnt you post the new info like i did if you had it, nobody believes newbies dude!
> cant find any of your grows anywhere? is that because you dont grow? or maybe just another sock puppet...
> View attachment 4206338


Fuck you, moron. I don't have to prove anything, except that you were wrong.


----------



## TWest65 (Sep 27, 2018)

TWest65 said:


> Fuck you, moron. I don't have to prove anything, except that you were wrong.


And I already did that.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 27, 2018)

TWest65 said:


> Fuck you, moron. I don't have to prove anything, except that you were wrong.


ok mr impotent wannabe grower...try some other threads where there's more knuckle draggers, you have nothing to offer here


----------



## TWest65 (Sep 27, 2018)

greencropper said:


> ok mr impotent wannabe grower...try some other threads where there's more knuckle draggers, you have nothing to offer here


What is your problem? The guy asked a question. I answered it. You said I was wrong. I said it must have changed since late July. You said I was wrong again. Then apparently your world fell apart because I wasn't wrong.

I'm not here to start shit. I'm here for one reason. To learn. I was finally able to answer a question and try to help. You have been nothing but accusatory towards me. I don't care if you think I grow or not. I have nothing to prove to you. I do grow btw. Have for 5 years now. I'm just gonna assume you're a nice guy having a bad day. So, I am dropping it.

The guy got his answer, that yes, Hazeman does indeed ship internationally. That was the important part.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 27, 2018)

TWest65 said:


> What is your problem? The guy asked a question. I answered it. You said I was wrong. I said it must have changed since late July. You said I was wrong again. Then apparently your world fell apart because I wasn't wrong.
> 
> I'm not here to start shit. I'm here for one reason. To learn. I was finally able to answer a question and try to help. You have been nothing but accusatory towards me. I don't care if you think I grow or not. I have nothing to prove to you. I do grow btw. Have for 5 years now. I'm just gonna assume you're a nice guy having a bad day. So, I am dropping it.
> 
> The guy got his answer, that yes, Hazeman does indeed ship internationally. That was the important part.


i offered info on postal costs with images to prove it, when i questioned your data accuracy out comes the 'dumbass' & 'moron' name calling, you only had to show proof of your info then all would have been settled, again...few trust newbies info


----------



## greencropper (Sep 27, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> We're solidly into the stretch. My Hazeman Goldfish is around 75" and has been gaining 2" a day...hope she chills on that soon, I'm running out of vertical space under my shade cloth.
> 
> View attachment 4176224


hey Joe!...those Goldfish must be near ready now? any chance of some pics?


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 28, 2018)

greencropper said:


> hey Joe!...those Goldfish must be near ready now? any chance of some pics?


She's getting there. I'll try and get a pic up this weekend.


----------



## Icemud420 (Sep 28, 2018)

Here is the price list from August 2018. The prices have changed since the one posted above. Looks like someone was wrong.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 28, 2018)

@greencropper

Here's a couple shots of the Goldfish. Right now, I don't estimate her finishing anytime before the end of October. She's still at the stage where pistils are everywhere but the calyx structure hasn't started bulking. Those top colas are going to be some chunky monkeys. If she looks tall, it's because she is...every bit of 8.5 feet from the pot.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 28, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> @greencropper
> 
> Here's a couple shots of the Goldfish. Right now, I don't estimate her finishing anytime before the end of October. She's still at the stage where pistils are everywhere but the calyx structure hasn't started bulking. Those top colas are going to be some chunky monkeys. If she looks tall, it's because she is...every bit of 8.5 feet from the pot.
> 
> View attachment 4207048 View attachment 4207050


WOW...you wont be going without this winter!


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 28, 2018)

greencropper said:


> WOW...you wont be going without this winter!


Nope.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 28, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Nope.


what smells are coming from her? i know its still early days tho


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 28, 2018)

greencropper said:


> what smells are coming from her? i know its still early days tho


Not much really. If I rub the flowers I get some piney and kind of skunky scents, reminds me mostly of a pine scented cleaner.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 28, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Not much really. If I rub the flowers I get some piney and kind of skunky scents, reminds me mostly of a pine scented cleaner.


itll come later, some do that, at least you're not sweating it stanking up the hood! speaking of which im seeing a lot of growers here with plants well exceeding their fence height, therefore being visible to all the neighbors...yet those plants are safe!...damn i gotta move to an area like that, ive only ever known thieving scumbag people next door!


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 28, 2018)

greencropper said:


> itll come later, some do that, at least you're not sweating it stanking up the hood!


Fortunately none of my plants have been super stinkers (yet ). Three of them still have a ways to go, so we shall see about that.


----------



## higher self (Sep 30, 2018)

Grape Stomper x Stardawg at 32 days. Only plant out of 10 and female that the stomper terps are coming through strong. Had another female flowering but it had more Stardawg and smaller yielding.

I culled two other plants early that had Stardawg as the male from Greenpoint. They just were not keeping up with the other plants going, dont think I'll run any Stardawg crosses for awhile after this.


----------



## greencropper (Oct 2, 2018)

dunno wtf is going on, here's the pricing back down to $25 international shipping??? note date - 28th sep '19
possibly had a few complaints about the higher price? whatever...happy days are here again!


----------



## N.R.G. (Oct 2, 2018)

greencropper said:


> dunno wtf is going on, here's the pricing back down to $25 international shipping??? note date - 28th sep '19
> possibly had a few complaints about the higher price? whatever...happy days are here again!
> View attachment 4208918


That’s funny, yeah maybe he was getting complaints from the international orders.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 2, 2018)

I think his comet kush has some potential, either male or female, but just me.


----------



## Azubaz (Oct 3, 2018)

Blood Rose as of today


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Oct 6, 2018)

Where is everyone getting the Hazeman seeds? Looked at his IG... hasn't posted since 2016. Seen DCS but lots out of stock I wanted. Seen the references to an email list but no idea where to get in on it.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 6, 2018)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Where is everyone getting the Hazeman seeds? Looked at his IG... hasn't posted since 2016. Seen DCS but lots out of stock I wanted. Seen the references to an email list but no idea where to get in on it.


[email protected]

Ask for a stock list and ordering instructions.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Oct 6, 2018)

Awesome Thanks!


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Oct 6, 2018)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Where is everyone getting the Hazeman seeds? Looked at his IG... hasn't posted since 2016. Seen DCS but lots out of stock I wanted. Seen the references to an email list but no idea where to get in on it.


Email direct for orders. Here is his IG https://www.instagram.com/infinitygenetics/


----------



## J-Icky (Oct 6, 2018)

Just wondering if anyone has ever had problems with getting cash to him. Not him, but the cash either not making it to him or taking a lot longer than it should.
I know there’s always a risk in mailing cash but was thinking maybe someone in the post office had figured out what he does and knows there’s a high likely hood of cash being in the envelopes being mailed to his PO Box.
I sent in my payment and being maybe 100 miles away figured he would have it within 5 days, yet I haven’t received the email from him confirming he’s received it. It’s been more than the 5 days so figured he’d have it by now


----------



## HamNEggs (Oct 6, 2018)

I didn't get confirmation on my order. Just received my package about a week or so later along with a good freebie.


----------



## J-Icky (Oct 6, 2018)

HamNEggs said:


> I didn't get confirmation on my order. Just received my package about a week or so later along with a good freebie.


Ah ok cool, I know In the email and ordering instructions he said he’d let us know, but if he usually don’t no big deal. I’ll give it another week and if nothing then I’ll shoot him an email to see what’s going on.


----------



## Icemud420 (Oct 7, 2018)

J-Icky said:


> Just wondering if anyone has ever had problems with getting cash to him. Not him, but the cash either not making it to him or taking a lot longer than it should.
> I know there’s always a risk in mailing cash but was thinking maybe someone in the post office had figured out what he does and knows there’s a high likely hood of cash being in the envelopes being mailed to his PO Box.
> I sent in my payment and being maybe 100 miles away figured he would have it within 5 days, yet I haven’t received the email from him confirming he’s received it. It’s been more than the 5 days so figured he’d have it by now


I always send it with a tracking record so at least I know when it arrives. I have not had any issues sending cash, and have ordered from him on 3 separate occasions. Generally I will email him when I see the tracking arrives and I always get a response within a day or two max. He is really good with communicating when the orders are shipping out too.


----------



## Johnnystomper (Oct 7, 2018)

I ordered a 10+ packs recently. No problems. Use a postal money order if you have any doubts. Got a pack of fat purple as my freebie.


----------



## N.R.G. (Oct 9, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Standard practice is to label it as a backcross, and make it clear what male was used initially and how many backcross generations it had undergone. Not pretend like you magically got pure reg seeds from a clone-only. Clarity about genetics actually matters. Fire or not, people should know exactly what they’re getting. Even an S1 should be labeled as such.
> 
> There’s other weird shit about Hazeman too. He sells 88g13HP when it was explicitly given out with instructions not to sell the pure line for profit. Same thing with Molokai Frost. I asked him about the Stardawg IX F2s and Underdawg D F2s he used to have available. He told me he doesn’t sell crosses made by other breeders, but I know he at least used to. Also, his Pine Tar Kush is apparently not PTK. This is according to Nspecta, the guy doing a huge Pine Tar Kush preservation project that probably has the majority of PTK seeds left in the world. According to him it’s Xmas Bud, which is still a rare and valuable strain, but it should be labeled appropriately.
> 
> I’m sure that Hazeman has some really good stuff. But I have a tough time completely trusting the genetics behind it all.


I have never seen him sell the Stardawg F2's. I do have a pack that was given as a freebie though. As far as the '88g13HP, well his loophole there was that ndnguy didnt give him the cut? He got it from Mota so I guess if you want to get technical he is free to do as he wants with it. Also no one is giving it out so I'm thankful he's selling it otherwise I wouldnt have it. As far as the PTK vs X-mas bud, I think it's safe to say no one knows what the heck is what. Ndnguy gave out seeds calling it x-mas bud but it's identical to the old PTK pics from the mid 2000's.

As for the Mikado, Breeder Steve said Mikado is his Sweet Pink Grapefuit and Cotton Candy is his Sweet Tooth from Federation.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 9, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> I have never seen him sell the Stardawg F2's. I do have a pack that was given as a freebie though. As far as the '88g13HP, well his loophole there was that ndnguy didnt give him the cut? He got it from Mota so I guess if you want to get technical he is free to do as he wants with it. Also no one is giving it out so I'm thankful he's selling it otherwise I wouldnt have it. As far as the PTK vs X-mas bud, I think it's safe to say no one knows what the heck is what. Ndnguy gave out seeds calling it x-mas bud but it's identical to the old PTK pics from the mid 2000's.
> 
> As for the Mikado, Breeder Steve said Mikado is his Sweet Pink Grapefuit and Cotton Candy is his Sweet Tooth from Federation.


I’ve personally seen an old price list that included Stardawg F2s. I’ve also seen Stardawg F2 packs from him being resold on IG. I know he doesn’t sell them anymore, but he definitely did. 

There’s no 88g13hp clone, there never was. It’s all seed stock that NDNguy worked. He gave it away, with the intent that everyone only gave away the pure seed line and nobody profited from it directly. It doesn’t matter where Hazeman got his stock from, It came with the same intentions. And at this point, everyone knows the story behind NDNguy’s 88g13hp. Just because Hazeman didn’t get the seeds directly from him excuses it. 

PTK vs Xmas Bud. Nobody knows? No, Nspecta knows. He’s grown more PTK from more seed sources than anyone not named Tom Hill. He’s also grown a ton of Xmas Bud. You can get free Xmas Bud seeds if you buy any of his crosses right now. If anyone can identify the difference, it’s him. I believe Nspecta even identified who Hazeman got the “PTK” from and verified that it was likely a mislabeling error. 

Since writing that post months and months ago, I’ve also heard that Hazeman received his Deep Chunk (Monkey Balls) seed stock under circumstances similar to the 88g13hp. He wasn’t supposed to make seeds and sell them. 

I know a lot of people like Hazeman, his prices are good and he purports to have some rare genetics. But there’s a reason why I personally would never buy from him. You can if you want.


----------



## Azubaz (Oct 9, 2018)

Blood Rose topped and already flipped to flower. I have never had such a young plant smell so strong of skunk. Could be that Heath Robinson Shiva Skunk coming threw. Might be a male as well with how much stank is on the plant. I have this and 3 other plants. They do not smell like anything but plant. This guy reeeks up the whole tent.


----------



## N.R.G. (Oct 9, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I’ve personally seen an old price list that included Stardawg F2s. I’ve also seen Stardawg F2 packs from him being resold on IG. I know he doesn’t sell them anymore, but he definitely did.
> 
> There’s no 88g13hp clone, there never was. It’s all seed stock that NDNguy worked. He gave it away, with the intent that everyone only gave away the pure seed line and nobody profited from it directly. It doesn’t matter where Hazeman got his stock from, It came with the same intentions. And at this point, everyone knows the story behind NDNguy’s 88g13hp. Just because Hazeman didn’t get the seeds directly from him excuses it.
> 
> ...


I don't know why that post popped up on my alert list. I responded and then realized how long ago it was lol. Yeah I like Hazeman and what he offers and the price he offers it at.


----------



## Icemud420 (Oct 9, 2018)

Here are a few of my Hazeman PTK/79XmasBud's preggo on day 24 flowering. I popped 10 beans, 8 rooted, 7 survived, 2 males, 5 females. 

Using both males to open "pollen chuck" across all 5 females, as well as hitting a few other (non hazeman) strains such as GG4, black cherry soda, trainwreck, harlequin, ogiesel. One male is extremely tall, lanky, has a very strong smell and almost grows like a OG kush like SFV, the other is very short, slow growing tiny plant with very little smell. 

My hopes are just to have a ton of seeds of each cross to eventually start popping looking for either that super pine terp smell/flavor or just some beast plant with intriguing expressions.


----------



## Icemud420 (Oct 9, 2018)

Here are some of the Hazeman Monkeyballs/Deep Chunk F2, I also have going right now. Same goal in mind, to pollen chuck with a Deep Chunk Male If I am lucky enough to get one. 

I asked hazeman what Monkey Balls were, and if it was Deep Chunk and he told me it is a selected F2 from Deep Chunk

I really love the leaves and how these Deep Chunks are growing! the smells are very interesting too!


----------



## dabby duck (Oct 10, 2018)

Icemud420 said:


> Here are some of the Hazeman Monkeyballs/Deep Chunk F2, I also have going right now. Same goal in mind, to pollen chuck with a Deep Chunk Male If I am lucky enough to get one.
> 
> I asked hazeman what Monkey Balls were, and if it was Deep Chunk and he told me it is a selected F2 from Deep Chunk
> 
> I really love the leaves and how these Deep Chunks are growing! the smells are very interesting too!


Love it. I started looking at your PTK photos first, thinking the leaves werent very Afghani, lol, then realized my oopsie, they look stout and pretty for the ladies. 
I have a few vegging in the queue, probably do the same as you, just open pollinate the pack. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Icemud420 (Oct 10, 2018)

dabby duck said:


> Love it. I started looking at your PTK photos first, thinking the leaves werent very Afghani, lol, then realized my oopsie, they look stout and pretty for the ladies.
> I have a few vegging in the queue, probably do the same as you, just open pollinate the pack. Thanks for posting!


Yea I figure with the industry going fully commercial, its only matter of time before some rare genetics and old school genetics are either lost to big corporations, or that eventually GMO type cannabis will enter the market. I havent heard of any confirmed GMO cannabis yet, but I do know that there are companies using Genetic markers to selectively breed so the next step may be using CRISPR to actually manipulate them. Plus I haven't ever bred with a male before, so its a learning opportunity for me to have plenty of seed stock for future crosses and potentially finding an awesome pheno to work with down the road, something special or if I'm lucky to bring back that pine flavor of the 90s  lol

I know that sooner or later though, the way the industry is going, more and more "commercial" influence may very well threaten old school strains, so I am ramping up my personal seed bank just in case 

I also haven't seen many people actually grow Xmas Bud or Deep Chunk and post their results online, so its an opportunity for others who may be curious about hazeman's strains to see their results. I know I generally research strains and growing techniques before I attempt them, and its still quite hard to find good information within our industry.


----------



## dabby duck (Oct 10, 2018)

Icemud420 said:


> Yea I figure with the industry going fully commercial, its only matter of time before some rare genetics and old school genetics are either lost to big corporations, or that eventually GMO type cannabis will enter the market. I havent heard of any confirmed GMO cannabis yet, but I do know that there are companies using Genetic markers to selectively breed so the next step may be using CRISPR to actually manipulate them. Plus I haven't ever bred with a male before, so its a learning opportunity for me to have plenty of seed stock for future crosses and potentially finding an awesome pheno to work with down the road, something special or if I'm lucky to bring back that pine flavor of the 90s  lol
> 
> I know that sooner or later though, the way the industry is going, more and more "commercial" influence may very well threaten old school strains, so I am ramping up my personal seed bank just in case
> 
> I also haven't seen many people actually grow Xmas Bud or Deep Chunk and post their results online, so its an opportunity for others who may be curious about hazeman's strains to see their results. I know I generally research strains and growing techniques before I attempt them, and its still quite hard to find good information within our industry.


I agree, I like to make backups of just about everything I do. Its tedious and not for everyone. But that also means that ther is plent to share as well. 
Preservation is 1A, as Deep chunk was also bred around my area and finding a male for PNW outdoors is 1B. That gives me extra motivation to have the strain on hand if I need to go back and forth with lineages...

As far as gmo plants, blueberry is one, its mom was a colchine treated strain, and confirmed by dj short on the potcast, recently. There are other strains that I am of the opinion that exist because of colch treatments, but that is speculation for now, and that is just one type of gmo. As far as crispr work, I am not on any real level of understanding, but I have read up on assembling scaffolds and snps from the raw genomic data ouput. My guess is that crispr uses that information to access its target area. Guess i will have to read more extensively. Gene gunning and bacterieal enhancements are other methods. I find the actual array of gmo applications to be fascinsting, however I am not drooling over inserting neem tree genes into cannabis for insecticide purposes for instance, so some kind of ethics will have to come into play. 
Damn seeds and epistemology, I just wanna grow and smoke killer weed.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 11, 2018)

lol, I hope its not PTK, I hear thats just a rumor. After growing out multiple packs of PTK and DC from CBF and Tom yrs ago, beautiful plants, mainly males, great for breeding, not for headstash, been known quite a few minutes now, these aren't new genes. Why you see so many things crossed to em. Jay is correct per the 88G13hp. Was intended to be passed out, never sold. I guess this new one is the same way. Ndn is worth the respect, trust. Not sure middlemen got greedy or not, or what happened. I like Hazeman, and such, ask him how Rushman is doin, hehe.
Tom Hills grow threads and pics used to be all over icmag, its not hard to find those grows of PTK and DC.


----------



## elephantSea (Oct 11, 2018)

Icemud420 said:


> I know that sooner or later though, the way the industry is going, more and more "commercial" influence may very well threaten old school strains, so I am ramping up my personal seed bank just in case


so I'm kinda in the mindset that everything will actually be better. Cannabis is far too easy to grow and propogate. IMO, there's not really a demographic for commercially produced GMO weed from a corporation. Nobody wants that shit, there is no market for it. Organic produce is becoming the norm, and cannabis will be the same. There are probably exceptions to this.

But realistically, with the scientific access cannabis now has - expect your current stock to be obsolete in a few years. I'm expecting to see some pretty high thc percentages as well as some insane terpene profiles and even colors. It's already starting to happen. It's going to be Gattaca, but for weed, man. There is still so much to discover.

Will there one day be seeds you buy that you are unable to propogate with? well, maybe. But don't expect cannabis to replace soy beans or corn anytime soon, so maybe not?

I think it will follow more of a craft/micro brew movement over something like tobacco/cigarettes or corn/soybeans.

Or honestly, things probably won't change much  The next big popular strain will still be some elite clone created from some other strain selfing under stress. rinse and repeat.

as for Hazeman, who knows what people have said to who, and under what circumstances seeds were given to who, blah blah blah. The truth is, is that those seeds are reaching people who would never have access to those genetics otherwise, and that's awesome. Everybody should be smoking great stuff. Everybody should have access to great genetics, and if somebody comes across something amazing, they should stand up on top of a mountain and share it with the world. Fuck you otherwise.

2c


----------



## Anothermeduser (Oct 11, 2018)

A little sense in a sea of nonsense, I concur


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 12, 2018)

I think ndnguys 88g13hp had butterscotch in it, does the one being used have it in it?


----------



## BubbaRax (Oct 12, 2018)

Does he accept PayPal for international orders?


----------



## N.R.G. (Oct 12, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I think ndnguys 88g13hp had butterscotch in it, does the one being used have it in it?


I don’t know but if I’m not mistaken I think I read somewhere that Mota/Hazeman were commissioned with making more seeds for ndnguy at one point. There is no doubt that Hazeman has the legit 88g13/hp.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 12, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> I don’t know but if I’m not mistaken I think I read somewhere that Mota/Hazeman were commissioned with making more seeds for ndnguy at one point. There is no doubt that Hazeman has the legit 88g13/hp.


no I didn't mean that. I just rememer the butterscotch being in it. 

_hazeman's / bodhi / ect ....g13 is not pure. its butterscotch / g13 worked toward the g13 side. ( by ndnguy and swampy who passed it onto community mota, hazeman, bodhi ect )_


.......... " _The G13/Hp used in the original cross was sourced from 1987-88 seeds from the seedbank when Neville crossed the clone before it died. swampy breed his line on and named it free leanord to help a wonderfull man who is spending the rest of his life in jail,30 or 31 years now. I kept my line and continued it as just g13/Bsh._ " ............. NDNGUY quote'
_
Thats nots Nevs cross its mine and a friend who went by the name of swampy,sorry but somehow it just got known as G13/BSH when it is actually G13/HP 1988 x Crays Hawiian Butterscotch not reffermans he had nothing to do with the plant cray did it. This cross has been out there goiing on seven years now to F4 on my part and farther on swampys part so its not some new cross nevil did ok glad to clear this up for yya fellows we handed out thousand of these to med people becase it works for pain and other things,the 1988 G13/HP i have we call Ghash and motarebel has made several med crosses with it that aare fire if peeps want to know and grow some dank ass buud for meds or rec......ndnguy_


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 12, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> no I didn't mean that. I just rememer the butterscotch being in it.
> 
> _hazeman's / bodhi / ect ....g13 is not pure. its butterscotch / g13 worked toward the g13 side. ( by ndnguy and swampy who passed it onto community mota, hazeman, bodhi ect )_
> 
> ...


I remember seeing those same quotes before and someone argue that the NDNguy’s hashplant has butterscotch in it. But the last quote sounds like they’re two different lines. One is Ghash which is 88g13hp and the other is 88g13hp x Butterscotch. If ghash is the one that went to Mota, it must be the same one that Bodhi and Hazeman ended up with.


----------



## rollinfunk (Oct 12, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I remember seeing those same quotes before and someone argue that the NDNguy’s hashplant has butterscotch in it. But the last quote sounds like they’re two different lines. One is Ghash which is 88g13hp and the other is 88g13hp x Butterscotch. If ghash is the one that went to Mota, it must be the same one that Bodhi and Hazeman ended up with.


Ah, that makes sense now. Good point as they all 3 have the same stock. I think full circle is that 88G13/HP = Actually is 88G13 x (HPxNL#1). I could be wrong...Now I want some (8813/hpxnl1) x butterscotch hawaiian.. Who has that?


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 12, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I remember seeing those same quotes before and someone argue that the NDNguy’s hashplant has butterscotch in it. But the last quote sounds like they’re two different lines. One is Ghash which is 88g13hp and the other is 88g13hp x Butterscotch. If ghash is the one that went to Mota, it must be the same one that Bodhi and Hazeman ended up with.


in the bodhi thread. I took it that the original stock had the butterscotch in it and each worked it to their specific wants which looks like breeding the butterscotch bout out of it?. I know I had some of that bsh x g13hp beans long time ago and traded em. cat named poor white farmer in or had some of that stock also I think or used to . I too think it shows all three have ghash. Does Mota have a ghash or valleyghash x LBL?


----------



## J-Icky (Oct 13, 2018)

Just wanted to update thatI did receive my order today. I’m honestly beyond pleased. I know he says he gives freebies with every order but I was expecting a few seeds, not a full 12 pack.
I got the LA Dream as my freebie, anyone know anything about these. I’m familiar with bluedream and all the crap it gets for what seems like no real reason. What exactly is the LA Pure that it’s crossed to and if anyone here has any pics of the LA Dream it would be awesome if you could post them.


----------



## rollinfunk (Oct 14, 2018)

J-Icky said:


> Just wanted to update thatI did receive my order today. I’m honestly beyond pleased. I know he says he gives freebies with every order but I was expecting a few seeds, not a full 12 pack.
> I got the LA Dream as my freebie, anyone know anything about these. I’m familiar with bluedream and all the crap it gets for what seems like no real reason. What exactly is the LA Pure that it’s crossed to and if anyone here has any pics of the LA Dream it would be awesome if you could post them.


Edit:
I just saw this on IG about his male:
hazemanseedsig The LA PURE Kush is a Bx4 male @bigdikbassturd

and this:
the LA Pure Kush bx3 was made by a good friend of mine which I used to hit back to the LA Pure Kush clone to make the bx4.

Some asked what he backcrossed the LA Pure to and he never answered. So LA Pure is either a bx3 or bx4 male with a unknown male originally (La Pure x X?)

Blue Dream x LA Pure Kush BX4


----------



## HUF (Oct 18, 2018)

Hey. Has anyone already grown the full cycle of Mikado strain? Was he really ready in 45 days? What is the quality of smoke?


----------



## greencropper (Oct 18, 2018)

HUF said:


> Hey. Has anyone already grown the full cycle of Mikado strain? Was he really ready in 45 days? What is the quality of smoke?


yeah i did 6 mths ago though mine were used for breeding & seeded up, but i do not think it would be 45 days as stated, more like 50-55, it smoked up nice with a long lasting up high


----------



## HUF (Oct 19, 2018)

It is somehow strange ... I am writing an email to Hazeman, and he simply sends a general list for each question. Someone can tell what he has strains with flowering up to 50 days?


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Oct 19, 2018)

Hazemans Durban Poison week 7. Crazy rubbery/sweet smell. Good stuff


----------



## Zappa66 (Oct 19, 2018)

HUF said:


> Hey. Has anyone already grown the full cycle of Mikado strain? Was he really ready in 45 days? What is the quality of smoke?


I had two phenos each went around 60-70 days. Its good pot bud didn't knock my socks off. Good flavor and sent but I found there to be a quick tolerance build up. Outdoors at 44n. it was done end of sept/first half of October. Poor mold resistance I'll note as well. Medium to low yield. It wasn't a keeper for me, but it was a phone hunt of two plants so take that in mind.


----------



## higher self (Oct 26, 2018)

Grape Stomper x Stardawg at 58 days. Had to chop some tops early due to rot but man this plant is so frosty just like the GS.


----------



## Icemud420 (Oct 28, 2018)

Today makes day 41 of flowering (from the flip to 12/12) on the 79 Xmas Bud seed project! So far it looks like pollen has been received by all strains in the tent, some strains its definitely more visible and some strains have far more seeds than others but they all have signs of seeds Sweet!!!

As for the Xmas Bud plants, they are looking great and full of seeds! They all have similar but slightly different smells, but all have a lemon/lime pine smell, more pine than lime/lemon but its really not super strong right now so its really hard to get a nose on them. I will probably be letting them go another 2 weeks, maybe 3 since the mendo grape kush is about 3 weeks behind the others and a little extra time will hopefully help all the seeds be fully mature upon harvest.

Not much to report on as of now, so here are some photos. (Xmas Bud = Hazeman's Pine Tar kush)

2 Xmas Bud males were used in an open pollination of the rest of my females. 

79 Xmas Bud x 79 xmas bud
 

79 Xmas Bud x black Cherry Soda
 

79 Xmas Bud x Ogiesel
 

79 Xmas Bud x Gorilla Glue
 

79 xmas Bud x Trainwreck


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 30, 2018)

Harvested the top half of my Hazeman Goldfish today. This plant got so big, I was having a hard time managing her. When some heavy winds came through, one of the mains just snapped in half.

I realize she kinda looks shitty in this pic, lot of dead leaves I won't have time to take care of until the weekend...this pic is a single main branch.


----------



## greencropper (Oct 30, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Harvested the top half of my Hazeman Goldfish today. This plant got so big, I was having a hard time managing her. When some heavy winds came through, one of the mains just snapped in half.
> 
> I realize she kinda looks shitty in this pic, lot of dead leaves I won't have time to take care of until the weekend...this pic is a single main branch.
> 
> View attachment 4224645


mein gott thats one dense bud there! hoping she has the effect you need!


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 31, 2018)

greencropper said:


> mein gott thats one dense bud there! hoping she has the effect you need!


She's a chunky girl for sure. Here's hoping...


----------



## wompaa (Nov 6, 2018)

i just got some seeds for a bank and i got 12 free white tiger

im not complainig about freebies but they look funny, alittle deformed and some small 

  

im also on the shitter right now and iv just lost half a spliff !! its just dissafuckingpeared !! helpppp !!! 














seroiusly tho its just gone ha ha !!


----------



## Azubaz (Nov 6, 2018)

wompaa said:


> i just got some seeds for a bank and i got 12 free white tiger
> 
> im not complainig about freebies but they look funny, alittle deformed and some small
> 
> ...


I also got some as freebies, I'm running one popped it and it showed tail in under 24 hours. It's only about 3 weeks old right now. Fastest growing one in the tent. Nice tight and even spacing between nodes. I'm excited to see how it turns out.


----------



## wompaa (Nov 6, 2018)

Azubaz said:


> I also got some as freebies, I'm running one popped it and it showed tail in under 24 hours. It's only about 3 weeks old right now. Fastest growing one in the tent. Nice tight and even spacing between nodes. I'm excited to see how it turns out.


yea they should be good but i'm not wasting much light on them as i've never heard of em .. i should do a google image search.


----------



## Azubaz (Nov 6, 2018)

wompaa said:


> yea they should be good but i'm not wasting much light on them as i've never heard of em .. i should do a google image search.


You should just grow them haha. You won't find much on google.


----------



## wompaa (Nov 6, 2018)

look nice


----------



## Azubaz (Nov 6, 2018)

wompaa said:


> look nice


Yeah grow it out.


----------



## althor (Nov 6, 2018)

wompaa said:


> yea they should be good but i'm not wasting much light on them as i've never heard of em .. i should do a google image search.


Don't understimate freebies. I have gotten some incredible bud from freebies. If a breeder is smart, he is going to give away good stuff to get people coming back with money in hand. It is foolish to me to give crap freebies that people end up pissed about since it was a waste of limited space.


----------



## NewtoMJ (Nov 6, 2018)

wompaa said:


> yea they should be good but i'm not wasting much light on them as i've never heard of em .. i should do a google image search.


white tiger is the white shark x 98 aloha white widow


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 6, 2018)

Azubaz said:


> I also got some as freebies, I'm running one popped it and it showed tail in under 24 hours. It's only about 3 weeks old right now. Fastest growing one in the tent. Nice tight and even spacing between nodes. I'm excited to see how it turns out.


You were running Blood Rose, right? If so, how's that going?


----------



## Azubaz (Nov 6, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> You were running Blood Rose, right? If so, how's that going?


The one i had was male. It was only maybe a month old but my tent stunk from him, kinda think i should have done something with him. I actually gave my buddy a seed and his is female. Should be ready in about 60 days ill make sure to take pictures. I have another one going but it's just a seedling.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Nov 11, 2018)

I got the last pack of Chocolate Thai F3 @DCSE  couldn't pass it up , the F2 had 2 drops of 20 packs each so if you want a pack of the F3 better keep an eye on DCSE for the next week or two cause last time the F2 restock was very fast & I almost missed out on em, just wanted to give everyone a heads up


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 11, 2018)

So my girl and i went to a dispensary the other night to pick up something different before the next harvest, and we got two different strains, one pure Durban poison and one cross, and the Durban has a great smell/flavor. They said it can get huge even indoors, so I'm wondering if that's accurate, and if so, are there any good/manageable crosses out there that people would recommend getting a pack of?


----------



## Houstini (Nov 11, 2018)

althor said:


> Don't understimate freebies. I have gotten some incredible bud from freebies. If a breeder is smart, he is going to give away good stuff to get people coming back with money in hand. It is foolish to me to give crap freebies that people end up pissed about since it was a waste of limited space.


100% right there


----------



## Anothermeduser (Nov 11, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> So my girl and i went to a dispensary the other night to pick up something different before the next harvest, and we got two different strains, one pure Durban poison and one cross, and the Durban has a great smell/flavor. They said it can get huge even indoors, so I'm wondering if that's accurate, and if so, are there any good/manageable crosses out there that people would recommend getting a pack of?


If you email hazeman for his list he has crossed Durban a few times, I have his gg4 x Durban


----------



## Icemud420 (Nov 16, 2018)

FYI everyone... just saw on the infinitygenetics page that Hazeman is running a Black Friday sale...


----------



## RiverdogRude (Nov 26, 2018)

Forum noob here...I’ve run Hazeman’s Durban Poison and Durban Bubba and had excellent results. Currently I have two different Durban phenos, two Madness, and a freebie Purple Haze (haze female x fat purple male) in veg. 

I only have a few years under my belt, but his stuff is amazing in my experience. En route to my mailbox as I type are packs of Chocolate Thai f3, Grape Stomper x Sour Grapes, and Strawberry Cough - from the only Black Friday sale I gave a shit about.


----------



## N.R.G. (Nov 27, 2018)

I just finished a green pheno of Fat Purple that was the frostiest plant in the room. Smells delicious too.


----------



## LivicationGenetics (Nov 29, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> So my girl and i went to a dispensary the other night to pick up something different before the next harvest, and we got two different strains, one pure Durban poison and one cross, and the Durban has a great smell/flavor. They said it can get huge even indoors, so I'm wondering if that's accurate, and if so, are there any good/manageable crosses out there that people would recommend getting a pack of?


Durban is a landrace african sativa, but doesnt grow long and lanky and finishes quicker. Mine did not express sativa growth at all, but mine were from dutch passion


----------



## HamNEggs (Nov 29, 2018)

I just got my order in from Hazeman. Even with the holiday he shipped it Monday and I got it today. He let me know when the payment came in and provided shipping. Great service all around. Anxious to try the Strawberry Cough and Durban Poison but he also sent The White x Larry OG which also sounds good. Now I need to make up my mind!


----------



## HamNEggs (Nov 29, 2018)

I hit up Hazeman about the White x Larry OG and he said it was a Skunkmasterflex creation. Anyone know anything about it? Dude has some great looking stuff on insta for sure.


----------



## 4 Dragons (Dec 11, 2018)

ScaryHarry45 said:


> Howdy folks, I just got my new batch of testers. Thought I was getting the Hindu Kush stuff but Hazeman actually sent me several of the new sour grapes (grape stomper) preservation project and some White/Strardawg crosses.. Super pumped to get these going.I am waiting a bit to pop the outdoor stuff that I was sent but I am currently soaking 10-12 of each of the following-
> 
> GG4 x Sour Grapes
> Purple Monkey Balls x White/Stardawg
> ...


So I see that he has ripped off my Gorilla Biscuit also.
Sensi Star x StarDawg IX 
If he somehow managed to actually do that on his own there is no way did he have the same Sensi Star mother that I used. My StarDawg IX male came from the first release which were far superior to later releases. So, he either ripped me off and you should get Gorilla Biscuit while the few remaining are still available or he made the cross using inferior stock and you should get Gorilla Biscuit while it is still available. I think there are less than 20 packs available with no plans to make more.
Do not support ripoffs.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 11, 2018)

4 Dragons said:


> So I see that he has ripped off my Gorilla Biscuit also.
> Sensi Star x StarDawg IX
> If he somehow managed to actually do that on his own there is no way did he have the same Sensi Star mother that I used. My StarDawg IX male came from the first release which were far superior to later releases. So, he either ripped me off and you should get Gorilla Biscuit while the few remaining are still available or he made the cross using inferior stock and you should get Gorilla Biscuit while it is still available. I think there are less than 20 packs available with no plans to make more.
> Do not support ripoffs.


welcome seeds of compassion... always wanted to run Fubar


----------



## N.R.G. (Dec 12, 2018)

4 Dragons said:


> So I see that he has ripped off my Gorilla Biscuit also.
> Sensi Star x StarDawg IX
> If he somehow managed to actually do that on his own there is no way did he have the same Sensi Star mother that I used. My StarDawg IX male came from the first release which were far superior to later releases. So, he either ripped me off and you should get Gorilla Biscuit while the few remaining are still available or he made the cross using inferior stock and you should get Gorilla Biscuit while it is still available. I think there are less than 20 packs available with no plans to make more.
> Do not support ripoffs.


He has his own Sensi Star and his own Stardawg IX. His Stardawg IX pollinated a handful of elites not just Sensi Star so no one ripped you off.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 12, 2018)

astro kush or comet kush?


----------



## Craigson (Dec 12, 2018)

4 Dragons said:


> So I see that he has ripped off my Gorilla Biscuit also.
> Sensi Star x StarDawg IX
> If he somehow managed to actually do that on his own there is no way did he have the same Sensi Star mother that I used. My StarDawg IX male came from the first release which were far superior to later releases. So, he either ripped me off and you should get Gorilla Biscuit while the few remaining are still available or he made the cross using inferior stock and you should get Gorilla Biscuit while it is still available. I think there are less than 20 packs available with no plans to make more.
> Do not support ripoffs.


Hahhaanyone can make any cross they want and sell it.


----------



## RiverdogRude (Dec 12, 2018)

HamNEggs said:


> I hit up Hazeman about the White x Larry OG and he said it was a Skunkmasterflex creation. Anyone know anything about it? Dude has some great looking stuff on insta for sure.


Received the White x Larry OG as a freebie as well. I’m glad you reached out to Hazeman and inquired about it, otherwise I would’ve just assumed it was something of his he otherwise didn’t sell. Skunkmasterflex’s IG definitely shows some solid work. Excited to pop some of these beans in the coming months.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 26, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> Can anyone please PM me hazeman's email? thanks


I could use the address also if anyone could hook a brother up. Thanks


----------



## growslut (Dec 26, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> I could use the address also if anyone could hook a brother up. Thanks


[email protected]


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 26, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 27, 2018)

Already got the list of available strains from hazeman. A lot are sold out but still some SOLID strains to run and @$30 /pack is crazy not to pheno hunt through multiple packs of fire.Enjoy everyone and have a safe New Years


----------



## SMT69 (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm pheno hunting a pack of strawberry cough, currently about 4 weeks in bloom. All very uniform, all seeds germed, they seem well bred.looks promising

7 females outta 12, have selected the nicest 4....

pheno #1 stacking nicely, all phenos look very similar


























and....arriving in the mail today

Just ordered a pack of *madness *(pre98 bubba kush x 88g13hp) from the currently sale direct from him for $30, killer deal and hoping the beans will be stellar.


----------



## Icemud420 (Dec 28, 2018)

Here are Hazeman's Sour Grapes a few weeks from popping the seeds:


----------



## Icemud420 (Dec 28, 2018)

Here are a few of the Hazemans Monkey Balls about to hit flowering, (Deep Chunk F2)


----------



## Anothermeduser (Dec 28, 2018)

This headband x underdawg turned out stellar, doesn't have the look but smoke test beats my pbb and it yields, hazeman hit a home run on this for me


----------



## Azubaz (Dec 28, 2018)

Blood Rose early in flower, don't know the exact days. Kept her small due to space limitations, topped her and lst a little, it is 12/12 from seed also. Only 2 females out of the whole pack. One my buddy got lucky with and one i got lucky with. She has nice structure for being so small. Ill update with pics once the buds fill out more. Does have dark red hairs coming threw that are hard to see.


----------



## moundstomper (Dec 28, 2018)

SMT69 said:


> I'm pheno hunting a pack of strawberry cough, currently about 4 weeks in bloom. All very uniform, all seeds germed, they seem well bred.looks promising
> 
> 7 females outta 12, have selected the nicest 4....
> 
> ...


Please keep us updated and blessing in the new year.


----------



## SMT69 (Dec 28, 2018)

*Strawberry Cough* Day 33 of 12/12

originally had 7 females, got rid of 2 very stocky short indica phenos and a runt..left with the best 4
3 of these are a nice mix of indica/sativa, and one is a lanky haze leaner that i have to keep typing down-im keeping my eye on this one as ive seen photos of original kk sc that are looking very similiar.

The indica/sativa mix phenos have stacked nicely and the buds are more profound/large and more of them than the haze pheno

They are all light feeders, the haze leaner is abit more hungry
Each plant has been topped for 4 main colas each plant, keeping them small as this is just a pheno hunting gro

All have been topped/trained/lollipopped and defol for 4 main colas each

pheno 1 in front most impressive of the 2 other similar phenos























pheno 2 very similar as #1 not as dense







Pheno 3








pheno3


----------



## SMT69 (Dec 28, 2018)

_
Just arrived....lets get poppin' (i'll post up a journal for these 2 grows so i dont muddy up this thread too much)....
bubba kush x 88g13hp




_


----------



## moundstomper (Dec 28, 2018)

*Please muddy it up lol this is one I've been waiting on*


SMT69 said:


> _Just arrived....lets get poppin' (i'll post up a journal for these 2 grows so i dont muddy up this thread too much)....
> bubba kush x 88g13hp
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 28, 2018)

SMT69 said:


> _Just arrived....lets get poppin' (i'll post up a journal for these 2 grows so i dont muddy up this thread too much)....
> bubba kush x 88g13hp
> 
> 
> ...


I bought a pack of these cause someone said it was the best shit they ever smoked. I think that review was on thcfarmer by two dogs or something like that. Hope you get the same fire and keep us posted


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 28, 2018)

SMT69 said:


> *Strawberry Cough* Day 33 of 12/12
> 
> originally had 7 females, got rid of 2 very stocky short indica phenos and a runt..left with the best 4
> 3 of these are a nice mix of indica/sativa, and one is a lanky haze leaner that i have to keep typing down-im keeping my eye on this one as ive seen photos of original kk sc that are looking very similiar.
> ...


Any strawberry smells? I've got a pack that I want to run along side dinafem's strawberry cough to see if I find some strawberry terps. 

So far yours are looking real nice, good work


----------



## SMT69 (Dec 29, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Any strawberry smells? I've got a pack that I want to run along side dinafem's strawberry cough to see if I find some strawberry terps.
> 
> So far yours are looking real nice, good work


stem rubs on all 4 are similar right now pungent green dank w/ hints of sweetness, i sense where jelly has been brought up before


----------



## SMT69 (Dec 30, 2018)

strawberry cough tall pheno, #4

looking the closest to the cut photos ive seen, ive grown her short constantly pruning tho
shes been trained to 3 main colas, lollipopped all the way up to the buds

no strawb smells yet, altho i vape constantly and cant smell sht, im pumping her with molasses, see if we can get her to pop




branch1, early days 4 weeks in







branch2, 
notice the 2 completely diff phenos upper left, other 3 are identical (short fat buds), this one is lanky golfballs









branch3


----------



## greencropper (Dec 30, 2018)

SMT69 said:


> _Just arrived....lets get poppin' (i'll post up a journal for these 2 grows so i dont muddy up this thread too much)....
> bubba kush x 88g13hp
> 
> 
> ...


definitely welcome to muddyup this thread with your grow of Madness, i think a lot of people are very interested in this one! post whatever you can here


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Dec 30, 2018)

SMT69 said:


> stem rubs on all 4 are similar right now pungent green dank w/ hints of sweetness, i sense where jelly has been brought up before


Running out the strawberry cough from hazeman as well! The pheno in the 2nd pic I have struggled with since seedling. Its got some sort of issue. Still smells good lol. The last 2 pics are hazemans Chocolate thai, week 9.


----------



## moundstomper (Dec 30, 2018)

SMT69 said:


> stem rubs on all 4 are similar right now pungent green dank w/ hints of sweetness, i sense where jelly has been brought up before


Couple yrs back raskel confirmed on firestax fourms that hazemans cut was the real deal?and he got it from him( raskel )before he moved on to other things.Please let us know if you get any strawberry smells or taste I have these as well along with his strawberry diesel versions,but opted to grow the la pure kush x bluedream and I'm very happy with my selected cut (blueberry mashmello og pheno).one of my top 3 blueberries behind Dankonomics bluedream x stardawg and blue lotus by bodhi.


----------



## SMT69 (Dec 31, 2018)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Running out the strawberry cough from hazeman as well! The pheno in the 2nd pic I have struggled with since seedling. Its got some sort of issue. Still smells good lol. The last 2 pics are hazemans Chocolate thai, week 9.
> 
> View attachment 4257345 View attachment 4257346 View attachment 4257347 View attachment 4257348


Very nice, keep us updated, we should have a good mix of pheno's between us...hoping one of us finds the strawb, atleast others would have pics to look for the right pheno.

Choc thai @ 9 weeks looks great, whats the terps coming off her


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Dec 31, 2018)

SMT69 said:


> Very nice, keep us updated, we should have a good mix of pheno's between us...hoping one of us finds the strawb, atleast others would have pics to look for the right pheno.
> 
> Choc thai @ 9 weeks looks great, whats the terps coming off her


Ty! So far both just smell “sweet”, couldn’t pinpoint strawberry on either yet. I’ll follow your progress as well! The Thai def has an “earthy smell to it”, I smoked a smaller bud of it last week. And I get the chocolate taste a lot more than the smell! I only vegged this one for a week, seeing it’s a 10-14 weeker


----------



## SMT69 (Jan 6, 2019)

_strawberry cough @ 6 weeks 
_


----------



## N.R.G. (Jan 6, 2019)

That looks nice.


----------



## Icemud420 (Jan 10, 2019)

Here are some photos of Hazeman's "monkeyballs" aka Deep Chunk. Hazeman also has Purple Monkey balls available which is a completely different strain sourced from Snowhigh.


----------



## Icemud420 (Jan 10, 2019)

Here is a photos of Hazemans Sour Grapes:


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 10, 2019)

I just got two packs of 88 G-13 x Hashplant (Attitude) so I'm following along. 

I see some normal riu drama that learned that Hazeman used to work with GGG which I didn't know before.

I've always wanted the grape stomper and it sounds like I have may have that option again.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 10, 2019)

I got 3 seedling just poking up of my cross miyagi x grapes 13. First go around with these beans. Should be some nice colors and terps on them.


----------



## Azubaz (Jan 10, 2019)

Blood Rose somewhere around week 4

Not much of a smell but looking nice.


----------



## N.R.G. (Jan 10, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I just got two packs of 88 G-13 x Hashplant (Attitude) so I'm following along.
> 
> I see some normal riu drama that learned that Hazeman used to work with GGG which I didn't know before.
> 
> I've always wanted the grape stomper and it sounds like I have may have that option again.


I don’t know that they worked together. Gage used Hazeman’s The White x Aloha White Widow in some of his work and Hazeman used GGG’s Grape Stomper in some of his work.


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 11, 2019)

N.R.G. said:


> I don’t know that they worked together. Gage used Hazeman’s The White x Aloha White Widow in some of his work and Hazeman used GGG’s Grape Stomper in some of his work.


I just emailed for the current list and something close to the Grape Stomper BX2 that GGG used to carry. HM says "just to let you know Sour Grapes is Grape stomper Gage Green got the cut from Jo Jo and renamed it grape stomper"


----------



## N.R.G. (Jan 11, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I just emailed for the current list and something close to the Grape Stomper BX2 that GGG used to carry. HM says "just to let you know Sour Grapes is Grape stomper Gage Green got the cut from Jo Jo and renamed it grape stomper"


Yes, Matt from Riot Seeds has been saying that also. I think he was on the Pot Cast over a year ago giving that story of how Gage just renamed JoJo’s cut to Grape Stomper. Either way Hazeman has both Gage’s and JoJo’s so buying it at $40 is awesome.


----------



## growslut (Jan 11, 2019)

Ordered a pack of Black Tuna and got a pack of Mystery Girl seeds as a freebie.

Anyone know anything about Mystery Girl? Is it an actual strain or a grab bag of assorted different seeds?


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 12, 2019)

growslut said:


> Ordered a pack of Black Tuna and got a pack of Mystery Girl seeds as a freebie.
> 
> Anyone know anything about Mystery Girl? Is it an actual strain or a grab bag of assorted different seeds?


It is a grab bag of assorted different seeds


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 14, 2019)

Anyone grow out any of his mendo purp crosses. I got a 5 pack freebie of bubba x mendo and just curious if that purple comes through?


----------



## AbeFroman (Jan 14, 2019)

I got one of his bluedream x Stardawg going right now that I got as a freebie. Its super sativa leaning.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 14, 2019)

AbeFroman said:


> I got one of his bluedream x Stardawg going right now that I got as a freebie. Its super sativa leaning.


Blue dream crosses tend to be great for blueberry terps, hopefully its a she!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 14, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Anyone grow out any of his mendo purp crosses. I got a 5 pack freebie of bubba x mendo and just curious if that purple comes through?


I will let ya know ...I have a beauty mendo x urkle
Here she is at 23 days .


----------



## AbeFroman (Jan 14, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Blue dream crosses tend to be great for blueberry terps, hopefully its a she!


Thank you. I already confirmed it is indeed a she, and she is a week into flower now and strong like bull....lol


----------



## Azubaz (Jan 23, 2019)

Blood Rose around 40 days since flower. She is starting to get some dark colors around her. She smells of sweet musky berries.


----------



## NewtoMJ (Jan 23, 2019)

growslut said:


> Ordered a pack of Black Tuna and got a pack of Mystery Girl seeds as a freebie.
> 
> Anyone know anything about Mystery Girl? Is it an actual strain or a grab bag of assorted different seeds?





SCJedi said:


> It is a grab bag of assorted different seeds


Mystery girl is a plant grown from some seeds HM found with no labels. If you look on his IG he has some pics of mystery girl. Huge yields. Unknown genetics


----------



## growslut (Jan 23, 2019)

NewtoMJ said:


> Mystery girl is a plant grown from some seeds HM found with no labels. If you look on his IG he has some pics of mystery girl. Huge yields. Unknown genetics


Awesome! Thanks! 

Looked it up and Hazeman's pics of Mystery Girl are all frost covered monsters.

Thanks so much for the info. Your post moved these from the 'probably won't grow' to the top of the 'ready to pop' pile


----------



## Azubaz (Jan 28, 2019)

My little bouquet of Blood Rose starting to darken up. I almost wanna run another pack to see if i can get another nice ones.


----------



## SMT69 (Jan 29, 2019)

strawberry cough @ 9 weeks, almoss there....


----------



## SMT69 (Jan 31, 2019)

strawberry cough chopped today/ all were taken at full cloudy, only 1 pheno had any amber

9 1/2 weeks for most phenos, even with my novice growing there were no nanners/hermies (we'll see when smokd) or bad seeds. all 12 seeds popped and eventually gave me 7 females, i only kept 4 -wishd id kept um all...

outta 4 diff phenos, 2 were almost identical/ there are terps with tart unripe strawb on these 2 phenos and very! pungent skunky/sweet berry on the other hazey lookin phenos

i flushed the shit out of them this run, 2 weeks early, adding sugarcane/molasses to boost anything i could, they seem to ripen nicer, compard to my last run with no flush, but who knows I could be wrong. Anyways-these are very stanky!!










this one smells very strawberry


----------



## SMT69 (Jan 31, 2019)

now popping / Madness
pre98 bubba kush x 88g13HP











9/12 popped within 24hrs, hopeful on the last 3....will run these with a trial of megacrop 2.0 in coco dtw in a sog pheno hunt, excited for these beans!


----------



## greencropper (Jan 31, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> now popping / Madness
> pre98 bubba kush x 88g13HP
> 
> 
> ...


hoping these hit the quality reported elsewhere, some real knee trembler's there possibly!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 31, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> now popping / Madness
> pre98 bubba kush x 88g13HP
> 
> 
> ...





greencropper said:


> hoping these hit the quality reported elsewhere, some real knee trembler's there possibly!


Nice job on the strawberry cough and like greencropper said those monkeyballs are suppose to be strong.
Be interesting to see how they do for you.


----------



## N.R.G. (Feb 2, 2019)

Azubaz said:


> My little bouquet of Blood Rose starting to darken up. I almost wanna run another pack to see if i can get another nice ones. View attachment 4272546 View attachment 4272547 View attachment 4272548 View attachment 4272549 View attachment 4272550 View attachment 4272551 View attachment 4272552


Those are pretty plants. Small but pretty.


----------



## N.R.G. (Feb 2, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> now popping / Madness
> pre98 bubba kush x 88g13HP
> 
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to this as well. Please keep us posted. I have a pack of these I want to run this year. Have read some nice things about it.


----------



## Noinch (Feb 2, 2019)

Good to see some others growing madness, was shocked at how little there was online about it after hearing the odd review. Here's mine, surprised at how thin the leaves got from how wide they were at the start. Been hitting the lower branch to the right with CS and will probably re-veg it once its done


----------



## RiverdogRude (Feb 2, 2019)

I have a Madness in the second week of flower. It’s a pretty awesome plant so far. Robust and strong. Here are shots of a rooted cut, and a new mother plant:

 
Roots in 6 days in a bubble cloner, followed by speedy growth. 

I don’t have a shot of the one in flower. I’ll post one soon. I’m really looking forward to seeing it’s development through bloom phase.


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 2, 2019)

RiverdogRude said:


> I have a Madness in the second week of flower. It’s a pretty awesome plant so far. Robust and strong. Here are shots of a rooted cut, and a new mother plant:
> 
> View attachment 4275505
> Roots in 6 days in a bubble cloner, followed by speedy growth. View attachment 4275509
> ...


Keep us updated, thx for the pix


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 2, 2019)

Here are my grape Sato cross, which is my cross Miyagi x grapes 13. Miyagi was critical sense star x buddha's dream, and pheno I used was a very close representation of the blue dream clone with big buds, hazy blueberry smell taste skinny leaves and nice resin coverage and stone.
I'm hoping for some nice flavors on this cross, they're in flower now for like 3 days. These 2 look like a good blend of both parents.


----------



## RiverdogRude (Feb 4, 2019)

Here’s the Madness in flower. It’s on day 11. Living organic soil, frequent compost teas and SST. Under two 315w cmh, one 3100k bulb, one 4200k. All the plants I’ve grown under cmh love it.


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 4, 2019)

RiverdogRude said:


> Here’s the Madness in flower. It’s on day 11. Living organic soil, frequent compost teas and SST. Under two 315w cmh, one 3100k bulb, one 4200k. All the plants I’ve grown under cmh love it.
> View attachment 4276463
> View attachment 4276464


They are beauties man, keep us updated.

11 out of 12 popped on my Madness beans, so I’m a bit behind you. Hoping as many females for a pheno hunt! I’m looking forward to these genetics, gl

They’re vegging under 5k sammy leds in coco


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 4, 2019)

I just threw 3 grape bubba in paper towels tonight. I haven't seen nor heard anything about them. I got them as freebies when I bought the strawberry cough.

All I know is they are mendo purp x bubba kush but I don't remember which is male or female nor do I know what cut of bubba but CSI Humboldt's mendo x bubba is legit looking.

I'll keep updating over here as they progress.


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 4, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I just threw 3 grape bubba in paper towels tonight. I haven't seen nor heard anything about them. I got them as freebies when I bought the strawberry cough.
> 
> All I know is they are mendo purp x bubba kush but I don't remember which is male or female nor do I know what cut of bubba but CSI Humboldt's mendo x bubba is legit looking.
> 
> I'll keep updating over here as they progress.


grape bubba sounds outstanding mmmm !

Edit- my strawberry cough is about 5 or 6 days hang drying, almost ready for the jars. They are so sticky, they just clump together and stick to everything. They’re not snow frost white covered looking, but they are extremely pungent, sweet smelling, and just goo sticks. I’ll post some pics when I take them down n trim


----------



## Werp (Feb 5, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> They are beauties man, keep us updated.
> 
> 11 out of 12 popped on my Madness beans, so I’m a bit behind you. Hoping as many females for a pheno hunt! I’m looking forward to these genetics, gl
> 
> They’re vegging under 5k sammy leds in coco


Might wanna put the light a little closer, they look like they are stretching quite a bit


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 8, 2019)

Some promising testers


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 8, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I just threw 3 grape bubba in paper towels tonight. I haven't seen nor heard anything about them. I got them as freebies when I bought the strawberry cough.
> 
> All I know is they are mendo purp x bubba kush but I don't remember which is male or female nor do I know what cut of bubba but CSI Humboldt's mendo x bubba is legit looking.
> 
> I'll keep updating over here as they progress.


Mendo Purple Kush = Mendo Purps x Reversed Bubba Kush aka Obama Kush. Obama Kush is a pheno of MPK. That should be some fire. I have a pack in the vault that I'm going to cross to some stuff. I grew Humboldt Purple Snow and it was awesome. CSI has the best fems


----------



## 1Ruby (Feb 12, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> They are beauties man, keep us updated.
> 
> 11 out of 12 popped on my Madness beans, so I’m a bit behind you. Hoping as many females for a pheno hunt! I’m looking forward to these genetics, gl
> 
> They’re vegging under 5k sammy leds in coco


 Definitely Slam those LED's down on those babies!! Way to much stretch going on their, I would also switch to 3500K they love it about 5-6 inches above them, as soon as they pop! You might want to repot them deeper, If it's not too late in your program.?? those long stem's will make more root's under soilless medium. Which is always a good thing.


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 12, 2019)

1Ruby said:


> Definitely Slam those LED's down on those babies!! Way to much stretch going on their, I would also switch to 3500K they love it about 5-6 inches above them, as soon as they pop! You might want to repot them deeper, If it's not too late in your program.?? those long stem's will make more root's under soilless medium. Which is always a good thing.


you grow your way I’ll grow mine

I veg under 5k for a reason, and bloom under 3k. Lights are 10” above @ 400ppfd for my seedlings/ them long stems do seem fill the roots faster.... and then they seem to rocket....
its all about the _roots_ when there babies...

I prefer to grow sticks of bud,
heres last run @ 42 days








last run i cut n train um early, they had 4 tops already by this point, then @ 4 weeks flip&transplant , a bit unorthodox maybe,no time growing bunch of leaves, but its fast


----------



## AbeFroman (Feb 17, 2019)

Here is a BlueDream/Stardawg tester I grew out. Big producer, high resin, and super stinky. I think it has the blueberry, but the wife think it smells like pineapple.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 2, 2019)

Mendo purp and bubba cross. Not sure what bubba cut and which is male or female in the mix. 
Still hasn't shown sex after a few days 12/12 so hopefully it's a she.


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (Mar 3, 2019)

Just made my first purchase of hazeman seeds. I’m shocked that it took me this long, awesome genetics and priced well. I grabbed a pack of each 
Elephant stomper 
La pure kush f2 
Sour grapes cut

Christmas coming in March this year


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 3, 2019)

SmokeyBear11 said:


> Just made my first purchase of hazeman seeds. I’m shocked that it took me this long, awesome genetics and priced well. I grabbed a pack of each
> Elephant stomper
> La pure kush f2
> Sour grapes cut
> ...


Great choices. He recommended that I get the Grape Stomper cut X Sour Grapes, SourGrapes F4 and the Sour Grapes X Bright Moments. Those will likely be my next three purchases.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 6, 2019)

I have a fat purple in veg that is impressing me. I think it's a male. I was going to collect pollen, but not sure if I can with the time change coming? I was going to do it outside. He (or she) is stinky as fuck. Grew like a totem pole. I topped it late in veg cause I have a much younger plant in the same pot (blueberry mountain). Bounced back pretty quickly from the toppings. It's a beast so I assume a male.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 6, 2019)

SmokeyBear11 said:


> Just made my first purchase of hazeman seeds. I’m shocked that it took me this long, awesome genetics and priced well. I grabbed a pack of each
> Elephant stomper
> La pure kush f2
> Sour grapes cut
> ...





SCJedi said:


> Great choices. He recommended that I get the Grape Stomper cut X Sour Grapes, SourGrapes F4 and the Sour Grapes X Bright Moments. Those will likely be my next three purchases.


Those all sound bomb AF. 

How you getting these beans? I seen his IG but he hasn't posted there in a while do you just DM him or is there a bank carrying his stuff?


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 6, 2019)

DCSE


----------



## greywind (Mar 6, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Those all sound bomb AF.
> 
> How you getting these beans? I seen his IG but he hasn't posted there in a while do you just DM him or is there a bank carrying his stuff?


You can hit him up directly via the email on Infinitygenetics IG. His beans are one of the best deals in the game right now, IMO.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 6, 2019)

My mendo purp x bubba, they were freebies I think labeled grape bubba, is a female. I'll post up pics when she gets bigger.


----------



## elephantSea (Mar 6, 2019)

I got a freebie pack of Fat Purple years ago. I have one in early flower right now, and holy shit, it's the most intense grape smell ever. It's kind of an ugly plant, but it's straight purple, and is already coated in trichs. I'm really excited for it.


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (Mar 6, 2019)

DC seed exchange is where I purchased my hazeman. Really excited for that package should be tomorrow


----------



## elephantSea (Mar 6, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> I have a fat purple in veg that is impressing me. I think it's a male. I was going to collect pollen, but not sure if I can with the time change coming? I was going to do it outside. He (or she) is stinky as fuck. Grew like a totem pole. I topped it late in veg cause I have a much younger plant in the same pot (blueberry mountain). Bounced back pretty quickly from the toppings. It's a beast so I assume a male.


oh I didnt even see this before posting. So I had 2 beans going, and the first was way more vigorous than the second. I assumed it was male, but the opposite ended up being true. the smaller one was male, and the bigger one female


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 6, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Those all sound bomb AF.
> 
> How you getting these beans? I seen his IG but he hasn't posted there in a while do you just DM him or is there a bank carrying his stuff?


pm sent


----------



## fragileassassin (Mar 7, 2019)

Comet Kush (The White x Stardawg x Stardawg IX) 12 Regular Seeds
Sour Grapes Cut (Grape Stomper x Sour Grapes F3) 12 Regular Seeds
White Grapes (Aloha White Widow x Grape Stomper/Aloha White Widow) 12 Regular Seeds
Gorilla Glue #4 x Sour Grapes f3 12 Regular Seeds


Looking at picking up these strains soon for my next crop.
Ive had a sour grapes before and its hands down my favorite strain. These were ones that caught my interest as gg, stardawg, and ww are a few of my favorites as well.


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 7, 2019)

I know his packs are cheaper than most so this might seem like a silly question but does he toss in freebies when you order directly from him? I am only curious as it shouldn't cost more than $120 to get the Stomper seeds I am after.


----------



## 1Ruby (Mar 7, 2019)

Hazeman genetics will come with a five pack of Mystery Girl regular seeds. Have no what she is?


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 7, 2019)

1Ruby said:


> Hazeman genetics will come with a five pack of Mystery Girl regular seeds. Have no what she is?


I know DCSE does that but if I order them direct does he send those as well?

If you go back a couple of pages its noted that the Mystery Girl is just a frosty plant from unlabeled seeds.

http://www.rollitup.org/t/hazeman-seeds.944292/page-33#post-14706786


----------



## growslut (Mar 7, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I know his packs are cheaper than most so this might seem like a silly question but does he toss in freebies when you order directly from him? I am only curious as it shouldn't cost more than $120 to get the Stomper seeds I am after.


Yes, if you order directly from Hazeman he includes a freebie pack with every order

I've got Mystery Girl (full 12 pack) and Headband x Durban Poison as freebies from Hazeman


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 7, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Mendo purp and bubba cross. Not sure what bubba cut and which is male or female in the mix.
> Still hasn't shown sex after a few days 12/12 so hopefully it's a she.
> View attachment 4292848


You sure that's not CSI Mendo Purple Kush (MPK) aka Mendo Purple x Bubba Kush (S1) aka.. There is a pheno of this called Obama Kush that was found in Oregon.


elephantSea said:


> oh I didnt even see this before posting. So I had 2 beans going, and the first was way more vigorous than the second. I assumed it was male, but the opposite ended up being true. the smaller one was male, and the bigger one female


did it grow like a single cola straight up? I have more to dig through but def impressed so far. I’ll post a pic in here later tonight


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 7, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> You sure that's not CSI Mendo Purple Kush (MPK) aka Mendo Purple x Bubba Kush (S1) aka.. There is a pheno of this called Obama Kush that was found in Oregon.
> 
> did it grow like a single cola straight up? I have more to dig through but def impressed so far. I’ll post a pic in here later tonight


It was a 5 pack of freebies I got when I ordered hazeman's strawberry cough. They are 100% hazeman's seeds. I just can't remember if it was a bubba male or a mendo male he used in the cross.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 7, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It was a 5 pack of freebies I got when I ordered hazeman's strawberry cough. They are 100% hazeman's seeds. I just can't remember if it was a bubba male or a mendo male he used in the cross.


Ah. Cool. He's got tons of crosses and I haven't heard of that one. Hopefully it's some fuego.

Edit: here’s some pics of my fat purple. Stressed it pretty bad with an experiment. Whoops. Topped it a couple of times to slow it down as the plant next to it is way younger. Unfortunately, I think it’s a male as I saw some small balls form when I topped it. Hoping for a big girl


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 7, 2019)

Here is the mendo bubba


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 7, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Here is the mendo bubba
> View attachment 4296154


Nice job. Looks symmetrical. His Bubba is supposed to be tits. I have a pack of madness in the vault (Bubba x g13hp). Hope u get some fire


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 7, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> Nice job. Looks symmetrical. His Bubba is supposed to be tits. I have a pack of madness in the vault (Bubba x g13hp). Hope u get some fire


I've been thinking about getting that madness as well. I heard good things about it.


----------



## elephantSea (Mar 7, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> did it grow like a single cola straight up? I have more to dig through but def impressed so far. I’ll post a pic in here later tonight


naa, It's pretty normal structure, maybe a bit lanky. The leaves are only throwing 5 fingers, but the calyx fattened up quick, and turned solid purple. almost red in some areas. Still has green stems though. I popped 3 more to investigate further


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (Mar 9, 2019)

Does anyone know the lineage on his poison kush freebies?


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 9, 2019)

SmokeyBear11 said:


> Does anyone know the lineage on his poison kush freebies?


My guess is Bubba Kush X Durban Poison as noted on his current list


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (Mar 9, 2019)

I also thought about that, but then realized he is selling bubba x Durban labeled as dubba bubba kush. So I just wondered if it was a different kush used in the cross or what was goin on. Thanks


----------



## elephantSea (Mar 12, 2019)

fat purple. early flower


----------



## N.R.G. (Mar 13, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> Ah. Cool. He's got tons of crosses and I haven't heard of that one. Hopefully it's some fuego.
> 
> Edit: here’s some pics of my fat purple. Stressed it pretty bad with an experiment. Whoops. Topped it a couple of times to slow it down as the plant next to it is way younger. Unfortunately, I think it’s a male as I saw some small balls form when I topped it. Hoping for a big girl
> View attachment 4296149
> ...


Are any of your Fat Purple’s sticky with sap in veg? I had a green pheno that was super sappy/sticky. Was pretty impressive.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 17, 2019)

Fat purple. I topped it a few times and it’s not showing sex below where I topped it. It put out balls where I topped it. Hermie from topping or just a male? I also stressed it pretty bad pH wise. Thanks for any input.


----------



## macamus33 (Mar 17, 2019)

I have been given a old pack of "Hazeman Seeds" called "Fugu Kush". Has anyone grown this strain? Any tips/ flowering time etc... Info about this strain?


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Mar 17, 2019)

fugu kush is killer. it is a little slow veg, but fast flower. easy plant to grow. killer terps.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm not sure what parent my mendo purp x bubba is taking after but I'm guessing not the bubba, she is big and growing fast. She is just starting to form buds and is already showing frost. 

I'll get pics up when she develops a little more.


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 17, 2019)

elephantSea said:


> fat purple. early flower
> View attachment 4299307 View attachment 4299308 View attachment 4299309


love the looks of that plant.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 23, 2019)

I tossed my male. He stunk real nice and was a strong plant. I would've collected pollen outside but I was a couple weeks to late to do so. I have more fat purple and hazeman so will be popping more in the future.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 23, 2019)

Grape bubba mendo purp x bubba kush, already a grape candy smell developing


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 26, 2019)

A few different folks have came on this thread as naysayers about whether or not hazeman has legit cuts, well so far I'm 2/2 on strains matching their descriptions. Grapes 13 had both a grape stomper leaner and a g13 leaner with a couple in between and this mend purp x bubba is definitely looking and smelling like a purp bubba cross. 

She smells like grape juice already and her buds will be bubba like golf balls coated in resin. 1 female and it is spot on as it should be. Good cheap genetics for the everyday dudes and dudettes, lol.


----------



## elephantSea (Mar 26, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> naysayers about whether or not hazeman has legit cuts


haters gonna hate.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 28, 2019)

I think I need to pick up some monkey balls, if its got the same bubba as this grape bubba then that shit is gonna be bomb.


----------



## Varulv (Mar 29, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I think I need to pick up some monkey balls, if its got the same bubba as this grape bubba then that shit is gonna be bomb.


It doesnt. Monkey balls is a pheno of a strain called Deep Chunk. Hazeman has made quite a few crosses with the Bubba though. Fugu kush, Molokai kush for example.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 29, 2019)

Varulv said:


> It doesnt. Monkey balls is a pheno of a strain called Deep Chunk. Hazeman has made quite a few crosses with the Bubba though. Fugu kush, Molokai kush for example.


My bad, Im thinking of madness


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 29, 2019)

still get requests for the fugu, years later, lol.


----------



## Varulv (Mar 29, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My bad, Im thinking of madness


Its the same cut in all of them, pre98 bubba x 88g13 hashplant in this case.


----------



## SMT69 (Mar 29, 2019)

some Madness just starting bloom 


bubba kush leaner (from what i can tell)
is wicked stanky in some sort of intoxicating way no way to describe it















and the 88g13hp leaner sisters


----------



## Houstini (Mar 31, 2019)

3/5 grape stomper seedlings have developed growth like this out of cotyledons, odd.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 31, 2019)

I seen grape s 13 listed as grape stomper, I believe at dcseedexchange. I was curious about that as both are grape stomper x hp? 

Either way my grapes 13 were definitely offspring from what I would assume was in fact GS.


----------



## ky farmer (Apr 1, 2019)

Houstini said:


> 3/5 grape stomper seedlings have developed growth like this out of cotyledons, odd.
> View attachment 4310118


please keep posting that seedling as it grows for I would love to see if it dyes or grows,


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 10, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I seen grape s 13 listed as grape stomper, I believe at dcseedexchange. I was curious about that as both are grape stomper x hp?
> 
> Either way my grapes 13 were definitely offspring from what I would assume was in fact GS.


Grape 13 = Grape Stomper x G13


----------



## SMT69 (Apr 11, 2019)

a little bump for hazyman

madness - bubba kush x 88g13hp at about 30 days in from flip

outta 12 beans, one is spectacular. bubba leaner unreal kushy dank smelling , and kept 2 other g13hp phenos just because there super vigerous and im curious but looks like nothing special, ill report back when there getting done



bubba side/did i say she smells unbelievable dank like nothing else ive grown in the last 12months












im guessing these 2 are leaning towards the 88g13hp so i kept them, they're quite identical. calyx's are growing fast on these so im curious. but they dont smell anything as glorious as the kush next to them
33days flip


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 11, 2019)

I posted over on CPF but forgot to hear.

Grape bubba, somewhere around 5-6 week mark. Only thing I noticed that is weird is she has tiny green ball where the hairs are coming out. Not like a pollinated pistil that is red & receding into a calyx producing a seed but rather a weird tiny pea like sphere with the two pistils shooting out of it. I don't see them in mature calyxes. 

She is a frosty gal

I've seen it before in plants but never really notice it effecting flavor or anything. Tried to get a pic but my phone camera blows.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 13, 2019)

Day 2 for my favorite Schedule 1 narcotic, Hazeman's Headband.
 
Still can't find a shoe after smoking the top cola one night....mostly causes memory loss, euphoria, paralysis.


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 14, 2019)

DCcan said:


> Day 2 for my favorite Schedule 1 narcotic, Hazeman's Headband.
> View attachment 4316830
> Still can't find a shoe after smoking the top cola one night....mostly causes memory loss, euphoria, paralysis.


I have his headband, which I think he said was actually (urkle x headband) x headband. Not sure exactly what his headband male is as Loompa's hb is a clone only OG? I think his headband male is a bx. Is that what yours is?

FYI - Sometimes hazeman doesn't mention what he used as the starting male in his crosess. ex: g13bx2, la pure kush bx4, headbandbx. These are clone onlys so he must of bx'd them for a male. Regardless, he's got some fire in there so I will still grow out my hazeman stuff. Wondering if I should do fat purple, headband, or madness from him next?


----------



## DCcan (Apr 14, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> I think his headband male is a bx. Is that what yours is?


Probably, all 3 from seed came up female last time and grew out identical. You couldn't see any variation between the 3.


rollinfunk said:


> Wondering if I should do fat purple, headband, or madness from him next?


My Fat Purple testers all came up male unfortunately. Nice plant, glad to see he's released it. 
I'm going to grow that one again and Madness, also on the list.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 14, 2019)

fat purple was pretty good. turns pinking/purple and lil bit of grape. good ole fat marty..


----------



## SMT69 (Apr 14, 2019)

Madness @ 37 days - early bloom but setting up nicely, the leaves are just starting to turn color

_bubba kush pheno











_


_some bubba lowers_











*g13/hp* (on same nute regimine as bubba and its abit hot for her but she's holding strong)










cloned them up
2 bubba and 2 g13/hp in bubblers @10days rooted ready for the veg tent


----------



## rfagriculture (Apr 15, 2019)

Great read, thank you all for the info!


----------



## Icemud420 (Apr 16, 2019)

Here is some photos of Hazemans Monkey balls aka Deep Chunk. There was a ton of variation between the 5 females. I used this for a seed run so didn't get to sample the end results. Terpene profiles were all different on each of the 5 phenos. Only 1 of the 5 females really was a "keeper" quality. All had very very interesting terpene profiles. 

Here is my pheno report pre/post harvest: 
Deep Chunk Seed Project 2018-2019
Summary:

Seeds purchased from Hazeman Seeds at Infinity Genetics under the name “monkey balls”. I spoke with hazeman and he told me that these are made from a selected phenotype of Tom Hill’s deep chunk stock. 

8 seeds were popped into water, within 24 hours 7 of 8 seeds cracked and were put into soil. The remaining seed I was using a knife to gently assist with opening and the seed popped out of my hand and was lost.
After 3-5 days all 7 seeds put into soil sprouted. 

Males:
2 Males and 5 females were the result of the seeds. Both males were used in the open pollination.
Both males were approximately the same growth, with very similar structure, one was taller than the other by about 1’. Both males had a strong terpene smell but each was slightly different. Both males produced tons of pollen, and were removed from the tent around day 25 flowering. Some pollen was gathered and stored in a ziplock bag. 

Females:


Pheno #2 This phenotype is middle of the road in terms of all qualities. This is a midsize phenol, right in the middle of all 5 females in terms of height. Bud formation is fairly good, not as good as phenol 4 or 5 but not as bad as phenol 7 or 8. Trichome formation is not great but terpene profile is fairly strong. Terpenes on this smell pungent, very similar to Pheno 4 where it is a chemically new carpet skunky smell with deep sweet undertones. This phenol also has another smell that I can’t describe, similar to a carmel or honey smell. Not the best phenotype but not the worst, most likely will produce some good progeny, but not the selected one. 

After Harvest report: This phenotype was very leafy despite the buds looking large they were quite airy and leafy. The Terpenes in this one were fairly strong, but I would say 6 out of 10 for pungency and could have been much stronger. The terpene profile is a mix of a popcorn butter, pine and a skunky 90's kushy smell, similar to mids of the 90's. Nothing extremely special about this pheno, in terms of terps. Most seeds were mature meaning a faster finishing pheno, and very large seeds.


Pheno #4 This phenotype is the 2nd tallest phenol, and has the 2nd best bud structure out of all 5 females. Trichome development is the best on this phenotype where the sugar leaf edges are coated with resin and even the fan leaves are developing a fair amount of resin. The terpene profile is probably a 7 out of 10 and has a very interesting smell, almost a smell of a new carpet mixed with a skunky undertone, and a slight sweet root smell. Best smelling phenotype and also a choice select phenotype. Not as good formation of buds as Phenotype 5, but best phenol for smell and trichomes. Late in flowering This pheno developed a “banana” and is a hermie. Definitely a bummer because this one had the best smell out of it. Not the breeding one.
After Harvest Report: This phenotype has a lot of possibility in future pheno hunts, and despite the single banana that formed, the buds were absolutely coated in trichomes, and the terpenes were screaming at me loud! The terp profile on this one is a pinsol/pine with a turpentine/kerosene smell, with a slight hint of fruit and rubber. Very very appealing scent. The only drawback to this pheno, other than the banana, is that the yield is fairly low compared to other phenotypes, however the bud to leaf ratio was actually much better than most of the other phenotypes.



Pheno #5 This is the tallest phenotype by far, over 1’ taller than the rest of the phenotypes. The developing bud structure is probably the best out of all 5 phenotypes in terms of an appealing bud. This phenotype also has the 2nd best amount of trichome development as of mid flowering (day 33). Upon a bud rub the terpene profile is not extremely potent, but probably a 6 out of 10. Hints of garlic, skunky with a undertone of a tart citrus seem to make up the profile, mixed with a hint of stinky armpit smell. Beautiful bud structure and formation of stacking and seems to be the largest yielder. (choice select phenotype). This is the choice select phenotype late in flowering. This is the only one that has perfect bud formation, lots of yield, lots of trichomes, strong terpenes and has promise. 

After Harvest report: Phenotype 5 was the select phenotype for resin production, best bud structure, best looking plant, and probably highest yielding (although I didn't measure/weigh them) however the terpene level was much less pungent than other phenotypes. On a scale of 1 to 10 of strength of terpenes, I would say this was a 7 where the others were around 8-9. The blend of terpenes though was very interesting but very hard to pick out something it related to, or smelled like. The terpenes had a slight garlic smell, mixed with a sweaty armpit, with a hint of cherries, and almost a fresh mens collogne smell. The blend of terpenes was very well blended where no smell overpowered the other, and overall a very good smelling plant, but the strength of the terpenes seemed to be less pungent. I think this pheno will definitely be a winner for breeding as overall the qualities were great.



Pheno #7 This phenotype is the shortest of all 5 females and is about 6” shorter than the middle sized phenotypes that make up the majority. This phenotype has been slower to form buds, and the buds are very leafy and not very appealing as of mid flowering. Trichome formation is low and upon a rub of the buds, the terp profile is very weak (probably a 3 of 10 in terms of strength) and the terp smell is hard to detect, but smells similar to a fresh root pulled out of the soil, or a carrot. Very little smell and not a choice phenotype.
After Harvest Report: Surprisingly after dried the buds on this pheno are quite nice, and yielded fairly well. The sugar leaves actually came of easily by light rubs on the bud. The smell though is really what intrigues me with this pheno. The terps are actually quite strong on this phenotype, and I would say is a sweet, paint thinner, pine blend of smell with a hint of menthol or eucalyptus, very appealing and seems to open the nose and give energy upon just smelling the terps. I definitely am very interested now in the terps of this as they smell unreal, and very very good. This would definitely be a great cross with xmas bud, or an og kush.



Pheno #8 This phenotype is only about 6” taller than phenotype 7, and is the 2nd shortest female. Bud formation is extremely leafy and very little girth to the buds. Very little trichome formation is on this strain at mid flowering (hardly visible and no stickiness on a bud rub). Terp profile is almost non existant and smells very lightly like a skunky smell mixed with fresh roots pulled out of the soil. Defintely not a select phenotype.
After Harvest Report: This pheno definitely has an amazing terp profile. It smells like some very old school OG kush, with a dank rubbery funk and a slight hint of black licorice and very very strong. I am surprised how it went from hardly any smell to now. The seeds also were very mature when de-seeding which seems to lean to a more mature plant. The buds themselves were very leafy but de leafeded easily. 

Phenotype 5


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 16, 2019)

Definitely looks like some DC. Worst let down of a plant I have grown in every cross it was in. Absolutely dominated everything and is completely bland in taste, high, and smell. Some very pretty specimens though. Not raining on anyone's parade just a warning to those interested in things it has been used in for crosses. Would only ever use it for looks just like PCK.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 16, 2019)

His 420 list is out. Some popular stuff is out of stock, probably filled 420 orders for seed banks.

*madness* *out of stock
Fat Purple IN stock *

*Pine Tar Kush F2’s out of stock
Pine Tar Kush x Headband in stock*
That looks like a heavy night time smoke,huh? 
Maybe it will keep that christmas tree bud shape.

*

*


----------



## Stompermoments (Apr 16, 2019)

Don't sleep on the Cherry Pie F2...


----------



## SMT69 (Apr 17, 2019)

_Madness_ _@ 5 weeks_


----------



## Stompermoments (Apr 17, 2019)

Please excuse the tips... flush pic. 58 days, Hazeman Bright Moments X Sour Grapes. Know a guy who is about to take her down this weekend!


----------



## SMT69 (Apr 20, 2019)

_madness @ 6 weeks_


----------



## SMT69 (Apr 20, 2019)

_Hazeman's 4/20 sale right now_

$35 each pack of 12
free shipping usa/$30 international shipping 
(direct from him @ hazemanseeds.com)
includes a freebie pack of his

Current strains available right now
https://doc-0g-7c-docs.googleusercontent.com/docs/securesc/7t1qi1hai7egg0ndbvq3jc3gfh2681im/3p7siiuem57ntgvm3ofrss7pf9n5ivgq/1555776000000/13716580536128515925/13716580536128515925/0B62E7xrQEkqJVGY5aVNLWjlEQ0Q5QkRVYk94Zl9vZFlwNy1Z?e=download&nonce=3od3cnvh8ep30&user=13716580536128515925&hash=39p9vppeevd6nnqe0nrm0nfuuvblborh


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 20, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> _Hazeman's 4/20 sale right now_
> 
> $35 each pack of 12
> free shipping usa/$30 international shipping
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## greencropper (Apr 20, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> _madness @ 6 weeks_


looks great, whats type of terpines emanate forth?


----------



## SMT69 (Apr 23, 2019)

greencropper said:


> looks great, whats type of terpines emanate forth?


thx! your outdoor garden is looking spectacular

its a _pungent_ kush aroma, only thing i can compare it to was some wifi43 i had recently, and its the most amazing cultivar for me because of the smell alone...she has this _very_ pungent smell that reminds me of 'kind bud' from the pnw in the 90's. No fruity cookie dough bubblygum, she is gloriously kushy...i had to run a 2nd scrubber (in the room) on this run...

guys on icmag who've been running pre98bubbakush say to take it to 70days and it will drop your drawers....i'll monitor trichomes but am considering this...

edit- i just wanted to mention this was really just a pheno hunt, i took 12 sprouts and veg'd them only 3 weeks...they were tiny when i flipped them 12/12 and they are in 1 gal coco pots, so they are not getting prime growing conditions...am just looking for powerhouse genetics. i'll run her in dwc and a long veg next...


some madness lowers @ 44days


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 28, 2019)

You should start seeing this as a promo pic for hazeman's grape bubba! I'm stoked for sure.


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 28, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You should start seeing this as a promo pic for hazeman's grape bubba! I'm stoked for sure. View attachment 4324733View attachment 4324734


Looks awesome. I just sent $$ for a few grape crosses of his. Can't wait to, um, stick them in my seed jar...


----------



## SMT69 (Apr 28, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You should start seeing this as a promo pic for hazeman's grape bubba! I'm stoked for sure. View attachment 4324733View attachment 4324734


impressive- some excellent lineage in that cross, should be some flavorful and strong smoke


----------



## 1Ruby (Apr 29, 2019)

Hey Fellows, Does Hazeman have a good strain for Insomnia?? I need to find something for the wife. I see a lot of strains that seem more on Creativity and the Motivational side, What do we have have that's on the the opposite end of the spectrum? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 29, 2019)

1Ruby said:


> Hey Fellows, Does Hazeman have a good strain for Insomnia?? I need to find something for the wife. I see a lot of strains that seem more on Creativity and the Motivational side, What do we have have that's on the the opposite end of the spectrum? Thanks a bunch!


I would think the christmas tree bud, pine tar kush or hash plant crosses should be good.


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 29, 2019)

1Ruby said:


> Hey Fellows, Does Hazeman have a good strain for Insomnia?? I need to find something for the wife. I see a lot of strains that seem more on Creativity and the Motivational side, What do we have have that's on the the opposite end of the spectrum? Thanks a bunch!





thenotsoesoteric said:


> I would think the christmas tree bud, pine tar kush or hash plant crosses should be good.


I’d bet his Bubba crosses would be good for that, as well.


----------



## 1Ruby (Apr 29, 2019)

Thank's! I'v seen the pine tar kush, I'll jump one of your suggestions when dcseedexchange get's Restocked from the 4-20 sale. With all the new crosses on the market, It would sure help us retires LOL! if they had just a bit of the buzz description. Pure Michigan Baby!!!


----------



## The Mantis (May 2, 2019)

Hey everyone...any leads on where to get some strawberry cough seeds? Looks like it's sold out at tude and windsong. I have a veteran friend that's been searching high and low for it because he thinks it will help his ptsd and anxiety. Thanks


----------



## SMT69 (May 2, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Hey everyone...any leads on where to get some strawberry cough seeds? Looks like it's sold out at tude and windsong. I have a veteran friend that's been searching high and low for it because he thinks it will help his ptsd and anxiety. Thanks


I get my seeds direct from him(cheaper) email him at [email protected]
Just finished a crop of his SC, a really nice high, solid yet euphoric and good feeling with no negative vibes, very effective....it does help will sleep too.


----------



## The Mantis (May 2, 2019)

Thanks! I'll pass this along and hopefully he'll be able to grab some.


----------



## SMT69 (May 2, 2019)

_Madness_ smelling danky kushness around 55 days


----------



## Bad Karma (May 4, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Hey everyone...any leads on where to get some strawberry cough seeds? Looks like it's sold out at tude and windsong. I have a veteran friend that's been searching high and low for it because he thinks it will help his ptsd and anxiety. Thanks


DC Seed Exchange just got restocked with Strawberry Cough, along with many other Hazeman seed lines.


----------



## SCJedi (May 4, 2019)

Today's mail.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 4, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Today's mail.
> View attachment 4328216


You should find some nice grape terps in that line up.


----------



## The Mantis (May 5, 2019)

Bad Karma said:


> DC Seed Exchange just got restocked with Strawberry Cough, along with many other Hazeman seed lines.


Thanks BK! I checked a couple days ago and swear it showed out of stock. They must have just re-upped! He emailed HM directly and might already have them on the way. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## SMT69 (May 7, 2019)

_madness @_60 days about a week to go
_







_


----------



## SMT69 (May 10, 2019)

this baby is lime green with black purpling uppers/smells killer. bubba pheno of madness


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 11, 2019)

Looking good @SMT69 Should be some damn fine smoke right there!

I chopped the grape bubba yesterday and will try to slow dry but it has been hot and dry here lately. I'll get a smoke report when I get a chance to puff a bud.


----------



## SMT69 (May 14, 2019)




----------



## SMT69 (May 15, 2019)

_* madness* (pre98 bubba kush x 88g13hp)
_
Chop day!!! gonna wrap this one up @ 70days from 12/12

She has been taken to 50% amber trichs, and the smell is fking devine....a very slow growing cultivar with medium yields, but the quality of the buds outshines anything I've grown to date.

what a pleasure to grow ! she is not picky or sensitive on nutes or climate (heat). Just a pleasure to watch, deep dark fat leaves that turn black/purply at weeks 7-8, bud calyxes (bracts) turn from lime green to reddish hues. Pungent kush aroma is the best part, there is nothin else that smells like it to me.

Snapped a few shots of lower branches before the chop, I'll update with some harvest pictures and buds in few days.....


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 15, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> _* madness* (pre98 bubba kush x 88g13hp)
> _
> Chop day!!! gonna wrap this one up @ 70days from 12/12
> 
> ...


Beautiful job man! That looks killer for sure. Just sold me on the madness for sure.


----------



## SMT69 (May 15, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Beautiful job man! That looks killer for sure. Just sold me on the madness for sure.


thankyou Eso! , btw i sprouted all your tang pow something...i have no clue on the genetics on those but i hear they are very orange smelling.....are they tangie x blue power maybe? anyways will run those alongside the goji f2's, thx again bud


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 15, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> thankyou Eso! , btw i sprouted all your tang pow something...i have no clue on the genetics on those but i hear they are very orange smelling.....are they tangie x blue power maybe? anyways will run those alongside the goji f2's, thx again bud


Yeah its sin city's tangerine power f2, agent orange x blue power

Then the grapes 13 is grape stomper x 88hp/g13 or hash plant


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 15, 2019)

The orange is strong on it but more tropical punch smell and orange cream type flavor.


----------



## kona gold (May 15, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Looking good @SMT69 Should be some damn fine smoke right there!
> 
> I chopped the grape bubba yesterday and will try to slow dry but it has been hot and dry here lately. I'll get a smoke report when I get a chance to puff a bud.
> View attachment 4331490


Like that light green!


----------



## nexus28 (May 23, 2019)

which one is his profile in instagram?

hazemanseedsig

or


infinitygenetics

?


----------



## HamNEggs (May 23, 2019)

nexus28 said:


> which one is his profile in instagram?
> 
> hazemanseedsig
> 
> ...


infinitygenetics


----------



## The Mantis (May 25, 2019)

Monkey Balls #18 at 43days. Sure seems like she's flowering a little slow for an old school Afghani IBL. Really cool smells coming from this line though. One male has a marshmallow smell that's really unique.


----------



## Icemud420 (May 28, 2019)

Hey everyone, Happy Memorial day!

Today makes day 32 of flowering in my Sour Grapes seed project and things are looking spectacular so far. As of Friday (day 29)
*
The female Sour Grapes:*
Well there are 4 nice female sour grapes going full flowering and they are looking absolutely amazing and covered with frost.

_*Phenotype #7*_
The tallest female, the one that flowered late really has tiny bud formation, I mean very very small buds and wont be much of a producer most likely. I love the structure of the plant, and the trichomes are definitely medium heavy on this one. The terps are of a sweet artificial grape smell, and probably a 5 out of 10 on the strength scale. Overall I will have to wait and see how this one finishes. It definitely has quite a few seeds developing and very tall strong structure, just very tiny buds.
*
Phenotype #4:*
This phenotype is the 2nd tallest female, and both this pheno, and #7 are about 1' taller than the other 2 females. Phenotype #4 so far is an amazing pheno, in both bud size/growth, trichome formation, plant/bud structure and overall is definitely a keeper phenotype thus far. The terpenes on this one are about a 7 or 8 out of 10 in strength and have a very grape juice/grape cotton candy smell, very sweet, appealing and makes your sweet tooth start salivating. I am definitely happy about this phenotype and so far this is a rival for best phenotype.

*Phenotype #1:*
Phenotype 1 is one of the 2 shorter females and both shorter females have just about the same growth traits, same structure and same bud size. Trichomes are covering the buds and sugar leaves and definitely this plant has all the desirable traits, except for the terpene strength right now is not very strong. The terpenes I would say are about a 5 of 10 in terms of strength, but they do have a sweet artificial candy grape smell to them, similar to the others, just not as strong, and its harder to get a smell when you do a bud rub or leaf brush with your fingers when compared to the others. Nothing wrong with this phenotype and but I would probably select either #4 or

*Phenotype #6:*
This phenotype is short, just like phenotype #1 and has exact same growth traits. Both are tigher, bushier and shorter but loved to be topped and created very nice uniform buds and a solid trunk/structure which doesn't need much support. Great structure on these 2 and although much shorter than Pheno 4, the bud size seems to be about the same. Terp strength on this one rivals pheno 4 and I would give them a 7 or 8 out of 10 in strength. The terps on this one also are very grape smelling but almost smell a little cherry as well, and with a cheese type smell, like a grape/cherry cheesecake smell. Very delicious smelling but not as sweet and artificial grape as Pheno 4. Both pheno 4 and pheno 6 have the same amount of frost and both right now are rivals for best phenotype.


----------



## DCcan (Jun 2, 2019)

DCcan said:


> Day 2 for my favorite Schedule 1 narcotic, Hazeman's Headband.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Day 42, Phase 1 complete. Same plants have been fimmed, mainlined and buried to the gills in a 5gal airpot for 4 colas, each with auxiliary roots popping out of the buried stems.
Phase 2 is grow them straight up 16-18 inches, then transplant into 7 gal and flip to flower.
 
Pulled clones out of the middle, so I'll have a couple mothers and a second crop from 2 seeds.
I just love this Headband , grows like a dream.


----------



## thenasty1 (Jun 6, 2019)

hazemans hindu kush, right before their first full dark cycle. 2.5ish wks from seed. figured id give the runts a shot, but i expect to be down to 3 or less by the end of week 2

edit: forgot to add-8/8 germ rate, but one was so late to the party that it did not move on to the next round. ill probably send that one with a friend to put outside or something


----------



## greencropper (Jun 12, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> _* madness* (pre98 bubba kush x 88g13hp)
> _
> Chop day!!! gonna wrap this one up @ 70days from 12/12
> 
> ...


purt near a month now since chop...we are all waiting to hear if you see God after a puff as mentioned elsewhere?


----------



## SMT69 (Jun 12, 2019)

greencropper said:


> purt near a month now since chop...we are all waiting to hear if you see God after a puff as mentioned elsewhere?


Best grow under my belt so far, I had 2 very distinct phenos from one pack, both at each parent spectrums. The short stocky bubba kush pheno is the better one.

My drying and curing was the best ive done so far, the smell and taste of the bubba pheno is nothing short of spectacular, unfortunately she doesn't drop my dick in the dirt I'm sorry to announce, I've been holding off for a proper long cure but it hasent been improving. Shes not strong enough for this old toker. The high is very og kush feeling but there seems to be a ceiling for me that i reach quite quickly unfortunately.

I'm toking on his strawberry cough from last round and is much more potent, and a great feeling, dreamy stone, though the taste and smell is nothing as glorious as madness.
also, C99 from female seeds is immensely more potent then both, and is recommended, that sht is sooo impressive.

On to try some IHG gear currently, have tent full of slurricane ix about to start flowering, fingers crossed.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 12, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> Best grow under my belt so far, I had 2 very distinct phenos from one pack, both at each parent spectrums. The short stocky bubba kush pheno is the better one.
> 
> My drying and curing was the best ive done so far, the smell and taste of the bubba pheno is nothing short of spectacular, unfortunately she doesn't drop my dick in the dirt I'm sorry to announce, I've been holding off for a proper long cure but it hasent been improving. Shes not strong enough for this old toker. The high is very og kush feeling but there seems to be a ceiling for me that i reach quite quickly unfortunately.
> 
> ...


I love to hear that!

I'm about to pop a couple of those c99s and plan on finding a male out of peakseedsbc's c99 to try and work a nice pineapple line. 

Also awesome job on the madness sorry to hear she wasn't a bell ringer. 

My grape bubba I harvest a few weeks ago is nice and stoney but not dick in the dirt either. My orange pheno of my oran jones cross whoops the grape bubba's ass in potency.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 12, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> Best grow under my belt so far, I had 2 very distinct phenos from one pack, both at each parent spectrums. The short stocky bubba kush pheno is the better one.
> 
> My drying and curing was the best ive done so far, the smell and taste of the bubba pheno is nothing short of spectacular, unfortunately she doesn't drop my dick in the dirt I'm sorry to announce, I've been holding off for a proper long cure but it hasent been improving. Shes not strong enough for this old toker. The high is very og kush feeling but there seems to be a ceiling for me that i reach quite quickly unfortunately.
> 
> ...


thanks for the report, good luck with your future grows there!


----------



## neved (Jun 18, 2019)

Hi buds
My turn on hazeman strains is one of my worst ever grown .
I bought 15 diffrents strains from him which told me fine for SOG.
Got like 6-8 hermies from his strains .
First 2 pics from a plant whicj just 3 weeks into flowering and else showed up by the 1-2 weeks on to flowering .
Really got a chance to pick the big ones out sfter 3 weeks .
Ive checking my plants daily really shocking to find a plant with much ready pollen by the way so fast .
Really unhappy for purchasing 15-18 different strains from him . Cheap bulk seeds
If need more info let me know
Peace


----------



## Varulv (Jun 18, 2019)

neved said:


> Hi buds
> My turn on hazeman strains is one of my worst ever grown .
> I bought 15 diffrents strains from him which told me fine for SOG.
> Got like 6-8 hermies from his strains .
> ...


Which strains did you grow out and which of them hermied?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 18, 2019)

neved said:


> Hi buds
> My turn on hazeman strains is one of my worst ever grown .
> I bought 15 diffrents strains from him which told me fine for SOG.
> Got like 6-8 hermies from his strains .
> ...


Sorry bud but you can't blame the breeder.
Hazeman's grape bubba


a cross I made using hazeman's grapes 13 and tangerine power

edit: tried to paste pics of my grapes 13 but RIU's old ass code doesn't support that, lol. Here's the link https://www.rollitup.org/t/hazeman-seeds.944292/page-20


----------



## The Mantis (Jun 19, 2019)

Love the look of this Monkey Balls. I've seen some pics from others like this with some super dark leaves that look leathery, the bright orange hairs and the extra white crystals that give that contrast look. 2 of the phenos I've tested so far were straight put you bed indica highs. Great strain so far. I'm impressed with it.

Monkey Balls #15 @ 53days.


----------



## neved (Jun 19, 2019)

Hi
I wanna update yours .
Kindly Hazeman asking me for replacement by today .
Really understanding person.
Peace


----------



## N.R.G. (Jun 19, 2019)

neved said:


> Hi buds
> My turn on hazeman strains is one of my worst ever grown .
> I bought 15 diffrents strains from him which told me fine for SOG.
> Got like 6-8 hermies from his strains .
> ...


Wow, I don't know what to say other than that is the complete opposite of my experience.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 19, 2019)

neved said:


> Hi buds
> My turn on hazeman strains is one of my worst ever grown .
> I bought 15 diffrents strains from him which told me fine for SOG.
> Got like 6-8 hermies from his strains .
> ...


I have a bunch of Hazeman. Which strains? Are you an old school grower or new? How's your room setup (air/light/darkness/temp/humidity)? It could be genetics or your setup/grow/stress...


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 19, 2019)

I grew a Fat Purple male that was pretty epic (tossed) and have a headband in veg right now. I'll keep an eye out. I grow in a tent and taped the inside seams/zippers with gorilla tape for light leaks. Your plants look super healthy so those are def herms. Thanks for any info on the strains. Sorry about the herms


----------



## neved (Jun 20, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> I have a bunch of Hazeman. Which strains? Are you an old school grower or new? How's your room setup (air/light/darkness/temp/humidity)? It could be genetics or your setup/grow/stress...


Hi
Im almost growing for 15 yrs ,outdoor/indoor.
I have hydro set up (ebb and flow) which works really awesome by the yield and weight.
Im sure i got hermies just wanna let you guys know watch out .
I will do another germination if he throw me replacement for them and i will update yours.
Now i have some in cycle but not seeing good results.
By the way its just my exprience and nothing to hide or lie.
Peace


----------



## N.R.G. (Jun 20, 2019)

neved said:


> Hi
> 
> Now i have some in cycle but not seeing good results.
> By the way its just my exprience and nothing to hide or lie.
> Peace


Yeah but when you say stuff like this "Cheap bulk seeds" it's like you already had it in your mind when you made the purchase that they were not up to par. I have been at this game since the early 2000's and Hazeman's strains that I have run have been stressed very hard multiple times with A/C units going out and they have not hermed and better yet, they are always the front runners in the room and this includes running them with several Bodhi and Dynasty strains at the same time. His genetics are the best bargain out there when you buy from him direct in my opinion. To get that many hermies that you're claiming is an issue on your side.


----------



## neved (Jun 20, 2019)

N.R.G. said:


> Yeah but when you say stuff like this "Cheap bulk seeds" it's like you already had it in your mind when you made the purchase that they were not up to par. I have been at this game since the early 2000's and Hazeman's strains that I have run have been stressed very hard multiple times with A/C units going out and they have not hermed and better yet, they are always the front runners in the room and this includes running them with several Bodhi and Dynasty strains at the same time. His genetics are the best bargain out there when you buy from him direct in my opinion. To get that many hermies that you're claiming is an issue on your side.


Hi
I dont think i could get any information regarding hermies from your messages, if you have grown earlier than 2000 , I havent remember more websites around so it was better find rollitup before 2016 (almost 16 yrs ).
But i did grown for many yrs as im here as 2011 and even have many friends by the way here was so close community .
Better you dont blame anybody else grow set up without knowledge.
Showing us your s pics from your set up?
Since 2000 you would have a lot


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 21, 2019)

neved said:


> Hi buds
> My turn on hazeman strains is one of my worst ever grown .
> I bought 15 diffrents strains from him which told me fine for SOG.
> Got like 6-8 hermies from his strains .
> ...


If you had 6-8 different strains herm at once it is absolutely environmental. That or you have the worst luck in the world. Hazeman has a very good rep...


----------



## N.R.G. (Jun 21, 2019)

neved said:


> Hi
> I dont think i could get any information regarding hermies from your messages, if you have grown earlier than 2000 , I havent remember more websites around so it was better find rollitup before 2016 (almost 16 yrs ).
> But i did grown for many yrs as im here as 2011 and even have many friends by the way here was so close community .
> Better you dont blame anybody else grow set up without knowledge.
> ...


I wasn't trying to be rude in my post, just pointing out the obvious. As far as how long I've been a member here, it's true, I have not been here on this website that long. I have been a member at ICMAG since 2005 and lurked for a year before that. I was there when they started the site. I lurked at Overgrow before that before it was shut down...


----------



## neved (Jun 21, 2019)

Thefarmer12 said:


> If you had 6-8 different strains herm at once it is absolutely environmental. That or you have the worst luck in the world. Hazeman has a very good rep...


Hi
Because i got the same issue by 2012 and you could find the thread.
I have grown 10 packs (also 4 freebies total 14 differnt strains) i do find 5 hermies .
I do growing regular seeds from Bigworm ,Cannardo , Humbolts and Cali connection .
Never got hermies by 1-3 weeks into the flowering stage .
Some strains do hermies by the end of harvest and its normal .
But specific pure sativa strains usually does it.


Best wishe


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 21, 2019)

@neved how come your photos of plants have a different nomenclature than the pics with the seeds sent to you by Hazeman? It appears they are being downloaded or re-purposed which is strange because I imagine that someone with high ethical standards like yourself wouldn't possibly do that, let alone post the same picture in two different posts.

I do have to say that I love that picture you posted a few days ago of a couple of guys taking phone pics of a pile of crap weed. Nice PiC yo!!

Sincerely,

SCJedi, The Doubter

PS: ignore feature activated


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Jun 22, 2019)

neved said:


> Hi
> Im almost growing for 15 yrs ,outdoor/indoor.
> I have hydro set up (ebb and flow) which works really awesome by the yield and weight.
> Im sure i got hermies just wanna let you guys know watch out .
> ...


As many have stated environment is the most important aspect of any grow. Light leaks, large temp swings, cold root zone etc can cause herms. Not trying to be a dick but your grow appears to be a bit on the Mickey Mouse side of things. Not sure a flannel blanket as a partition is the best way to set up a grow. Instead of blaming the breeder a skilled grower will look to see what the cause of the herm may be and see if it was caused from environment , nutrient feeding etc. If everything on the growers end is in check then maybe one could look to the genetics (Chem , cookies or other herm prone strains) and make an educated guess as to why the herming is taking place. And honestly a truly experienced and skilled grower would just toss the herm, move on and not make a big deal about it. I have a great report with Hazeman and have been testing for him the last few years. You can check out my grows on IG @cool_cannabis. I've had a couple lowers herm on me but I'm a basement tent grower and my setup isn't fully dialed so to speak. It would be very tough for me to blame the breeder when my environment isn't dialed. Herms are part of the game anyways. Pop more beans and move on!

With all that being said you will not find better genetics at any price point in my honest opinion. Hazeman is no hack and has been in the game for a very long time. He knows his shit. I look forward to popping some Hazeman gear in the near future. I'm sitting on quite a few packs that I haven't had a chance to get around to yet. I have some stuff he made with a Exodus cheese/Skunk1 male that sound pretty awesome. I hope to continue to add to this thread , good luck and happy growing!


----------



## elephantSea (Jun 22, 2019)

no doubt. hazeman's gear is legit. Getting it straight through him is definitely a great value at a low cost.


----------



## N.R.G. (Jun 22, 2019)

neved said:


> Hi
> Im almost growing for 15 yrs ,outdoor/indoor.
> I have hydro set up (ebb and flow) which works really awesome by the yield and weight.
> Im sure i got hermies just wanna let you guys know watch out .
> ...


Can you please tell us which strains in particular hermied on you?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 22, 2019)

Damage control still ,guess papa josh was right a picture errr 3 is worth a 1000 words


----------



## Varulv (Jun 23, 2019)

neved said:


> Hi
> I wanna update yours .
> Kindly Hazeman asking me for replacement by today .
> Really understanding person.
> Peace


So did you get your replacements from Hazeman?


----------



## Icemud420 (Jun 24, 2019)

neved said:


> Hi
> Because i got the same issue by 2012 and you could find the thread.
> I have grown 10 packs (also 4 freebies total 14 differnt strains) i do find 5 hermies .
> I do growing regular seeds from Bigworm ,Cannardo , Humbolts and Cali connection .
> ...



I'm just going to throw it out there, but.... Are you aware that Hazeman's seeds are regular seeds and not feminized? Meaning you have to "sex" them to determine male and females.... 

I've grown so far 3 different hazeman strains from seeds and absolutely beautiful plants, no hermies and very good quality genetics. The fact that you have multiple different hermies from different strains leads me to believe something else may be the cause. I would check for light leaks in your environment. 

What strains hermied on you?


----------



## Icemud420 (Jun 24, 2019)

Here are some of Hazeman's Sour Grapes on day 55 flowering, full of seeds from 3 male sour grapes used in this pollen chuck project.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 24, 2019)

This grape bubba ain't playing around, lol. She is still shooting out resin in veg, it's more likely the plant is still "revegging" even though it never went through or into 12/12 at all. Some cuttings just do this as they grow roots and into a plant. She won't be throwing resin like this after a few more nodes but it's cool while it lasts.
   

I just smoked a bowl of this a few minutes ago, buds been in the jar for a few weeks, the flavor is a sweet grape juice like taste very similar to Mendo purple. I have a cut in soil going and will probably hand it off to my brother to flower outside but I'm definitely keeping a cut myself too. 

My grape bubba was 1 plant, just one plant and I got one that even hazeman was impressed by told me it looked better than his so you don't even always have to run a whole pack to find a nice ass pheno of what ever genetics he is offering.


----------



## thenasty1 (Jun 27, 2019)

hindu kush, just about week 4
three remaining, one of them has stood out since before they even moved to flower. great structure with minimal training, quickest to set flower, much more vigorous than her sisters, and laughs in the face of stress. i will be shocked if either of the others outperforms her. here is the group-
 
and here is the mvp


----------



## Red shadow fit (Jul 10, 2019)

How can I get in touch for seeds everyone seems positive on him so please a little help would go a long way


----------



## TWest65 (Jul 10, 2019)

Red shadow fit said:


> How can I get in touch for seeds everyone seems positive on him so please a little help would go a long way


hazemanseeds at gmail.com


----------



## Paradoximity (Jul 13, 2019)

Very nice phenos of Grapes 13 indeed! Well layed out descriptions of structure, growth rates, good pics, as well as the developing terpene profiles... Hats off to you bud, nicely done!
 



thenotsoesoteric said:


> Grapes 13, 30 days 12/12
> 
> pheno 1, more indica dom, great resin, a little slower than the g.s. pheno but not too bad overall, smells like raspberry/grape candy
> View attachment 4129725
> ...


----------



## dabby duck (Jul 14, 2019)

Purple indica already hit with some pollen from a Peak NL hombre...


Monkey balls outdo


Deep chunk x Peak NL male gave me Bubba kush phenos....


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jul 19, 2019)

For those of you who order direct, does he usually send a tracking email? Just wondering because my payment was delivered 2 days ago and I haven't heard anything. Not a big deal if he doesn't send tracking, but the ordering guide from the email said there would be an email letting me know when it shipped and I don't want to be a pest if the emails aren't something people who have ordered direct before usually see.


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 19, 2019)

Hawg Wild said:


> For those of you who order direct, does he usually send a tracking email? Just wondering because my payment was delivered 2 days ago and I haven't heard anything. Not a big deal if he doesn't send tracking, but the ordering guide from the email said there would be an email letting me know when it shipped and I don't want to be a pest if the emails aren't something people who have ordered direct before usually see.


He did for my order sent back at the end of April.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 19, 2019)

Man my grape bubba clone in veg won't go back to full on veg? Ill get pics up later but for 3-4 weeks since she rooted she has been throwing a lot of pistils and single blade leaves. She on 19/5 for veg, might bump it up to 24 to see if she goes back to full veg.

I haven't had this happen for along time. I know some indica dont like to revert but damn I want to keep this girl around, lol...


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 19, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Man my grape bubba clone in veg won't go back to full on veg? Ill get pics up later but for 3-4 weeks since she rooted she has been throwing a lot of pistils and single blade leaves. She on 19/5 for veg, might bump it up to 24 to see if she goes back to full veg.
> 
> I haven't had this happen for along time. I know some indica dont like to revert but damn I want to keep this girl around, lol...


Tissue culture her


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 19, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Tissue culture her


Can you send shit out to be tissue cultured? I won't have space to get a lab going for a minute, lol. I'm kind of out of touch with the new tissue culture move. Last time I read up on it was in the mid 2000s.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 20, 2019)

Grape bubba doing weird shit. Reveg but not really regging, lol.  

She was a small cutting so has grown a bit and typically plants grow out of the flower state much faster but this girl just ain't wanting to turn over.


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 20, 2019)

Is she reaching for the light? Maybe cut those long leads back a bit and see if she reverts to normal? If she is a seed plant then doing a TC might not fix anything.


----------



## growslut (Jul 20, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Grape bubba doing weird shit. Reveg but not really regging, lol. View attachment 4367482View attachment 4367483
> 
> She was a small cutting so has grown a bit and typically plants grow out of the flower state much faster but this girl just ain't wanting to turn over.


Some plants take longer to reveg. With all those leaves, even this difficult one will def make the transition, it just might take some time.

One suggestion is cleaning off and removing the calyxes. That seems to help trigger more growth and bounce it out of flower mode. You might also try topping and see if that also makes it want to shoot more stems

btw dig your method of training with the ties tied to the plant itself. I might give that a shot


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 20, 2019)

growslut said:


> Some plants take longer to reveg. With all those leaves, even this difficult one will def make the transition, it just might take some time.
> 
> One suggestion is cleaning off and removing the calyxes. That seems to help trigger more growth and bounce it out of flower mode. You might also try topping and see if that also makes it want to shoot more stems
> 
> btw dig your method of training with the ties tied to the plant itself. I might give that a shot


Thanks, I'll try picking off those calyxes. I did top her because she like to grow straight up inside of bushing out more. I'll keep ya updated on how she turns out.


----------



## thenasty1 (Jul 29, 2019)

update on the hindu kush i posted a while back- theyre pretty fucked after that heatwave a week or so back. definitely not photo-worthy at this point. i was out of town during the worst of it, and the tent that they are in has no a/c. being a landrace indica, i didnt expect it would tolerate the heat very well. probably should have waited til fall to run these. i took clones though, so round two will be coming soon


----------



## sdd420 (Jul 29, 2019)

thenasty1 said:


> update on the hindu kush i posted a while back- theyre pretty fucked after that heatwave a week or so back. definitely not photo-worthy at this point. i was out of town during the worst of it, and the tent that they are in has no a/c. being a landrace indica, i didnt expect it would tolerate the heat very well. probably should have waited til fall to run these. i took clones though, so round two will be coming soon


Smart move start them vegging right now and all you lost is time


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 5, 2019)

I just dropped two packs of the 88G13HP into a shot glass. The idea here is to get them into bubble buckets for fast veg and then put them out back to allow them to open pollinate. There will be some selection done primarily to find at least one keeper female and male.


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 6, 2019)

Wow, less than 24 hours and nothing sank but half of the 88G13HP have either cracked or have tails.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 6, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Wow, less than 24 hours and nothing sank but half of the 88G13HP have either cracked or have tails.


That should be a nice crop there, some good meds for sure!!!


----------



## BoiseShortz (Aug 10, 2019)

I have 3 bubbas widow girls in the garden this year and I grabbed some pollen from an especially stalky, sticky male. I back crossed all three just in case there is something extra special. I lived in Hawaii when I was 18 and use to get this white widow from a friend who said his family had been growing it on the big island for a long time. It was some of the stinkiest, frostiest stuff I've ever seen and I've lived in trinity and Humboldt. I am pretty convinced it was the aloha '98 pheno. Hoping to find something like it in this year's ladies. The male i grabbed pollen from smelled like the ww i remember. I was really hoping it was a female, but maybe even better as a breeder. Has anyone in here grown out the bubba's widow? Smoked the real aloha ww?


----------



## rollinfunk (Aug 11, 2019)

BoiseShortz said:


> I have 3 bubbas widow girls in the garden this year and I grabbed some pollen from an especially stalky, sticky male. I back crossed all three just in case there is something extra special. I lived in Hawaii when I was 18 and use to get this white widow from a friend who said his family had been growing it on the big island for a long time. It was some of the stinkiest, frostiest stuff I've ever seen and I've lived in trinity and Humboldt. I am pretty convinced it was the aloha '98 pheno. Hoping to find something like it in this year's ladies. The male i grabbed pollen from smelled like the ww i remember. I was really hoping it was a female, but maybe even better as a breeder. Has anyone in here grown out the bubba's widow? Smoked the real aloha ww?


No, but a couple of things...I've seen some fire pics of bubba's widow. I found an epic Fat Purple male that I was going to collect pollen from, but the timing wasn't right for putting him outside. I was off by a week. I have a Headband in veg that I hope is a male. hazeman has some strong plants. I have a pack of his ((the white x (the white x aloha white widow)) that I'm excited to see. Supposedly I had white widow in the 90s but people also threw names around a lot. I grabbed some hazeman widow crosses to check out some old school. I would breed with your male.


----------



## BoiseShortz (Aug 11, 2019)

I hit everything in the garden with a little pollen from that male:
Afgoo(clone)
Afgoo (seed)
Lemon kush
Bubba kush
Crescendo rbxv2
Ha Bibi
Super lemon haze
9lbs hammer
Tahoe og
So Cal master kush
Tiger beat 1:1 cbd:thc
And back crossed all three Bubba's widow girls,

My friend has some hazeman Astro kush i want to throw some pollen at too...

should be some fun seeds to mess around with!


----------



## greywind (Aug 11, 2019)

BoiseShortz said:


> I hit everything in the garden with a little pollen from that male:
> Afgoo(clone)
> Afgoo (seed)
> Lemon kush
> ...


Happy hunting! I love that So Cal Master Kush cut. Just an FYI though, what you are calling a "backcross" with that Bubba's Widow male to your three Bubba's Widows females is actually the next filial generation (F2, F3, etc.), and not a BX. Cheers!


----------



## BoiseShortz (Aug 11, 2019)

Bx would be crossing a clone to a mother? Right?
Sorry for the mistake. Yeah, I guess more like f2 or f3.
What kind of stabilizing if any does hazeman do? Or are they all f1s?
That So Cal master kush is seed from bcbd, but I have grown it for a couple of years, it has this amazing orange kush flavor and grows to be a monster here in the high desert ~8000ft.
Thanks for the correction, I hate sounding ignorant!


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 11, 2019)

BoiseShortz said:


> Bx would be crossing a clone to a mother? Right?
> Sorry for the mistake. Yeah, I guess more like f2 or f3.
> What kind of stabilizing if any does hazeman do? Or are they all f1s?
> That So Cal master kush is seed from bcbd, but I have grown it for a couple of years, it has this amazing orange kush flavor and grows to be a monster here in the high desert ~8000ft.
> Thanks for the correction, I hate sounding ignorant!


No, backcrossing is crossing a progeny back to a parent. The progeny of that cross is a BX. A BX2 would be to take the BX progeny and crossing it back to the grandparent.


----------



## BoiseShortz (Aug 12, 2019)

So what are S1 and IBL?
Thanks for the info guys, this is my first dive into breeding, still learning all the terms


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 12, 2019)

S1 is selfing of the orginal plant no males just females 

Clone x clone =s1 

An IBL stands for inbred line i dont kno of that many ibls but its essentially a plant thats taken to like f5 and up 

F1 x f1 = f2 
F2 x f2 = f3 

The goal is to have a stable almost identical plants at that stage


----------



## BoiseShortz (Aug 12, 2019)

Thanks, I should have paid more attention in biology...


----------



## BDGrows (Aug 12, 2019)

The elephant stomper was too tempting to pass up! I think next on the hit list might be some of his UK Cheese crosses...


----------



## BDGrows (Aug 17, 2019)

Has anyone tried his blue stilton? Im looking for a cheese that smells like cheese...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 17, 2019)

Well I did finally get the grape bubba to reveg and now it's back to normal. I got 1 in flower full of lvtk beans. This cross will be frost monsters, stretching tall frost monsters. Grape bubba produces the biggest seeds out of all the strain I've got. Lvtk is right behind her with huge seeds too.

I also made seeds with this g bubba and my grape sato which has grape blueberry terps for days, cross is called all valley grape. Here's one of the seedlings of avg with great structure


----------



## klx (Oct 17, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Wow, less than 24 hours and nothing sank but half of the 88G13HP have either cracked or have tails.


Hey mate, how are these turning out?


----------



## SCJedi (Oct 18, 2019)

klx said:


> Hey mate, how are these turning out?


I just tagged and catalogued them all. 10 males and 9 females. They are all doing really well and I have been spraying them with Plant Therapy a couple of times a week


----------



## Stompermoments (Oct 30, 2019)

Feel like this thread needs some more life... Cherry pie f2 has been my go too recently but this grape stomper×headband is tugging on my heart!


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Nov 12, 2019)

taint said:


> Me to I am running a couple of his crosses right now.


which ones have you run that are standouts were buying. that's why i'm in this thread to see pics of the strains. since i know ur trustworthy i ask u. yes, I'm stoned cold bulldog from overgrow and original pg b4 the fall.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Nov 16, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> View attachment 4138380


i'd like to know what is your take on the white crosses you grew out and do u have pictures/thread of that gear. THx.


----------



## SCJedi (Nov 17, 2019)

I see Hazeman/infinity is active on IG all of a sudden. It sounds like they are getting ready for some kind of a black Friday sale. It's good to know if you are on the fence about anything


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 17, 2019)

I have a hazeman “headband” in flower. Not sure the genetics? I’ve read headband bx (urkle x loompas hb) x loompas hb, but loompas hb is supposedly a cut. Maybe the male is loompas yeti og? Who knows? She stinks so I don’t care. I’ll throw up some pics when she starts putting out


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 17, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I see Hazeman/infinity is active on IG all of a sudden. It sounds like they are getting ready for some kind of a black Friday sale. It's good to know if you are on the fence about anything


Supposedly he's releasing more elephant stomper too. Might need to snag me a couple packs.


----------



## SCJedi (Nov 17, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Supposedly he's releasing more elephant stomper too. Might need to snag me a couple packs.


Thank you! I have one but I may have to grab a couple more and do an OP on that too.


----------



## SCJedi (Nov 18, 2019)

Now that classes are done I will try to get around to posting some pics of my current project which is a nineteen plant open pollination of the '88 G-13 x Hashplant. Nine mom's and ten dad's. I cannot tell if this is an orgy or a sausage fest over here.


----------



## SCJedi (Nov 18, 2019)

Some of the 88g13hp males:


----------



## SCJedi (Nov 18, 2019)

All of those males towered over the squat females and were upwind. I helped some by light taps with a long piece of bamboo stake. There are pretty clearly two phenos, one shorter and one taller. My recommendation is to top these at least once. I topped about 2/3 of the plants a single time to see clear differences.

Here are some of the ladies


----------



## SCJedi (Nov 26, 2019)

Some 88g13hp with wild colors going on as we dip into the high 30's here. I am moving all the ladies indoors to wrap up. 

As I was snapping pics and making sure most was bug-free I found a friggin budworm that was eating seeds! 

Well, former budworm...


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Nov 26, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Some 88g13hp with wild colors going on as we dip into the high 30's here. I am moving all the ladies indoors to wrap up.
> 
> As I was snapping pics and making sure most was bug-free I found a friggin budworm that was eating seeds!
> 
> ...


Nice, I have 2 88 G 13 hash plants flowering right now that have been flowering for 39 days. my last run I had two different 88 G13 and I kept the one that had stronger branches, it also had better flavor and it also had a better High. The one that I did not keep had weaker branches and stretched a little bit more than the one I kept. by weaker I mean they sort of swayed in the wind / Breeze and could not hold its own weight. Again, nice plants.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 28, 2019)

Has anyone grown out the sour grapes v1? I was confused which one to get is that the closest to the original?im wondering cause i just sent out for them.


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 2, 2019)

Here's some Exodus Cheese BX at 43 days. Growing pretty tall/lanky but really packing it on now. Smell is already cheesy funk from a couple inches away. When you give it a rub, you get quite a bit of a sweet smell in there too. Hoping the sweet fades


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 2, 2019)

Keep us updated, I have been curious about this one from hazeman! 


The Mantis said:


> Here's some Exodus Cheese BX at 43 days. Growing pretty tall/lanky but really packing it on now. Smell is already cheesy funk from a couple inches away. When you give it a rub, you get quite a bit of a sweet smell in there too. Hoping the sweet fades
> 
> View attachment 4430361


----------



## Icemud420 (Dec 2, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> Has anyone grown out the sour grapes v1? I was confused which one to get is that the closest to the original?im wondering cause i just sent out for them.



I'm not exactly sure which ones I ran, I think they may have been F2's. They were labeled "sour grapes" but when I ordered them I requested what he had labeled as "grape Stomper cut AKA Sour grapes X Sour Grapes" which I believe would make them F2's? 

Either way I popped 8 of them, 7 germinated. 3 of the 7 ended up being male which I used all 3 for my open pollen project. The remaining 4 were all female. All 4 females had a grape terpene profile. In terms of strength and 10 being utterly pungent, 1 of the phenos was a 3-4, 2 of the phenos were in the 5-6 range and one of the phenos was a 7-8 range in terms of terp strength. The terpenes themselves were more of an artificial sweet grape smell, similar to a grape slushie or grape candy however 1 of the females was very light grape smelling and had more of a "kushy" smell with a mix of lemonade. All of them smelled very similar but with some slight differences on the undertone of the terps. 

Of the 4 females, 2 were very tall and 2 were mid size plants, where there was about 1' difference between the tallest and the shortest plants. The tallest pheno was very lanky and had the smallest buds, where the shorter females really stacked well.

Since they were used for a seed project, I didn't end up smoking any of the female flowers but all 4 of the females were extremely frosty and covered in trichomes. 

Here are pics of all 4 female phenos, and a close up of the buds of Pheno #4 which would be the one I would use for future breeding projects.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Dec 3, 2019)

Azubaz said:


> My little bouquet of Blood Rose starting to darken up. I almost wanna run another pack to see if i can get another nice ones. View attachment 4272546 View attachment 4272547 View attachment 4272548 View attachment 4272549 View attachment 4272550 View attachment 4272551 View attachment 4272552


why are they so tiny? they look like sexy little hookers lol.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Dec 3, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> you grow your way I’ll grow mine
> 
> I veg under 5k for a reason, and bloom under 3k. Lights are 10” above @ 400ppfd for my seedlings/ them long stems do seem fill the roots faster.... and then they seem to rocket....
> its all about the _roots_ when there babies...
> ...


dude wtf sheesh feel free to pm me and kindly give me a detailed tutorial of what you do. i'm all for evidence and u shining son mos def. thx.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Dec 3, 2019)

SmokeyBear11 said:


> Just made my first purchase of hazeman seeds. I’m shocked that it took me this long, awesome genetics and priced well. I grabbed a pack of each
> Elephant stomper
> La pure kush f2
> Sour grapes cut
> ...


i still haven't pulled the trigger but i will. other stuff is ahead of haZEMAN GEAR TO MAKE SURE I CAN GET IT AND NOT NEED TO CRY lol.


----------



## Icemud420 (Dec 11, 2019)

Has anyone run hazemans LA Pure, 88g13HP, chocolate thai or malawai gold? 

If so, how did they come out? any pics?


----------



## SCJedi (Dec 11, 2019)

Icemud420 said:


> Has anyone run hazemans LA Pure, 88g13HP, chocolate thai or malawai gold?
> 
> If so, how did they come out? any pics?


You can scroll back the previous few pages and see my 88g13hp pollination pics


----------



## Munchiedatarse (Dec 16, 2019)

Have any of you grown out the strawberry cough?


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 16, 2019)

Munchiedatarse said:


> Have any of you grown out the strawberry cough?


I'm growing a pack out now. Just starting to take some cuts to sex but almost every plant has a nice strong smell to it already. Very hardy plants so far. I'll post pics in the next month or so once I get some flowering.


----------



## SCJedi (Dec 20, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Can you send shit out to be tissue cultured? I won't have space to get a lab going for a minute, lol. I'm kind of out of touch with the new tissue culture move. Last time I read up on it was in the mid 2000s.


I missed this post but yes you can send it out to have it TC'd. Most laws don't consider anything without roots a "plant". IT really is not that hard to do at home. I'm happy to chat about it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 2, 2020)

The grape bubba and her daughter cross all valley grape are very potent. Both give great pulls off the vaporizer and hit the head/body like a hammer.

Whatever bubba hazeman used in this cross is excellent. Think I'm gonna get his madness, supposedly he said it's his fave smoke or hardest hitter but it has that bubba in it too.

Here is the all valley grape close up, triche layered thick.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 2, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The grape bubba and her daughter cross all valley grape are very potent. Both give great pulls off the vaporizer and hit the head/body like a hammer.
> 
> Whatever bubba hazeman used in this cross is excellent. Think I'm gonna get his madness, supposedly he said it's his fave smoke or hardest hitter but it has that bubba in it too.
> 
> Here is the all valley grape close up, triche layered thick.View attachment 4448339


Nice all his stuff looks good im getting the grape moments tommarow but will have to wait to germ them, kinda sux that shit looks better than grape pie i like smooth bud some shit really expands tho i noticed my sugar berry was a hard hitter


----------



## casperd (Jan 6, 2020)

SMT69 said:


> Best grow under my belt so far, I had 2 very distinct phenos from one pack, both at each parent spectrums. The short stocky bubba kush pheno is the better one.
> 
> My drying and curing was the best ive done so far, the smell and taste of the bubba pheno is nothing short of spectacular, unfortunately she doesn't drop my dick in the dirt I'm sorry to announce, I've been holding off for a proper long cure but it hasent been improving. Shes not strong enough for this old toker. The high is very og kush feeling but there seems to be a ceiling for me that i reach quite quickly unfortunately.
> 
> ...


what are some of the better breeders for stronger more potent couchlock strains and real stinkers ?


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Jan 16, 2020)

casperd said:


> what are some of the better breeders for stronger more potent couchlock strains and real stinkers ?


THAT WOULD BE MORE PRACTICAL TO TO SEARCH BY STRAIN imho because so many breeders have a variety of stuff that goes from heavy hitter to not so much... ijs. google also u want both qualities which may or may not be in the same plant. again google is easier to search. your question is a typical one that gets asked on boards though since forever by virtually all newbies. ijs due some homework


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 16, 2020)

I have a grip of 88g13hp seeds I made. 10 males on 9 females. Ping via dm if you want some for the cost of shipping only. Please US only


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 16, 2020)

Couchlock is good, skunk smell not so much. 
Not here, lol. Wife would destroy my garden.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 16, 2020)

SCJedi said:


> I have a grip of 88g13hp seeds I made. 10 males on 9 females. Ping via dm if you want some for the cost of shipping only. Please US only


whatd you think of the 88G13HP? I have a pack and was tempted to pop it...


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 16, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> whatd you think of the 88G13HP? I have a pack and was tempted to pop it...


I got phenos one tall and one short, some green and one purple. Good behind the eyes stone on the tiny piece I smoked. This was purely a re-population seed run so I cannot really say.


----------



## crocodile og (Jan 17, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> whatd you think of the 88G13HP? I have a pack and was tempted to pop it...


Great smoke crap yield. Expect 50% less yield than other strains.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Jan 17, 2020)

crocodile og said:


> Great smoke crap yield. Expect 50% less yield than other strains.


disjointed to here that. do u have pictures of your plants ? 
i cam back to this thread because i see stuff listed that should be awesome but apparently not so awesome that anyway is posting about them from what i have gathered so far. 

my hazeman list of interest i can't find legit pictures or grows on are 

*1. JoJo Sour Grapes v1/v2 (Jojo’s Sour Grapes #1 x Sour Grapes F3)
2. Goldfish (Kodiak Gold x Black Tuna
3. Bright Moments x Sour Grapes
4.White 88 G-13/Hashplant (clone only White Cut x 88G-13/Hashplant Male
5. Tuna Kush
6. Triple XXX (The White x Aloha White Widow)
7. Hindu Kush F2
8. HeadChez (UK Cheese x Headband)
9. Grape Stomper Cut x Sour Grapes F3
10. Frosted Flakes w/ mystery mother plant
11. COMET kUSH
12. BLUE TUNA 
13.Elephant Stomper (Purple Elephant Cut X Grape Stomper x Aloha White Widow*

anyone who has pictures of these you have grown and feedback please let me know. Pictures are essential because so many growers have a skewed idea of this thing of ours and frankly are misleading as hell even though they don't mean to be. I need to see results point blank before i spend loot on hazman gear. ijs


----------



## crocodile og (Jan 17, 2020)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> disjointed to here that. do u have pictures of your plants ?
> i cam back to this thread because i see stuff listed that should be awesome but apparently not so awesome that anyway is posting about them from what i have gathered so far.
> 
> my hazeman list of interest i can't find legit pictures or grows on are
> ...


Sorry no pics.

Nevil on the Mr Nice forum warned that the pure indicas weren't heavy yielders.

Very very good smoke though.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 17, 2020)

His grape bubba, much frostier than the pic shows. A good bell ringer.


----------



## casperd (Jan 17, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> His grape bubba, much frostier than the pic shows. A good bell ringer.
> View attachment 4458650


how loud whats the smells like ?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 17, 2020)

casperd said:


> how loud whats the smells like ?


Hashy with mendo purp hidden in there. Smoked out of a vaporizer I'd get tasty grape flavor on some hits. Also has a slight sandalwood flavor too. Good potent smoke with a full body buzz that makes you a little dumb.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 17, 2020)

A main reason to pick up his G13HP I think would be to use it in breeding projects; if memory serves I thought its the same line that bodhi uses?


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 18, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> A main reason to pick up his G13HP I think would be to use it in breeding projects; if memory serves I thought its the same line that bodhi uses?


Pretty sure you are correct. Bodhi, Mota/Green Rebel, Hazeman all got their g13/hp from ndnguy. Their males are different selections though.


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 18, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> A main reason to pick up his G13HP I think would be to use it in breeding projects; if memory serves I thought its the same line that bodhi uses?


Breeding with it is the secondary reason that I picked it up. The first was to do a re-population so others could enjoy it for free too. I think that was what NDNGuy requested. 88ghash for free, no profits but crosses are fine. I am actually not sure why Hazeman ever began selling them.


----------



## Stompermoments (Jan 18, 2020)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> disjointed to here that. do u have pictures of your plants ?
> i cam back to this thread because i see stuff listed that should be awesome but apparently not so awesome that anyway is posting about them from what i have gathered so far.
> 
> my hazeman list of interest i can't find legit pictures or grows on are
> ...


Everything listed here is on my "list" as well... I've ran multiple hazeman strains (sour grapes x bright moments, grape stomper x headband, cherry pie, cherry pie x hindu, madness... currently running headchez and super strawberry diesel) and all are legit. If you're questioning whether or not to try hazeman, I think most in here would agree that you should give it a go. He's been in the game for a long time, just doesn't care for the limelight from what I've gauged. For his prices what's holding you back?


----------



## the real mccoy (Jan 19, 2020)

I need some grape up in here.
What's the "grapiest" strain Hazeman offers?
Looking at Bright Moments x sour grapes, Elephant Stomper, & Jojo's Sour Grapes V1 & V2.


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 19, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> I need some grape up in here.
> What's the "grapiest" strain Hazeman offers?
> Looking at Bright Moments x sour grapes, Elephant Stomper, & Jojo's Sour Grapes V1 & V2.


I asked Hazeman about what was the closest to the Grape Stomper BX2 that GGG used to have and this is what he told me:

"You should get my Grape Stomper cut X Sour Grapes or my Sour Grapes F4 and the Sour Grapes X Bright moments , just to let you know Sour Grapes is Grape stomper Gage Green got the cut from Jo Jo and renamed it grape stomper.
hope this helps
Thanks Hazeman"

I have all of those as well as elephant stomper and will likely do a "grape" pheno run at some point soon. I also have a freebie pack that GGG gave me for messing up on a breeder pack I bought at Harborside. The puck just says GS x OG


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 20, 2020)

Stompermoments said:


> Feel like this thread needs some more life... Cherry pie f2 has been my go too recently but this grape stomper×headband is tugging on my heart!View attachment 4414662


Been thinkin bout getting the cherry pie f2s how are they


----------



## Stompermoments (Jan 20, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Been thinkin bout getting the cherry pie f2s how are they


I really liked the few ladies that I've had. Only popped a few the first time. Lost my keeper but will be trying to find another soon. Great smell and taste imo.


----------



## unfiltered (Jan 27, 2020)

Anyone got info on the Neville's Skunk #1 F4 that Hazemans is selling? Are we talking about the real Skunk #1 here? I've searched this thread and not much info could be found.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 27, 2020)

unfiltered said:


> Anyone got info on the Neville's Skunk #1 F4 that Hazemans is selling? Are we talking about the real Skunk #1 here? I've searched this thread and not much info could be found.


 think its a haze skunk cross email him hazeman seeds


----------



## casperd (Jan 28, 2020)

whats the most stinky / tasty / couchlock ko stoned ?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 29, 2020)

casperd said:


> whats the most stinky / tasty / couchlock ko stoned ?


Probably a indica lol ask him he answered my?s hes got a ton if uask for a stock list look faor a bubba or hindu kush


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 29, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> I need some grape up in here.
> What's the "grapiest" strain Hazeman offers?
> Looking at Bright Moments x sour grapes, Elephant Stomper, & Jojo's Sour Grapes V1 & V2.


I can't "verify" as I haven't grown it, but from research and what I've read online the past few years CANNARDO is the breeder to buy from, if you like grape.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 29, 2020)

casperd said:


> whats the most stinky / tasty / couchlock ko stoned ?


Chem 4 x Chem D


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 30, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Chem 4 x Chem D


Id go with grape moments and his roadkill skunk email him hell give u the down low, and u get the bans for 30 and free shipping and 12 pk of stardog hes truly a great dude for doing what he does.


----------



## unfiltered (Jan 30, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Id go with grape moments and his roadkill skunk email him hell give u the down low, and u get the bans for 30 and free shipping and 12 pk of stardog hes truly a great dude for doing what he does.


I've recently received his seed stock, but it looks like the only Road Kill Skunk is out of stock.

Looks like the seeds are $45 per pack, not $30. Am I missing something?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 30, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> I can't "verify" as I haven't grown it, but from research and what I've read online the past few years CANNARDO is the breeder to buy from, if you like grape.


All rados grape pie crosses started with the stomper cut


unfiltered said:


> I've recently received his seed stock, but it looks like the only Road Kill Skunk is out of stock.
> 
> Looks like the seeds are $45 per pack, not $30. Am I missing something?


Email him for stock list last i ordered 30$? A few weeks ago....


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 30, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> All rados grape pie crosses started with the stomper cut
> 
> Email him for stock list last i ordered 30$? A few weeks ago....


During December he was having a sale and was charging like 35$ for a pack.


----------



## Stompermoments (Jan 30, 2020)

$45 regular, $35 for his sales.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 30, 2020)

Stompermoments said:


> $45 regular, $35 for his sales.


Do you happen to have his list of what’s available


----------



## Stompermoments (Jan 30, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Do you happen to have his list of what’s available


Not a current list. If you email him he will send it to you. Hazemanseeds at gmail


----------



## casperd (Feb 4, 2020)

hazeman seeds grape bubba or grape 13 or strawberry cough what is more stinky more couchlock ?


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 4, 2020)

casperd said:


> hazeman seeds grape bubba or grape 13 or strawberry cough what is more stinky more couchlock ?


Running the SC now and it's supposed to be a sativa so I doubt you'll get any couchlock from it. Smells aren't very stinky on the 4 fems in flower right now after 2-4 weeks and I would guess it's not a very loud strain at this point.


----------



## Darkstar71 (Feb 6, 2020)

SmokeyBear11 said:


> Just made my first purchase of hazeman seeds. I’m shocked that it took me this long, awesome genetics and priced well. I grabbed a pack of each
> Elephant stomper
> La pure kush f2
> Sour grapes cut
> ...


Did you grow out the LA Pure Kush bra? If so how was it?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 7, 2020)

casperd said:


> hazeman seeds grape bubba or grape 13 or strawberry cough what is more stinky more couchlock ?


I found a great pheno in his grape bubba. A nice heavy hitting indica.


----------



## olegren (Feb 18, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Running the SC now and it's supposed to be a sativa so I doubt you'll get any couchlock from it. Smells aren't very stinky on the 4 fems in flower right now after 2-4 weeks and I would guess it's not a very loud strain at this point.


Please do keep us posted on the SC once you get to sample! That one is on my short list to try.


----------



## k0rps (Mar 24, 2020)

Grape Stomper cut x Sour Grapes in the bag. Looking forward to hunting through a few seeds..

Anyone recently grown out hazeman's grape stomper cut x sour grapes?


----------



## J-Icky (Mar 25, 2020)

Stompermoments said:


> Everything listed here is on my "list" as well... I've ran multiple hazeman strains (sour grapes x bright moments, grape stomper x headband, cherry pie, cherry pie x hindu, madness... currently running headchez and super strawberry diesel) and all are legit. If you're questioning whether or not to try hazeman, I think most in here would agree that you should give it a go. He's been in the game for a long time, just doesn't care for the limelight from what I've gauged. For his prices what's holding you back?


So how’s the Super Strawberry Diesel? I was looking at that one and very tempted but there’s very little info available about it. From what I’ve found it SCxDiesel x SC. So my main issue is there enough of the fueliness to it to get it over the the regular Strawberry Cough.

Anything you can say about it good or bad would be tremendously helpful.


----------



## Stompermoments (Mar 25, 2020)

J-Icky said:


> So how’s the Super Strawberry Diesel? I was looking at that one and very tempted but there’s very little info available about it. From what I’ve found it SCxDiesel x SC. So my main issue is there enough of the fueliness to it to get it over the the regular Strawberry Cough.
> 
> Anything you can say about it good or bad would be tremendously helpful.


Just finished a week ago... pheno I have smells wonderful (sweet and gassy). Unfortunately won't be keeping this one as the buds are pretty fluffy. Will definitely pop some more at some point. All 3 seeds popped were fast vegging plants and all had a nice sweet stem rub. Pulled 2 males though...


----------



## Paradoximity (Apr 5, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I found a great pheno in his grape bubba. A nice heavy hitting indica.View attachment 4473935


@thenotsoesoteric I'm reluctant to say-very nice specimen bro, just messing... 
But on a real note hoss she's a "Beaut". And meant to ask you this awhile back bud, but it's been touch and go lately; do you make mothers' first, whether just smaller or not, then clone before vegging-to-flower? I do this, as I found especially with unworked or questionable genetics that just generally speaking your females will flower with less chance of mid-late flower "nanners" forming, with an almost equavalent chance of their resilience. Though not to be substituted for "stress-testing" genetics one intends to sell and/or breed. Nevertheless, was curious to your views and experiences on this, from Indie's to pure equatorial-like Sativa's.

P.S. 
To not only @thenotsoesoteric but everyone else as well, I hope you and your families are hunkered down and staying safe given the sweeping SARS CoV-2/COVID-19 viral pandemic looming. It sucks to say the least and will ufortunately only get worse before there's a viable, tested, manufactured and then distributed nationwide vaccine; though virologists and epidemiologists among other experts with the CDC & W.H.O. who say there's a chance that CORVID-19 could act seasonal, as seasonal influenza A/B or the flu does, and if so giving the populations everywhere where whether and conditions permit a chance to breathe and recoup a bit with even talks of opening up the currently closed essential businesses/entities to regain some semblance of our normal lives-that being said I truly hope and pray for us all that this is or becomes seasonal. For now though the only thing we can do is stay socially distant for awhile, though for those of us who are working for that mortgage, family, or cause your an essential worker please stay clean, utilize proper PPE (PersonalProtectiveEquipment) as in major metropolitan areas it may require more like Tyveks as well as face mask or better yet halfmask respirator with proper particulate cartridges and even eye protection, again if in really densely populated areas: furthermore THANK YOU too I believe is in order for those putting their safety and health on the line to help us all contain this in whatever way that is!
I'm sure y'all are all very aware at least of most if not all above info, but there's a silver-lining in all this: you get to have the chance to spend time you usually wouldn't have, due to work and other previous responsibilities, honing your botany skills to attain the desired results that @thenotsoesoteric has illustrateted time and time again especially with Hazeman's original genetics, which I can attest his genetics are quality for a fair price period, or his own equally "trich'd out" outcrosses of his own making. 

 
-P


----------



## legalcanada (Apr 5, 2020)

i just sprouted a few 88g13hp, here's hoping i get a couple females!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 5, 2020)

Paradoximity said:


> @thenotsoesoteric I'm reluctant to say-very nice specimen bro, just messing...
> But on a real note hoss she's a "Beaut". And meant to ask you this awhile back bud, but it's been touch and go lately; do you make mothers' first, whether just smaller or not, then clone before vegging-to-flower? I do this, as I found especially with unworked or questionable genetics that just generally speaking your females will flower with less chance of mid-late flower "nanners" forming, with an almost equavalent chance of their resilience. Though not to be substituted for "stress-testing" genetics one intends to sell and/or breed. Nevertheless, was curious to your views and experiences on this, from Indie's to pure equatorial-like Sativa's.
> 
> P.S.
> ...


I typically cut clones in veg and then throw mom in flower vs keeping mother plants. The grape bubba has a tendency to flower out in veg if she is root bound or not happy. Long story but it is mention way back in this thread. 

So far the g bubba has never had any intersex issues.


----------



## casperd (Apr 19, 2020)

any idea on the cheese bx if any good is it loud ?


----------



## Florigrown (Apr 21, 2020)

casperd said:


> any idea on the cheese bx if any good is it loud ?


I have a cheese bx1 going and its the stinkiest and fastest grower in the tent. Haven't finished one tho. Its the front left


----------



## Florigrown (Apr 21, 2020)

finally found my password after like 2 years ha
sd/dc^2, cheese bx1, purple haze freebie, 
all growing vigorously but the cheese does not like to be fed much. cheese is the stinker of the 3.


----------



## Florigrown (Apr 22, 2020)

Sad day, thought I had a real good cheese pheno but he's got balls, mistook a claw as a pistil 2 weeks ago


----------



## Gemtree (May 17, 2020)

Grabbed a pack of grape stomper. Ran grape 13 like 8 years ago and got a real grape big league chew pheno so hoping they turn out similar.


----------



## madininagyal (May 22, 2020)

How do we get its latest strain???


----------



## Gemtree (May 23, 2020)

madininagyal said:


> How do we get its latest strain???


dcseedexchange


----------



## Devils34 (May 23, 2020)

Has anyone tried Hazeman's Blueberry? Is it just DJ's or DPs? Or is it his own?

Strongly thinking of getting it being $50 for 12 seeds...that's a steal compared to other Blueberry prices

Also anyone try the Azure Haze x Blue Dream cross??

Definitely picking up Strawberry Cough and Super Strawberry Diesel...as well as the Chocolate Thai f4....but was wondering about these blueberry strains.

Also was interested in the Deep Chunk x sour diesel


----------



## SCJedi (May 23, 2020)

madininagyal said:


> How do we get its latest strain???








Hazeman Seeds


I could use the address also if anyone could hook a brother up. Thanks [email protected]



www.rollitup.org


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 23, 2020)

Devils34 said:


> Has anyone tried Hazeman's Blueberry? Is it just DJ's or DPs? Or is it his own?
> 
> Strongly thinking of getting it being $50 for 12 seeds...that's a steal compared to other Blueberry prices
> 
> ...


Everyone's blueberry is Dj's bb. Dutch passion bought seeds directly from DJ circa 2000. Pretty much all blueberry today is progeny from that original stock. 

For me, I've found better blueberry terps in blue dream crosses using the Santa Cruz blue dream. You just gotta find those bb leaners.


----------



## Devils34 (May 23, 2020)

i might not get the strawberry cough....a lot of disappointing reviews I've read on various forums.....saying it's not a great yielder....there is a pheno that is straight up hay....and the keepers aren't that strong, just taste good...kinda disappointing to me.

i also can't find any reviews on the Super Strawberry Diesel....not sure if that's any better.

so i'll be getting Chocolate Thai....either Blueberry or Azure Haze x Blue Dream....and one or two others to replace the Strawberry Cough/Super Strawberry Diesel - if i decide to definitely stay away from them.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 24, 2020)

Devils34 said:


> i might not get the strawberry cough....a lot of disappointing reviews I've read on various forums.....saying it's not a great yielder....there is a pheno that is straight up hay....and the keepers aren't that strong, just taste good...kinda disappointing to me.
> 
> i also can't find any reviews on the Super Strawberry Diesel....not sure if that's any better.
> 
> so i'll be getting Chocolate Thai....either Blueberry or Azure Haze x Blue Dream....and one or two others to replace the Strawberry Cough/Super Strawberry Diesel - if i decide to definitely stay away from them.


I bought the s cough but haven't ran them yet. I'd be willing to bet the s diesel will be better though.


----------



## Devils34 (May 24, 2020)

I'm thinking:

Azure Haze x Blue dream
Chocolate thai
God's gift x stardawg ix
East Coast sour diesel x Nevilles skunk

That's the list I came up with last night, but it may change...I need one of those stardawg crosses though, and I figure the ecsd and nevilles skunk are both proven winners....the gods gift is og kush x granddaddy purple, so if I could get a GDP tasting plant with stardawg qualities it would be fire...and even if it's a gods gift leaner, it would be nice...and if it's a complete stardawg leaner, then I'd be lucky as hell lol

Not sure how the chocolate Thai is, but I think it will be fire

And the Azure Haze x Blue dream will either be a strong super silver haze leaner, or I'd get a very tasty blueberry haze...can't go wrong with it imo


----------



## Icemud420 (May 26, 2020)

Devils34 said:


> i might not get the strawberry cough....a lot of disappointing reviews I've read on various forums.....saying it's not a great yielder....there is a pheno that is straight up hay....and the keepers aren't that strong, just taste good...kinda disappointing to me.
> 
> i also can't find any reviews on the Super Strawberry Diesel....not sure if that's any better.
> 
> so i'll be getting Chocolate Thai....either Blueberry or Azure Haze x Blue Dream....and one or two others to replace the Strawberry Cough/Super Strawberry Diesel - if i decide to definitely stay away from them.


I have the Super Strawberry Diesel, Chocolate Thai, blueberry and the Azure haze x blue dream but haven't run any of them yet. I would recommend the Sour Grapes as it was covered in frost, had a sweet artificial grape smell which was very potent and the ease of growing them was simple. The yield was decent, about average. 

I also ran his Deep Chunk and although most of the female phenos were very leafy and needed to be worked, I did get 1 female that was extremely frosty, huge buds, a repuslive almost disgusting terp smell (very pungent). It definitely peaked my interest to run that pheno's seeds I made and hunt the features I saw. 

Currently I'm running his Gods Gift and so far pretty pleased. Easy growing, and the bud structure and terps are definitely there. Got only 2 females and 4 males from the seeds I popped. One pheno is more OG Kush leaning and the other is more GDP leaning in terms of terps and branching structure. 

I would love to see others results of the strains above (blue dream x azure haze), blueberry, Chocolate Thai and Super Strawberry Diesel as all of these I have and have been wanting to pop soon. Anyone ran these? 

*Here is the Gods Gift: (currently on day 28 flowering) All photos are of females WITH seeds in them as they were used in pollen chuck projects. *



*Here is the Deep Chunk*



*Here is the Sour Grapes: 

*


----------



## Devils34 (May 27, 2020)

Icemud420 said:


> I have the Super Strawberry Diesel, Chocolate Thai, blueberry and the Azure haze x blue dream but haven't run any of them yet. I would recommend the Sour Grapes as it was covered in frost, had a sweet artificial grape smell which was very potent and the ease of growing them was simple. The yield was decent, about average.
> 
> I also ran his Deep Chunk and although most of the female phenos were very leafy and needed to be worked, I did get 1 female that was extremely frosty, huge buds, a repuslive almost disgusting terp smell (very pungent). It definitely peaked my interest to run that pheno's seeds I made and hunt the features I saw.
> 
> ...


Awesome looking plants! Sounds like we're interested in the same genetics, as I was thinking about getting Gods Gift x Stardawg IX as well...literally all the strains you have I was interested in.

I haven't seen results from any of them though...however, strawberry cough I've seen mixed results, a couple people loved it and a couple thought it was absolute shit....but the diesel should be better I've been told...

Blueberry someone told me they spoke to hazeman about and hazeman told them it was difficult for him to find a keeper, and that they were better off getting DJs blueberry and pheno hunting themselves....which is very disappointing to me...however, I'm sure with enough seeds you can find a keeper in Hazeman's, as it's basically his selection from DJs blueberry, but there's less variation in Hazeman's than DJs....

I also really want to see the Azure Haze x Blue dream get done by someone...I think you can find some real winners there, especially if you're looking for blueberry...but I don't think anyone would be disappointed getting a super silver haze leaner either....just wonder wether it would be the ssh from Azure or blue dream...or blueberry from Azure or blue dream...apparently DJ used the blueberry F4 (more blueberry terms) and the Santa Cruz cut of ssh...while blue dream is the blueberry F5 (less blueberry) and idk what super silver haze, but it's a different cut as well.

Everyone I've seen run Azure has preferred it over blue dream....however both are great strains.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (May 27, 2020)

Icemud420 said:


> I have the Super Strawberry Diesel, Chocolate Thai, blueberry and the Azure haze x blue dream but haven't run any of them yet. I would recommend the Sour Grapes as it was covered in frost, had a sweet artificial grape smell which was very potent and the ease of growing them was simple. The yield was decent, about average.
> 
> I also ran his Deep Chunk and although most of the female phenos were very leafy and needed to be worked, I did get 1 female that was extremely frosty, huge buds, a repuslive almost disgusting terp smell (very pungent). It definitely peaked my interest to run that pheno's seeds I made and hunt the features I saw.
> 
> ...


 I have a chocolate thai going right now in veg. I took clones from it yesterday and it's going in the flowering tent in 10 days. I'm actually hoping for a male.


----------



## Devils34 (May 27, 2020)

MickeyBlanco said:


> I have a chocolate thai going right now in veg. I took clones from it yesterday and it's going in the flowering tent in 10 days. I'm actually hoping for a male.


I can't wait to get a pack of those! I also want a male so I can Chuck some pollen and create some crosses.....hoping to acquire Mr nice nl5/haze seeds so I can cross it to one and make a chocolate Thai haze...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 27, 2020)

Devils34 said:


> Awesome looking plants! Sounds like we're interested in the same genetics, as I was thinking about getting Gods Gift x Stardawg IX as well...literally all the strains you have I was interested in.
> 
> I haven't seen results from any of them though...however, strawberry cough I've seen mixed results, a couple people loved it and a couple thought it was absolute shit....but the diesel should be better I've been told...
> 
> ...


I wouldn't even think you could find a good blueberry in anything DJ or his "son" Jd is selling. Unless you get seeds made in the early 2000s. 

I could be wrong but I havent seen nor heard of anyone running DJ blueberry in the past 10 years with stellar results. Some looked ok but nothing compared to what was offered in 2000-2004ish.


----------



## Devils34 (May 27, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I wouldn't even think you could find a good blueberry in anything DJ or his "son" Jd is selling. Unless you get seeds made in the early 2000s.
> 
> I could be wrong but I havent seen nor heard of anyone running DJ blueberry in the past 10 years with stellar results. Some looked ok but nothing compared to what was offered in 2000-2004ish.


Although the blueberry muffin pheno from pre 99 blueberry might not exist in those lines anymore....and the 00-04 version might not either....I have seen and even smoked plenty of good representations after 2004....although from what I can tell, male blueberry plants seem to pass along good representations in crosses - hence why blueberry literally gets crossed into almost every common popular strain....and even into lesser known strains that are known to be fire....so good representations are still present, it's just harder to find them than it used to be.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 27, 2020)

Devils34 said:


> Although the blueberry muffin pheno from pre 99 blueberry might not exist in those lines anymore....and the 00-04 version might not either....I have seen and even smoked plenty of good representations after 2004....although from what I can tell, male blueberry plants seem to pass along good representations in crosses - hence why blueberry literally gets crossed into almost every common popular strain....and even into lesser known strains that are known to be fire....so good representations are still present, it's just harder to find them than it used to be.


I compare everything to the pheno I found in a 10 pack from dutch passion seeds in 2002. 

Nothing labeled or sold as blueberry since then has came close. It was some of the most potent indica stone buds I've ever had. 

Though honestly I only ran a couple more packs of blueberry by dutch passion since 2005 and all those were meh at best. Probably need to dive into a lot more to find that good good.


----------



## Devils34 (May 27, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I compare everything to the pheno I found in a 10 pack from dutch passion seeds in 2002.
> 
> Nothing labeled or sold as blueberry since then has came close. It was some of the most potent indica stone buds I've ever had.
> 
> Though honestly I only ran a couple more packs of blueberry by dutch passion since 2005 and all those were meh at best. Probably need to dive into a lot more to find that good good.


Yeah, like I said, there's still some fire to be had in there, it's just harder to find than it used to be.

That 00-04 blueberry had nothing on the pre 99 blueberry...so yes, it's gotten worse over time, but phenos have popped up in different eras, which tells me there's more to be had....it may not match up to the pre 99 or the 04, but there will still be fire.

Actually in 06 I had a sativa leaning blueberry that was fire...it was light fluffy bugs, but some of them were literally north Carolina tar heel blue, tasted like straight up blueberry, didn't even taste like weed at all...smelt like straight up blueberry when smoked...the high wasn't a hard hitting indica stone, but rather a racy sativa stone, with a nice body effect as well - it was actually my 2nd favorite blueberry behind the pre 99...everyone that smoked it loved it....and some of my boys from nyc/newark NJ, who could only get sour diesel at the time, preferred it over the sour diesel - they were amazed how good it was.


----------



## Chip Green (May 27, 2020)

Awhile back in this thread, a photo inquiry was made in regards to my beloved Mikado keeper. I finally remembered to snap a frame in the waning days...
I've found a few different styles, but this doll, the berry le creme specimen, is a mainstay.

Behold, the M3.


----------



## Icemud420 (May 28, 2020)

Chip Green said:


> Awhile back in this thread, a photo inquiry was made in regards to my beloved Mikado keeper. I finally remembered to snap a frame in the waning days...
> I've found a few different styles, but this doll, the berry le creme specimen, is a mainstay.
> 
> Behold, the M3.
> View attachment 4578342


Looks amazing!!


----------



## Icemud420 (May 28, 2020)

MickeyBlanco said:


> I have a chocolate thai going right now in veg. I took clones from it yesterday and it's going in the flowering tent in 10 days. I'm actually hoping for a male.


Do you have a journal going? would love to sub along and watch the chocolate thai progress. Its one of the handful of seeds I'm debating whether to pop sooner or later.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (May 28, 2020)

Icemud420 said:


> Do you have a journal going? would love to sub along and watch the chocolate thai progress. Its one of the handful of seeds I'm debating whether to pop sooner or later.


 I'm not sure yet, in veg right now, the fan leaves look like it's a hybrid, but it does have a chocolatey smell on the stem rub. I was expecting to see narrow leaves but that could change once I put it into flowering. if it's a female I will Journal it through this thread.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jun 14, 2020)

Anyone grown any of Hazeman's Aloha White Widow or UK Cheese crosses? I'm specifically I'm eyeing his Black Cheese and White Tiger (I've been hunting for a White Shark strain recently) but I'd be happy to hear reviews on any of them.


----------



## J-Icky (Jun 18, 2020)

MickeyBlanco said:


> I'm not sure yet, in veg right now, the fan leaves look like it's a hybrid, but it does have a chocolatey smell on the stem rub. I was expecting to see narrow leaves but that could change once I put it into flowering. if it's a female I will Journal it through this thread.


Any updates on the Choc Thai? It’s one of his strains I’ve been thinking about trying but want to see how it actually looks and grows before jumping in.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Jun 18, 2020)

J-Icky said:


> Any updates on the Choc Thai? It’s one of his strains I’ve been thinking about trying but want to see how it actually looks and grows before jumping in.


 it's been flowering for 13 days now, the pre flowers looked like it's a female but I'm still unsure at this point. the stem rub still has a chocolatey smell to it. it already doubled in size and probably still has another week or two of stretch. it also doubled its width, bushy. it's in a small container so I can limit the height And I also had limited room. I'll post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## BoiseShortz (Jun 21, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Anyone grown any of Hazeman's Aloha White Widow or UK Cheese crosses? I'm specifically I'm eyeing his Black Cheese and White Tiger (I've been hunting for a White Shark strain recently) but I'd be happy to hear reviews on any of them.


I grew the bubbas widow outdoor last year and really liked it, it finished quick and had a nice musty, kushy flavor. leaf calyx ratio wasn’t great and almost no stretch on any of the three ladies I grew last year. just ordered some headchez that I’m going to run indoor this fall


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jun 21, 2020)

BoiseShortz said:


> I grew the bubbas widow outdoor last year and really liked it, it finished quick and had a nice musty, kushy flavor. leaf calyx ratio wasn’t great and almost no stretch on any of the three ladies I grew last year. just ordered some headchez that I’m going to run indoor this fall


Awesome! I wound up pulling the trigger on the Black Cheese and White Tiger, we'll see how they do next run!


----------



## Brettman (Jul 20, 2020)

Has anyone grown out the Sensi star X Stardawg ?


----------



## Brettman (Jul 20, 2020)

Going to order a pack of that and the Strawberry Cough


----------



## Senokai (Jul 23, 2020)

Hey All,

I just dropped 6 Madness seeds this round and am pretty excited. It will be my first go at Hazeman gear. Has anyone had any experience with madness? The hope with this grow is to find something Bubba leaning and F2 and beyond that shit lol.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 23, 2020)

Senokai said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I just dropped 6 Madness seeds this round and am pretty excited. It will be my first go at Hazeman gear. Has anyone had any experience with madness? The hope with this grow is to find something Bubba leaning and F2 and beyond that shit lol.


I've seen grow reports. I have a pack myself in the stash. I think it was a guy in Oregon who said it was the best herb he's ever smoked. can't remember which forum. Also read hazeman's ghash male can throw some nanners if stressed. Please post it up


----------



## Senokai (Jul 23, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> I've seen grow reports. I have a pack myself in the stash. I think it was a guy in Oregon who said it was the best herb he's ever smoked. can't remember which forum. Also read hazeman's ghash male can throw some nanners if stressed. Please post it up


Good to know about the HP side of it. Thanks man.


----------



## Senokai (Aug 3, 2020)

Quick update on the madness. 6/6 seeds have sprouted...two different expressions as of yet in the leaf structure. Once they show sex I will snap a few pics for reference.


----------



## Brettman (Aug 7, 2020)

My coughs arrived , also got some freebie Killer Queen x Blowfish. Anyone know anything about the KQB ?


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 17, 2020)

Just pulled the trigger on the strawberry cough and the strawberry diesel. I've been wanting to try these strains for years.


----------



## Senokai (Aug 17, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the strawberry cough and the strawberry diesel. I've been wanting to try these strains for years.


Thats awesome. I just sprang for two packs of 88g13hp. DC Seed Exchange had them in stock after being out of it for months. Couldnt resist!


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 17, 2020)

Senokai said:


> Thats awesome. I just sprang for two packs of 88g13hp. DC Seed Exchange had them in stock after being out of it for months. Couldnt resist!


I just got the email and theres so many I want. I saw that one too and would be in my cart as well. Cheese bx1, romulan, jojo sour grapes 1&2, crackhead 12, elephant stomper, gg4 x sour grapes f3....too many!!


----------



## Senokai (Aug 17, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> I just got the email and theres so many I want. I saw that one too and would be in my cart as well. Cheese bx1, romulan, jojo sour grapes 1&2, crackhead 12, elephant stomper, gg4 x sour grapes f3....too many!!


Elephant Stomper caught my eye as well! Yes, wayyy too many lol.


----------



## Senokai (Aug 25, 2020)

Few pics of Madness. One is just massive. Really healthy plants and very close to going into flower! Two large structure expressions predominantly. Out of 6, 4 were females. Grabbed some pollen from a male to make some F2s. Will use what is left over and hit the tote on the right which is Bodhi gear.


----------



## Senokai (Sep 3, 2020)

Quick Madness update -

Once they moved into flower they really took off. Two expressions are clearly 88g13hp leaning and the other two have classic Bubba Kush smells. One is earthy and the other more floral. Pollenated for F2/preservation. Certainly most curious about the earthy bubba expressions offspring in the future. 

Also used Madness pollen on Bodhi's Terpenado and Raspberry Hashplant for giggles.


----------



## Senokai (Sep 29, 2020)

Hey All. Quick update on the Madness grow. 

Bubba Expression #1. Heavy Bubba terps and I sniff on this one the most!


Bubba Expression #2 - very similar terp profile as the other bubba leaner. Maybe not as loud but close. Better structure on this expression I think.


Last two pics are of the two 88g13hp leaners. Great smells on them and the yield will be great.


----------



## Brettman (Sep 29, 2020)

Looks like some wonky bud structure. :/


----------



## Senokai (Sep 29, 2020)

Brettman said:


> Looks like some wonky bud structure. :/


@Brettman That may due to heat. One of the 88g13hp leaners was an insane stretch monster and kept creeping up to the light. Should have topped it but I wanted to see what she would do. At some point I said F#@k it. I have not ran anything 88g13hp of Hazeman before so I cant verify if thats a typical bud structure. Would be curious to know if anyone can confirm.


----------



## Stompermoments (Oct 20, 2020)

Wish this thread was a little more active... I'll start. Here's 1 of 3 blue bubba ladies from this round. This plant won't be a big harvest, but is a heavy bubba leaner. The other 2 have great golf ball nugs as well. I'm estimating this nug will be about 3gs when dried. This is day 2 of drying.


----------



## Brettman (Oct 21, 2020)

Damn that’s frosty as hell


----------



## Senokai (Oct 21, 2020)

I just harvested Madness. Once they are dried I will post some pics!


----------



## Brettman (Oct 21, 2020)

Strawberry Cough @ day 16.


----------



## babybud (Oct 25, 2020)

I have some hindu kush and poison kush coming this wee. Anyone have any pointers on things to look for? Thanks


----------



## OVH (Oct 26, 2020)

Drawoh’s chocolate Thai week 4 by Hazeman.


----------



## Brettman (Oct 27, 2020)

Still wondering if anyone has tried the Killer Queen Blowfish. Not sure what the fucks up with that name or it’s lineage lol. Going to pop a few of them soon.


----------



## OVH (Oct 27, 2020)

Brettman said:


> Still wondering if anyone has tried the Killer Queen Blowfish. Not sure what the fucks up with that name or it’s lineage lol. Going to pop a few of them soon.


Let me know I have like 15-20 of them


----------



## Brettman (Oct 27, 2020)

OVH said:


> Let me know I have like 15-20 of them


Ok. I’ll post it on here


----------



## Brettman (Nov 1, 2020)

SC @ day 28.


----------



## Senokai (Nov 3, 2020)

Hey All. Some final bud porn shots of the Madness strain. Overall its a great strain with a lot of pheno type expression. Squarely 50/50 ratio on Bubba to 88g13hp expressions. The Bubba leaners were what I was going after and it did not fail to disappoint. True Pre-98 terps! I would run the F2s I made to lock in the bubba expressions down the line as a fun project or to switch up whats in the garden.

Madness #4 - 88G13HP leaner. One of the most massive plants I have grown and yielded a boat load. Great effect on the high but not a lot of flavor. The other 88G13HP leaners had tighter bud structure and were half the size with better flavor. 


This Nug is very representative of the Hashplant leaners.
 

These two pairs of nugs are the Bubba leaners. The dense looking pair has great bubba terps and more than likely gets its bud structure from that side of the linage. The 2nd grouping has the strongest terps and leans towards the 88g13hp in structure.


----------



## Brettman (Nov 12, 2020)

Strawberry Cough @ 39 days. Smells very sweet, some very mild foxtailing starting now. My last couple of grows have foxtailed on me, I would love to know what’s causing it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 12, 2020)

Brettman said:


> Strawberry Cough @ 39 days. Smells very sweet, some very mild foxtailing starting now. My last couple of grows have foxtailed on me, I would love to know what’s causing it. View attachment 4740896View attachment 4740897View attachment 4740898


The strawberry cough cut is a foxtailing machine so probably just a trait from her.


----------



## Brettman (Nov 12, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The strawberry cough cut is a foxtailing machine so probably just a trait from her.


Fuck really..


----------



## OVH (Nov 12, 2020)

Brettman said:


> Fuck really..


I’m saying genetics too. A lot of Thai dom plants I have run have buds that are nothing but airy fox tales. But I love the high and it’s grown for fun so not to worried about yield.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Nov 12, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The strawberry cough cut is a foxtailing machine so probably just a trait from her.


This is my 2 strawberry coughs no fox tailing yet & im on day 27 from flip however these pics were from day 23


----------



## Dreminen169 (Nov 12, 2020)

Don’t think so ^^^^^^^^
@Brettman @thenotsoesoteric


Brettman said:


> Fuck really..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 12, 2020)

Dreminen169 said:


> Don’t think so ^^^^^^^^
> @Brettman @thenotsoesoteric


The Kyle kushman cut of strawberry cough definitely has a tendency to foxtail. Several grower I've known have ran the cut and mentioned the trait. 

Seeds labeled as strawberry cough will have varying phenotypes. So some will fox tail out some wont. Looks like yours don't have that issue so far. Hopefully they hit the strawberry terps for you.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Nov 12, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The Kyle kushman cut of strawberry cough definitely has a tendency to foxtail. Several grower I've known have ran the cut and mentioned the trait.
> 
> Seeds labeled as strawberry cough will have varying phenotypes. So some will fox tail out some wont. Looks like yours don't have that issue so far. Hopefully they hit the strawberry terps for you.


There already starting to smell super sweet & fruity, however one pheno is way more frosty than the other


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 12, 2020)

It could also have to do with your nutes... Excess N can cause fox tailing; but as @thenotsoesoteric says, ive also heard that the strawberry cough has foxtailing in the genetics...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 12, 2020)

High nitrogen and dry heat are fox tail inducers for sure.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Nov 12, 2020)

I was recently watching an interview with Kyle Kushman and he admits that today’s strawberry cough has been degraded over time however he mentioned that he is currently developing a new version that is in testing now and so far living up to expectations. I think he mentioned calling it super strawberry cough, but wasn’t set on that name yet. Can’t wait for him to get it right and release it!


----------



## Stompermoments (Nov 16, 2020)

Update on the Blue Bubba, was lucky to have 3/4 ladies. So far they all have decent flavor but should get better with cure. All have the "bubba" bud structure and high that I was looking for. Here they are...


----------



## Stompermoments (Nov 16, 2020)

Here is a cherry pie from hazeman as well. Not as good as the other pheno I lost, but still a nice plant in the end!


----------



## Brettman (Nov 22, 2020)

So I’ve got another SC male, For anyone that cares that’s only 1 female out of 8 seeds so far :/ Not very happy lol


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 22, 2020)

One of the colas from the White Tiger I just chopped


----------



## Brettman (Nov 24, 2020)

Ok so maybe 1.5 out of 8 lol. I think I may have a real hermie. Best pictures I could get with my IPhone 6 lol


----------



## Dreminen169 (Nov 26, 2020)

Update on my strawberry cough:
Day 41 and she is starting to foxtail now true to the strain. The other one is still good though with no signs of foxtailing and she’s closer to the light by like 4-5”


----------



## Brettman (Nov 29, 2020)

SC day 56. Really foxtailing now.


----------



## Brettman (Dec 5, 2020)

Finally popped one of the Killer Queen’s about 3 weeks ago. Just topped it stripped bottom 3 nodes and put into flower tent today. Will report on it in when it’s done.


----------



## Brettman (Dec 11, 2020)

Day 68 of flower on my SC. Almost chop time I think. Definitely doesn’t smell anything like strawberry lol


----------



## OVH (Dec 11, 2020)

Brettman said:


> Day 68 of flower on my SC. Almost chop time I think. Definitely doesn’t smell anything like strawberry lol View attachment 4765593View attachment 4765596


Looks like some nice size buds. I’m about to run some super strawberry diesel. Really hoping to get some strawberry smells from it.


----------



## Brettman (Dec 11, 2020)

OVH said:


> Looks like some nice size buds. I’m about to run some super strawberry diesel. Really hoping to get some strawberry smells from it.


Yeah I was hoping too, still got 4 more seeds to pop though.


----------



## Brettman (Dec 11, 2020)

Oh wow so I just looked up the SSD and the lineage sounds better then the SC. Now I wish I had went with the Super Strawberry Diesel lol


----------



## OVH (Dec 11, 2020)

Brettman said:


> Oh wow so I just looked up the SSD and the lineage sounds better then the SC. Now I wish I had went with the Super Strawberry Diesel lol


Yeah! it was in stock for a little and read about it and had to jump on it. But if there’s no strawberry smell I’m gonna I be a little disappointed lol.


----------



## Brettman (Dec 11, 2020)

OVH said:


> Yeah! it was in stock for a little and read about it and had to jump on it. But if there’s no strawberry smell I’m gonna I be a little disappointed lol.


Regular or fem? And 12 seeds ?


----------



## OVH (Dec 11, 2020)

Brettman said:


> Regular or fem? And 12 seeds ?


 12 regs, I’ll probably pop like 5 and then 5 blueberry muffins from AK bean brains. Honestly deciding what beans to pop and how many is my biggest struggle in growing


----------



## U79 (Dec 11, 2020)

Brettman said:


> Regular or fem? And 12 seeds ?


Hazeman dont do fems. What are the terps on your SC like?


----------



## Brettman (Dec 11, 2020)

U79 said:


> Hazeman dont do fems. What are the terps on your SC like?


Smells very sweet, like candy lol. I can smell it as soon as I pull in the driveway every night.


----------



## U79 (Dec 11, 2020)

Brettman said:


> Smells very sweet, like candy lol. I can smell it as soon as I pull in the driveway every night.


Looks nice! Wonder what male was used though? Did you find a strawberry pheno among yours?


----------



## Brettman (Dec 11, 2020)

U79 said:


> Looks nice! Wonder what male was used though? Did you find a strawberry pheno among yours?


Not yet this was my first female, I’ve popped 8 seeds and so far I’ve had 4 males, 1 herm , and have one seedling. Not the best of luck so far lol


----------



## Brettman (Dec 11, 2020)

I’ve got clones of this one, not sure what I’m going to do with them.


----------



## U79 (Dec 11, 2020)

Brettman said:


> Not yet this was my first female, I’ve popped 8 seeds and so far I’ve had 4 males, 1 herm , and have one seedling. Not the best of luck so far lol


Should be able to find a nice strawberry though, send him an email if the bad luck keeps up.


----------



## Brettman (Dec 11, 2020)

U79 said:


> Should be able to find a nice strawberry though, send him an email if the bad luck keeps up.


Yeah but it’s not really his fault though, I will definitely be ordering from him again though like you can’t go wrong for $50 lol. Plus 12 freebies


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 11, 2020)

Brettman said:


> Yeah but it’s not really his fault though, I will definitely be ordering from him again though like you can’t go wrong for $50 lol. Plus 12 freebies


Hazeman has some good stuff for a good price for sure! Im waiting to check out his elephant stomper... Depending on what I find I wanna use it in a breeding project, same with the hashplant


----------



## U79 (Dec 11, 2020)

Brettman said:


> Yeah but it’s not really his fault though, I will definitely be ordering from him again though like you can’t go wrong for $50 lol. Plus 12 freebies


Im not blaming, sometimes it is just bad luck. I think he keeps good customer relations and you can always ask for a replacement if your luck dont turn.


----------



## Vbz.420 (Dec 24, 2020)

Evening fellow Growers new member here and was looking well into the cultivation / breeding wave and had some black cheese and fat purple from Hazeman awaiting to be popped and was curious if anyone grew them out this year and had any feed back? Any tips or pics is well appreciated thank you - VBZ


----------



## coppershot (Dec 24, 2020)

Vbz.420 said:


> Evening fellow Growers new member here and was looking well into the cultivation / breeding wave and had some black cheese and fat purple from Hazeman awaiting to be popped and was curious if anyone grew them out this year and had any feed back? Any tips or pics is well appreciated thank you - VBZ


I think if you search this site you might find information on the Fat Purple. If I recall correctly, several were growing it out some time ago.


----------



## Brettman (Jan 7, 2021)

I've been smoking the S.C. for a few weeks now. I’m not sure if I cough anymore then normal lol. The high is actually really nice, like I get super stoned but it’s still really mellow. 
Anyways the reason I wanted to post this is because I opened a jar of it for the first time in 2 or so weeks tonight and it actually smells like strawberry. I put all the biggest colas into a large mason jar and me and my wife have been smoking all the smaller stuff. I didn’t really expect to get any strawberry smell lol.


----------



## Brettman (Jan 7, 2021)

It’s not overwhelmingly strawberry but it’s there, kind of like strawberry yogurt. I’m so happy lol


----------



## OVH (Jan 7, 2021)

Brettman said:


> It’s not overwhelmingly strawberry but it’s there, kind of like strawberry yogurt. I’m so happy lol


 Hell yeah, nice job and good to know on the cure making the difference !


----------



## Brettman (Jan 20, 2021)

Here’s that Killer Queen. I think it’s around 7.5 weeks since I flipped it. 
It had a bad case of N tox around weeks 3-5. I beleive it set it back a bit and is possibly what started the foxtailing. Temps have been steady at 82-84 and it’s never been closer the the qb then 18”.


----------



## OVH (Jan 20, 2021)

Brettman said:


> Here’s that Killer Queen. I think it’s around 7.5 weeks since I flipped it. View attachment 4802508View attachment 4802509
> It had a bad case of N tox around weeks 3-5. I beleive it set it back a bit and is possibly what started the foxtailing. Temps have been steady at 82-84 and it’s never been closer the the qb then 18”.


Yeah looks like she’s got a while for 7.5 weeks. I find getting the right nitrogen amount going into flower is hard to judge on strains I grow for the first time. Less is more is what I settled on.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 20, 2021)

coppershot said:


> I think if you search this site you might find information on the Fat Purple. If I recall correctly, several were growing it out some time ago.



Fat purple was a solid strain, a member here Fat Marty used to grow for Hazeman..he gave about 20 of us fat purple and fat marty about 10 years ago to test out. The best pheno was a single cola plant that was frosted AF and dark purple, almost black.. Very very dense buds and very potent. Tasted like licorice


----------



## Senokai (Jan 20, 2021)

Brettman said:


> Here’s that Killer Queen. I think it’s around 7.5 weeks since I flipped it. View attachment 4802508View attachment 4802509
> It had a bad case of N tox around weeks 3-5. I beleive it set it back a bit and is possibly what started the foxtailing. Temps have been steady at 82-84 and it’s never been closer the the qb then 18”.


Looks great. I have a freebie of the KQB and have been considering running it one day. What is the terpine profile like?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 20, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Fat purple was a solid strain, a member here Fat Marty used to grow for Hazeman..he gave about 20 of us fat purple and fat marty about 10 years ago to test out. The best pheno was a single cola plant that was frosted AF and dark purple, almost black.. Very very dense buds and very potent. Tasted like licorice


Some years ago a former active member here turned me on to some Fat Grape Cheese by Fat Marty. I've got two left; been waiting for the right time to do something with them. The girls I got were first rate.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 21, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> Some years ago a former active member here turned me on to some Fat Grape Cheese by Fat Marty. I've got two left; been waiting for the right time to do something with them. The girls I got were first rate.



Everything I tried from fat marty was top shelf. Good luck


----------



## Brettman (Jan 21, 2021)

Senokai said:


> Looks great. I have a freebie of the KQB and have been considering running it one day. What is the terpine profile like?


Umm, I don’t have a very good nose but I’d say it’s a skunky citrus. I asked my wife and she agrees.


----------



## Vbz.420 (Feb 4, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Awesome! I wound up pulling the trigger on the Black Cheese and White Tiger, we'll see how they do next run!


Good Late afternoon Gmencorpse  just seen u were probably one of the only ones who attempted a black cheese run. I was curious to know how that went out if u got any good shots to share? Grabbed a pack along with a fat purple freebie just wanted to see how she was looking.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Feb 5, 2021)

Vbz.420 said:


> Good Late afternoon Gmencorpse  just seen u were probably one of the only ones who attempted a black cheese run. I was curious to know how that went out if u got any good shots to share? Grabbed a pack along with a fat purple freebie just wanted to see how she was looking.


So I actually haven't grown them yet. Wound up doing the White Tiger first, then got sidetracked completely and grew a bunch of other stuff. I'm really bad at sticking to my plans lol. Those and some White Grape from Hazeman are on deck but it's gonna be a minute, the tents are all packed and the cold temps are slowing things down a bit.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Feb 5, 2021)

Oh wow, a Hazeman thread.

I've got a number of Hazeman strains in my library.

Years ago I grew out Blowfish and Fat Purple and both of those were pretty good, though I was primarily growing outdoors then and neither of them were particularly suited to my high altitude, short season environment.

I've still got those plus a few others...

88 G13 Hashplant
Blue Bubba Kush
Lemon Stomper

I also recently picked up:

Black Cheese
Blood Rose
Chocolate Thai
Black Russian

Excited to circle back to the older stuff I have at some point including giving that Far Purple another try now that I have a proper indoor setup. Same with the Blowfish, that is actually one of my friend's favorite strains. I've also been curious about the 88 G13 Hashplant.

I got some Bubba x Stardawg testers last order also. Not sure about those yet.


----------



## Vbz.420 (Feb 5, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Oh wow, a Hazeman thread.
> 
> I've got a number of Hazeman strains in my library.
> 
> ...


All sounds super interesting. Now i know who has the same strains as me so i can keep an eye out for similar traits. what are the smells you get off fat purple if you remember? Only got 3 testers of the FP to work with so im planning on making f2s if i get both male and female. Super siked about black cheese i just need something cheesy to cross w this blue dream i obtained in Colorado. Happy growing


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Feb 5, 2021)

Vbz.420 said:


> All sounds super interesting. Now i know who has the same strains as me so i can keep an eye out for similar traits. what are the smells you get off fat purple if you remember? Only got 3 testers of the FP to work with so im planning on making f2s if i get both male and female. Super siked about black cheese i just need something cheesy to cross w this blue dream i obtained in Colorado. Happy growing


I guess I got lucky because my spreadsheet says I have 30 Fat Purple seeds. I think they were all freebies IIRC.

It's been too many years and like I said, they didn't grow as well as I wanted outdoors, but I do remember them being super dark purple all the way through the buds. Like nothing else I've ever grown.

I have recorded here that the genetics are (Purple Rhino x G13 hybrid) x Fat Marty


----------



## Vbz.420 (Feb 5, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> I guess I got lucky because my spreadsheet says I have 30 Fat Purple seeds. I think they were all freebies IIRC.
> 
> It's been too many years and like I said, they didn't grow as well as I wanted outdoors, but I do remember them being super dark purple all the way through the buds. Like nothing else I've ever grown.
> 
> I have recorded here that the genetics are (Purple Rhino x G13 hybrid) x Fat Marty


Good to know man thanks for the info  Good luck to you and your future grows. Looking forward to building onto this thread this coming spring for sure. Along with you all


----------



## U79 (Feb 5, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> I guess I got lucky because my spreadsheet says I have 30 Fat Purple seeds. I think they were all freebies IIRC.
> 
> It's been too many years and like I said, they didn't grow as well as I wanted outdoors, but I do remember them being super dark purple all the way through the buds. Like nothing else I've ever grown.
> 
> I have recorded here that the genetics are (Purple Rhino x G13 hybrid) x Fat Marty


Always wanted to try the Fat Purple, had a few from Hazeman over the years but not this one


----------



## Icemud420 (Feb 9, 2021)

I'm running some of Hazemans (drawoh) Chocolate Thai's....... I was planning on doing an open pollination with them, but all 6 seeds I popped ended up being female, so I am going to pop more seeds for a 2nd run and keep the winning phenos from the 1st grow.

There definitely seems to be 2 pheno "groups"... those that lean sativa dom (tall, lanky, long buds, late flowering) and then a "hybrid" leaning phenos that are (shorter, much fatter buds, earlier flowering and finishing, much more trichome development, much stronger terpene smells) so I would guess that some of the big sur holy weed is still influencing the plants.. just my guess.

All of the phenos have a very unique smell, almost like a cardboard, cigar, exotic peppery spice with a hint of chocolate. No weed smell at all (kush, dank, skunky..etc).

These photos were from day 41 flowering (from the flip).


----------



## OVH (Feb 10, 2021)

Icemud420 said:


> I'm running some of Hazemans (drawoh) Chocolate Thai's....... I was planning on doing an open pollination with them, but all 6 seeds I popped ended up being female, so I am going to pop more seeds for a 2nd run and keep the winning phenos from the 1st grow.
> 
> There definitely seems to be 2 pheno "groups"... those that lean sativa dom (tall, lanky, long buds, late flowering) and then a "hybrid" leaning phenos that are (shorter, much fatter buds, earlier flowering and finishing, much more trichome development, much stronger terpene smells) so I would guess that some of the big sur holy weed is still influencing the plants.. just my guess.
> 
> ...


You hit the nail on the head with the smell description I got from my plants too. I had 6 girls, I killed 2 - the bud development and structure was pretty lackluster. 3 were good with nice smells but something a little off on all of them. Leafy buds, Structure was off a little, something like that.

1 girl had dense frosty nugs and the most perfect structure. So I hit her with a gelato 41 x dosido male to see what I get. Testing them now and the offspring are super homogenous.


----------



## OVH (Feb 10, 2021)

Picture of the offspring.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Feb 10, 2021)

OVH said:


> Picture of the offspring. View attachment 4821873View attachment 4821874


Very interesting fan leaf shapes.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Feb 10, 2021)

madininagyal said:


> Why so much hate?? There à lot of strain going by the name of sour grape like one i smoked ( sour diesel x grape ape) ,
> 
> hazeman is one of the few like ggg To have thé original GS from jojorizo
> 
> ...


state ur peace like a man not caring about anyone's approval. that's how i always roll in real life and online as well. i also don't care what/who others give a shit about to include yourself. i don't think/move like that and never will. ijs

1st don't assume shit and attribute ur assumptions you mentioned to me. = ur hate comment. i just like truth and it's that simple. hell dude u spoke in ur reply things that were tangential to my post and not really relevant frankly. you make a reply with different/related tangent/topic AND PRETEND THAT'S WHAT the poster, in this case me is speaking on and it's not true/accurate at all lol. 

i can mention whatever i choose and once again u pretend like i said something that i never dead ans the proof is written in my post you quoted lol. maybe ur hate of ggg makes u say crazy shit but frankly it just seems like style/habit of communication. for the record i'm not a GGG fan and never have been or will be ! mainly cause they shiesty enuff said. 

yup old thread but i don't like being isrepresented by a stranger in a way that's not accurate. especially when that stranger has no clue about me, my background/who or what i know. ijs


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Feb 10, 2021)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> state ur peace like a man not caring about anyone's approval. that's how i always roll in real life and online as well. i also don't care what/who others give a shit about to include yourself. i don't think/move like that and never will. ijs
> 
> 1st don't assume shit and attribute ur assumptions you mentioned to me. = ur hate comment. i just like truth and it's that simple. hell dude u spoke in ur reply things that were tangential to my post and not really relevant frankly. you make a reply with different/related tangent/topic AND PRETEND THAT'S WHAT the poster, in this case me is speaking on and it's not true/accurate at all lol.
> 
> ...


Holy shit, did you just respond to a nearly three year old post that you already responded too? 

I wouldn't have thought anything of it if you hadn't dropped that line at the end about it being an old thread! Then I had to check it out. That is an amazing level of pettiness! Did you come here remembering someone talked shit about you three years ago or did you just start re-reading the thread??

My favorite part is it doesn't look like that person's been active in like 6 months!


----------



## Stompermoments (Feb 13, 2021)

Blue Bubba about to go up in flames...
This pheno is very floral and fluffy in comparison to the other 2. Flavor really comes through with each toke. Hazeman continues to come thru with every seed I pop.


----------



## Brettman (Feb 14, 2021)

I harvested that KQB today @ day 72, so around a 100 days total. It should have went another week or two but the wife is almost out of pot and was getting anxious lol 

The smell is overwhelming strong, it doesn’t look very dense, it fox tailed a fair bit and I fucking hate foxtails. I have another 4 females in flower now, I’ll post again when they’re done.


----------



## Vbz.420 (Feb 14, 2021)

Brettman said:


> I harvested that KQB today @ day 72, so around a 100 days total. It should have went another week or two but the wife is almost out of pot and was getting anxious lol
> 
> The smell is overwhelming strong, it doesn’t look very dense, it fox tailed a fair bit and I fucking hate foxtails. I have another 4 females in flower now, I’ll post again when they’re done.


Bravo Man. Shes got sum weight to her and the foxtailing doesnt look too bad. I forgot what the KQB stands for again ? Lol


----------



## U79 (Feb 14, 2021)

Vbz.420 said:


> Bravo Man. Shes got sum weight to her and the foxtailing doesnt look too bad. I forgot what the KQB stands for again ? Lol


Killerqueen x Blowfish, has a fair share of g13 in it.


----------



## Brettman (Feb 14, 2021)

Vbz.420 said:


> Bravo Man. Shes got sum weight to her and the foxtailing doesnt look too bad. I forgot what the KQB stands for again ? Lol


Killer Queen Blowfish. I know absolutely nothing about it. Freebies lol


----------



## Vbz.420 (Feb 14, 2021)

Radical name. Thats a big part that catches my interest the most. The possibility of outcomes you can get just from a plant


----------



## U79 (Feb 14, 2021)

Brettman said:


> Killer Queen Blowfish. I know absolutely nothing about it. Freebies lol


It is a combination of g13 hybrids, cinderella 99 and a couple others


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Feb 14, 2021)

I popped a single Blowfish years ago and ended up running it for 3 years. Good stuff there!

I haven't run any crosses though.


----------



## Vbz.420 (Feb 15, 2021)

Great question to anyone who'd be able to answer.. I was doing my research last night about certain strains and weeks to flower and noticed fat purple was said to be more on the harder side to grow. Unlike blue dream which is said to be an easy grower.. What determines an easy to grow plant and a difficult one ? Any tips well appreciated


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Feb 15, 2021)

Vbz.420 said:


> Great question to anyone who'd be able to answer.. I was doing my research last night about certain strains and weeks to flower and noticed fat purple was said to be more on the harder side to grow. Unlike blue dream which is said to be an easy grower.. What determines an easy to grow plant and a difficult one ? Any tips well appreciated


When people say a strain is "harder" to grow it can reference a few things. Extremely long flowering times (sometimes even requiring light cycle reductions to finish in some sativa), structure requiring excessive support and training, finicky feeder, extra sensitive to environmental condition like temp/RH are common reasons


----------



## Vbz.420 (Feb 15, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> When people say a strain is "harder" to grow it can reference a few things. Extremely long flowering times (sometimes even requiring light cycle reductions to finish in some sativa), structure requiring excessive support and training, finicky feeder, extra sensitive to environmental condition like temp/RH are common reasons


Thank u! that actually explains it alot better


----------



## U79 (Feb 15, 2021)

Vbz.420 said:


> Great question to anyone who'd be able to answer.. I was doing my research last night about certain strains and weeks to flower and noticed fat purple was said to be more on the harder side to grow. Unlike blue dream which is said to be an easy grower.. What determines an easy to grow plant and a difficult one ? Any tips well appreciated


I just talking blue dream in another thread, on to the next one and you mention it and fat purple in this one lol. So I was going here to say Hazeman would release a fresh batch of buckeye purple x fat purple next summer aka Grape Jelly. Its on his IG should anyone want to have a look.


----------



## Vbz.420 (Feb 15, 2021)

U79 said:


> I just talking blue dream in another thread, on to the next one and you mention it and fat purple in this one lol. So I was going here to say Hazeman would release a fresh batch of buckeye purple x fat purple next summer aka Grape Jelly. Its on his IG should anyone want to have a look.


Which one is his IG? I just seen right now there is 2 hazeman ig pages ?


----------



## U79 (Feb 15, 2021)

Vbz.420 said:


> Which one is his IG? I just seen right now there is 2 hazeman ig pages ?


@infinitygenetics


----------



## Icemud420 (Feb 16, 2021)

Hazeman's Chocolate Thai on day 58 flowering... the sativa dom phenos are still flowering away, and not even close to finished. the hybrid doms or faster flowering phenos are aligned with my other strains and nearing finish... Nice spears though!


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Feb 17, 2021)

Stompermoments said:


> Everything listed here is on my "list" as well... I've ran multiple hazeman strains (sour grapes x bright moments, grape stomper x headband, cherry pie, cherry pie x hindu, madness... currently running headchez and super strawberry diesel) and all are legit. If you're questioning whether or not to try hazeman, I think most in here would agree that you should give it a go. He's been in the game for a long time, just doesn't care for the limelight from what I've gauged. For his prices what's holding you back?


no, i stated why i came. to see grwos of his gear in a thread dedicated to his gear. i been aroud these boards longer than most and the proof is always in the pudding and pictures u feel me. buying based on talk.hype will have one frustrated and broke real quick if ur not careful. answer to your question is simple. i don't have xtra money like that even though most consider that peanuts. i'm also more economically challenged than most so i have to make my limted $ count. I'm a veteran and pretty much know must of the breeders/chuckers that have been around for years. thx.


----------



## Stompermoments (Feb 17, 2021)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> no, i stated why i came. to see grwos of his gear in a thread dedicated to his gear. i been aroud these boards longer than most and the proof is always in the pudding and pictures u feel me. buying based on talk.hype will have one frustrated and broke real quick if ur not careful. answer to your question is simple. i don't have xtra money like that even though most consider that peanuts. i'm also more economically challenged than most so i have to make my limted $ count. I'm a veteran and pretty much know must of the breeders/chuckers that have been around for years. thx.


Thank you for your service. If you need some beans just holler and I'll send you some if you cover shipping. Hope you have a great day....


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Feb 17, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Grabbed a pack of grape stomper. Ran grape 13 like 8 years ago and got a real grape big league chew pheno so hoping they turn out similar.


i'm running testers now for Calyx Bro's of Big League Grape = bubblegum x grape pie i just had to lol at ur post and the wording


----------



## Stompermoments (Feb 17, 2021)

No worries man... didn't mean for it to be anything personal. Personally I can't stand the breeders that charge hundreds of dollars for seeds... I just meant his prices are better than anyone else who has been around as long. I guess it came out wrong lol.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Feb 17, 2021)

Stompermoments said:


> Thank you for your service. If you need some beans just holler and I'll send you some if you cover shipping. Hope you have a great day....


thank you dude and a very generous offer but i'll decline because i have plenty of beans. also let me clear up my veteran statement . i mean veteran on pot boards since 03/04' on overgrow. i am a former marine though lol. thx. again

i have gotten only 2 of hazeman's offerings. blue bubba and white 88. i saw info on blue bubba and since i know well the g13/hp skinny and i love kromes white i figured it's worth a shot. the g13/hp is dominant in most crosses but the cross to the white which i actually smoked years ago is as close as i can get to the white. if they are truly F1's then i should find some fire in that pack or by chucking that pack to find a serious white pheno. imho


----------



## Gemtree (Feb 17, 2021)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> i'm running testers now for Calyx Bro's of Big League Grape = bubblegum x grape pie i just had to lol at ur post and the wording


Lol I just watched a remo video on grape pie and he said it smelled like big league chew and I said "yup that's the stomper in the grape pie". I'm running grape preserves (grape pie x runtz) next so hope I get something like that again. You'll get some real tasty phenos out those testers


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 3, 2021)

Just looking at DC and Hazeman went up $10 a pack to $60 now. Still not bad but is that normal? I'm guessing they will never be $50 again.


----------



## Stompermoments (Mar 3, 2021)

Hazeman has slowly been raising his prices over the past year. Guessing dc is adjusting to still make a buck.


----------



## Stompermoments (Mar 3, 2021)

Even nirvana has upped their prices.... times are changing. Demand is thru the roof right now! So many USA seedbanks to choose from... Hard to beat DC's customer service though!


----------



## Vbz.420 (Mar 3, 2021)

Stompermoments said:


> Even nirvana has upped their prices.... times are changing. Demand is thru the roof right now! So many USA seedbanks to choose from... Hard to beat DC's customer service though!


I highly Agree  just planted my only 3 Fat purps for an f2 creation. Will be posting in future just might start up 3 black cheeses for the same purpose possibly more


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Mar 4, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Just looking at DC and Hazeman went up $10 a pack to $60 now. Still not bad but is that normal? I'm guessing they will never be $50 again.





Stompermoments said:


> Even nirvana has upped their prices.... times are changing. Demand is thru the roof right now! So many USA seedbanks to choose from... Hard to beat DC's customer service though!


Yeah, everything is going to be getting more expensive as we move forward. Beyond demand the cost of raw materials is skyrocketing. Shipping and packing materials, growing supplies etc. Need to maintain margins by raising prices. I've had too in my business too. I'm more surprised it took this long.


----------



## Gemtree (Mar 19, 2021)

Grabbed a pack of grape stomper x sour grapes from the restock.


----------



## 517redeye (Mar 29, 2021)

Vintage 2013


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 29, 2021)

517redeye said:


> Vintage 2013
> View attachment 4866213


Still got 5 grapes 13 I need to pop soon. Had 4 nice females from the first 6 I popped.


----------



## 517redeye (Mar 29, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Still got 5 grapes 13 I need to pop soon. Had 4 nice females from the first 6 I popped.


Yeah seen those are a pretty good line all that stuff is old from 2012 2013 . I had gotten some blowfish packs and i feel in love with it never seen it again , not the biggest fan of bubba i guess really depends on if its not from cali connections its gonna be better then that pre98 . And the grape stomper sounded appealing since i love ogs and gage green had it sold out at the time .. seems like they are tryin to work the aloha white widow too now and charge 5 times what hazeman does. Always wanted that xxx it like whitexaww i thought that sounded fire


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 29, 2021)

517redeye said:


> Yeah seen those are a pretty good line all that stuff is old from 2012 2013 . I had gotten some blowfish packs and i feel in love with it never seen it again , not the biggest fan of bubba i guess really depends on if its not from cali connections its gonna be better then that pre98 . And the grape stomper sounded appealing since i love ogs and gage green had it sold out at the time .. seems like they are tryin to work the aloha white widow too now and charge 5 times what hazeman does. Always wanted that xxx it like whitexaww i thought that sounded fire


I popped 3 of hazemans grape bubba (mendo x bubba) and the female i got was fire.


----------



## 517redeye (Mar 29, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I popped 3 of hazemans grape bubba (mendo x bubba) and the female i got was fire.
> View attachment 4866292


She thicker then a snicker for sure


----------



## Gemtree (Mar 31, 2021)

Got a freebie 5 pack of blue dream x stardawg. Anyone know what blue dream and stardawg he uses?


----------



## Ningen (Apr 1, 2021)

Are his durban poison's leaves supposed to be huge/indica like?


----------



## Dankology (Apr 11, 2021)

Are there any recommendations for Hazeman strains that give a face melting high?


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Apr 11, 2021)

Ningen said:


> Are his durban poison's leaves supposed to be huge/indica like?


They might be big like an indica but the effects are sativa.


----------



## Icemud420 (Apr 11, 2021)

Dankology said:


> Are there any recommendations for Hazeman strains that give a face melting high?


I'm working with his Chocolate Thai right now and it definitely has the face melting high. Its a creeper where the high sets on in waves and seems to get stronger and stronger. Different pheno's have slightly different feeling but overall racing thoughts, almost feels like your brain gets pulled out of your head and lifted up, body feels numb.


----------



## OVH (Apr 11, 2021)

Icemud420 said:


> I'm working with his Chocolate Thai right now and it definitely has the face melting high. Its a creeper where the high sets on in waves and seems to get stronger and stronger. Different pheno's have slightly different feeling but overall racing thoughts, almost feels like your brain gets pulled out of your head and lifted up, body feels numb.


My experience exactly. Creeped on and felt like someone was squeezing my head. I crossed one with a gelato 41 x dosido male. Those girls from the cross are about ready.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Apr 11, 2021)

Icemud420 said:


> I'm working with his Chocolate Thai right now and it definitely has the face melting high. Its a creeper where the high sets on in waves and seems to get stronger and stronger. Different pheno's have slightly different feeling but overall racing thoughts, almost feels like your brain gets pulled out of your head and lifted up, body feels numb.


I had a similar experience but I had to cut mine down early because of improper feeding. I had other plants going at the time that we're getting flushed at 8 weeks. And I inadvertently started flushing the chocolate Thai also. I took it to 10 weeks and the high was still pretty good but I knew it would have benefited from a longer flowering time.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Apr 11, 2021)

Ya'll are making me SOOO glad I decided to buy the Chocolate Thai last year and now I'm ready to get that one going, LOL.


----------



## Ningen (Apr 12, 2021)

Shoot, now I want the chocolate thai!


----------



## Icemud420 (Apr 12, 2021)

So I found there are 2 phenotypes in the Chocolate Thai... (probably from the Big Sur Holy Weed) that was used as a Male a few generations back... but there is a shorter flowering pheno, and a long flowering pheno. The shorter flowering look more like a hybrid with tight, frosty buds and nice hybrid bud structure (tight swollen calyxs) and mine finished around day 65-70 flowering. The other phenotypes are the long flowering ones, which I pulled at 104 days flowering( probably could still go longer) and they have that more landrace/sativa type bud structure where a bud is made up of tiny "spindles" of bud, but overall the buds are very large, but airy and not dense.

Terpenes also ranged on the phenotypes, where during veg/flowering most had a cigar/cardboard/slight chocolate terp profile, but after drying/curing they all had differences. One of my favorite ones has Zero "weed" smell, and instead smells like a Fall Seasonal gift shop... (cloves, potpourri, pumpkin spice with hints of chocolate). Another pheno had an extreme lemon cleaner smell and smells/tastes almost like Lemon Pledge dusting spray. Out of the 6 females I ended up with, one of them had a very strong chocolate type aroma, but after drying it actually was pretty smell/flavorless and kind of smells shwaggy.

The high on all 6 females is very similar where its definitely a slow creeper, where the high comes on in waves and gets stronger and stronger. A very cerebral uplifting high where thoughts are racing, good body numbing buzz (almost like after a glass or 2 of wine) where you body feels relaxed and warm buzzing. Some of the phenos had more clarity in the high which I feel are the best, where thoughts are racing but not confusing. Other phenos have that thought racing but blank stare kind of high where you feel zoned out and could easily stare at things for quite some time before you catch yourself zoned out... LOL. Overall the high is amazing and I'm quite impressed, but I've never really smoked any pure or true thai strains before that I know of.

For those breeding or pollen chucking, I was not able to get any males out of the original set of seeds I popped. All female. Therefore I am popping more beans in hopes of a male which I will use to open pollinate my choice female phenos as well as cross pollinate with some other of my "mothers" and favorite strains.

The flowring time is really the biggest drawback, as 104 days is almost double most other strain flowering cycle times, so I will definitely be making sure to bring one of the shorter flowering phenos into my project.

Here are a couple pics... (I screwed up late flowering and overwatered them during an extreme dryspell and the plants kind of browned, so not my best grow).These are the 2 early flowering phenos.... #5 will be my keeper as the terps are amazing (clove, potpourri and autumn spices). *** I will post some photos of the long flowering phenos at a later time since I don't have them in my computer yet.


----------



## Icemud420 (Apr 12, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Ya'll are making me SOOO glad I decided to buy the Chocolate Thai last year and now I'm ready to get that one going, LOL.


Be prepared for a LOOOOOOOONG flowering time..... I pulled my longer flowering ones at 104 days (from the flip to 12/12) and they still probably could have went another couple weeks.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Apr 12, 2021)

Icemud420 said:


> Be prepared for a LOOOOOOOONG flowering time..... I pulled my longer flowering ones at 104 days (from the flip to 12/12) and they still probably could have went another couple weeks.


Was this one a super stretcher? Like, use a big pot and dedicate a whole light kind of long flower?


----------



## Dankology (Apr 12, 2021)

Icemud420 said:


> Be prepared for a LOOOOOOOONG flowering time..... I pulled my longer flowering ones at 104 days (from the flip to 12/12) and they still probably could have went another couple weeks.


looks like you topped it, how long was veg? really nice looking plants btw


----------



## OVH (Apr 12, 2021)

Icemud420 said:


> Be prepared for a LOOOOOOOONG flowering time..... I pulled my longer flowering ones at 104 days (from the flip to 12/12) and they still probably could have went another couple weeks.


I found all my phenos finished in 14-15 weeks~ with a 11.5/12.5 to 11/13 light cycle. Maybe luck or maybe something to it, it is a very equatorial strain.


----------



## Icemud420 (Apr 13, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Was this one a super stretcher? Like, use a big pot and dedicate a whole light kind of long flower?


Not really. It was about "average" size when compared to most other strains I've grown. Not as tall/lanky as OG kushes.


----------



## Icemud420 (Apr 13, 2021)

Dankology said:


> looks like you topped it, how long was veg? really nice looking plants btw


Thanks, Yea I topped it I think 2x if I can remember. I have a perpetual grow going so my veg time really depends on my flowering tents, so usually there is an extended veg period followed by multiple toppings to keep them small. Overall I think they were vegged about 4 months, in 2 gallon pots.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 14, 2021)

Did anyone get the sale email from Infinity/Hazeman? Id like to order a few packs direct but would like to know if anyone is familiar with that process? It came from [email protected] Also would like to verify that if possible please.


----------



## Stompermoments (Apr 14, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Did anyone get the sale email from Infinity/Hazeman? Id like to order a few packs direct but would like to know if anyone is familiar with that process? It came from [email protected] Also would like to verify that if possible please.


Everything you've mentioned sounds correct. I've done it a few times. Send cash or a money order and you'll get em within about 1-2 weeks, in my experiences..


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 14, 2021)

Stompermoments said:


> Everything you've mentioned sounds correct. I've done it a few times. Send cash or a money order and you'll get em within about 1-2 weeks, in my experiences..


Good to hear. Thank you. Sounds good to me. Do you email him your list before you send payment? The email kinda made it sound like he just wanted you to send in all the info/payment and he would email you back. I just didn't want to get set on certain strains and they be out of stock by the time I send my order in. I see his red items are out already.


----------



## Brettman (Apr 14, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Did anyone get the sale email from Infinity/Hazeman? Id like to order a few packs direct but would like to know if anyone is familiar with that process? It came from [email protected] Also would like to verify that if possible please.


I ordered direct through that email. Got them quick as well.


----------



## Stompermoments (Apr 14, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Good to hear. Thank you. Sounds good to me. Do you email him your list before you send payment? The email kinda made it sound like he just wanted you to send in all the info/payment and he would email you back. I just didn't want to get set on certain strains and they be out of stock by the time I send my order in. I see his red items are out already.


No need to email him, but I suppose you could if you want. In most cases, I never received an email that it shipped, but I have a time or 2. I've also never had an issue with anything being out of stock.... I'll cross my fingers for you!


----------



## inu (Apr 15, 2021)

got my first hindu kush weirdo. Hopefully it stays like this


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 15, 2021)

Looks like you crossed it with a pepper plant that had TMV.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Apr 17, 2021)

Got some Cocoa Puffs that just entered week 4 of flowering, getting some baker's chocolate whiffs after handling them.. anyone here have any experience with this strain? I've seen it mentioned a couple of times, but little in regards to actually growing it.


----------



## inu (Apr 17, 2021)

Looks like it's going to keep on doing it!!!


----------



## higher self (Apr 17, 2021)

Yall got me hyped on the chocolate stuff. The Choc Thai f4's are sold out & for some reason didn't want to pick up the Cocoa Puffs. Went with Under dog Loompa’s cut X Chocolate Thai, that one sounds soo fire! I plan on finding a male & hitting it to Chocolate Diesel


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 17, 2021)

higher self said:


> Yall got me hyped on the chocolate stuff. The Choc Thai f4's are sold out & for some reason didn't want to pick up the Cocoa Puffs. Went with Under dog Loompa’s cut X Chocolate Thai, that one sounds soo fire! I plan on finding a male & hitting it to Chocolate Diesel


Im sitting on a pack of chocolate thai f4s right now, cant wait to run it!

Waiting till next run though....right now I've got Obsoul33ts orange sour dub x fruity pebbles og, JD Shorts Azure Haze and CSI Humboldts Bubblegum S1 running.


----------



## higher self (Apr 17, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Im sitting on a pack of chocolate thai f4s right now, cant wait to run it!
> 
> Waiting till next run though....right now I've got Obsoul33ts orange sour dub x fruity pebbles og, JD Shorts Azure Haze and CSI Humboldts Bubblegum S1 running.


I ran so many sativas, I wasn't even mad they were sold out. I'm just looking for a nice hybrid instead of mostly sativa. We'll see how the Chocolate Thai male does to the OG, generally I like sativas mixed with OG's. Even made a few of my own sativa & OG crosses they come out fire, currently have a GTH x Rugburn OG for keeper.


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 27, 2021)

higher self said:


> I ran so many sativas, I wasn't even mad they were sold out. I'm just looking for a nice hybrid instead of mostly sativa. We'll see how the Chocolate Thai male does to the OG, generally I like sativas mixed with OG's. Even made a few of my own sativa & OG crosses they come out fire, currently have a GTH x Rugburn OG for keeper.


If you want to run it, Chocolate Thai is in stock at DCSE right now! $48/pack


----------



## higher self (Apr 27, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> If you want to run it, Chocolate Thai is in stock at DCSE right now! $48/pack


Not on sale anymore after 4/20 but I did pick up a few packs for the lowski. Still going to run the Underdawg x Chocolate Thai 1st tho. Thanks for lookin out!


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Apr 27, 2021)

So I have two different phenos of the Cocoa Puffs... the first one is indica-dominant and while it has whiffs of chocolate, the stem rub presents menthol. The second pheno is sativa-dominant and is pure chocolate. I'm guessing that's the Chocolate Thai representing.


----------



## OVH (Apr 27, 2021)

Here’s some pics of my favorite choc. Thai x (gelato 41 x dosido) pheno so far. Cut a branch off and trimmed it up a week or so early, Pic is 11 weeks. Organic soil, Coffee and chocolate musks.


----------



## higher self (Apr 27, 2021)

OVH said:


> Here’s some pics of my favorite choc. Thai x (gelato 41 x dosido) pheno so far. Cut a branch off and trimmed it up a week or so early, Pic is 11 weeks. Organic soil, Coffee and chocolate musks. View attachment 4888684View attachment 4888685


Nice! Is that a chuck you made from the Choc Thai? I got some chucks to make with mine


----------



## OVH (Apr 27, 2021)

higher self said:


> Nice! Is that a chuck you made from the Choc Thai? I got some chucks to make with mine


Yep that was a chuck I made, the mom Thai I used had great structure surprisingly, one of the best I’ve seen and it passed it on to every one of the offspring.


----------



## higher self (Apr 27, 2021)

OVH said:


> Yep that was a chuck I made, the mom Thai I used had great structure surprisingly, one of the best I’ve seen and it passed it on to every one of the offspring.


Gotta love the chucks, you hit it out the park with that one!


----------



## U79 (Apr 27, 2021)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> So I have two different phenos of the Cocoa Puffs... the first one is indica-dominant and while it has whiffs of chocolate, the stem rub presents menthol. The second pheno is sativa-dominant and is pure chocolate. I'm guessing that's the Chocolate Thai representing.


Remember years back, a cut of that was nothing special as far as smells and taste goes. But it had a strong stimulating kick, could easily make folks paranoid if overdoing it. 9-10 weeks I think it went, don’t remember much except that high.


----------



## OVH (Apr 27, 2021)

higher self said:


> Gotta love the chucks, you hit it out the park with that one!


Thanks man! I’ll post some better pictures later and a smoke report


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Apr 27, 2021)

U79 said:


> Remember years back, a cut of that was nothing special as far as smells and taste goes. But it had a strong stimulating kick, could easily make folks paranoid if overdoing it. 9-10 weeks I think it went, don’t remember much except that high.


Hopefully this one retains the smell, because it is DIVINE. I love my stinky, nasty, normally-wouldn't-like-it-if-it-wasn't-cannabis smells, but this chocolate smell is deeeeelish.


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 27, 2021)

Oh I really hope to find a male chocolate thai....i want to cross it to Top Dawgs Black Piff....and look for a nice chocolate haze variation


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 30, 2021)

Anyone run Goldfish? I got 25 freebies of it lol


----------



## Vbz.420 (May 2, 2021)

Black cheese #4 going strong... Germed the other 3 too early and are no longer with us... Trial and error at its finest lol lost the last fat purples due to a light shitting out at the worse time and all got too long and shit out as well..  were freebies anyway but was hoping to pull off my first F2 project.. All good im just really hoping for a cheese pheno wether its a male or female i got a few other strains i can make a cross out of for the hell of it.


----------



## Corso312 (May 2, 2021)

If they ever get too long and lanky just repot them and bury em deep so they are short AF again.


----------



## Vbz.420 (May 2, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> If they ever get too long and lanky just repot them and bury em deep so they are short AF again.


Thank you. I heard that and does work well. Although i tried it but was too late. Next time


----------



## Icemud420 (May 27, 2021)

FINALLY got a male Chocolate Thai...WOO HOOO! after my first "chucking project" was all females (6 CT's) I popped 12 more and only got 1 male... so 1 for 18 was male!! Yikes!!! I kept 3 females from my first project, one of the short flowering females, and 2 of the long (100+ day) females, which will get hit with the pollen, as well as 7 more females that I have yet to flower. Also will be hitting 6 other strains including trainwreck, private reserve og, GDP, ogiesel, birthday cake, black cherry soda, GG4 and harlequin. Excited!!!!


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jul 2, 2021)

Hello people!!
I’m toying with the idea of popping my headcandy pack and just wondering if anyone on here has ran it before.

Cheers


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 3, 2021)

Excited for my current run to finish up!

I just cracked an 88 G13 Hashplant from Hazeman and have it in soil in a solo cup for veg until my tent is free'd up.

Also cracked:

Exotic Genetix - Rainbow Chip F2
Mz Jill - Jilly Bean F2
Connoisseur Genetics - Amnesia Hazy Jones

Waiting for my 2 captain redbeard seeds of Grape Ape and GDP to crack still.

And waiting on my Bubblegum S1 (csi) and Azure Haze (jd short) to finish flowering.


----------



## Vbz.420 (Jul 3, 2021)

My black cheese all grown up. 
Thinking its a male though just by the structure. Hopefully im wrong.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jul 3, 2021)

Vbz.420 said:


> My black cheese all grown up.
> Thinking its a male though just by the structure. Hopefully im wrong. View attachment 4935753


Whatever sex it turns out to be, it’s sure loving life right now. Love the color


----------



## Vbz.420 (Jul 3, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Whatever sex it turns out to be, it’s sure loving life right now. Love the color


Thank you fam I just need to transplant it. Before it really gets root bound /:


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jul 3, 2021)

Vbz.420 said:


> Thank you fam I just need to transplant it. Before it really gets root bound /:


What have you been feeding?


----------



## Vbz.420 (Jul 3, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> What have you been feeding?


I pre mixed the soil of happy frog , added pearlite , about 5 tablespoons of jobes 444, a brand of rock dust called " stoned dust " for cal/mag and a couple feedings of recharge out of the week. Keeping it all organic.


----------



## Palomar (Jul 6, 2021)

Anyone grow out the Neville Skunk? Any info on this one as Neville had the haze. What are the Blowfish traits?

respect,


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 7, 2021)

Palomar said:


> Anyone grow out the Neville Skunk? Any info on this one as Neville had the haze. What are the Blowfish traits?
> 
> respect,


Havent grown it but surely its some fire.

Blowfish im wondering too ive got like 25 seeds of freebies of Blowfish


----------



## Icemud420 (Jul 7, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Excited for my current run to finish up!
> 
> I just cracked an 88 G13 Hashplant from Hazeman and have it in soil in a solo cup for veg until my tent is free'd up.
> 
> ...


Are you keeping a journal here? was curious about the Azure Haze and would love to follow for the 88G13HP too.... I have both but haven't popped them yet.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jul 7, 2021)

Found a nice chocolatey pheno of Cocoa Puffs. Definitely lives up to its name and I plan on keeping it around as long as possible.


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 8, 2021)

Icemud420 said:


> Are you keeping a journal here? was curious about the Azure Haze and would love to follow for the 88G13HP too.... I have both but haven't popped them yet.


Havent kept a journal, I dont like commitment lol

But its my 1st grow (bubblegum S1 and azure haze) I didnt veg long enough/flowered too early....so I have little 2ft tall plants lol

Here they are:

Bubblegum S1:



Azure Haze:



Even with my fuck ups, the bubblegum is a frosty bitch smelling exactly like the bubblegum from my local dispensary, which is awesome.

The Azure Haze I would swear is just Blueberry lol....only smells of Blueberry.....frosty....dense as hell....finicky to grow, it hasnt liked anything ive done for it.....but smells like its gonna be one of my favorite smokes!


----------



## Daddyhazeisback (Jul 8, 2021)

Just back into gardening, have a long history with sour grapes, so decided to start off with some of hazeman’s genetics.
Sounds like he worked with the sour grapes pre GGG times, and i can’t wait to see what comes out of the packs!
I haven’t seen a ton of reviews online for some of the strains I ordered but he says the sour grapes f4 and the grape stomper x sour grapes have produced the plant’s closest to the original one that came to me marked as “pele-x” that wasthe one i gave to Blue sky. Not sold, gave.
Being in a whole new place in this world nowadays, growing a different style, with different intentions, i decided to order a bunch of his stuff my partner and i think sounds interesting, and we gonna see what happens.
So we ordered these this week and can’t wait to get them in and get started! 

1-Lemon stomper
2-Molokai kush
3-Sour Grapes f4
4-Grape Stomper cut AKA Sour grapes X Sour Grapes
5- Jo Jo’s Sour Grapes Pheno #1 X Sour Grapes
6-Jo Jo’s Sour Grapes Pheno #2 X Sour Grapes
7-Bright Moments X Sour Grapes
8-GG#4 X Sour Grapes
9-Chemd x grape stomper x aloha white widow x tuna
10-Chemd x durban poison
11- Grape stomper x 88 g-13 /hp
12- Blue dream x durban poison

let y’all know how she go!
Planning on starting all beans at one time and selecting for ideally 3-6 winning mothers with diverse characteristics.


----------



## U79 (Jul 9, 2021)

Daddyhazeisback said:


> 2-Molokai kush


I would advice you stress test your selections, this one had a tendency among some individuals to throw balls. Keeper had mango/passion fruit sherbet type terps and zero herm traits, I liked it.


----------



## Daddyhazeisback (Jul 9, 2021)

U79 said:


> I would advice you stress test your selections, this one had a tendency among some individuals to throw balls. Keeper had mango/passion fruit sherbet type terps and zero herm traits, I liked it.


right on, will be putting everything though some testing this year.
our environment is different than anywhere ive grown, so we gonna find something that fits here. Hope the Molokai is at home here big island!


----------



## Icemud420 (Jul 9, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Havent kept a journal, I dont like commitment lol
> 
> But its my 1st grow (bubblegum S1 and azure haze) I didnt veg long enough/flowered too early....so I have little 2ft tall plants lol
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the photos! what a chunky girl! wow! I love the blueberry terps so that really makes me happy that the Azure haze brings the terps  I may have to pop a few when I do the upcomming DJ Short Blueberry pollen chuck  Love the fat buds on her! very njice!


----------



## Icemud420 (Jul 9, 2021)

Daddyhazeisback said:


> Just back into gardening, have a long history with sour grapes, so decided to start off with some of hazeman’s genetics.
> Sounds like he worked with the sour grapes pre GGG times, and i can’t wait to see what comes out of the packs!
> I haven’t seen a ton of reviews online for some of the strains I ordered but he says the sour grapes f4 and the grape stomper x sour grapes have produced the plant’s closest to the original one that came to me marked as “pele-x” that wasthe one i gave to Blue sky. Not sold, gave.
> Being in a whole new place in this world nowadays, growing a different style, with different intentions, i decided to order a bunch of his stuff my partner and i think sounds interesting, and we gonna see what happens.
> ...


I ran the Sour Grapes F4's and they are extremely frosty, and the terps are like an artificial grape slurpee or like a grape freezepop. Very sweet grape.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Jul 9, 2021)

I ran the white grapes a long time ago, great purple


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 9, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Havent kept a journal, I dont like commitment lol
> 
> But its my 1st grow (bubblegum S1 and azure haze) I didnt veg long enough/flowered too early....so I have little 2ft tall plants lol
> 
> ...


Bubblegum stays squat and is a pretty worked line so those will need extra veg time due to no hybrid vigor.

And azure is blue, I forget what language it is rooted maybe Latin so it smelling blueberry sounds right.

Good to know they both are smelling proper. Looks good too


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 9, 2021)

Icemud420 said:


> Thanks for sharing the photos! what a chunky girl! wow! I love the blueberry terps so that really makes me happy that the Azure haze brings the terps  I may have to pop a few when I do the upcomming DJ Short Blueberry pollen chuck  Love the fat buds on her! very njice!


Yeah my plant is small as hell but the buds are nice and big lol still packing on weight too. I know I fucked up a bunch of things with this grow, im just happy that both of the strains seem to be pushing out great terps regardless of my mistakes. A more experienced grower can absolutely get something special from them.


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 9, 2021)

As for the 88 G13 Hashplant, maybe once I have this grow finished and all the new plants inside my tent, maybe ill consider a journal, if not ill at least give some updates around this thread


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jul 9, 2021)

I agree with notso about the Blueberry. It looks like it has some potential and could have used some extra veg time. Hopefully you took some cuttings... if not, it may be possible to reveg it. Good-looking plant, dude. Nice job!


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 9, 2021)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> I agree with notso about the Blueberry. It looks like it has some potential and could have used some extra veg time. Hopefully you took some cuttings... if not, it may be possible to reveg it. Good-looking plant, dude. Nice job!


As a weed growing rookie, unfortunately I took 0 cuts and wont reveg....however, I still have like 15+ more seeds of the Azure Haze! Id say there will be some keepers in there for once I gain more experience.....my plan is to try growing every strain I have as a single seed, take notes on what they like/dislike, details on stretch and such things then revisit each strain in the future and thats when ill clone and really pheno hunt. For now, being a 1st grow, I just want to see that im able to grow plants to completion, try out different drying/curing practices and see what I think works best. 

Obviously ive read and watched grows, but ultimately ive learned the best experience is by doing it yourself.....and I think the best weed will be whatever is grown yourself as well.


----------



## Palomar (Jul 21, 2021)

Looking forward to running some Hazeman beans. Appreciate any input on these... looks like one popped a few hours after going into water.

Deep chunk sd x deep chunk sd
Grape stomper x blowfish
Underdog loompa x choc Thai
Nevilles Skunk... I know he was the Haze king, any input on this Skunk?

thanks!

respect,
pal


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 21, 2021)

Palomar said:


> Looking forward to running some Hazeman beans. Appreciate any input on these... looks like one popped a few hours after going into water.
> 
> Deep chunk sd x deep chunk sd
> Grape stomper x blowfish
> ...


Some nice strains you picked, although quite opposite of what I picked from him (although I snagged chocolate thai f4)

As for nevilles skunk....its an F4 of Nevilles work....i believe its a cross of Nevilles Haze and Afghan Skunk....so youre god damn right its still hazey and fire for sure!


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jul 21, 2021)

Popped 6 x head candy from 2014 stock, all sprouted tails in under 24 hours!


----------



## Daddyhazeisback (Jul 23, 2021)

Let the fun begin!


----------



## Brettman (Jul 24, 2021)

Daddyhazeisback said:


> Let the fun begin!
> 
> View attachment 4950057


Something tells me you like the sour grape cut


----------



## Daddyhazeisback (Jul 24, 2021)

Brettman said:


> Something tells me you like the sour grape cut


Haha. Yeah, it was my favorite. I had a few ht covers and centerfold back in the day, and that was my favorite. 
im also the guy that keyplay hates for sharing it. So i want to find another like her.


----------



## Palomar (Sep 9, 2021)

Running a few now… here are a couple of males I just removed. A Loompa Thai and a Grape x blowfish. Might have a couple more out of the bunch. Using build a soil nutes/minerals on this run.

respect,
pal


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 17, 2021)

Anyone growing any Hazeman seeds right now? I just picked up the exo cheese x loompah's headband. I want to compare it to Karma's Old Dirty Biker (exo cheese X Biker Kush). I have a deep fondness for that old cheese cut and I need that funk back in my life right now, lol.


----------



## higher self (Dec 17, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> Anyone growing any Hazeman seeds right now? I just picked up the exo cheese x loompah's headband. I want to compare it to Karma's Old Dirty Biker (exo cheese X Biker Kush). I have a deep fondness for that old cheese cut and I need that funk back in my life right now, lol.


Sounds like it would be dank! I just ran a Blue Cheese freebie that was pretty good, so now I'm interested in Cheese. Got some old Kaliman cheese packs that I need to see if they will germ.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Dec 17, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> Anyone growing any Hazeman seeds right now? I just picked up the exo cheese x loompah's headband. I want to compare it to Karma's Old Dirty Biker (exo cheese X Biker Kush). I have a deep fondness for that old cheese cut and I need that funk back in my life right now, lol.


Just finished and jarred up his head candy and it came out pretty nice. I’ll certainly be running the rest of the pack as I was just having a little peek. 
Plants were near identical in smells and structure.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Dec 17, 2021)

higher self said:


> Sounds like it would be dank! I just ran a Blue Cheese freebie that was pretty good, so now I'm interested in Cheese. Got some old Kaliman cheese packs that I need to see if they will germ.


I’ve found a great plant in his cheese#1, the rest was a bit so so.


----------



## higher self (Dec 17, 2021)

GreenestBasterd said:


> I’ve found a great plant in his cheese#1, the rest was a bit so so.


I've heard mixed reviews about his gear. Honestly don't expect them to pop as they went through some rough conditions. 

As far as Hazeman I was thinking about popping the Goldfish (Kodak Gold x Tuna) testers I got. I like running those old school genetics with the new new


----------



## mindriot (Dec 17, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> Anyone growing any Hazeman seeds right now? I just picked up the exo cheese x loompah's headband. I want to compare it to Karma's Old Dirty Biker (exo cheese X Biker Kush). I have a deep fondness for that old cheese cut and I need that funk back in my life right now, lol.


 just put 2 Super Strawberry Diesels in flower the other day


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Dec 17, 2021)

higher self said:


> I've heard mixed reviews about his gear. Honestly don't expect them to pop as they went through some rough conditions.
> 
> As far as Hazeman I was thinking about popping the Goldfish (Kodak Gold x Tuna) testers I got. I like running those old school genetics with the new new


Think I have those goldfish freebies tucked away somewhere too, from attitude if I remember correctly. 
I’d be interested to see how they turn out.


----------



## higher self (Dec 17, 2021)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Think I have those goldfish freebies tucked away somewhere too, from attitude if I remember correctly.
> I’d be interested to see how they turn out.


Was reading up on the Kodiak Gold, old post from 2006 & from Reeferman himself. He worked it up to F20's or something like that, heavily worked strain!! Strong long lasting medical couchlock effects tho there is a sativa leaner. Golden or lavender/purple colored buds that finish in 7-8wks. Claims to be mold resistant so, sometime I'd run in the summer time for sure. I've got like 20 seeds from DCseedexchange 

A member on here socaljoe said he popped some but hasn't been active since 2019.


----------



## Stompermoments (Dec 17, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> Anyone growing any Hazeman seeds right now? I just picked up the exo cheese x loompah's headband. I want to compare it to Karma's Old Dirty Biker (exo cheese X Biker Kush). I have a deep fondness for that old cheese cut and I need that funk back in my life right now, lol.


I've got a few going... white tiger, fat purple and 2 headband x Grape stomper. I've had good luck with the hb x gs but never tried the other 2


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 18, 2021)

Nice guys, I want to see pics of all of these once they get going!


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 22, 2021)

Stompermoments said:


> I've got a few going... white tiger, fat purple and 2 headband x Grape stomper. I've had good luck with the hb x gs but never tried the other 2


ive got his sour grapes and grape moments that i really wanna get goin. His genetics are classics. Im surprised theres so little pages in this thread


----------



## VAhomegrown (Dec 22, 2021)

I've been eyeballing the GC x PTK and GC x Durban. I asked if his GC was a Cecil cut, and he said he got it from Gage Green. Wish he still had the GC x Headband though


----------



## bythekasiz (Dec 23, 2021)

VAhomegrown said:


> I've been eyeballing the GC x PTK and GC x Durban. I asked if his GC was a Cecil cut, and he said he got it from Gage Green. Wish he still had the GC x Headband though


I picked up his Green crack x durban poison when he first released them. They are vigor plants with some stanky cat piss smelling phenos in there. Nice sativa buzz and i don’t recall any problems at all with them.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Dec 26, 2021)

I ran his white grape ..i will look for a pic. Wasnt terrible. Would try other genetics based on my experience with them.


----------



## M.O. (Jan 28, 2022)

Trying to get a female Mikado going right now. Popped two males last year that smelled amazing so I’m excited to find a lady and get a taste.
Also have a Bluedream X Stardawg tester poppin.


I posted this in one of the skunk threads but figured people in here might like to read this if you haven’t. Drops some nice hints of things to come.









Meet HazeMan, a Wizard of Connoisseur Marijuana Seeds Breeding


Meet Hazeman, breeder of connoisseur marijuana seeds and strains you never heard of but should grow!




growingmarijuanaperfectly.com





cheers

edit:

forgot to ask if anybody here snagged the Malawi Gold at New Years? I was too slow.


----------



## mindriot (Jan 29, 2022)

M.O. said:


> Trying to get a female Mikado going right now. Popped two males last year that smelled amazing so I’m excited to find a lady and get a taste.
> Also have a Bluedream X Stardawg tester poppin.


 I ran the blue dream x stardawg testers, got 2 females. Curing up now, really nice from the samples I had


----------



## M.O. (Feb 2, 2022)

mindriot said:


> I ran the blue dream x stardawg testers, got 2 females. Curing up now, really nice from the samples I had


That’s looking freaking tasty, hell yea!


----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 2, 2022)

Curious if anyone knows if Hazeman 'Madness' strain (Bubba Kush X G13/HP) is the same 'Norcal Madness used in' TH Seeds 'Mendocino Madness'. Or if anyone knows where/how to contact Hazeman to ask him myself...


----------



## Gemtree (Feb 2, 2022)

mindriot said:


> I ran the blue dream x stardawg testers, got 2 females. Curing up now, really nice from the samples I had
> 
> View attachment 5076472


What's the smell like? Popping mine soon too


----------



## mindriot (Feb 2, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> What's the smell like? Popping mine soon too


 They have an earthy/chem funk but the smoke has some blueberry. Both phenos were pretty tasty and had a nice mellow functional high.


----------



## M.O. (Feb 3, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> Curious if anyone knows if Hazeman 'Madness' strain (Bubba Kush X G13/HP) is the same 'Norcal Madness used in' TH Seeds 'Mendocino Madness'. Or if anyone knows where/how to contact Hazeman to ask him myself...


I don’t use instagram and hear about fakes all the time, but that article I posted he invites people to write him at Instagram and linked:

I’ve read his Madness is excellent and was what I wanted but they were out. Mikado sounded interesting. We’ll see!


----------



## Lance Bouma (Feb 23, 2022)

M.O. said:


> I don’t use instagram and hear about fakes all the time, but that article I posted he invites people to write him at Instagram and linked:
> View attachment 5079281
> I’ve read his Madness is excellent and was what I wanted but they were out. Mikado sounded interesting. We’ll see!


FWIW I sent an email earlier this week and the madness was in stock on the provided list


----------



## Senokai (Feb 23, 2022)

Lance Bouma said:


> FWIW I sent an email earlier this week and the madness was in stock on the provided list


You will get a mix of 88g13hp leaners and bubba leaners. The 88g13hp leaners will be massive and the bubba leaners should be of medium height. I was not a huge fan of the 88g13hp leaners. The bud was kind of meh but I did find one nice bubba expression with the terps I was looking for out of the strain.


----------



## Lance Bouma (Feb 23, 2022)

Senokai said:


> You will get a mix of 88g13hp leaners and bubba leaners. The 88g13hp leaners will be massive and the bubba leaners should be of medium height. I was not a huge fan of the 88g13hp leaners. The bud was kind of meh but I did find one nice bubba expression with the terps I was looking for out of the strain.


Thanks for the info, i was just pointing out to homie that the madness seemed to be in stock now. But maybe you can help me, what i'm interested in from hazeman is his tuna x tuna as well as his tuna f2's made from reeferman stock. There is little to no grow reports or feedback online on these, any chance you've ran either? If anyone else reading this can chime in as well i'd appreciate it. From my understanding the tuna cut that's been around here in canada for a while is a clone only but without access to it hazeman's seeds seems like the only available option to hunt through anything remotely similar


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 23, 2022)

Does hazeman still sell grapestomper cross?


----------



## higher self (Feb 23, 2022)

madininagyal said:


> Does hazeman still sell grapestomper cross?


He should yes. Also has the ones labeled as Sour Grapes. Haven't seen his stock list in a good few months but he usually has those available


----------



## Senokai (Feb 23, 2022)

Lance Bouma said:


> Thanks for the info, i was just pointing out to homie that the madness seemed to be in stock now. But maybe you can help me, what i'm interested in from hazeman is his tuna x tuna as well as his tuna f2's made from reeferman stock. There is little to no grow reports or feedback online on these, any chance you've ran either? If anyone else reading this can chime in as well i'd appreciate it. From my understanding the tuna cut that's been around here in canada for a while is a clone only but without access to it hazeman's seeds seems like the only available option to hunt through anything remotely similar


I have not ran any of the Tuna offerings. If you can get a clone of it that is probably the best way to go as the cut will more than likely be the best expression of a given strain. Saves a lot of hunting.


----------



## Senokai (Feb 23, 2022)

madininagyal said:


> Does hazeman still sell grapestomper cross?











Grape Stomper (Stomper cut x G-13 BX2) 12 Regular Seeds


Hazeman Seeds Grape 13 (Stomper Cut x G-13 BX2)Sex: RegularType: Indica & Sativa Flowering: PhotoperiodHeight: MediumArea: Indoor & OutdoorGenetics: Stomper Cut c G-13 BX2




dcseedexchange.com


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 23, 2022)

Got tired of waiting on stardog elsewhere and got some comet kush from Hman and got a grapestomper white stardog freebie


----------



## Lance Bouma (Feb 23, 2022)

Senokai said:


> I have not ran any of the Tuna offerings. If you can get a clone of it that is probably the best way to go as the cut will more than likely be the best expression of a given strain. Saves a lot of hunting.


Oh yeah trust me if i could get my hands on a clone i would 100% run it all year long i just don't know the right people, thus the search for beans


----------



## Senokai (Feb 23, 2022)

Lance Bouma said:


> Oh yeah trust me if i could get my hands on a clone i would 100% run it all year long i just don't know the right people, thus the search for beans


Have you tried Strainly?


----------



## higher self (Feb 23, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Got tired of waiting on stardog elsewhere and got some comet kush from Hman and got a grapestomper white stardog freebie


What's the comet kush? I'm still sitting on a Grapestomper x Stardawg pack. Ran them once & they were pretty good though my growing skills & setup didn't do them justice at the time.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 23, 2022)

higher self said:


> What's the comet kush? I'm still sitting on a Grapestomper x Stardawg pack. Ran them once & they were pretty good though my growing skills & setup didn't do them justice at the time.


the White/star dawg x star dawg ix


----------



## Devils34 (Feb 23, 2022)

madininagyal said:


> Does hazeman still sell grapestomper cross?


Yes. I have a pack of grapestomper


----------



## Gemtree (Feb 23, 2022)

Senokai said:


> Grape Stomper (Stomper cut x G-13 BX2) 12 Regular Seeds
> 
> 
> Hazeman Seeds Grape 13 (Stomper Cut x G-13 BX2)Sex: RegularType: Indica & Sativa Flowering: PhotoperiodHeight: MediumArea: Indoor & OutdoorGenetics: Stomper Cut c G-13 BX2
> ...


Those are actually grape 13 dcse has them mislabeled


----------



## Devils34 (Feb 23, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> Those are actually grape 13 dcse has them mislabeled


So I got grape 13?? Thats actually awesome because I wanted that more than grapestomper lol......but the pack of seeds says grapestomper?


----------



## Gemtree (Feb 23, 2022)

Devils34 said:


> So I got grape 13?? Thats actually awesome because I wanted that more than grapestomper lol......but the pack of seeds says grapestomper?


Maybe hazeman did then does it say grapestomper x g13? I ran grape 13 way back and it was pretty much all stomper anyways


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Feb 23, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> Maybe hazeman did then does it say grapestomper x g13? I ran grape 13 way back and it was pretty much all stomper anyways


I have a pack from wayback. Do you think they're worth pulling out of the freeze anytime soon?


----------



## Senokai (Feb 23, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> Those are actually grape 13 dcse has them mislabeled


Whoops lol


----------



## Stompermoments (Feb 23, 2022)

Fat purple coming up on wk 7. Hope she tastes like she smells!


----------



## Modern Selections (Feb 24, 2022)

Hazeman C99


----------



## Giggsy70 (Feb 24, 2022)

I just ordered Bright moments (grape stomper x grape stomper og) x sour grapes from DCSE. I slacked off and missed out on Sour grapes x grape stomper. Very much looking fwd to getting after these grapes this summer.


madininagyal said:


> Does hazeman still sell grapestomper cross?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Feb 24, 2022)

Lance Bouma said:


> Oh yeah trust me if i could get my hands on a clone i would 100% run it all year long i just don't know the right people, thus the search for beans


Kropduster on Strainly has taken Tuna to f3 for only $45. He is a legit guy to deal with.


----------



## Lance Bouma (Feb 24, 2022)

Giggsy70 said:


> Kropduster on Strainly has taken Tuna to f3 for only $45. He is a legit guy to deal with.


That's so weird i tried looking for tuna through strainly yesterday after someone else recommended it and found nothing through the search filters. Good looking out, thank you, i'll jump on that asap.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Feb 24, 2022)

Lance Bouma said:


> That's so weird i tried looking for tuna through strainly yesterday after someone else recommended it and found nothing through the search filters. Good looking out, thank you, i'll jump on that asap.


Your welcome. I justed used a male from Kropduster's MAC crasher bx1 in a pollen chuck. Absolutely incredible plant to grow out. His gear is very well worked. Enjoy


----------



## Stompermoments (Feb 24, 2022)

Lance Bouma said:


> That's so weird i tried looking for tuna through strainly yesterday after someone else recommended it and found nothing through the search filters. Good looking out, thank you, i'll jump on that asap.


Just fyi.... Not exactly sure, but I believe the original Tuna is different from the "Black Tuna" that I saw on strainly. I believe hazeman's Tuna f2 might be closer to what you're looking for? Hazeman also has black Tuna crosses as well, but that's different than the Tuna f2.


----------



## Stompermoments (Feb 24, 2022)

Also not sure if everyone saw....


----------



## Lance Bouma (Feb 24, 2022)

Stompermoments said:


> Just fyi.... Not exactly sure, but I believe the original Tuna is different from the "Black Tuna" that I saw on strainly. I believe hazeman's Tuna f2 might be closer to what you're looking for? Hazeman also has black Tuna crosses as well, but that's different than the Tuna f2.


Yeah i noticed from hazeman's available seed list that he had f2's from reeferman stock and tuna x tuna from black tuna stock. I figured f2s were probably my best bet, but at the same time isn't f2's where you have the most variation in phenotypes, just seems to me like hunting through a single pack of f2's my chances of finding what i'm looking for are slim. I might be wrong on this though. I read through a whole thread on tuna/black tuna on icmag yesterday and it would seem they are from different origins but there is so little info that in the end i am down to just try my luck on either
F3s of black tuna sounds like it might be semi stable so i think i'll try that route at first


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 24, 2022)

One is supposed to be a Hindu Kush pheno (I bet black tuna, imho) and the heri x lambsbread (tuna kush). Just a guess


----------



## Stompermoments (Feb 24, 2022)

Lance Bouma said:


> Yeah i noticed from hazeman's available seed list that he had f2's from reeferman stock and tuna x tuna from black tuna stock. I figured f2s were probably my best bet, but at the same time isn't f2's where you have the most variation in phenotypes, just seems to me like hunting through a single pack of f2's my chances of finding what i'm looking for are slim. I might be wrong on this though. I read through a whole thread on tuna/black tuna on icmag yesterday and it would seem they are from different origins but there is so little info that in the end i am down to just try my luck on either
> F3s of black tuna sounds like it might be semi stable so i think i'll try that route at first


I always thought f2 would


Bodyne said:


> One is supposed to be a Hindu Kush pheno (I bet black tuna, imho) and the heri x lambsbread (tuna kush). Just a guess


I think you're on to something, although from my research I think you have them switched. The "Tuna Kush" is the Hindu leaner and "Black Tuna" is herijuana x lambsbread. ‍


----------



## Stompermoments (Feb 24, 2022)

Lance Bouma said:


> Yeah i noticed from hazeman's available seed list that he had f2's from reeferman stock and tuna x tuna from black tuna stock. I figured f2s were probably my best bet, but at the same time isn't f2's where you have the most variation in phenotypes, just seems to me like hunting through a single pack of f2's my chances of finding what i'm looking for are slim. I might be wrong on this though. I read through a whole thread on tuna/black tuna on icmag yesterday and it would seem they are from different origins but there is so little info that in the end i am down to just try my luck on either
> F3s of black tuna sounds like it might be semi stable so i think i'll try that route at first


Here's something I found on f1 vs f2. I've always thought f2 was the first step towards stabilizing traits, with f3 and f4 further stabilizing traits.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 24, 2022)

Stompermoments said:


> Here's something I found on f1 vs f2. I've always thought f2 was the first step towards stabilizing traits, with f3 and f4 further stabilizing traits. View attachment 5091654


Me too, it’s how they explained it in the ol days lol. Now when I see the opposite stated, I just laugh and notice the new bro science trends.lol the vigor was always the knock on f2s, not variation. But somebody will argue with ya I’m sure


----------



## Lance Bouma (Feb 24, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Me too, it’s how they explained it in the ol days lol. Now when I see the opposite stated, I just laugh and notice the new bro science trends.lol the vigor was always the knock on f2s, not variation. But somebody will argue with ya I’m sure


You might notice i followed that with " i might be wrong ", as my knowledge with filial generations is limited or rather inexistant, which is why i am asking these questions


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 24, 2022)

F2 tends to unlock the genetic potential of the parental input, usually the phenos are all over the place. Selecting an inbred pair in the F2 that will bring out the original parent traits is often quite difficult because of this variation. I highly recommend “Marijuana Botany: An Advanced Study: The Propagation and Breeding of Distinctive Cannabis” by Robert Clark as a starting point for breeding.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 25, 2022)

Didn’t Mendel say it was bout 1 in 4 to get the recessive or variated traits in F2s? 3 of 4 be like f1s? But if the equation was assuming landrace instead of poly hybrids, even that percent would be all over the place for sure. Lol I’m no breeder or botanist tho, given history, I’m prolly wrong lol


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 25, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Didn’t Mendel say it was bout 1 in 4 to get the recessive or variated traits in F2s? 3 of 4 be like f1s? But if the equation was assuming landrace instead of poly hybrids, even that percent would be all over the place for sure. Lol I’m no breeder or botanist tho, given history, I’m prolly wrong lol


That’s about right and like you said that’s sort of presuming limited gene pool in the parent stock. Basically that also presumably identifying a particular trait to find in the open pool. There used to be some great write ups by Vic High back in the day, mostly on overgrow but I couldn’t really find them, might be lost.


----------



## Modern Selections (Mar 11, 2022)

A true F1 cross will roughly give you 30% like Mom, 30% like Dad, 30% hybrid of the two. Also a few oddballs mixed in.

The F2 will give you the variation you need to select parents to begin stabilizing traits.

The Black Tuna is a very intriguing strain. I must order it next time.

The C99 plants are very dank, healthy, and beginning to flower well. I will post pics once some spears develop.

Here is HAZEMAN'S:
GrapeStomer x Headband
Strawberry Cough
Cherry Pie
Strawberry Diesel
LA Pure Kush


----------



## Modern Selections (Mar 11, 2022)

Grape Stomper x Headband day 34


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 14, 2022)

Modern Selections said:


> Grape Stomper x Headband day 34
> 
> 
> View attachment 5099820


How is the smell??


----------



## Modern Selections (Mar 14, 2022)

Grape funk is the best description at this point.


----------



## Modern Selections (Mar 18, 2022)

Strawberry cough...


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 18, 2022)

Modern Selections said:


> Strawberry cough...


Hows it smelling??


----------



## 1Ruby (Mar 18, 2022)

Devils34 said:


> Hows it smelling??


Screw the smell! Let us know how the buzz is? Why do people ask this on every post?? I've had strains that Smelled {Knock Your Socks Off Awesome} And {the buzz completely Lacked} and it Totally SUCKED. I've had strains that completely lacked in the smell dept, But would totally Blow anyone Away!! When smoked or Vaped. Lets git some smoke reports up on here!!


----------



## MannyPacs (Mar 18, 2022)

1Ruby said:


> Screw the smell! Let us know how the buzz is? Why do people ask this on every post?? I've had strains that Smelled {Knock Your Socks Off Awesome} And {the buzz completely Lacked} and it Totally SUCKED. I've had strains that completely lacked in the smell dept, But would totally Blow anyone Away!! When smoked or Vaped. Lets git some smoke reports up on here!!


Because it's strawberry cough man. If it doesn't smell/taste like strawberry the buzz doesn't much matter unfortunately


----------



## 1Ruby (Mar 19, 2022)

DAF


----------



## Modern Selections (Mar 19, 2022)

Agreed! It HAS to smell like strawberry man....

and it does. The strawberry smell started around week 4. It smells of strawberry and a funk that is super hard to describe. Kind of haze and almost rotten fruit with a sweetness to it. I know that doesn't help but it is hard to describe. When she is done I will have better details.

Hazeman Cherry Pie....


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 19, 2022)

1Ruby said:


> Screw the smell! Let us know how the buzz is? Why do people ask this on every post?? I've had strains that Smelled {Knock Your Socks Off Awesome} And {the buzz completely Lacked} and it Totally SUCKED. I've had strains that completely lacked in the smell dept, But would totally Blow anyone Away!! When smoked or Vaped. Lets git some smoke reports up on here!!


It’s all bout terps these days lol. But I’m with ya, too many what’s the nose on her, instead of is it potent at all? Lol


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 19, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> It’s all bout terps these days lol. But I’m with ya, too many what’s the nose on her, instead of is it potent at all? Lol


Its not ALL about terps, but if it doesnt taste good, I dont want it - even if its 40% thc lol.

Im very picky but I like flavor AND potency....ive smoked strawberry cough and loved it, but ive heard very mixed reviews on hazemans so was wondering. After his description i wanna run it may next grow.


----------



## MannyPacs (Mar 19, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> It’s all bout terps these days lol. But I’m with ya, too many what’s the nose on her, instead of is it potent at all? Lol


The original strawberry cough isn't the most potent of buds though. Similar to blue dream in a lot of ways, very tasty fast finishing sativa buzz. Good in the morning and all day smoking but nobody is saying blue dream or strawberry cough is knocking people out. If you're looking for a real potent buzz there's a ton of other options and the light hazes probably aren't your thing. If your weed isn't potent at all it's usually a you problem you feel me?


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 19, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> The original strawberry cough isn't the most potent of buds though. Similar to blue dream in a lot of ways, very tasty fast finishing sativa buzz. Good in the morning and all day smoking but nobody is saying blue dream or strawberry cough is knocking people out. If you're looking for a real potent buzz there's a ton of other options and the light hazes probably aren't your thing. If your weed isn't potent at all it's usually a you problem you feel me?


The thing is sativas arent SUPPOSED to knock you out lol. If they do, it means you smoked too much....sativa potency is very different than indica (knockout) potency....hell, right now im smoking some Cinderella 99 that tastes pineapple as hell - the grower did an excellent job because it damn near causes hallucinations lol but it doesnt knock me out or make me sleep


----------



## MannyPacs (Mar 19, 2022)

Devils34 said:


> The thing is sativas arent SUPPOSED to knock you out lol. If they do, it means you smoked too much....sativa potency is very different than indica (knockout) potency....hell, right now im smoking some Cinderella 99 that tastes pineapple as hell - the grower did an excellent job because it damn near causes hallucinations lol but it doesnt knock me out or make me sleep


I think that's what I said lol


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 19, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> I think that's what I said lol


Sorry the cindy got me overthinking and going borderline schizo lmao


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 19, 2022)

Modern Selections said:


> Agreed! It HAS to smell like strawberry man....
> 
> and it does. The strawberry smell started around week 4. It smells of strawberry and a funk that is super hard to describe. Kind of haze and almost rotten fruit with a sweetness to it. I know that doesn't help but it is hard to describe. When she is done I will have better details.
> 
> ...


Is this the Cherry Pie F2?


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 19, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> The original strawberry cough isn't the most potent of buds though. Similar to blue dream in a lot of ways, very tasty fast finishing sativa buzz. Good in the morning and all day smoking but nobody is saying blue dream or strawberry cough is knocking people out. If you're looking for a real potent buzz there's a ton of other options and the light hazes probably aren't your thing. If your weed isn't potent at all it's usually a you problem you feel me?


My weed is so loud I can’t hear ya lmfao. Chems and ogs for me and you can smoke all that daytime tasty mouse weed all ya want lmfao. After 35 yrs growin, pretty sure I got it figgered out, lol lil whippersnapper lol.
Having said that I’m eyeballing the black tuna


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 19, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> My weed is so loud I can’t hear ya lmfao. Chems and ogs for me and you can smoke all that daytime tasty mouse weed all ya want lmfao. After 35 yrs growin, pretty sure I got it figgered out, lol lil whippersnapper lol.
> Having said that I’m eyeballing the black tuna


Admittedly, I dont know much about Chems and OGs, ive smoked some of each though and diesels as well, mostly diesels.....and ALL of the ogs, chems and diesels were daytime weed lol....they were all sativa dominant


----------



## MannyPacs (Mar 19, 2022)

Devils34 said:


> Admittedly, I dont know much about Chems and OGs, ive smoked some of each though and diesels as well, mostly diesels.....and ALL of the ogs, chems and diesels were daytime weed lol....they were all sativa dominant


Grow out a few og, chems and diesels the right way and it's night night.



Bodyne said:


> My weed is so loud I can’t hear ya lmfao. Chems and ogs for me and you can smoke all that daytime tasty mouse weed all ya want lmfao. After 35 yrs growin, pretty sure I got it figgered out, lol lil whippersnapper lol.
> Having said that I’m eyeballing the black tuna


must be so loud it's affecting your intelligence. But in seriousness I prefer OGs and chems myself but just trying to clear up the confusion that some have about why someone would ask about smell/taste before potency with strains like strawberry cough or blue dream.


----------



## Modern Selections (Mar 20, 2022)

Yes the Hazeman cherry pie F2's


----------



## Modern Selections (Mar 23, 2022)

Hazeman C99


----------



## Modern Selections (Mar 31, 2022)

Hazeman C99


----------



## Modern Selections (Mar 31, 2022)

Hazeman Strawberry Cough is plenty potent, hits directly on the bridge of your nose like a baseball bat. It isn't going to knock you out but it's going to make you useless, even though you are busy. Utterly confusing, ripped, find the remote in the fridge type effect. There is some paranoia from the early samples but the 9 week doesn't have quite the edgy-ness. 

Taste is very nice spicy at first with a sweet berry exhale followed by an acidic strawberry flavor coating your tongue well after the hit has been blown out.


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 31, 2022)

Modern Selections said:


> Hazeman Strawberry Cough is plenty potent, hits directly on the bridge of your nose like a baseball bat. It isn't going to knock you out but it's going to make you useless, even though you are busy. Utterly confusing, ripped, find the remote in the fridge type effect. There is some paranoia from the early samples but the 9 week doesn't have quite the edgy-ness.
> 
> Taste is very nice spicy at first with a sweet berry exhale followed by an acidic strawberry flavor coating your tongue well after the hit has been blown out.


Damn. Cant wait to grow mine after that description lol


----------



## GODWORK (May 14, 2022)

@Bodyne 

BLACK TUNA....We Want It.
Old Skool Breeders Association ...blah.
Maybe a friend with a donor mom?? ::sniff::
::licks the air::

We'll see ....catch you at chuckers or phenoHunter if I find something

{{{{{descends back into the deep murky Canna UNDERGOUND}}}}

...where noobs cant swim & big canna cant explore...


----------



## 1littlesoldier1 (Jun 9, 2022)

Also looking for a Good Tuna Kush. Was eyeing old schoolba or cropking but not sure. I remembered hazeman had some but after growing his gear i was really disappointed. The madness had no kush in it at all and the smell and taste was imo puke like crap. His grape stomper crosses were crap, no grape taste at all. His gg4xsour grape were ok but still no grape taste. his green crack was ok but never smoked green crack before so can’t say if it’s legit. Not here to bash his strains but giving you guys my opinion after growing over 100 strains from dozens of breeders over the past 20 years. DNA holy grail Has the same smell as the madness. Puke like smell with no hints of kush at all. Lots of hyped up strains and the internet is the perfect place to do just that.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 9, 2022)

1littlesoldier1 said:


> Also looking for a Good Tuna Kush. Was eyeing old schoolba or cropking but not sure. I remembered hazeman had some but after growing his gear i was really disappointed. The madness had no kush in it at all and the smell and taste was imo puke like crap. His grape stomper crosses were crap, no grape taste at all. His gg4xsour grape were ok but still no grape taste. his green crack was ok but never smoked green crack before so can’t say if it’s legit. Not here to bash his strains but giving you guys my opinion after growing over 100 strains from dozens of breeders over the past 20 years. DNA holy grail Has the same smell as the madness. Puke like smell with no hints of kush at all. Lots of hyped up strains and the internet is the perfect place to do just that.


Yeah not sure whats up with your hazeman gear but I grew grapes 13 and grape bubba and the grape bubba was fire. I had 4 grapes 13, 2 had grape terps especially smells but flavor wasn't grape enough to keep.

But the grape bubba did have good grape smell and flavor. This is her


----------



## 1littlesoldier1 (Jun 17, 2022)

Nice picture. Ya i moved on to other breaders but keep getting disappointed. Tried rare dankness, dna, Bog, cryptic labs and others . Maybe im just too picky lol


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 18, 2022)

1littlesoldier1 said:


> Nice picture. Ya i moved on to other breaders but keep getting disappointed. Tried rare dankness, dna, Bog, cryptic labs and others . Maybe im just too picky lol


Lol might be your grow skills


----------



## weednerd.anthony.850 (Jun 18, 2022)

Been looking at the Vortex x G13 BX2 anyone run it currently or have pics from running it in the past? 

Besides that you guys got some good recommendations for trying Hazeman ? I usually grow indica/hybrids and love making hash from indicas but typically smoke sativa in the daytime so I don’t knock out too early if you get me


----------



## Rurumo (Jun 18, 2022)

weednerd.anthony.850 said:


> Been looking at the Vortex x G13 BX2 anyone run it currently or have pics from running it in the past?
> 
> Besides that you guys got some good recommendations for trying Hazeman ? I usually grow indica/hybrids and love making hash from indicas but typically smoke sativa in the daytime so I don’t knock out too early if you get me


I have it, but I won't get to it until next year. Hazeman has great Bubba Kush and Headband cuts, so check his list for those, but he actually has a ton of other good stuff too. I have a green crack cross coming in the mail now. I'd just look at a lot of pics and reviews of his stuff online and pick something you're interested in-I noticed DCSE has quite a few reviews of his stuff on their site, so check it out!


----------



## weednerd.anthony.850 (Jun 18, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I have it, but I won't get to it until next year. Hazeman has great Bubba Kush and Headband cuts, so check his list for those, but he actually has a ton of other good stuff too. I have a green crack cross coming in the mail now. I'd just look at a lot of pics and reviews of his stuff online and pick something you're interested in-I noticed DCSE has quite a few reviews of his stuff on their site, so check it out!


Thanks for the suggestions !! 

I love both Bubba kush and Headband so that’ll be a good place to start and he seems to have a nice variety of crosses so I’ll start researching a lil more and see what I like most no doubt and I’ll keep watching this thread too


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jun 18, 2022)

weednerd.anthony.850 said:


> Been looking at the Vortex x G13 BX2 anyone run it currently or have pics from running it in the past?
> 
> Besides that you guys got some good recommendations for trying Hazeman ? I usually grow indica/hybrids and love making hash from indicas but typically smoke sativa in the daytime so I don’t knock out too early if you get me


Hazeman's GrapeStomper x GGG's Bright Moments (Grape Stomper x GrapeStomper og) is a good bet for grape goodness. I got the white stardawg x Grape Stomper freebie with it.


----------



## weednerd.anthony.850 (Jun 18, 2022)

Giggsy70 said:


> Hazeman's GrapeStomper x GGG's Bright Moments (Grape Stomper x GrapeStomper og) is a good bet for grape goodness. I got the white stardawg x Grape Stomper freebie with it.


Always have been in love with grape terps I’ll have to check that one out


----------



## Rurumo (Jun 18, 2022)

I like Hazeman because when you think back to an old strain you remember liking from the 90s or 2000s, he just might have it and for $50/pack, you can't beat the deal.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jun 19, 2022)

weednerd.anthony.850 said:


> Always have been in love with grape terps I’ll have to check that one out


Here ya go for Grape flava from DCSE in stock. They are sold out of the Bright Moments x grape cross.
*Grape Stomper Cut x Sour Grapes F3 12 Regular Seeds*
$60.00
The freebie is Tuna Kush and Hindu Kush. So basically a Hindu Kush f2


----------



## higher self (Jun 19, 2022)

Got some Underdawg x Chocolate Thai's started.


----------



## Rurumo (Aug 30, 2022)

higher self said:


> Got some Underdawg x Chocolate Thai's started.


Not sure how I missed this post, but that sounds like an awesome cross! I'd love an update on your girls. I actually just sent away for a pack of the Choc Thai F4s. I've never had so many strains I've wanted to grow at once.


----------



## higher self (Aug 30, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Not sure how I missed this post, but that sounds like an awesome cross! I'd love an update on your girls. I actually just sent away for a pack of the Choc Thai F4s. I've never had so many strains I've wanted to grow at once.


I didn't pop that many seeds & a few didn't make it as seedlings. The rest were males so I culled them. I've got some of the Chocolate Thai seeds as well & was going to run those but decided to do Destroyer instead. I feel you, I'm desperately clearing out my veg tent for the new new. I have strains yet to be flowered out & I'm ready to be done with them already for more strains I haven't flowered lol.


----------



## Rurumo (Aug 30, 2022)

higher self said:


> I didn't pop that many seeds & a few didn't make it as seedlings. The rest were males so I culled them. I've got some of the Chocolate Thai seeds as well & was going to run those but decided to do Destroyer instead. I feel you, I'm desperately clearing out my veg tent for the new new. I have strains yet to be flowered out & I'm ready to be done with them already for more strains I haven't flowered lol.


Destroyer will be awesome! I want to see how that one turns out.


----------



## higher self (Aug 30, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Destroyer will be awesome! I want to see how that one turns out.


Got one about 3 wks in flower still hasn't started to bud yet. Going to flip the other 2 phenos soon. Have some male pollen ready to hit a few branches of them all.


----------



## Rurumo (Aug 30, 2022)

higher self said:


> Got one about 3 wks in flower still hasn't started to bud yet. Going to flip the other 2 phenos soon. Have some male pollen ready to hit a few branches of them all.


Is the pollen you have for them also Destroyer?


----------



## higher self (Aug 30, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Is the pollen you have for them also Destroyer?


Yes kept two different males. Already hit some of my other crosses. Speaking of Chocolate one of my Destroyer's females smells like tootsie roll type chocolate & my GF said another pheno smells like chocolate as well tho I didn't agree. For the 2nd male I'm going to reverse him along with other males I have right now. I'll have to start posting in my journal again to display results. Going to spray tonight!


----------



## Rurumo (Aug 30, 2022)

higher self said:


> Yes kept two different males. Already hit some of my other crosses. Speaking of Chocolate one of my Destroyer's females smells like tootsie roll type chocolate & my GF said another pheno smells like chocolate as well tho I didn't agree. For the 2nd male I'm going to reverse him along with other males I have right now. I'll have to start posting in my journal again to display results. Going to spray tonight!


Cool! Reversing males will be my next project, I can't wait to see how yours turn out. You might be onto something with that tootsie roll plant, that sounds good! I love unique terps more than anything, which is why I want to bring some Chocolate Thai into the mix. CBG had winners with their Destroyer and their Taskenti, I've loved both of those strains for years.


----------



## higher self (Aug 30, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Cool! Reversing males will be my next project, I can't wait to see how yours turn out. You might be onto something with that tootsie roll plant, that sounds good! I love unique terps more than anything, which is why I want to bring some Chocolate Thai into the mix. CBG had winners with their Destroyer and their Taskenti, I've loved both of those strains for years.


Yes we seem to be on similar vibe with the strains lol. Hopefully we can put out some exotic chocolate & strawberry stuff very soon.


----------



## Rurumo (Aug 30, 2022)

higher self said:


> Yes we seem to be on similar vibe with the strains lol. Hopefully we can put out some exotic chocolate & strawberry stuff very soon.


chocolate & strawberry sounds like a plan!


----------



## higher self (Sep 9, 2022)

DCSE dropped a restock of Hazeman, some limited stuff is up


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 12, 2022)

Don't you love it when you get a surprise freebie that you actually really like? I've always liked Blue Dream so I'm really happy to see this Azure Haze. I need more Blueberry in my seed library.


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Sep 12, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Don't you love it when you get a surprise freebie that you actually really like? I've always liked Blue Dream so I'm really happy to see this Azure Haze. I need more Blueberry in my seed library.
> 
> View attachment 5196652


I grew azure haze from jd short and it was highly potent, at least compared to the shit I was smoking at the time....I picked it about 3 weeks early and it was still way more potent than the bubblegum s1 that I grew to completion along side it....unfortunately the terps suffered from picking early, but it was still the smoothest smoke I ever had lol...no flavor though....but the buds reaked of blueberry when broken open, so had I gone full term with it, I think it would have had excellent flavor......glad I've got more seeds of it!


----------



## keifcake (Sep 17, 2022)

Just ordered some chocolate Thai, have been looking for some chocolate Thai for years. 
And taking another shot at finding some headband I remember with Headband F1 as well


----------



## sdd420 (Sep 17, 2022)

His chocolate thai is very smelly. I have 2 vegging now


----------



## keifcake (Sep 17, 2022)

I can't wait to get a few of them in the dirt. Maybe I'll find a really nice male


----------



## Palomar (Sep 18, 2022)

Just finished. CoaCo, really enjoying this one. Odd almost perfumy nose, nice structure and decent yield.

respect,
pal


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Oct 2, 2022)

In the back the healthy looking green one is Strawberry Cough....up front in Bubbas Widow....the other one is connoisseur genetics amnesia hazy Jones (amnesia haze x Casey jones)


Bubbas widow


Strawberry Cough from a different tent 

This isn't my grow, one of my friends


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 22, 2022)

Highly recommend the Comet Kush for chem fans. Mine were all shorter stockier chem minimes. So they could yield better, but the creamy chem taste and look and Stardawg kick. Pleasantly surprised,


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 19, 2022)

Just a heads up for those who don't know, Hazeman's holiday sale is active-just email him for a list. $40 packs right now. I picked up another pack of Chocolate Thai, but there are 4-5 real gems on that list that I still want to get (and I have a bunch.)


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 19, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Just a heads up for those who don't know, Hazeman's holiday sale is active-just email him for a list. $40 packs right now. I picked up another pack of Chocolate Thai, but there are 4-5 real gems on that list that I still want to get (and I have a bunch.)


I recently got the direct menu, and was suprised at the size and neato stuff that's not usually seen through his vendors.


----------



## unknownpoet (Dec 8, 2022)

Could someone direct me to hazemans website or give me his email address please?


----------



## Mattbryson (Dec 8, 2022)

unknownpoet said:


> Could someone direct me to hazemans website or give me his email address please?


[email protected] 
There is his email just send him a message and ask him for his list super nice dude


----------



## Mattbryson (Dec 8, 2022)

Mattbryson said:


> [email protected]
> There is his email just send him a message and ask him for his list super nice dude


 also dc seed exchange has his gear to another great bank just a heads up


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 8, 2022)

Mattbryson said:


> also dc seed exchange has his gear to another great bank just a heads up


Actually, DCSE is a good place to find strain descriptions and reviews for Hazeman gear.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 9, 2022)

Mattbryson said:


> [email protected]
> There is his email just send him a message and ask him for his list super nice dude


His list is quite extensive and impressive compared to what is on the market through vendors.


----------



## keifcake (Dec 9, 2022)

Yeah it is, I got one yesterday, I didn't even read through all of it, kinda skimmed over it a couple times


----------



## Rurumo (Jan 1, 2023)

I was digging through my many jars of refrigerated seeds looking for my older pack of Hazeman Chocolate Thai, and just started looking through all the Hazeman packs I have. I think I might pop a couple of the UK Cheese x Headchez (UK Cheese x Loompa Headband Bx1). Anyone run it or the UK Cheese Bx1 (using HWW) lately?


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Jan 1, 2023)

Rurumo said:


> I was digging through my many jars of refrigerated seeds looking for my older pack of Hazeman Chocolate Thai, and just started looking through all the Hazeman packs I have. I think I might pop a couple of the UK Cheese x Headchez (UK Cheese x Loompa Headband Bx1). Anyone run it or the UK Cheese Bx1 (using HWW) lately?


No but my boy ran some bubbas widow with the HWW and someone purchased ALL of it from him, neither of us got to even try it lol


----------



## Rurumo (Jan 1, 2023)

GWilliamsCannabis said:


> No but my boy ran some bubbas widow with the HWW and someone purchased ALL of it from him, neither of us got to even try it lol


Nice! I have a pack of that one waiting. His bubba crosses are really good.


----------



## Rurumo (Sunday at 11:03 AM)

I just popped some Chocolate Thai and a couple of UK Cheese x Headchez (Uk Cheese x Headband). I'm so excited to have Chocolate Thai around again, I might just keep it around forever! Also stoked to try one of his 2 Cheese bx's, even though I'm not pheno hunting it, I'm hoping to get a little cheesy variety. As always with Hazeman seeds, 100% germ on seeds of obvious quality and maturity.


----------



## cougheeesm (Sunday at 12:35 PM)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Found a nice chocolatey pheno of Cocoa Puffs. Definitely lives up to its name and I plan on keeping it around as long as possible.


OMGI have been waiting for them to drop more of these beans for a big minute, but no luck. I need this one for a big chocolatey breeding project I have been planning. Glad you got an amazing keeper, definitely keep that one around forever.


----------



## sdd420 (Sunday at 10:21 PM)

I just finished 2 chocolate thai. Beautiful plants that turned purple and had a decent yield. However only medium potency. I have one more that is greener and is 2 weeks away from finishing. Hopefully this one is stronger


----------



## mawasmada (Sunday at 11:13 PM)

sdd420 said:


> I just finished 2 chocolate thai. Beautiful plants that turned purple and had a decent yield. However only medium potency. I have one more that is greener and is 2 weeks away from finishing. Hopefully this one is stronger


How were the flavors on those? Hopefully your green pheno gives the potency you're looking for.


----------



## Rurumo (Monday at 5:22 AM)

One of my Chocolate Thai seeds popped out twins! I love when that happens (and when they pop apart easy), best value for your seed money.


----------



## sdd420 (Monday at 9:46 AM)

mawasmada said:


> How were the flavors on those? Hopefully your green pheno gives the potency you're looking for.


I can’t smell with this cold but here is a pic. It is slightly energetic and may get better with a cure. Xmas tree structure with golf ball size buds. The green one is columnar and was put into the tent a couple weeks after the first two so flower times are similar


----------



## weednerd.anthony.850 (Monday at 9:49 AM)

Rurumo said:


> I just popped some Chocolate Thai and a couple of UK Cheese x Headchez (Uk Cheese x Headband). I'm so excited to have Chocolate Thai around again, I might just keep it around forever! Also stoked to try one of his 2 Cheese bx's, even though I'm not pheno hunting it, I'm hoping to get a little cheesy variety. As always with Hazeman seeds, 100% germ on seeds of obvious quality and maturity.


@Rurumo I’m growing a Uk cheese cross from Norstar Genetics, it’s a tester so it’s not released yet but the smells are pretty amazing, like an aged exotic Parmesan cheese with undertones of sour funk with a hint of fuel… 

the dad is West Coast Sour Diesel so explains to undertones but the dominant smell is rather cheesey brings me back to getting cheese as a pretty young kid…


----------



## Rurumo (Monday at 10:03 AM)

weednerd.anthony.850 said:


> @Rurumo I’m growing a Uk cheese cross from Norstar Genetics, it’s a tester so it’s not released yet but the smells are pretty amazing, like an aged exotic Parmesan cheese with undertones of sour funk with a hint of fuel…
> 
> the dad is West Coast Sour Diesel so explains to undertones but the dominant smell is rather cheesey brings me back to getting cheese as a pretty young kid…


Aww, I love Cheese, sounds like you have a good one. I love Cheese + OG, specifically, Karma's Cheesy Rider, I think that was the last Cheese cross I grew out and I wish I had kept my keeper from it. That's actually why I picked up Hazeman's Uk Cheese x Headband-it sounds similar to Cheesy Rider. I love the combination of Cheese + any good OG/Chem/Sour.


----------

